#ubuntu-beginners 2010-05-17
<[mike]> Greetings, I'm looking for some assistance with 'free ATI graphics' card.  I seem to be getting the Quirk described here. https://wiki.ubuntu.com/X/Quirks  Described in ATI AGP Mode Quirk.  I'm really unsure how to proceed due xorg.conf file being absent in 9.10+ IIRC.
<kermiac> hi [mike], what symptom are you seeing & have you tried using the vesa or fglrx driver to see if the issue goes away?
<[mike]> Sorry, I should have framed up a little better.  Both are installed by default.  I've tried booting with both, and just the free and i get the kernel panic in both instances.  My card is a 9200SE NV280 and the fglrx seems to not associate itself with my card.  I am, however, willing to give it a shot.
<kermiac> [mike]: so, are you saying the ATI 9200SE & the NVIDIA NV280 both give you kernel panic?
<[mike]> ls-pci gives:  04:00.0 VGA compatible controller [0300]: ATI Technologies Inc RV280 [Radeon 9200 SE] [1002:5964] (rev 01)
<[mike]> RV280, sorry.
<kermiac> [mike]: ah, ok.. that make more sense :)
<[mike]> In the log viewer, would there be a specific place that would indicate what type of error I received?  In sum, whenever x starts at the initial login screen, it just freezes.  Using onboard graphics, no freeze.
<Appl6> [mike]: Most IRC clients notify you if a message contains your handle in it.  It'd be considerate if you placed "kermiac" before your messages to him so he doesn't have to keep checking this channel.
<kermiac> [mike]: possible /var/log/Xorg.0.log
<kermiac> thanks Appl6 :)
<[mike]> kermiac I cant make heads or tails about any of whats listed there.  I'm really gathering from what ive read.  Do you think I should try the other driver and just see what happens as a starting point?
<[mike]> "kermiac" IRC seems to be epic fail for me too.
<kermiac> [mike]: yes, that would be a good starting point. if it works with the vesa or fglrx driver that should confirm that it is this issue
<kermiac> [mike]: kermiac is fine, the quotes aren't needed :) If you include my nick it highlights the message & outputs a notification so that I can see you are talking to me :)
<Appl6> [mike]: You could try:   grep '(EE)' /var/log/Xorg.0.log    and pastebin the output.
<[mike]> kermiac ok ty, first time with IRC ever.
<kermiac> no probs [mike] :)
<[mike]> Appl6 	(WW) warning, (EE) error, (NI) not implemented, (??) unknown.
<[mike]> (EE) intel(0): Couldn't create pixmap for fbcon
<[mike]> Anyone available for assistance with kms https://wiki.ubuntu.com/X/KernelModeSetting
<neurohack222> hey all, how goes?  just installed ubuntu the other day, my first linux distro, and set up an ampache server - am loving it, works beautifully w/ my android phone..  am curious about setting up webhosting, email server, things like that.. was wondering if anyone could recommend any good websites for learning about how to do these things...
<muzha> heyya neurohack222
<muzha> neurohack222, do you mean apache?
<muzha> Wait, nvmd :)
<muzha> neurohack222, is the server outward facing?
<neurohack222> well, i have ampache, it's a music media streaming thing
<neurohack222> and it has a client for android phones, so i can access all my music @ home over 3g
<neurohack222> is pretty rad
<muzha> I just read op on it neurohack222, it looks ill
<muzha> neurohack222, so, is the server outward facing?
<neurohack222> honestly don't know what you're asking, am pretty inexperienced w/ it all
<muzha> neurohack222, where is the server?
<neurohack222> on my pc
<muzha> neurohack222, let me rephrase -- how do you get to the server from your phone? by IP?
<neurohack222> once installed, you just make a catalog for your music, it indexes, and then you access it through a phone client called amdroid
<neurohack222> yes, IP address name/password
<neurohack222> you can set up multiple accounts and what not
<muzha> neurohack222, You won't be able to set up a mailserver without a FQDN ( Fully Qualified Domain Name ), and if have one of those puppies, it's worthwhile to get real hosting ( not your home line )
<muzha> neurohack222, but webserver -- that's easy
<muzha> neurohack222, just 'sudo apt-get install apache2'
<muzha> neurohack222, if you want stuff like PHP and MySQL you can install mysql-server and php5 ( and php5-mysql, and all that other jazz )
<neurohack222> some of those were set up w/ ampache
<muzha> neurohack222, then you place the files in /var/www/
<muzha> neurohack222, the config file ( the old httpd.conf ) is in /etc/apache/sites-enabled/*
<muzha> neurohack222, Now -- questions. I know you got 'em. Let 'em rip
<neurohack222> am moving to portland or soon and am hoping to live in a neighborhood w/ verizon fios and 25mbps u/l... what would be the advantage of real hosting?
<neurohack222> was thinking of getting something quiet and energy efficient comparable to a mac mini and some sort of external storage like a drobo
<muzha> neurohack222, outsourcing liability for uptime and physical security -- also if you have FIOS, you have a dynamic IP ( it will change after your lease is up for the IP -- typically a few weeks or so )
<muzha> neurohack222, if you are serious about running a server you should have it hosted outside your house
<muzha> if not, don't worry about that bill
<muzha> but you won't be able to get a webserver working easily though neurohack222
<neurohack222> a lot to learn heh
<muzha> neurohack222, hahaha yup. I started off on my home line, you learn a lot like that
<muzha> neurohack222, take it slow. This is nothing to rush ;)
<muzha> neurohack222, brb, gotta meditate for a hot minute, leave messages, I'll get right back to ya
<neurohack222> i installed a lot of dependecies for Ampache,     *
<neurohack222>       ampache-mpm-prefork
<neurohack222>     *
<neurohack222>       debconf (>=0.5) or debconf-2.0
<neurohack222>     *
<neurohack222>       dpatch (3.3.3.5-dfsg1 only)
<neurohack222>     *
<neurohack222>       po-debconf
<neurohack222>     *
<neurohack222>       php5
<neurohack222>     *
<neurohack222>       php5-mysql
<neurohack222>     *
<neurohack222>       ttf-freefont (3.3.3.5-dfsg1 only)
<neurohack222>     *
<neurohack222>       libjs-prototype
<neurohack222>     *
<neurohack222>       libphp-snoopy
<neurohack222> It is also recommended that you install these additional packages if not already installed:
<neurohack222>     *
<neurohack222>       mysql-server = if you don't already have one installed.
<neurohack222>     *
<neurohack222>       php5-cli = Command line tools for php5.
<neurohack222>     *
<neurohack222>       php5-gd = Image library for php5.
<neurohack222>     *
<neurohack222>       phpmyadmin = administration suite for MySQL-server written in php.
<neurohack222>     *
<neurohack222>       eyeD3 = ID3 tag editor written in python (it can mass tag read the man)  -  seems some of these are also used w/ apache
<neurohack222> woah, didnt expect it to print out like that, heh, sorry
<PD187> I was about to say that next time you should
<PD187> probably make sure that
<PD187> it doesn't do that.
<neurohack222> gotcha
<PD187> at least there's no spam protection/flood prevention
<PD187> one channel that I'm in, the bot would've kicked you, set the channel +m and +i for 5 minutes for the flooding heh
<neurohack222> i don't know much about irc, but i'll assume that's not a good thing.
<PD187> it's not.  It moderated (+m) the channel so that you need voice to speak and +i is invite which only ops can do
<PD187> the best one was the time that a net split caused one of the ops to be banned for about an hour and he couldn't get back in for maybe 2 because of the +i
<muzha> hey PD187
<muzha> neurohack222, next time, just use pastebin
<PD187> hello muzha
<muzha> PD187, how's tricks?
<PD187> tricks?
<PD187> I do believe you have me confused with someone else?
<muzha> PD187, Sorry. American slang
<muzha> PD187, how are things?
<PD187> not any slang I've heard :P
<PD187> if I have heard of "tricks", it's not a positive thing...
<paultag_> PD187, well the root of the word is from hookers -- they turn "tricks"
<PD187> things are going I suppose.  Still alive so that's good.
<paultag_> PD187, so they started saying "How are the tricks" or "How's tricks"
<paultag_> PD187, now it's just kinda common
<neurohack222> http://pastebin.org/243292  same thing i just pasted, just testing it out
<paultag_> PD187, Aye
<PD187> guess I need to get out more.
<paultag_> PD187, you and me both :
<PD187> crazy kids and their slang.
<paultag_> :/ *
<paultag_> :P
<paultag_> looks good neurohack222 :)
<Akos> good morning team
<paultag_> morning Akos
<paultag_> Oh shoot, my other computer went down
<paultag_> see neurohack222, that's why you need a dedicated server. Computers don't just shut off in a datacenter :/
<paultag> PD187, you don't have voice, but I see you in here all the time. I could have sworn you were on the team
<PD187> nope
<PD187> I idle in here and I don't think it'd be right for me to be on an Ubuntu team since I moved away from it before 10.04
<paultag> no worries there PD187 :)
<neurohack222> well, as for now the webhosting is mostly just gonna be a place for me to organize my thoughts, nothing i couldn't live without.
<paultag> neurohack222, still annoying when it goes down
<paultag> PD187, so what are you running now?
<PD187> Mint 8
<paultag> kickass. How do you like it PD187?
<paultag> P.S. that counts as Ubuntu in my mind
<PD187> It's enjoyable
<neurohack222> well, i guess the upside is i wouldn't have to deal w/ a noisy box like my current pc running 24/7 lol
<PD187> yeah I know it's basically the same thing
<paultag> neurohack222, haha tell me about it
<PD187> Mint 9 should be out soon enough too
<paultag> PD187, I love mint. Good switch
<paultag> At least it's not Fedora ;)
<Akos> haha
<Akos> I'd quote that :P
<paultag> haha, go for it ;)
<PD187> I may redo the whole system when 9 comes out
<paultag> PD187, I love doing that
<PD187> I gave too much space to / when I divided it up
<paultag> PD187, nothing beats a fresh install and a nice partition layout
<PD187> well they tell you to do a fresh install anyways
<paultag> I always do
<paultag> I have lost too many systems to apt-get's dist upgrade stuff
<paultag> it used to be _bad_
<PD187> well I'm probably going to be trying to figure out how much I should give /root since apparently 40GB is too much
<paultag> PD187, is it one distro?
<PD187> yeah
<paultag> ( on the HD )
<PD187> it's on one of my "smaller" SATA drives (400GB)
<Akos> I'll probably do the same this week, fresh install, getting back the computer parts from the repair shop \o/
<paultag> PD187, go for 5-8 GB against /root, 20 for /usr, and the rest for /home :)
<paultag> sorry, not /root
<paultag> the /
<paultag> the root :P
<paultag> Akos, nice :)
<PD187> I still have to RMA 2 hard drives to Seagate and a 3rd to WD
<paultag> PD187, fucking a! Me too!
<paultag> PD187, I have over 2 TB of broken drives I have been meaning to RMA
<PD187> shame there's no "I send you 1.4TB of hdds and you send me a 1TB upgrade" option
<paultag> PD187, fucking right!
<PD187> oh I have more than that
<PD187> I have a 500GB WD that I got rather angry with
<paultag> PD187, My two in the box that were good are starting to fail. I'm starting to think that my MoBo is shot too
<PD187> was out of warranty anyways (well it was in an external at one point)
<paultag> aye
<PD187> so it met a demise with a hammer
<paultag> Ha!
<PD187> I did enjoy running one of my hdds in a freezer recently
<paultag> PD187, I always take them apart and unscrew the platter from the motor and pull the read arms out
<PD187> yeah I didn't have the right screw driver
<paultag> PD187, then run it up to speed and pull the drive body out
<paultag> PD187, those things fucking fly
<paultag> PD187, how did the freezer run go?
<PD187> awesome
<paultag> PD187, if it gets below spec it will condense internally
<PD187> I think there was about 15 things that I couldn't copy off it
<paultag> legit
<PD187> well I had a plan
<PD187> and lots of electrical tape to seal it
<paultag> aaaahahaha
<paultag> PD187, there is still moisture inside, so still, don't do it to the main HDDs ;)
<PD187> I had the SATA cable (and power) running to the hdd in an anti-static bag (sealed with tape), inside another plastic bag (sealed with tape), inside another plastic bag (sealed with tape) and it was taped to the side of the freezer because the 36" SATA cable wasn't long enough otherwise
<paultag> hahaha, well that's one way to do it :)
<paultag> that will still let water condense on the inside
<PD187> yeah now I have to do it with about 3-4 other hard drives
<paultag> but still. well done
<PD187> at this point, I don't care about condensation.  I cared about the files.
<paultag> PD187, were they failing?
<PD187> yep
<PD187> it decided to fail right when I was backing up to go back to XP on my desktop
<paultag> PD187, oh, in that case. Nice!
<PD187> hopefully any condensation isn't there when seagate gets them
<paultag> PD187, it won't matter, nothing was voided
<paultag> PD187, it will record the low temp via SMART, but I don't think they will bitch _that_ much
<PD187> yeah but it seems like they have a long list of "don't do this or it's void"
<PD187> I don't know if I voided it already by writing on it in sharpie
<paultag> PD187, apt-get smartmontools and do a -l scan on it
<paultag> Ha!
<paultag> PD187, should be able to read how low it thought it was
<PD187> I don't think it'd be able to even get that far.
<paultag> that bad, eh?
<PD187> they're kind of pining for the fjords
<paultag> the scan takes like an hour or two to run
<paultag> yeah, not gana happen
<PD187> the sad part is I have a 3rd Seagate drive that has a few bad sectors (if disk utility is to be believed) but I don't think I can actually RMA it because it's not quite dead.
<paultag> PD187, run it on top of your PSU
<paultag> PD187, get it above 58 degrees or so
<PD187> eh I'd rather not
<paultag> PD187, and run it until it starts returning bad data
<PD187> yeah about that...
<paultag> ( heat de-magnitizes the platter )
<PD187> that freezer drive I was talking about
<PD187> I backed it up on the slightly bad sectored HDD that's not quite dead.
<paultag> Ahhhhhh
<paultag> well that sucks ass
<PD187> and you'd think that I would have the space to back up the ~500GB worth of stuff elsewhere but they're all either mostly full or dying :(
<paultag> Awww
<paultag> PD187, just start RMAing them one at a time and build up the system disk
<paultag> BRB guise. I need to snag some food. 3:36 AM snack time.
<PD187> I would much rather spend the money once to RMA them all then do them individually.
<PD187> besides I kind of don't have the SATA ports for 3-4 new SATA drives and a new IDE drive
<paultag> My goal is to reach sdf by the end of this summer
<PD187> sdf as in the device?
<paultag> yessir
<PD187> in which case been there done that :P
<paultag> sda, sdb, sdc, sdd, sde, sdf
<paultag> I have too PD187, but never with just internal drives
<PD187> if I switched my desktop over to linux it'd be up to uh
<paultag> do it :P
<PD187> sdk
<paultag> I wonder what happens after z
<PD187> with sdl being RMAed to Seagate
<paultag> think it goes sdza ?
<PD187> yeah I think so
<PD187> but my desktop is staying XP for now
<PD187> or maybe sdaa?
<paultag> eww, nonfree filth :(
<paultag> PD187, Humm, actually that makes more logical sense
<PD187> damn video games...
<PD187> well I imagine it'd go sdaa-sdzz
<paultag> aye
<PD187> so it'd hit yours eventually...
<paultag> wayyy far down
<paultag> 26*26+1 I think
<paultag> wait, no
<paultag> OK. I can't do math anymore. That means I am officially too tired to function
<paultag> I bid you adieu PD187, Akos, neurohack222 :)
<Akos> au reviour paultag
<Akos> *revour
<Akos> or something similar :P
<paultag> :)
<Akos> bonne nuit (at least i know that one)
<Akos> hey shredder12 (:
<PD187> bye paultag
<ZachK_> hmmm
<ZachK_> nobody up?
<PD187> perhaps they're watching Bullshit.
<ZachK_> hey phillw
<ZachK_> i'm out guys..bed time fo me
<duanedesign> 'lo all
<phillw> hi duanedesign
<latenite> Hi folks, I copied my ~/.evolution directory from my old laptop to my new laptop. Still, when I start evolution it aks me to set up a new accout. Waht i want is: my old alreaddy setup account
<duanedesign> hello latenite
<latenite> duanedesign, hi. did I make my problem clear?
<latenite> i know its hard to discribe
<duanedesign> latenite: yeah, there are a couple of other folders you might want as well
<duanedesign> ~/.gconf/apps/evolution/
<duanedesign> ~/.gnome2_private/Evolution
<latenite> duanedesign, oh ok. Funny that it is so "spread" over the ~ and not all in one folder. well it works now.
<latenite> thank you very much
<duanedesign> ok great!
<eddy> hi all, i have a problem since i installed Lucid 10.04(Kubuntu) in dual-boot with Windows XP. i lost my internet connection(ADSL) in Windows but i still have it in Lucid. i've tried everything i know and i search a lot but i haven't find the way to solve this
<eddy> en gros, je n'ai plus d'internet sur Windows depuis que j'ai installer Lucid
<eddy> mais sur Licid tous fonctionne bien
<eddy> *lucid
<eddy> so, anyone can help me?
<shredder12> eddy, what error do you get while configuring/connecting ADSL on windows?
<eddy> well everything was fine before i installed Lucid in dual boot with Windows XP
<eddy> it,s after i installed it i lost my connection in Windows
<eddy> in Windows, i can see the icon of the network and it says i have a limited or inexistant connection
<eddy> when i try to repair it it's telling me windows was not able to renew the ip
<eddy> but as you can see, on Kubuntu Lucid i have my ADSL working correctly
<eddy> any ideas about how to solve this?
<Marben79> Just bought an Asus g60.. was wondering if anyone knows any major issues with it and Ubuntu. I had an Acer before this and never could get webcam to work
<Marben79> hmmm using my phone maybe is not working right on irc chat
<bodhi_zazen> compiledkernel: poke
<ZachK_> bodhi_zazen: compiledkernel is never around any more
<compiledkernel> ZachK_: be quiet.
<ZachK_> compiledkernel: HE SPEAKS!
<compiledkernel> yes, I do, and quite often ZachK_
<compiledkernel> just usually when you arent around, for whatever reason.
<ZachK_> lol
<ssierra> hi
<ZachK_> hello ssierra
<ssierra> hi ZachK_ I am just here testing IRQ and ubuntu 10.4
<ZachK_> ssierra: cool
<ZachK_> IRC u mean?
<ssierra> yes sure ;)
<ssierra> I have been KDE user for a long time but this time I like how gnome looks into ubuntu
<ssierra> Just only one question maybe you can help me
<ddecator> what's the question?
<ssierra> I like the way kde or windows 7 organises the windows when you drop them to the edges
<ssierra> do you know if this is possible in gnome?
<ddecator> organize how (i haven't used either)
<ddecator> ?
<ssierra> I meen for example to the left edge and it is adjusted to 50% of the screen
<ddecator> yes there is :)
<ssierra> nice!
<ddecator> except you have to use hotkeys (unless you hack compiz some)
<ssierra> I couldn't finde the way
<ddecator> but hokeys are faster anyway ;)
<ssierra> yes sure
<ddecator> you have to use compiz
<ddecator> it's the Grid option
<ssierra> I have compiz
<ssierra> ok will see that now
<ddecator> just go there, assign hotkeys to the different options, and there you go :)
<ddecator> i use Super+<arrow>
<ssierra> I do not have the grid option into compiz setting manager. do I need to install any additional compiz module?
<ddecator> under Window Management?
<ssierra> yes it is not there
<ddecator> ah, is compiz-gnome installed?
<ssierra> i think so, I will have a look
<ssierra> yes it is installed. I have ubunto 10.4
<ddecator> otherwise it might be under compiz-fusion-plugins*
<ssierra> ok I will have a look
<ssierra> that was it!!
<ssierra> many thanks!
<ddecator> no problem :)
#ubuntu-beginners 2010-05-18
<haywire> I'm having a desktop problem in xubuntu 9.10... panels have all disappeared...
<Kip> Hey folks. New Ubuntu sci-fi game under development for those interested: https://www.avaneya.com
<Phrea> http://i.imgur.com/y7Zuf.jpg why is my Nautilus and rightclick menu so unlike Lucid? :? [the rest is like it should be, including app/etc menus]
<Phrea> sorry for the big picture, I've got dualscreen
<Chesamo> Come again, Phrea? That looks like the normal menu to me.
<Phrea> it should be like the applications menu etc
<Phrea> and Nautilus looks rediculously outdated
<Phrea> it does NOT look like this on my other box
<Phrea> at all
<Chesamo> The Applications menu doesn't come up on right-click in GNOME.
<Appl6> Phrea: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=9307380
<Phrea> Chesamo: talking about different things here, see screenshot
<Phrea> Appl6: having a look :)
<Phrea> I'm not sure about this...
<Phrea> should I blindly c/p those commands?
<Chesamo> Yes
<Chesamo> Phrea: They won't do any damage
<Phrea> you didnt even understand what I meant
<Chesamo> phrea: But only do one or the other. I reccomend the second one.
<Phrea> I'm not sure...
<Chesamo> Phrea: It's explained in the post ;-)
<Phrea> then I have to reboot... :x
<Appl6> Phrea: I think he did.  To the point, you can mv that directory out of the way if rm makes you uncomfortable.
<Phrea> I hate rebooting
<Chesamo> Phrea: Why? The boot time on Ubuntu is negligible, if anything
<Appl6> Phrea: And no, you just have to restart nautilus.
<Phrea> ok...
<Phrea> if something goes wrong, you dudes are to blame !
<Chesamo> Phrea: We live with that risk every day ;-)
<Phrea> thank you so much... :x
<Phrea> it DID reboot my wole damn computer
<Phrea> you can imagine how happy I was about that...
 * Chesamo blinks
<Chesamo> !language
<Chesamo> Shoot. Guess I don't know how to trigger that after all.
<Phrea> s/damn/darn
<ddecator> Chesamo: you need voice
<ZachK_> !language | Phrea
<Votebot> Phrea: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<Chesamo> Durn.
<Phrea> it rebooted my system
<ZachK_> Chesamo: you have to be voiced
<Phrea> I asked about that
<Chesamo> Yeah, I heard :P
<Chesamo> Phrea: [22:36]  <Appl6> Phrea: And no, you just have to restart nautilus.
<Phrea> I didnt get the chance did I
<Appl6> Phrea: Has the problem been resolved?
<Phrea> as soon as I entered that command, my computer rebooted
<Phrea> Appl6: yes
<Appl6> Phrea: You mean the "reboot" command?  It tends to do that.
<Phrea> I was going to say that
<Chesamo> Phrea: Yeah, that's why it's generally advisable to read the entire post
<Phrea> Appl6: I asked about it
<Phrea> oh well, it solved the 'problem'
<Phrea> but please, be more careful next time
<Appl6> !
<Phrea> read the commands, know what they do
<Appl6> !!
<Chesamo> Phrea: We did and do. We gave you the simplest command and did something before I had time to react :/
<Phrea> it did however work :)
<Phrea> I asked about the reboot command
<Phrea> it doesnt matter
<Phrea> it worked
<Phrea> :)
<Appl6> Phrea: You only needed to run _one_ of the commands.  One of the commands did _not_ require you to reboot.  The post clearly explains that you only needed one of them.
<Phrea> thanks :)
<Chesamo> Phrea: Yes, and I asked if rebooting was a problem...
<Phrea> Appl6: one of 1
<Phrea> one of 2 that is
<Phrea> 2 were posted
<Phrea> the second one was reccommended to me
<Phrea> it worked, but it did reboot my system
<Phrea> it's ok, it worked, it's not a server :)
<Phrea> still, be a bit more careful
<Appl6> Phrea: I did not recommend the second one, and your blaming me for that is ridiculous.
<Chesamo> Appl6: I did.
<Phrea> ^ :)
<Phrea> I thought he said that it only meant that Nautilus would reboot
<Phrea> iso the complete system
<Chesamo> Appl6, Phrea: In my defense, I asked if there was a specific _problem_ with rebooting
<Phrea> still, it worked
<Phrea> Chesamo: I missed that
<Chesamo> Phrea: You only use the term "reboot" with system-level restart...
<Phrea> and there was NO problem rebooting
<Phrea> it's not a server :)
<Appl6> Phrea: The problem is with your ludicrous accusations, not whether you were mildly inconvenienced by having to reboot your computer.
<Phrea> I'm too lazy to dive into logs, so, I'll take it as is :)
<Phrea> I'm sorry
<Phrea> thanks for helping me out
<Chesamo> Appl6, Phrea: I'm willing to let dead dogs lie, personally
<Appl6> (10:34:28 PM) Phrea: then I have to reboot... :x
<Appl6> (10:34:34 PM) Phrea: I hate rebooting
<Appl6> (10:34:58 PM) Appl6: Phrea: And no, you just have to restart nautilus.
<Phrea> it's all ok
<Appl6> Phrea: If any part of that was unclear, I'm afraid I cannot help you.
<Phrea> Appl6: it was unclear as in that I thought you said that I only needed to restart nautilus
<Phrea> maybe I'm not really familiar with all this computer talk then eh
<Phrea> also the first AND last time that I take advice from people I dont know
<Phrea> mind you it DID work, thanks for that
 * Chesamo blinks
<Phrea> you should just be a bit more clear, this is a beginners channel
<Chesamo> We asked questions, and generally expect answers
<Chesamo> Listen, why are you dragging this out>
<Phrea> I have no idea
<Phrea> well, I was a bit pissed
<Phrea> but that has passed
<Phrea> it worked
<Phrea> and I'm happy
<Phrea> what caused this behaviour?
<Chesamo> Misconfiguration of GCONF
<Phrea> this is a clean Lucid install
<Chesamo> It happens sometimes.
<Phrea> Chesamo: aha
<Phrea> so nothing I did?
<Chesamo> Files get corrupt off the CD, things get accidentally run
<Chesamo> yeah.
<Phrea> aha
<Phrea> ok
<Phrea> never knew things could get corrupted from cd to pc :o
<Phrea> I checked the iso against the md5, etc
<Chesamo> Just happens sometimes.
 * Chesamo shrugs
<Phrea> ok :)
<Phrea> I believe you :)
<Phrea> sorry that I was a bit pissed
 * Phrea licks Chesamo and Appl6 :P
 * Chesamo meeps
 * Chesamo blinks and looks at her hands. "FurNet? Why have you invaded my behavior on FreeNode?"
<Phrea> ah, her no less, well, then I'm extra sorry
<Phrea> [Snow - Informer]
 * Chesamo wonders what the words inside the braces mean.
<Phrea> oh, sorry, it's a song in this case :)
<Phrea> I use brackets iso ()
<Chesamo> Oh dear. A Now Playing script? I don't think we can be friends anymore.
<Phrea> it's easier
<Phrea> it's NOT a script
<Phrea> I type that by hand, and hardly ever do
<Phrea> but I like this song, so I thought I'd post it :)
<Phrea> I HATE scripts of any kind
<Phrea> grrrrr
<Phrea> I ban people for using scripts :D
<Phrea> gheh
<Phrea> I use a scriptless Xchat
<Akos> good morning team
<ddecator> morning Akos
<tdn> How do I automatically copy files from my CF-card into ~/incoming upon insertion?
<ibuclaw> tdn, maybe an autorun.sh file in the top directory of the CF_card?
<ibuclaw> idk ... that may only work for cdrom's
<ibuclaw> tdn, yep, looks like that works for external storage too
<ibuclaw> if you open gconf-editor (Press Alt+F2 and type that into the runbox)
<ibuclaw> browse to: /apps/nautilus/preferences/media_automount
<ibuclaw> and ensure it is checked
<ibuclaw> then close and insert your CF-card
<ibuclaw> open the folder location of it, and create a file named autorun.sh
<mrxtian> how do people do the zoom in and out of a window when recording a screen cast is there something with more facilities than recordmydesktop? or is it an X/compbiz feature ?
<ibuclaw> open it for editting, and put:
<ibuclaw> #!/bin/sh
<ibuclaw> followed by the scripting commands you will use to cp the data from one location to another.
<ibuclaw> save, close, and ensure it is executable
<ibuclaw> (Right Click -> Properties. Then under the Permissions tab)
<ibuclaw> then unmount / remove and reinsert the CF-Card reader and it should prompt you that the device has software intended to be automatically started, just press OK to run it.
<ibuclaw> tdn, ^^
<ibuclaw> mrxtian, zoom in/out whilst the screencast is running ?
<mrxtian> whilst recording
<ibuclaw> I think recordmydesktop allows you to have a "select area" to record before starting.
<mrxtian> yes
<ibuclaw> if you are zooming in and out, sounds like compiz at work. ;)
<mrxtian> arh
<mrxtian> tks
<ibuclaw> mrxtian, look for "Zoom Desktop" as a plugin, and I think it is Super+Mouse scroll to control it
<ibuclaw> Super == WinKey (for the Unix illiterate ;)
<Lady_Madonna> Not every keyboard has a windows key on it.... http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1037731
<ZachK_> welcome bilalakhtar
<bilalakhtar> !welcome | ZachK_
<bilalakhtar> huh? where is ubottu?
<ZachK_> bilalakhtar, ah it only works if you have voice...which you don't
<bilalakhtar> ZachK_: ohk. I just came here to help any beginners. As you can see, I am a debian mentor, so I am not a beginner to come here to ask questions !
<ZachK_> very cool
<ZachK_> welcome to the beginners team
<LzrdKing> morning
<Lady_Madonna> Hey CK
<JoeK> Hi, what is the best Latex editor?
<Chesamo> JoeK, that's a very subjective question. Graphical, command-line, what?
<JoeK> graphical that can do e.g. tables easily, but also reveals the Latex code
<Chesamo> JoeK: Something like gummi? http://www.ubuntugeek.com/gummi-simple-latex-editor-written-in-pythongtk.html
<JoeK> sounds good, I will try it, thx
<paultag> CONGRATS PabloRubianes!!!!!!!
 * drubin missed something
<drubin> a
<drubin> a
#ubuntu-beginners 2010-05-19
<Buuntu> anyone else have trouble with the nvidia drivers in 10.04?  images are blurry and I get an error message on boot up, any ideas?
<Buuntu> something about an error probing smb2
<kwjr> fan
<PD187> pfft get a real name Guest75925!
<mikie> Upgraded to 10,4; now sound is largely missing; any suggestions?
<nishanth> does anyone know how i can fix this.... during boot this msg pops up ....(EE) kernel modesetting driver ,refusing to load
<duanedesign> hello nishanth
<nishanth> hello duanedesign
<nishanth> any idea of how to solve the problem i mentioned
<nishanth> ?
<duanedesign> nishanth: what kernel do you have?  uname -a
<nishanth> Linux nishanth-laptop 2.6.32-22-generic #33-Ubuntu SMP Wed Apr 28 13:28:05 UTC 2010 x86_64 GNU/Linux
<duanedesign> do you have anything in your Xorg.conf
<nishanth> duanedesign : wat is that?
<duanedesign> the command:  gedit /etc/X11/xorg.conf      you can paste bin it at http://paste.ubuntu.com
<nishanth> http://pastebin.com/hmiT0z2Z
<nishanth> duanedesign : http://pastebin.com/hmiT0z2Z
<ddecator> blank? o.o
<ddecator> "Unknown paste ID"
<ddecator> oh, site is being worked on, maybe that's why
<duanedesign> nishanth: what do you get from the command.   lspci -k|grep -A3 VGA
<duanedesign> ddecator: you cant see the pastebins?
<ddecator> duanedesign: nope
<duanedesign> ddecator: strange.
<duanedesign> i am not having issues seeing them :P
<nishanth> duanedesign : 00:02.0 VGA compatible controller: Intel Corporation Core Processor Integrated Graphics Controller (rev 02)
<nishanth> 	Kernel driver in use: i915
<nishanth> 	Kernel modules: i915
<nishanth> 00:16.0 Communication controller: Intel Corporation 5 Series/3400 Series Chipset HECI Controller (rev 06)
<nishanth> duanedesign : any ideas?
<Severity1> heya duanedesign
<duanedesign> nishanth: ok
<duanedesign> nishanth: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/xserver-xorg-video-intel/+bug/447181
<duanedesign> not a very recent report though. I am looking if there is a newer one
<nishanth> duanedesign in the report it say intel...for mine it says vesa....and is there a fix mentioned for this problem?
<duanedesign> nishanth: are there any drivers listed under System > Administration > Hardware Drivers
<nishanth> duanedesign , none
<duanedesign> Intel
<nishanth> no
<nishanth> there is no intel driver mentioned in it
<nishanth> duanedesign , u thr?
<nishanth> helloooooooooooo someone here who can help?
<duanedesign> nishanth: i am looking.
<duanedesign> nishanth: your using intel driver. Your xorg.conf is set up for vesa
<nishanth> duanedesign how do i confirm if i am using intel driver?
<duanedesign> lspci -k|grep
<duanedesign>                      -A3 VGA
<duanedesign> lspci -k|grep  -A3 VGA
<duanedesign> nishanth: http://ubuntuforums.org/showpost.php?p=8862521&postcount=9
<nishanth> duanedesign ; so wat am i supposed to do....like i mean wat command shoud i type in?
<duanedesign> nishanth: ok
<nishanth> i kind of dont understand much of wat is mentioned
<duanedesign> sure
<duanedesign> you know during boot you see the grub  menu
<duanedesign> the nenu where you choose the kernel
<nishanth> my migration from windows to lucid was very recent
<nishanth> wat is grub....actually i dont have to choose anything during boot
<That_Wiki_Guy> nishanth: Well welcome to the tux
<nishanth> tux?
<That_Wiki_Guy> A penguin is the Linux mascot
<That_Wiki_Guy> Hence Tux
<nishanth> i see
<That_Wiki_Guy> Hey uRock
<duanedesign> nishanth: press esc during boot
<Severity1> does he/she need to go to recovery mode?
<nishanth> duanedesign ; i think it will take me to bootmenu if i do that
<That_Wiki_Guy> duanedesign: What issue is nishanth having?
<nishanth> i mean BIOS
<nishanth> That_Wiki_Guy , during boot this msg pops up ....(EE) kernel modesetting driver ,refusing to load
<nishanth> duanedesign , i think it takes me to BIOS if i press esc during boot
<duanedesign> starcraftman: (EE) No kernel modesetting driver message during booy
<duanedesign> boot*
<kermiac> duanedesign: grub menu is left shift in lucid ;)
<duanedesign> also here is a nice wiki page for setting modesettings https://wiki.ubuntu.com/X/KernelModeSetting
<duanedesign> nishanth: so looking at that wiki page to adjust the mode settings the command would be.   echo options i915 modeset=0 > /etc/modprobe.d/i915-kms.conf
<duanedesign> for example
<nishanth> duanedesign , too many jargans i am kind of lost actually....wat am i supposed to do exactly
<uRock> hello That_Wiki_Guy
<That_Wiki_Guy> Hello Phishing_Pharmer
<Phishing_Pharmer> See what happens when they make me read geeking security management text books, I get a geek name that reminds me of my ex-OSes worries.
<That_Wiki_Guy> Lol
<duanedesign> nishanth: open a Terminal and run the command.   echo options i915 modeset=0 > /etc/modprobe.d/i915-kms.conf
<nishanth> duanedesign ; i think i did something like this long back and i ended up having to reinstall my OS
<duanedesign> nishanth: what issues are you having?
<nishanth> well this was before when i had lucid and i was having a different problem.... my system would freeze randomly and i found something like this online and did it but it so happened that after i was not able to log in at all and finally ended up having to reinstall OS
<nishanth> i think i set i915 modset=0 in grub.cfg
<duanedesign> nishanth: yeah make sure you can change it back without a gui in case x does not start
<nishanth> duanedesign : i mean the last time i had lucid
<nishanth> so how can i do something like that?
<duanedesign> so if you used the command  is: echo
<duanedesign>                      options i915 modeset=0 > /etc/modprobe.d/i915-kms.conf
<duanedesign> ugh.
<duanedesign> modeset=1 would be the opposite of that
<duanedesign> nishanth: or delete the file. 'rm /etc/modprobe.d/i915-kms.conf'
<nishanth> ok here we go ...wish me luck
<duanedesign> good luck
<nishanth> ha h ah permission denied
<duanedesign> nishanth: put sudo before it.
<nishanth> tried that too
<nishanth> do i do something like chmod?
<nishanth> oh btw how do i get a terminal kind of login after boot, instead of the normal GUI?
<duanedesign> nishanth: ctrl + alt f1
<nishanth> ok
<abhjth> hello .. i am using ubuntu 10.04 64bit. i have 512 mb ram. when i use my system for long the ram usage incereases and  it takes more time to respond.. i use only the minimal visual effects..
<ddecator> hm, it might be a program with a memory leak. when it gets slow, have you ever run 'top' in a terminal?
<abhjth> no
<ddecator> give that a try. it tells you what's running, and how much of the CPU and Memory each process is using :)
<ddecator> if something has a memory leak, you can find out what it is
<abhjth> let me try it...
<la-ligna-rose> could be chromium
<ddecator> yah, chromium has been having memory leaks on and off...
<la-ligna-rose> and some java based apps as VUZE
<la-ligna-rose> that is sun java
<ddecator> and flash has been a cpu hog :\
<la-ligna-rose> yep
<la-ligna-rose> ddecator, did you ever tried gnash instead of flash?
<ddecator> la-ligna-rose: nah, i've heard less than exciting things about the performance, and i run into bugs filed against firefox because of its performance
<la-ligna-rose> oh, we lost abhjth...
<ddecator> oh, haha, i still have quits hidden...
<la-ligna-rose> ツ
<tdn> ibuclaw: Thanks.
<tati> how do u add a new printer? i have an hp officejet j3680
<tati> helloo...............................
<kermiac> hi tati :)
<kermiac> I reccomend installing hplip-gui
<tati> hello
<tati> what is that?
 * kermiac fails at spelling
<kermiac> that is the gui app for configuring hp printers
<kermiac> I find that is the easiest way to install & configure hp printers
<kermiac> tati: to get more info on that app you can run "apt-cache show hplip-gui" (without the quotes) in a terminal window
<tati> tell me exactly what to write in the terminal window
<kermiac> tati: to install it, run "sudo apt-get install hplip-gui" or install "HPLIP Toolbox" in the Software Centre if you are more comfortable using that
<kermiac> tati: what version of Ubuntu are you running?
<tati> 8.04
<kermiac> ok, I don't think that version has the software center. run "sudo apt-get install hplip-gui" (without the quotes) in a terminal window
<kermiac> hmm... I'm not sure that it is actually in 8.04 repo's either :(
<tati> how do i get to the terminal window
<kermiac> Applications --> Accessories --> Terminal
<kermiac> ok, don't worry - it is in 8.04 repo. Sorry about that :)
<tati> thanks
<kermiac> tati: no probs
<tati> it didnt work
<kermiac> tati: what did it say?
<tati> bash: run: command not found
<tati> i typed run sudo apt-get install hplip-gui
<kermiac> tati: ok, please don't type "run"
<kermiac> sudo apt-get install hplip-gui
<tati> ok
<kermiac> is all you need
<tati> thaks its running now
<tati> haven't been on irc in a while
<tati> does it take a long time to install
<kermiac> no probs tati. it shouldn't take too long
<tati> how will i know when it's done?
<kermiac> the terminal window will stop & will return to yourname@computername:~$    with a blinking cursor
<kermiac> eg, for me on this computer it is   "kermiac@yoda:~$"
<kermiac> tati: has it finished installing?
<tati> i have a blinking cursor now...what do i do?
<kermiac> ok, run the following command in the terminal window
<kermiac> sudo hp-setup
<kermiac> This page has a lot of information that will help    -->    https://help.ubuntu.com/community/HpAllInOne
<tati> thank u for that info
<kermiac> tati: no probs :)
<kermiac> tati: is it running the setup procedure now?
<tati> it is
<tati> but in the set up window
<kermiac> tati: excellent :)
<tati> none of the printer models matches mine
<tati> the closest one is the officejet j5700
<tati> my model is the hp officejet 3680
<tati> j3680
<kermiac> tati: was the printer plugged in when you ran hp-setup?
<tati> yes
<tati> it was detected but the ppd file name doesn't match the model name
<kermiac> tati: please try using this ppd
<kermiac> tati: http://openprinting.org/ppd-o-matic.cgi?driver=hpijs&printer=HP-OfficeJet_J3600&show=0
<kermiac> tati: I'm *very* sorry, I have to go for around half an hour or so.
<tati> ok
<kermiac> tati: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/HpAllInOne explains how to manually use a downloaded ppd
<kermiac> tati: sorry I've got to run
<kermiac> hi tati, sorry about that is https://help.ubuntu.com/community/HpAllInOne the link you need?
<tati> no the other one
<tati> for the ppd file name
<kermiac> tati: http://openprinting.org/ppd-o-matic.cgi?driver=hpijs&printer=HP-OfficeJet_J3600&show=0
<tati> thanks i'll try that
<kermiac> tati: please goto http://hplipopensource.com/hplip-web/downloads.html
<kermiac> then click on "download hplip"
<tati> what do i open it with
<kermiac> you run it in the terminal. where did you save the file ?
<tati> how do i open it in the terminal
<tati> wheni i saved it it went directly to my listof downloads
<kermiac> I will explain :) can you please let me know where you saved the file you downloaded ?
<tati> i wasn't able to specify where
<kermiac> ok, right-click the "downloads list" & choose "open file". This will open the directory where the file is saved so we can locate it :)
<tati> it was saved on the desktop
<kermiac> excellent :)
<kermiac> tati: have you got a terminal window open?
<tati> just a sec
<kermiac> :)
<tati> i did
<kermiac> ok, in the terminal window type "cd Desktop" (without the quotes) & press enter
<tati> k
<ferque> hey
<kermiac> tati: now type "ls" without the quotes & press enter
<kermiac> tati: is "hplip-3.10.5.run" shown in the terminal output?
<kermiac> tati: after running the "ls" command. "ls" just lists the files in the current directory
<tati> yes but something happened
<kermiac> yes?
<tati> i have to redo it
<kermiac> tati: what do you have to re-do?
<tati> those commands
<tati> im fine now
<kermiac> ok, tati :)
<kermiac> tati: so "hplip-3.10.5.run" was listed when you ran the ls command, right?
<tati> yes
<kermiac> tati: excellent :)
<tati> whats next
<kermiac> tati: now please type "sh hplip-3.10.5.run" (without the quotes) & press enter
<kermiac> tati: that should bring up something like http://hplipopensource.com/hplip-web/images/install_2.png
<kermiac> tati: these instructions should help you   --> http://hplipopensource.com/hplip-web/install/install/index.html
<tati> ok
<kermiac> tati: how is the install going?
<tati> its going well
<tati> a test page is printingnow
<kermiac> tati: excellent, that is very good to hear :)
<tati> i've never felt so relieved to hear my printer printing =)
<kermiac> tati: awesome! I'm glad we got it working :)
<iofu> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=is-HVxmUELQ
<TakiTam_> Hi
<TakiTam_> I want change resolution
<TakiTam_> I have not /etc/X11/xorg.conf file
<TakiTam_> I can use only terminal
<TakiTam_> You can help me ?
<mohi1> TakiTam_, what version?? lucid?
<TakiTam_> 9.10 karmic koala
<TakiTam_> when I update system it is make it problem
<TakiTam_> I not change resolution
<TakiTam_> But when I update some packages, desktop creazy
<TakiTam_> *crazy
<TakiTam_> I have old video card
<mohi1> you dont have /etc/X11/xorg.conf?
<mohi1> TakiTam_^
<TakiTam_> "cat /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<TakiTam_> cat: /etc/X11/xorg.conf: No such file or directory"
<TakiTam_> before i write some this "cd /"
<mohi1> TakiTam_, you looked manually in etc folder??
<TakiTam_> yes
<mohi1> its not there??
<TakiTam_> I have X11 folder , but I have not /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<TakiTam_> * but I have not xorg.conf
<mohi1> i am seeing the same problem in our forum too
<mohi1> duanedesign, nigelb ping.
<mohi1> TakiTam_'s problem looks same as  http://www.uluga.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=9287491 #163
<mohi1> phillw, can you help?
<TakiTam_> Meaby you right, thank , I learn this link
<phillw> mohi1: help with what?
<mohi1> i dont know whether its a bug or not.
<mohi1> phillw, TakiTam_ needs help to change his resolution. but he cant find /etc/X11/xorg.conf file in his machine
<phillw> i recall there is a way to 'make' an xorg.conf file, but I'm not too sure about it. I'll go have a dig
<TakiTam_> mohil - you right , I have this(http://www.uluga.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=9287491) problem
<ProfessorWC> hey guys, I am new to Ubuntu, and I am being asked to script Ubuntu installs over our network such that a user can choose 32/64 bit, as well as a series of specific versions of certain applications (gcc, java, postgresql, etc).  Could someone point me in the right direction?
<phillw> http://www.osguides.net/operation-systems/217-how-to-create-xorgconf-in-ubuntu-910.html will create one, then I guess you can edit it, but I've never messed with them
<mohi1> TakiTam_, try the above link ^^
<TakiTam_> thx I see this your link
<TakiTam_> I learn this
<mohi1> :
<ProfessorWC> any help for someone looking for installation script help?
<mohi1> ProfessorWC, some experts are not here. just wait for a while please :)
<phillw> ProfessorWC: have you looked at the wiki entry for network installing ?
<TakiTam_> thank for help
<mohi1> lol
<mohi1> TakiTam_, :)
<mohi1> phillw, we are late and Professor is really fast :D
<frank1_> if i want to add windows to my linux computer do i use gparted to create a partition for it and than select that partition when running the install?
<ikt> yes
<frank1_> simple as that?
<phillw> frank1_: you'll have to put grub back on - that's covered here --> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1014708
<phillw> apart from that, yes it is that simple. The win installation will not see / touch your ubuntu area provided you don't format the disk !!
<phillw> of use fdisk
<frank1_> maybe i dont follow. why would i need to put grub back on if im just putting windows on a seperate partition
<frank1_> i fugured that would have no impact at all on my linux
<phillw> windows installation will over-write your MBR, that's why you need to put grub back on. It's why it is advised to put win on 1st, then ubuntu.
<phillw> but, that's the only reason we say to put win on 1st.
<phillw> as you can see from the thread, it's quite  painless to do :-)
<frank1_> yea doesent look that bad
<frank1_> two quick questions
<phillw> yup?
<frank1_> i assume that in order to reinstall bootloader, after i install windows, i boot from my linux cd
<frank1_> and any changes i make in terminal while running off my live cd will take effect
<phillw> correct, your linux installation is the line that ends 83 when you do the fdisk
<phillw> yes, as you are going to mount the hard drive in order to re-install grub (sudo mount /dev/sda5 /media/sda5)
<frank1_> ok and my second question
<phillw> yup?
<frank1_> i dont see anything that ends in 83. im pretty sure its /dev/sda1.  what does the /media part mean
<frank1_> nevermind the id is 83
<phillw> the area /media is where the system mounts things like usb devices
<phillw> good.. you had me worried then :-)
<phillw> an easy way when you make the partition for win is to make it FAT32, then win will ask to format it for you to ntfs - for some reason i've found win to be happier doing it that way, as opposed to formatting as ntfs - but that's just what i have found.
<frank1_> ok so ill use gparted now to make a fat32 partition
<phillw> just make sure the win partiton is either sda2, sda3 or sda4 (quite likely to be sda3 if your swap area is on sda5)
<phillw> win doesn't "do" extended partitions ;-)
<frank1_> huh?
<frank1_> sda1 is my large linux.. sda2 is extended and sda5 is swap
<phillw> so, the one you're going make is sda3 = FAT
<frank1_> when i create a partition is it just going to become sda3
<phillw> yes, unless you specified other wise
<phillw> i take it you are going to shrink sda1 ?
<frank1_> yes
<frank1_> only by about 40 bg
<frank1_> gb
<phillw> yeah, that'll be fine - it should make it sda3 for you :-)
<phillw> 40GB is plenty for win.
<frank1_> in gparted do i need to unmount the sda1 inorder to resize
<phillw> boot with cd in to do partitioning - you can not resize a mounted file system (i.e. the one you're using now)
<frank1_> ok so i need to run off the cd to partition
<frank1_> for some reason i thought that gparted could let you resize hd space while running
<frank1_> i had to write this down but just so that im safe can i show you my commands to make sure ive got it right
<phillw> nope, it must be unmounted. I have a gparted cd that just does re-sizing / slicing etc. you can get one from http://sourceforge.net/projects/gparted/files/gparted-live-stable/  just download and burn the iso
<frank1_> uhh no cd's.
<frank1_> can i resize while running from my live cd
<phillw> yes you can
<frank1_> ok
<phillw> it is part of the livecd suite of programms
<frank1_> cool
<phillw> Under System
<frank1_> so after i install windows and i reboot from the cd ill go into terminal and type
<phillw> s.o. will say which it is (I'm running lubuntu, so my system is a little different)
<frank1_> sudo mkdir /media/sda1
<phillw> yes
<frank1_> sudo mount /dev/sda1 /media/sda1
<phillw> yes
<frank1_> sudo grub-install --root-directory=/media/sda1 /dev/sda1
<phillw> sudo grub-install --root-directory=/media/sda1 /dev/sda   (without the 1 at the end)
<frank1_> hmm ok why no 1
<phillw> you are telling grub that ubuntu lives on sda1 (--root-directory=/media/sda1) and that you want grub to install itself onto /dev/sda in the MBR area, hence no 1 at the end.
<frank1_> gottcha
<frank1_> thanks man
<phillw> there is only 1 MBR per disk, so a partition number is not required
<phillw> you're welcome, relax - it's not as scary as it may seem :-)
<phillw> there is, however, something I should tell you ...
<phillw> Partitioning disk is not without a slight risk, I'd advise you to backup any important files (documents, photo's etc) before you partition. If there is a power cut part way through it can really mess up a hard disk (or if the battery ran out on the laptop etc)
<frank1_> not worried. all my media is on a second hd. thats why im doing this, so i can have itunes for my pod and sync my berry
<phillw> cool, better to warn people though :-)
<frank1_> yea thanks
<frank1_> now if you could only help me find my xp cd lol
<phillw> i thought 10.04 supported ipods?
<phillw> lol, i keep an iso of XP on my system for just such occurances, i can never find mine either :-)
<frank1_> to a point. rhythmbox works but doesent find my album art
<phillw> oh, and don't forget to get ALL the service packs for XP
<frank1_> and amarok would be great but it snycs slower than hell and orphans files like wow
<phillw> If you want, i know where there is an iso of the Service Pack3 for XP. Shame you have no CD's :-\
<frank1_> the other night amarok took 8 hours to sync 30gb's
<frank1_> im stubborn and now ill be pissed if i dont find that cd
<frank1_> by tomorrow if it doesent pop up ill be all over that iso burn
<phillw> that's a fair amount of music :-D, if ~3GB = 2 days worth, that's three weeks of music played contiuously
<frank1_> thats nothing
<frank1_> i had to get a 120gb ipod cuz my 80 was packed
<phillw> lol
<frank1_> and the 30ish is just the heavy stuff i listne to at the gym
<frank1_> after the 30 had transfered amarok put about 80gb of orphaned crap on there
<frank1_> had to wipe the ipod and resync with thyrhmbox
<frank1_> took less than an hour
<phillw> ahh well, people will buy propriatory systems :P
<frank1_> well with the amount of storage im accustomed to having i really dont have to many choices
<phillw> i have a bog-standard mp3 player - does all i want (plays music) ;-)
<frank1_> ipod or zune
<frank1_> zune hd died in month 13 right after warrenty expired
<frank1_> and ipod was $50 off craigslist
<frank1_> ill be dammed if apple ever gets a cent from me
<phillw> lol
<frank1_> the zune was nice but their service sucked. it died twice and they sent me new ones without extending the warrenty
<frank1_> total failure about 14 days after warrenty went up and their response was to buy a new one
<ProfessorWC> Hey guys, I have a couple of questions about install scripting, anyone around?
<Appl6> ProfessorWC: Please just ask the questions; people will answer if they want to.
<ProfessorWC> heh, sure thing.  What I have is a Ubuntu server with the 32 and 64 bit images.  I need Users to be able to choose to install either version, and then to be able to install specific versions of certain applications, such as GCC, java, postgresql, etc.
<ProfessorWC> I have never actually used ubuntu before installing it on my macbook yesterday when this was asked of me.
<Appl6> ProfessorWC: Um, there are a lot of details missing.  Perhaps it would help if you could describe the problem you need to solve, rather than how to go about solving it using this particular situation.
<ProfessorWC> we need to remotely install ubuntu and specific versions of a few apps.
<Appl6> ProfessorWC: How remotely?  Do you have access to all the machines that will have Ubuntu installed on them?  Can you get someone to babysit the installation process at each of these remote locations?
<Appl6> ProfessorWC: There are, still, many omitted details that are important.  Is this task of a sensitive nature?  Because it will take me much longer to ask you many questions.
<ProfessorWC> not terribly sensitive no
<ProfessorWC> But I misspoke
<ProfessorWC> it isn't a remote installation so much as we need users to be able to install ubuntu off of our server, over the network.
<ProfessorWC> packaged with, as mentioned, some specific versions of a few applications (gcc,java,subversion,postgreSQL and Xenomai)
<Guest90678> Can someone help me with getting gcc-4.2 and g++-4.2 installed on a 10.04 image?
<Appl6> ProfessorWC: How about the other two questions.
<ProfessorWC> Appl6: we will have access to all of the machines that ubuntu will be installed on, and someone should always be there during installation
<ProfessorWC> Appl6: They didn't give me any more details than that, to be honest, and being a ubuntu noob, I really didn't know what questions to ask.
<Appl6> ProfessorWC: That's OK.  There's an issue here though.
<ProfessorWC> Appl6: yeah? and what would that be?
<Appl6> ProfessorWC: Sorry, typing...
<ProfessorWC> no worries ;) I appreciate any help at all
<Appl6> ProfessorWC: In order to begin an installation of any kind, the target computer needs to boot using some installation medium.  They have special images designed for network installations, but those are generally because people don't want to spend the time to manually walk through a million installations.
<Appl6> ProfessorWC: It also guarantees that everyone gets the same files and versions, because they get it over the network.
<ProfessorWC> Appl6: that is what we are shooting for
<Appl6> ProfessorWC: But it doesn't solve the problem that you still need some Ubuntu installation image to boot from, or setup the BIOS to allow booting from the network.
<Appl6> ProfessorWC: And if you were to take the image route, then why not just burn a bunch of Ubuntu CDs and let people install them on their own?
<ProfessorWC> okay, so we can do it over the network, but we have to have some physical media for the user to boot off of?
<ProfessorWC> before they install?
<Appl6> ProfessorWC: The two options are: you use a physical installation medium to get things started, or you need every target computer to have a "network boot" option in the BIOS.
<ProfessorWC> but it might be a better idea to, for example, just create a package with all of the software we need and the ubuntu installation, and burn a bunch of CD's
<ProfessorWC> hmm okay thanks.  I am certain they want to go the network route, which means we need the physical installation medium anyways.  Is there perhaps a website you could point me to?
<Appl6> ProfessorWC: I'm not sure you understood.  A physical installation medium is not strictly necessary.  You can boot off the network if your BIOS supports it.
<Appl6> ProfessorWC: But you will need to confirm the BIOS support.
<ProfessorWC> yeah, we are covering a large variety of computers (we aren't a very well put together company, IT wise)
<ProfessorWC> so, that confirmation is going to be time intensive.
<Appl6> ProfessorWC: OK, well this means someone is going to have to manually place a CD in the drive of every computer, and get it started.
<ProfessorWC> yeah..I figured as much. I will talk to my supervisor and make sure they know that.
<ProfessorWC> thanks for the help, Appl6
<Appl6> ProfessorWC: If it were me, I'd just give people full blown Ubuntu live CDs and have them finish up the install, then let them download a tarball with whatever packages you want, and write a dpkg script.
<Appl6> ProfessorWC: That script would unpack the tarball and automatically install whatever you want.
<ProfessorWC> Appl6: I will recommend that to my boss.  Thanks for all the information.
<Appl6> ProfessorWC: You're welcome.
<Appl6> randerz: Have you tried downloading them and installing them with dpkg?
<ubuntu> Hi am chatting via Live CD - where can I turn off requirement to log in? (ie turn on auto login) on my fresh install of Lucid please?
<swoody> hello ubuntu :)
<phillw> ubuntu, if you log onto your new system, got to Users & Groups in System and you can turn on auto-login there, although some people have reported problems using it
<ubuntu> swoody: hi
<ddecator> ubuntu: System > Administration > Login Screen
<swoody> on the new install, go to System>Administration>Login Screen
<ddecator> i win :)
<ubuntu> but if I enter this via Lice cd will it remember when i log in on the system underneath?!
 * phillw sticks to lubuntu questions in future, y'all have a daft sequence to menus :P
<ddecator> no, you have to be logged into the account to change the setting through that menu
<swoody> ubuntu: well for this method you need to be logged into the installed version. There's also an option to auto-login when you're going through the installation process (if you haven't installed yet)
<ubuntu> yes but i would like to change that requirement - where do i find the file on my hard drive please?
<ubuntu> my system was running fine until i tried to log in yeterday
<swoody> I'm not positive how to do something like this offhand, let me see if I can scrounge up something
<swoody> ubuntu: what issues were/are you encountering?
<ubuntu> i enter my password and the system simply asks for my password again - over and over
<ubuntu> i would just like to auto login in future if poss
<ubuntu> to bypass the password request totally
<swoody> is there anything you can think of that you may have changed just before this happened?
<swoody> anything related to users, permissions, etc.?
<ubuntu> nope!
<swoody> any other user accounts on the computer, or just yours?
<ubuntu> no just me
<ubuntu> any ideas?! very strange!
<swoody> ubuntu: looking into it now, sry about the delay :)
<phillw> ubuntu you can reset your user password with the live CD by this http://www.howtogeek.com/howto/linux/reset-your-ubuntu-password-easily-from-the-live-cd/
<ubuntu> ok thanks very much :-)
<phillw> once you can log on, you can change it to auto login
<ubuntu> yes but i have tried something similar i found elsewhere - no joy :-(
<phillw> ubuntu if that doesn't get you logged in, you have more problems than a lost password :-\
<ubuntu> i am not sure the password is actually the problem
<swoody> ubuntu: when you're on the login screen, try selecting 'Gnome Failsafe' if you still can't get it to log in normally...
<ubuntu> no i know my password is correct
<phillw> ubuntu so, what does it say when you put it in>
<swoody> ubuntu: I've also come across a thread stating someone had to enter their info 5-6 times before they were logged in succsessfully, so this may be a similar situation :/
<ubuntu> i enter my password and the screen disappears then reappears asking for my pw again
<phillw> I'll leave ubuntu with you, swoody
<ubuntu> ok thanks
<ubuntu> any ideas swoody?
<ubuntu> !
<swoody> ubuntu: like I mentioned, I would try selecting 'Gnome Failsafe' at the bottom of the login screen if 'Gnome' doesn't work still...
<ubuntu> i have seen i can try to purge and reinstall gdm but i am not sure if this is possible with a lice cd
<ubuntu> ok thanks - any other ideas?
<swoody> ubuntu: first I would try seeing if you can login without the login window, to do this press Ctrl+F2 when the window shows up, this will display a terminal window where you can login manually, try logging in there, and if it works there we know it's not your user info and it's something with GDM
<swoody> ubuntu: to go back to the graphcal window after you try that out, hit Ctrl+F7
<ubuntu> ok will try
<ubuntu> thanks
<swoody> ubuntu: np, stop back and let us know how things go :)
<miran> Trying to resolve a known problem with Intel 82852 integrated graphics. http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1466969&page=2
<miran> Computer locks up at seemingly random times forcing a hard reboot.  Have been able to do Alt+Prtscrn+ERISUB to prevent data loss or damage to hard drive.
#ubuntu-beginners 2010-05-20
<Severity1> hi miran im about to go out for awhile but... https://wiki.ubuntu.com/X/Bugs/Lucidi8xxFreezes
<phillw> miran: now this is purely conjecture and idk if it will help, but you can pull in the development kernel and try with that, if it does not help you can simply select the existing kernel from your grub menu.
<Severity1> it shows diff. workarounds
<phillw> the 999 kernel sees my 3G device, whereas the current one does not. I guess it's worth a try.
<phillw> as in, there is bugs sorted in that one that have not hit the main kernel release yet.
<tati>  is there any way to fix volume that is distorted from the speakers using the gnome volume control?
<smokenbiskits> anyone using toshiba satellite l505d and/or insyde h2o bios?
<smokenbiskits> acpi messes up, so i boot w/ acpi_osi="linux" and doesn't recognize dual core
<smokenbiskits> boot w/ acpi=ht and the cores can't downclock
 * tati asks  is there any way to fix volume that is distorted from the speakers using the gnome volume control?
<ddecator> tati: distorted how?
<tati> a lot of static
<tati> the speakers are new
<ddecator> i'm not sure what you could use the gnome volume control for to control static. are you sure it's not just the speaker's connection?
<tati> it could be the speakers connection
<tati> but i've disconnected and reconnected
<red2kic> Yay!
<MrPancake> Didn't realize this was here.
<MrPancake> iantlopp: What's the issue? :-)
<iantlopp> well I just installed Ubuntu 10.04 i386 and everything, so far, seems to work just fine (that I've seen) except wireless....
<iantlopp> while in windows, there's a button on the laptop that turns the adapter off and on, and it's acting like it's off... however the button does nothing while in Ubuntu (probably with good reason)
<MrPancake> iantlopp: Fire up a terminal window.
<iantlopp> up and running
<MrPancake> sudo aptitude install pastebinit
<MrPancake> sudo dmesg | pastebinit
<MrPancake> Then paste the link.
<iantlopp> ahh, dang it... it'll be a minute..
<iantlopp> installing updates, and apt-get won't work while synaptics is running.
<MrPancake> k
<iantlopp> while I'm waiting for the updates to finish (should be here in a few minutes), I've got compiz running on the system (nothing more than what's installed normally, with the extra options turned on)
<iantlopp> but I can't find the config manager for compiz.
<iantlopp> supposed to be under System->Preferences
<ddecator> ccsm
<iantlopp> yeah.... when I look in synaptics, it says that it's already installed, but I don't see how to open it.
<ddecator> or compizconfig-settings-manager
<iantlopp> same thing, isn't it? just an abbreviated name form of the latter.
<iantlopp> so where can I open the ccsm?
<iantlopp> ne'ermind for now, 'bout to restart and really just need help getting the wireless working... brb
<iantlopp> okay, MrPancake
<iantlopp> http://pastebin.com/Cg2n6KYm
<iantlopp> also, the system is telling me that I should install some proprietary drivers... it mentions 2 broadcom drivers and 1 ati driver
<iantlopp> I've got the wireless card in my system working.. to a degree... at least it acts like it's working, but it's not connecting to the wireless network.
<ddecator> have you checked to see if there is a proprietary driver you need for it?
<iantlopp> that's actually what got the card working at all.
<iantlopp> broadcom card, so it installed both the driver and the fwcutter driver for it...
<ddecator> and did you reboot after it installed?
<iantlopp> yep
<ddecator> so it's at least detecting the networks now?
<iantlopp> yeah, it sees all the local networks.
<iantlopp> and I put in the wep key for this wireless...
<iantlopp> it just doesn't connet.
<ddecator> good, that's progress :) what does it do when trying to connect?
<ddecator> just nothing?
<iantlopp> what's a dhcp client id?
<ddecator> uh..
<iantlopp> well the icon goes through its animation for a long while, then I get a word balloon that says, Wireless Disconnected.
<iantlopp> sorry, looking through the settings and that's one of the options I'm not familiar with.
<ddecator> oh, do you have dhcp3-client installed?
<iantlopp> just whatever installed with the system... this is a fresh install of 10.04
<iantlopp> with the updates and the proprietary drivers installed...
<ddecator> should be then
<ddecator> hm..
<iantlopp> under IPv4 Settings, Method is set to Automatic (DHCP) most of the other options except DHCP client ID: is greyed out, and there's nothing under DHCP client ID:
<ddecator> i don't have anything there either
<iantlopp> ahh, okay.
<iantlopp> I'm ignoring IPv6 settings, Wireless security is accurate... double checked there..
<ddecator> same here for me
<ddecator> hm
<iantlopp> under Wireless, SSID: is accurate, Mode: is Infrastructure. BSSID is empty, MAC address is empty, and MTU: is automatic.
<ddecator> also same
<iantlopp> could there be a problem with it connecting while the wired connection is also active? both are set to DHCP
<ddecator> oh, you have the wired connected to? ethernet wins, so try disconnecting the ethernet and then connect to the wireless
<iantlopp> well I'll be disconnecting here for a minute...
<iantlopp> brb.
<iantlopp> no such luck:(
<iantlopp> strangely, it acts like it connects if I set the connection to Ad-Hoc (which the system obviously is not), but fails after a couple of minutes of trying when set to Infrastructure.
<ddecator> strange..
<iantlopp> quite so.
<ddecator> let me see if there is a bug report for it
<iantlopp> ok
<iantlopp> while we're at it... I can't find the Compiz Configuration Manager... though the system says it's installed.
<ddecator> did you install compizconfig-settings-manager?
<iantlopp> synaptics says its already installed
<ddecator> and i can't find a bug report, only ones i'm finding are due to the kernel not recognizing the wireless card
<ddecator> it's not under System > Preferences?
<iantlopp> nope
<iantlopp> of course this is what was installed with Ubuntu
<iantlopp> so the default setup isn't prevalent.
<ddecator> try running 'ccsm' in a terminal
<iantlopp> okay, strange... synaptics says compizconfig-settings-manager is already installed, but running ccsm in terminal says it's not :(
<iantlopp> believe aptitude or synaptics? hmm...
<ddecator> try 'sudo apt-get install compizconfig-settings-manager' and see what pops up (or aptitude)
<iantlopp> oh, that's what I'm doing... I'm just saying it's kinda strange... synaptics is just supposed to be a gui frontend for aptitude, right?
<iantlopp> so why would it say that it's already installed when aptitude says otherwise... just...s trange.
<iantlopp> but now installed :)
<ddecator> it is strange, but at least now it's working, haha
<iantlopp> little net glitch there
<iantlopp> hmm... need to install flash player for firefox, I select APT for Ubuntu 9.04+ and then Agree and install now, then a window comes up that says "Launch Application" and I've no idea what to do.
<ddecator> install ubuntu-restricted-extras
<ddecator> that includes flash
<iantlopp> type that at terminal?
<ddecator> sudo aptitude install ubuntu-restricted-extras
<iantlopp> there we go...
<iantlopp> just typed that as I saw your message :)
<iantlopp> I will learn this... it may take me a bit, but I will learn it...
<iantlopp> and compiz is being weird... heh.
<ddecator> heh, it takes getting used to, but once you do it's easy :)
<ddecator> alright, i have to get to bed
<iantlopp> well I've got a LOT of experience with dos, and *shudder* command prompt, but no real experience with linux... wireless networking always killed it for me.
<iantlopp> thanks much for your help.. I'll have to work on this wireless some more tomorrow anyway.
<ddecator> gl with getting things figured out iantlopp :)
<iantlopp> thanks muchly
<geirha> The «linux command prompt» works a bit differently than DOS. In Ubuntu bash is the default shell, and is what resembles the «command prompt». I recommend learning the basics of it with this guide: http://mywiki.wooledge.org/BashGuide
<mongoosedog> hey guys been looking around a bit, but browsing the net has become painfully slow, what could be affecting firefox? the laptop is running at a good speed so i don't think it's my connections, and all other program seem to run at normal speed?
<javatexan> anyone else having ubuntu kernel lock up while running different programs?  Nothing seems to be working except for the updates on the system monitor.....weird
<javatexan> the only way to "fix" is to hit the power button to shutdown and restart....just since last kernel update....or thats when I noticed
<bradfernquist> Can anyone walk a very new user with little experience through setting up a t-mobile umg181 mobile internet stick?
<bradfernquist> or better - is there an applet avail anywhere?
<bradfernquist> help with T-mobile?
<phillw> bradfernquist: when you plug it in, it should appear in your network connections as a '3G' device
<bradfernquist> Hi Phill...thanks - yes, it shows up
<phillw> you should need to click connect & it should get on with the job for you :-)
<bradfernquist> but configuring it seems to be an issue - no idea what info to enter when setting it up
<bradfernquist> the tech support at t-mobile is no help so far - since Im not using windows :(
<phillw> bradfernquist: try the settings here  http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1435529
<bradfernquist> will do - appreciate your help!
<protik> hey guys
<protik> does anyone know solution for
<protik> An unresolvable problem occurred while calculating the upgrade:
<protik> ?
<protik> without clean upgrade/new installation
<phillw> protik: what were you attempting?
<protik> ohh I'm attempting upgrade to 10.04
<protik> from 9.10
<protik> and I've too many 3rd party repos
<protik> one of them is edgers for Intel graphics
<phillw> sorry, i don't about how edgers works
<protik> so clean upgrade will require to remove xorg which I'm trying to avoid and no new installations to avoid all the work to setup everything from scratch
<protik> do I need to know how edgers work for an upgrade?
<phillw> protik: there was a bit of a discussion from when 10.04 was in beta. It may give some hints as to where / what to look at http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1457310&page=2
<protik> k I'll go through it and let u know thanx
<phillw> protik: I also found this http://ubuntu-ky.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=9065134 which seems to have a happier outcome :-)
<protik> hmm seems like new drivers r quite good
<protik> however how do I get my machine to upgrade it just refuses to upgrade
<protik> hey phill found a solution -- need to force downgrade those packages
<phillw> protik: glad you got it sorted :-)
<adityak28> hey
<adityak28> anyone know how to change bootimage in grub 2?
<adityak28> hello?
<adityak28> severity1
<severity1> hi
<adityak28>  know how to change splash image in grub2?
<adityak28> no one here is replyin.. :(
<adityak28> compiledkernel
<adityak28> know how to change splash image in grub2?
<renatose> hey
<renatose> I need some help
<renatose> I'm using win7+ubuntu and I need to read the ext4 filesystem through win7
<renatose> any of the solutions i found for ext2/3 are not working for me
<severity1> oh boy they both quit
<phillw> hmm, where did the OP go? :-\
<ashwinrao> Hi, I was in the process of installing Gogle Earth. But, I was unable to get additional packages such as libqt4-webkit as http://in.archive.ubuntu.com fails to retrieve the packages. Is there any other way to install the packages?
<ashwinrao> I have tried to install the application using Ubuntu Tweak and Synaptic but no use as it tries to retrieve the packages from same source( http://in.archive.ubuntu.com).
<nigelb> and he waited 12 minutes, sigh
<tdn> How can I adjust the color temperature on my monitor?
<protik> tdn -- don't u have separate buttons on monitor for that?
<tdn> protik, nope. It is a laptop.
<protik> ohh for laptop, sorry even I looked for brightness/color management I even went and looked for sound equilizer (effect) manipulator but couldn't find anything
<protik> do u have graphics card by ati or nvidia? and r u using those utilities?
<protik> if yes then u may have some chance
<HoboSteaux> hey so I have a cifs automount that works fine, I just dont have rw permissions on it. the smb share allows rw from my user and the mode/mask in fstab is rw. anyone have this problem before?
<protik> quit
<lukjad86> protik it's /quit
<AJH101> Hi i am tring to install gdm with the alternative install disc - can anyone help please?
<AJH101> Was trying to solve a login loop and have purged ok but cannot reinstall
<AJH101> Hi i am trying to install gdm with the alternative install disc - can anyone help please?
<AJH101> Hi i am trying to install gdm with the alternative install disc - can anyone help please?
<AJH101> Hi i am trying to install gdm with the alternative install disc - can anyone help please?
<drubin> AJH101: Sure what seems to be the problem
<drubin> but generally asking the same question over and over isn't going to help ;-p AJH101
<AJH101> sorry!
<AJH101> just not sure what command to try
<AJH101> so far sudo and gksudo not working
<AJH101> disc not recognised?
<AJH101> lots of 'failed to get' messages
<drubin> AJH101: Is ubuntu installed?
<drubin> or are you trying to use the alternate disc as an archive
<AJH101> yes but i had probs with a login 'loop'
<AJH101> purged gdm and would like to install again
<AJH101> not really all that sure of what is going on really
<drubin> AJH101: Type sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop that would install every thing back tot he way you originally installed it
<drubin> if that doesn't work please post some of the output
<AJH101> ok one moment
<AJH101> failed to fetch achives
<AJH101> archives
<drubin> AJH101: is this machine on the internet?
<AJH101> i think so
<AJH101> it certainly was
<AJH101> although that wlesswireas
<AJH101> was wireless
<drubin> AJH101: first try sudo apt-get update, and then sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop
<AJH101> lots more failed to fetch
<AJH101> i thought the alternative cd might have what i needed?
<drubin> AJH101: No
<AJH101> o :-(
<drubin> AJH101: You should just be able to download off the internet
<drubin> AJH101: I assume this machine doesn't have graphics?
<AJH101> at the moment? no
<drubin> AJH101: type sudo apt-get update | pastebinit
<drubin> and then give me the url it generates/
<AJH101> noob qn - how do i get the upright line?
<drubin> it is called the pipe and should be just above the enter key
<AJH101> found it
<drubin> press shift and the key that looks like |\
<AJH101> pastebinit not installed!
<AJH101> trying to install now
<AJH101> aargghh failed to fetch again
<drubin> AJH101: Can you ping google from your machine
 * drubin thinks you aren't on the internet
<AJH101> i think you are right
<AJH101> what now
<AJH101> ?
<AJH101> i am desperately trying to avoid a fresh install! lol :-(
<drubin> AJH101: can you plug your machine in via network cable
<drubin> because that would be the simplest trying to get wireless working in CLI is not my thing ;-p
<AJH101> lots in loft but cannot find one right now :-(
<AJH101> that is the next step?
<AJH101> ok thanks - will try again tomorrow
<rtropf> I'm at my wits-end!  I've tried and tried with no success....all I want to do if RAID-1 4 drives (2 sets of 2)...that's all...didn't think I'd have this much trouble..  =(  Please help
<phillw> rtropf:  you want to do what with raid ?
<rtropf> I have 5 drives in my tower, a small 320 for OS and general use, then 4x1.5tb drives for backup for photos.  I want the 4x1.5tb drives to be RAID-1 configuration so that the machine shows 2x1.5tb
<phillw> which raid system are you wanting to set up? software raid, fake raid etc?
<rtropf> I'm pretty much indifferent on how it gets setup, but walking into this I assumed it would be software raid.  In my research, I've ready a little about "fake raid" but don't really understand the difference between Software Raid and Fake Raid
<rtropf> ready=read
<phillw> I'd suggest software raid. Are you using 10.04 or 9.10 as your ubuntu?
<rtropf> 10.04
<rtropf> I downloaded something that I was trying to use in terminal to establish the raid...it worked once on two of the drives, but then I ran into a number of other issues I had to resolve before revisiting the software...and now that I've resolved those (screen display issues and such), I'm wanting to talk this again...but am definitely in over my head.  =(
<rtropf> Interestingly, when using Disk Utility, I attempt to create a raid there and it says "Insufficient Number of Disks to create a RAID-1 Array"  And all my disks are greyed out
<phillw> rtropf: I'm afraid I'm only nodding terms with raid also. https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/SoftwareRAID  may help, other wise you'd be best asking at http://ubuntuforums.org/forumdisplay.php?f=339 which is the server area on the main forum
<rtropf> OK, I'll check it out.  Thanks so much!!
<phillw> there is some other support threads I can dig out for you, if you get stuck
<rtropf> OK, I'll let you know.  Thanks again =D
<rtropf> Hmm....actually I just figured it out in Disk Utility...drives have to be setup for GUID, not MBR..../facepalm
<phillw> raid is 50% science and 50% black magic ;-)
<phillw> at least with 10.04 it works again :-)
<rtropf> Yeah, lol.  Thanks again!
#ubuntu-beginners 2010-05-21
<tati> how do i configure a sound card with ubuntu 8.04?
 * tati says how do i configure a sound card with ubutu 8.04?
<Vantrax> configure? is it detected and installed?
<tati> well, i'm not getting any sound from my speakers, and thought that i had to configure my sound card
<tati> it has been installed
<tati> i'm not getting sound with ubuntu 8.04...how can i fix that?
 * tati ask does anyone know how to configure sound with ubuntu 8.04? i'm not getting any sound from my speakers
<Chesamo> tati: Why are you using such an old version?
<tati> i was given this computer and it already had ubuntu on it
<Chesamo> tati: Can you not upgrade?
<tati> would that fix the problem?
<tati> i'm not sure if my sound card is detected...
<Chesamo> tati: ALSA and PuleAudio have come a long way since 2008.
<tati> ok
<Chesamo> tati: But if that doesn't work, you know where to find us
<tati> so, would u happen to know what i could do to find out if my sound card is being detected?
<Chesamo> tati: I can't recall the command off the top of my head, no
<pedro3005> lspci
<pedro3005> I think
<tati> i'll try that
<tati> thanks
 * tati asks does anyone know how to deal with sound issues using ubuntu 8.04?
<kermiac> tati: you still there?
<tati> i'm still here
<kermiac> tati: ok... so, first things first. what colour is the connector in the back of your pc that you've got the speakers connected to?
<tati> green
<kermiac> ok, have you tried using any other connectors?
<tati> i  tried connecting it to the pink and got static and distorted sound
<ZachK_> what's up tati
<kermiac> tati: yeah, the pink is most likely the mic
<kermiac> tati: have you got any other sound connectors on there?
<tati> no i don't
<kermiac> tati: ok. can you please run this command from a terminal
<kermiac> speaker-test -c2 -l1 -twav
<kermiac> it will just send a test sound
<tati> ok
<tati> there was no sound but this came up on the screen speaker-test 1.0.15  Playback device is default Stream parameters are 48000Hz, S16_LE, 2 channels WAV file(s) Rate set to 48000Hz (requested 48000Hz) Buffer size range from 2048 to 16384 Period size range from 1024 to 1024 Using max buffer size 16384 Periods = 4 was set period_size = 1024 was set buffer_size = 16384  0 - Front Left  1 - Front Right Time per period = 2.726377
<kermiac> tati: ok, do you remember how to take a screenshot of alsamixer & upload it to imgbin? the same thing i got you to do a couple of days ago
<kermiac> tati: it's just that some of the controls are in the screenshot - http://www.imgbin.org/index.php?page=image&id=1646
<kermiac> oops, some of the controls *aren't* in the screenshot
<tati> the only that i forgot is how to get alsamixer screenshot on my screen
<kermiac> tati: ok, open a terminal window then type "alsamixer" (without the quotes) & then press enter
<tati> ok...it came to me right before u typed  =)
<kermiac> :)
<tati> http://www.imgbin.org/index.php?page=image&id=1658
 * kermiac looks
<kermiac> hmm.. ok, nothing was missing from the original :(
<tati> hmmm.....what should i do... i was trying to detect my sound card earlier but i didn't understand all the things that came up on the screen
<ddecator> lspci | grep Audio
<ddecator> that'll give you a cleaner output than before :)
<kermiac> ddecator: 82801DB/DBL/DBM (ICH4/ICH4-L/ICH4-M) AC'97 Audio Controller
<kermiac> tati: what does "aplay -l" (w/o quotes) in a terminal window give you?
<tati> **** List of PLAYBACK Hardware Devices **** card 0: I82801DBICH4 [Intel 82801DB-ICH4], device 0: Intel ICH [Intel 82801DB-ICH4]   Subdevices: 0/1   Subdevice #0: subdevice #0 card 0: I82801DBICH4 [Intel 82801DB-ICH4], device 4: Intel ICH - IEC958 [Intel 82801DB-ICH4 - IEC958]   Subdevices: 1/1   Subdevice #0: subdevice #0
<kermiac> hmmm... not "sdlmodem issue" either :(
<kermiac> tati: can you run alsamixer again pls? The only other thing I can think of is trying to unmute the muted chanel in there, but i don't know if that will help or not
<kermiac> tati: but it's worth a try
<tati> ok
<kermiac> tati: ok, when you have alsamixer running in your terminal window press the left arrow key until "Line Jac" is selected (highlighted red)
<kermiac> tati: then press "m" to unmute. then press the escape key to quit alsamixer
<kermiac> tati: then please try:     speaker-test -c2 -l1 -twav
<tati> ok
<tati> still no sound
<tati> this came up on the screen: speaker-test 1.0.15  Playback device is default Stream parameters are 48000Hz, S16_LE, 2 channels WAV file(s) Rate set to 48000Hz (requested 48000Hz) Buffer size range from 2048 to 16384 Period size range from 1024 to 1024 Using max buffer size 16384 Periods = 4 was set period_size = 1024 was set buffer_size = 16384  0 - Front Left  1 - Front Right Time per period = 2.695879
<kermiac> tati: hmm.. your speakers are powered on & the volume is turned up on the actual speakers, right?
<tati> yes
<kermiac> tati: sorry, I'm running out of ideas... The config may be messed up by the previous owner
<tati> is there any way for me to fix it?
<kermiac> tati: I highly recommend you downloading the Ubuntu 10.04 cd & trying it. You can boot it as a "live cd" to try it before installing & in that mode it won't overwrite any of your data that is currently stored on your pc
<kermiac> tati: I'm sorry, there *may* be a way to fix it, but I'm out of ideas
<tati> where would i download it from?
<kermiac> tati: http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/download/
<kermiac> your sound should work "out of the box" with this updated verion of Ubuntu
<tati> thanks....i came across something else on my screen earlier...i'll show it to you...
<tati> 00:1f.5 Multimedia audio controller: Intel Corporation 82801DB/DBL/DBM (ICH4/ICH4-L/ICH4-M) AC'97 Audio Controller (rev 01) 	Subsystem: Dell Unknown device 012d 	Flags: bus master, medium devsel, latency 0, IRQ 21 	I/O ports at c800 [size=256] 	I/O ports at cc40 [size=64] 	Memory at ffa20400 (32-bit, non-prefetchable) [size=512] 	Memory at ffa20000 (32-bit, non-prefetchable) [size=256] 	Capabilities: <access denied>
<kermiac> tati: that's pretty "normal". it's just describing some of the features/settings of your soundcard
<tati> so i shouldn't be worried about the access denied part?
<kermiac> tati: no, it just means that whatever process was called doesn't have permission to ascertain the "capabilites" of your soundcard. It's nothing to worry about :)
<tati> ok...
<tati> can u explain the live cd option
<kermiac> tati: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/LiveCD
<tati> kermiac: thanks.....could u look at another screen shot...i was able to show more controls on it
<kermiac> tati: ok
<tati> http://www.imgbin.org/index.php?page=image&id=1659
 * kermiac looks at the screenshot
<kermiac> hmm... you could try muting the "Aux" channel. although this is just a guess
<tati> ok
<tati> kermiac: that didn't work, do u recommend upgrading from the update manager?
<kermiac> tati: :(
<kermiac> tati: no, I would suggest you backup any important files & do a fresh install to ensure that there is no configuaration issues from the previous owner
<kermiac> tati: another option if you want to keep 8.04 would be to file a bug report & then one of the audio devs/triagers would (hopefully) look into it for you
<tati> hmmmm...
<tati> kermiac: do u think i would  have printer problems after upgrading?
<kermiac> Stati: no, Ubuntu 10.04 has the updated version of the hpip app I talked you through installing from source a couple of days ago. you would just need to install it from the "Hplip toolbox" using the Ubuntu software Center in 10.04
<kermiac> tati: that would be a *lot* easier than what I talked you through the other day. It's just a matter of a few mouse clicks & entering your password. There is no need to goto the terminal to install this updated version in 10.04
<tati> is it possible to download and install 10.04 without using a cd?
<kermiac> tati: do you have a usb key?
<tati> no
<kermiac> tati: unfortunately you will either need a blank cd or a usb key that you are able to format to be able to install 10.04
<pombreda> howdy .. I am on Ubuntu 8.04.4 LTS
<pombreda> and I have a hw raid volume of 9TB available on which I want to create an mount an ext3 filesystem
<pombreda> (the initial other 2x4.5 fs where created with the installer .. and I am not sure how to do it correctly from the command line)
<pombreda> what would be the best way to proceed? a url pointer? kinda hard to find a straight foward one :)
<pombreda> 1/ should I use LVM or not? (the original other fs where made in the installer using LVM)
<pombreda> 2/ what are the best params for mkfs.ext3 in this context? I want a signle 9TB FS
<pombreda> in /proc/scsi/scsi my device is visble as: Host: scsi1 Channel: 00 Id: 00 Lun: 00   Vendor: HPT      Model: DISK 1-0         Rev: 4.00
<pombreda> and I am up to date with the lastest mkfs.ext3
<pombreda> pombredanne@deja02:~$ mkfs.ext3 -V
<pombreda> mke2fs 1.40.8 (13-Mar-2008) Using EXT2FS Library version 1.40.8
<phillw> pombreda: for 8.04 you can have a look at http://www.howtoforge.com/how-to-install-ubuntu8.04-with-software-raid1 and https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation#Installing on external or RAID hard disks
<pombreda> thx, check this phillw :P
<pombreda> note ubuntu is already installed, not on the hardware raid volumes, on regular disks. i have 27TB on this puppy :P
<phillw> that 2nd link is a good resource of where to head for many different scenarios. :-)
<pombreda> :)
<pombreda> phillw: would you recommend using LVM  or not? once created the fileystem is not meant to grow or change
<pombreda> growing would require another chassis anyway :D
<ibuclaw> pombreda, LVM is good for when scalability is the key
<ibuclaw> they just so happen to be also great for full disk encryption too. ;)
<phillw> thanks ibuclaw, It's many years since i used RAID ;-)
<pombreda> ibuclaw: :) no encryption needed there, this is an eopn source code mirror setup
<ibuclaw> The only turn off of LVM for me is the sheer number of commands you must memorise. ;)
<pombreda> ibuclaw: :P not for me then ...actually the raid is managed by 2 highpoint raid cards, the raid 6 arrys shows up as one disk to linux
<ibuclaw> and when they go wrong ... they *really* go wrong. (Though nothing that shouldn't be fixable ... unless you execute Y before X)
<pombreda> would you know how I know which is the /dev/xxx I can use for the kmfs?
<pombreda> in /proc/scsi/scsi my device is visble as: Host: scsi1 Channel: 00 Id: 00 Lun: 00 ... this is only thing I am sure off: this is that thingie
<ibuclaw> pombreda, kmfs ?
<pombreda> sry * mkfs.ext3
<ibuclaw> pombreda, LVM partitions are accessible via /dev/mapper/
<ibuclaw> if that is what you are asking
<pombreda> sure, but atm this is not an lvm partition, this is not even a partition
<ibuclaw> need a partition table setup?
<pombreda> I know: so much large disks should not be trusted to an apprentice like me :D
<pombreda> ibuclaw: need a partition table setup? ==> if you say so
<ibuclaw> oh, don't leave it up to me to ruin your setup. :þ
<pombreda> hehe
<pombreda> so now I have these devices /dev/sda  /dev/sda1  /dev/sdb  /dev/sdc  /dev/sdc1  /dev/sdc2  /dev/sdc5  /dev/sdd  /dev/sdd1  /dev/sdd2  /dev/sde  /dev/sde1  /dev/sde5 : hwo would I know which one is my raid stuff in /proc/scsi/scsi : Host: scsi1 Channel: 00 Id: 00 Lun: 00  ?
<ibuclaw> pombreda, what does these two commands say:
<ibuclaw> sudo fdisk -l
<ibuclaw> sudo blkid
<ibuclaw> pombreda, http://paste.ubuntu.com
<pombreda> of course :)
<ibuclaw> don't paste the output here... you'll be kicked from the server ;)
<ibuclaw> though you may find the output self explanatory that you needn't show and tell.
<pombreda> http://paste.ubuntu.com/437284/  and http://paste.ubuntu.com/437287/
<ibuclaw> Actually, I need to scoot off on a rampage south
<pombreda> ibuclaw: no pro, thx for the help so far :)
<pombreda> I can see from the 1st one the two 9tb arrays and the three 1tb disks allright
<pombreda> still not sure which one is sda and which one is sbd
<ibuclaw> well, this may give some indication on locations. (though not much)
<ibuclaw> find /sys -name sda
<ibuclaw> find /sys -name sdb
<pombreda> ie I knwo for sure that in http://paste.ubuntu.com/437289/  HPT DISK 1_0 is my new empty array that I want
<pombreda> running the finds :P
<pombreda> I have /sys/block/sda and /sys/block/sdb allright
<ibuclaw> pombreda, I'd make an educated guess and say: scsi1 == sdb
<ibuclaw> as the order of http://paste.ubuntu.com/437289/
<ibuclaw> should mirror the order of http://paste.ubuntu.com/437284/
<pombreda> fair enough .. I knwo the existing mounted one has LVM volumes and 2 x ext3 4.5TB fs mounted already ... let me see if something in the lvm can help there
<ibuclaw> and sdb isn't mentioned in http://paste.ubuntu.com/437287/
<pombreda> I need to be sure :P
<pombreda> good point, ibuclaw
<ibuclaw> anyway, you should have all info there to figure it out.
<ibuclaw> pombreda, you using GUI to configure / setup ?
<pombreda> no, cli
<pombreda> no giu on that beast
<pombreda> *giu
<ibuclaw> ;)
<ibuclaw> well, good luck anyway....
<ibuclaw> Bus in 10 minutes.
<pombreda> it has a high end nvidia with a gig of ram, but that will be for gpu computing only
<ibuclaw> /suspend
<pombreda> ibuclaw: thx ++
<pombreda> so I have made good progress thanks to ibuclaw : I know that ny 9tb array in on /dev/sdb or /dev/sdb1 and i need 4bk block size with ext3
<pombreda> now do i need a partitition?
<pombreda> the message "WARNING: GPT (GUID Partition Table) detected on '/dev/sdb'! The util fdisk doesn't support GPT. Use GNU Parted. " in http://paste.ubuntu.com/437284/ is kinda scaring the sh*t out of me :D
 * pombreda goes after gparted
<pombreda> The program 'gparted' is currently not installed.  You can install it by typing: sudo apt-get install gparted ==> I am amazed that ubuntu knew it was not there :D
<pombreda> shoot: gparted needs a head, a gtk gui :|
<pombreda> well still not too far atm
<pombreda> bbiam
<raz_> Hi all, I have a problem with installing GRUB, would it be ok to link the relevant Ubuntu help page for reference?
<Akos> of course raz_, go ahead and link away (:
<Akos> someone will help you for sure
<raz_> Thanks! It's http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1488917
<raz_> as my reply to forestpiskie indicates, I have the menu.lst file (corresponding to grub1?) but I followed the installation process for grub2
<mohi1> raz_,  is the boot screen displaying for ya??. if yes, is it showing 'grub>' ??
<raz_> yes sir
<raz_> I removed the windows partition and simply want to automatically (or otherwise for that matter) to enter ubuntu
<raz_> I figured grub didn't recognise the kernal maybe?
<mohi1> i think i had seen this problem before. lemme surf a bit raz_ =]
<raz_> Thanks a million mate, take your time. If you need any more info as to my actions ask away
<dioltop> I need to login as root, but logged in as root I can't access files available to my other user.  How do I do it?
<fatius> On lucid I'd rather not boot into X11, so I unsintalled gdm, but it still seems to start X for a second (and tells me it didn't start properly). anyone know how to disable X totally from starting at boot? (Without uninstalling it)
<mohi1> dioltop, get the root by using nautilus and its not really safe to do it
<Chesamo> dioltop: sudo nautilus
<mohi1> Chesamo, =]
<Chesamo> fatius: sudo apt-get purge xinit (will remove the X initializer)
<dioltop> wait, but I need to login as root.  When logined as another user, I get 'access denied' to mount my usb.  I don't want to login as root to avoid this?  I can't figure out a way around the mount problem in the normal user..
<Chesamo> dioltop: do you understand the sudo command?
<dioltop> I get the feeling I dont
<mohi1> raz_, http://www.linuxselfhelp.com/gnu/grub/html_chapter/grub_4.html
<Chesamo> dioltop: there's only one thing that you _must_ do as root, and that's direct hardware interface. And that's not anything anyone needs to do, ever.
<Chesamo> dioltop: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo
<mohi1> identify the boot drives and try them. i think it will help ya =]
<raz_> thanks mohi1, i'll check it out shortly!
<dioltop> ok, well I don't know how to use my usb storage device outside of root, I googled but using root user is the only thing I can purchase with
<mohi1> dioltop, actually what is your main purpose for being root now??
<Chesamo> dioltop: sudo mount /dev/usb0 /media/usb0
<dioltop> i want to make a usb boot disk
<mohi1> dioltop, its that you have to mount as Chesamo said
<Chesamo> dioltop: Anything that can be done in root can be done via sudo. sudo gives you temporary root permissions.
<fatius> Chesamo: that seems extreme to stop X from starting on boot. I still want to be able to start with xinit (which is the normal way, IRRC), I just don't want it ot start automatically at boot. I'll keep looking
<mohi1> brb in 10 mins
<Chesamo> fatius: does startx not work when xinit is uninstalled? I've done it once or twice but I've not run without a graphical environment in a while.
<fatius> Chesamo: according to man, startx is a frontend for xinit
<fatius> Chesamo: ideally, I just want to remove something from init.d to stop it from happening, but tehre is nothing obvious in there.
<Chesamo> fatius: Have you given this a shot? http://www.cyberciti.biz/faq/prevent-xorg-from-starting-in-linux/
<Chesamo> fatius: Instead of uninstalling GDM, it just disables it... that may be why it tries to boot right into X
<Chesamo> fatius: Then fails because there's no display manager like XDM or anything
<fatius> Chesamo: i'll give it a shot. Seems strange to have to have GDM installed to disable X though. There must be something i'm missing.
<Chesamo> fatius: Well, I think when you uninstall GDM, it changes the X start parameters. If GDM is installed, it uses GDM to start X. If it's not installed, it uses something else.
<Chesamo> "it" being "Ubuntu"
<fatius> Chesamo: yeah. but that's what I'm interested in... changing the X start parameters to "don't start, I'll handle it."
<Chesamo> fatius: I wish I knew... startup isn't my strong point, sorry.
<fatius> Chesamo: thanks a lot though, it's been very enlightening.
<Chesamo> fatius: No problem. Good luck!
<fatius> Chesamo: more info, even after installing gdm, but removing it from init.d (as tehy do in that URL)... something fishy is going on here.
<Chesamo> fatius: Details?
<fatius> Chesamo: if i do: "update-rc.d -f gdm remove" and reboot... ubuntu still starts up GDM and gives me the X login screen.
<Chesamo> fatius: Did you try the other terminal method?
<fatius> Chesamo: i tried sysv-rc-conf, but it shows that it shouldn't be starting up.
<fatius> Chesamo: that's all thoes tools do is remove it from the /etc/rc stuff.
<Chesamo> fatius: That's all I can think of, I'm not sure what else needs to be done.
<kiobolt> i have a usb boot disk, how do I boot from it in karmic?
<Chesamo> You can't boot from an OS to a USB drive, since you can't boot from one OS into another (with certain exceptions)
<Chesamo> Can you get into your computer's BIOS?
<kiobolt> I don't know how
<Chesamo> You'll need to.
<Chesamo> Watch when your computer's booting, it should say something like "DEL to enter setup, F8 to enter boot list"
<kiobolt> oh, ok, so in there when I enter boot list I don't see my usb as an available option in the boot order list
<Chesamo> How is your drive formatted? As in, what did you do to make the USB drive a boot disk
<kiobolt> i can't find the instructions I googled
<kiobolt> How is it formatted, ie what filesystem?
<Chesamo> kiobolt: yes, also I need to know what kind of boot disk you created
<kiobolt> i used ext.2 and i created eeebuntu boot disk
<Chesamo> kiobolt: What utility or process did you use to create the disk?
<kiobolt> USB Startup Disk Creator
<phillw> kiobolt: usb startup disk creator is for making usb boot disks, not for booting from them
<Chesamo> phillw: Yes, I asked what they used to make the disk
<phillw> Chesamo: i was replying to (16:09:07) kiobolt: i have a usb boot disk, how do I boot from it in karmic? -- You're question may have appeared while my WiFi was just restting itself :-)
<Chesamo> phillw: I gathered
<phillw> sorry for any confusion
<Chesamo> kiobolt: Did you plug in the drive before or after entering the boot disk menu?
<raz_> how do i change irc channel in here? lol
<subway24> i do not know much about sex, this is for beginners right? so how do i do it?
<paultag> subway24, well there is a part of the male genitalia called a "penis" and a part of the womanly anatomy called a "vagina"
<paultag> sardonyx, and when they touch, jesus blesses you and a stork brings a kid
<subway24> i know, but what do you do with it
<paultag> sed s/sardonyx/subway24/g
<paultag> subway24, dude, you are talking to a /b/tard. if you want to bring the pain, it won't be lulzworthy. try #ubuntu or #windows
<drubin> /kick paultag
<paultag> drubin, :P
<drubin> I would if I had access ;-p
<drubin> paultag: How have you been?
<drubin> </troll>
<paultag> drubin, not bad, man. how are you?
<drubin> paultag: pretty cool.
<paultag> legit
<paultag> there. And that, my friends, is how you deal with trolls
<drubin> paultag: Nah it is easier to ban them.
<paultag> nah
<paultag> they keep coming back
<paultag> seemed like a good kid
<drubin> what is a /b/tard?
<paultag> drubin, they live on 4chan /b/
<paultag> drubin, http://boards.4chan.org/b/
<paultag> NSFW!
<drubin> wtf
<drubin> I am not allowed to read 4chan
<paultag> haha
<Chesamo> I read the backlog and was all "wtf"
<komputes> Hi everyone!
<Chesamo> Hi, komputes!
<komputes> I have a question concerning duplicating a hard drive without using dd (I don't want to touch the block device layer).
<komputes> so from a LiveCD I do "sudo -s ; cp -a /media/internal/* /media/usb" followed by "--root-directory=/media/usb /dev/sdb" to reinstall GRUB/MRB on the second disk.
<komputes> err..."grub-install --root-directory=~/usbdrive/ /dev/sdb"
<komputes> sheesh..."grub-install --root-directory=/media/usb/ /dev/sdb"
<komputes> but grub.cfg still has the internal disk UUID instead of the USB disk UUID. What is the proper way to update grub so that it uses the proper UUID?
<Chesamo> komputes: can you not use /dev/sdb0 instead of the UUID?
<Chesamo> komputes: Because I know you can in fstab, but I don't know about grub.cfg
<komputes> Chesamo: there is no sdb- device only sdb
<komputes> no sdb0
<Chesamo> komputes: in any case. /dev/sdb
<komputes> I can, but I fail to see how does hardcoding the disk device instead of the partition UUID will help me
<Chesamo> komputes: Maybe I'm not sure what you're asking... I set all of my fstab and grub entries in device paths (/dev/*) instead of UUIDs because it's simpler that way
<komputes> Chesamo: I'm asking for the process to copy contents of a disk to another disk and making the second disk bootable.
<Chesamo> komputes: Yes, I can see that. You copied everything over, right?
<komputes> using cp -a
<Chesamo> komputes: you did NOT set up GRUB, correct?
<komputes> Chesamo: tried to, with "grub-install --root-directory=/media/usb/ /dev/sdb" but grub.cfg still contained the UUID of the old installation
<hobgoblin> evening
<Chesamo> evening, hobgoblin
<hobgoblin> hi Chesamo
<nigelb> heya hobgoblin :)
<hobgoblin> o/
<nigelb> how are you doing?
<hobgoblin> pretty good ty
<nigelb> good to see you after long :)
<hobgoblin> oh I am always about - off and on :p
<hobgoblin> nigelb: so how have you been then?
<nigelb> hobgoblin: so far, great :)
<Des_> Hey, does anybody in here have the Global Menu applet?
<starcraftman> Des_: problem with it? If you point me to I can try.
<Des_> starcraftman: It's not neccessarily a "problem", per se, just me wanting to save space. I want to have that take up my full top panel and still have access to applications menu. In screenshots of this I've seen a little dropdown button next to the global menu that allows access to this. I'm wondering if that's possible.
<Des_> Sorry, I have to go a doctor's appointment. I'll ask later.
<starcraftman> well alright
<ibuclaw> I presume he is talking about the alternate menu applet
<Timo_> hey, I'm watching a tv serie, and every 10 min the screen is going black (lock screen), does anyone know how to turn this off?
<Chesamo> Timo_: Turn off your screensaver?
<Timo_> yup
<Timo_> got it
<Timo_> thanks
<Des_> Ehhh...... I fixed my other issue but did something REALLY stupid.....
<Des_> I accidently deleted my social networking applet in 10.04, any way to get that back? I still have the mail icon, but I don't have the one the is usually next to it, with my name and the speech bubble. It's not in the add to panel menus either.
<Des_> And once again I found it immediately..... Sorry.
<Des_> Goodbye.
#ubuntu-beginners 2010-05-22
<stlsaint> yo yo yo
<lukjad86> stlsaint !
<stlsaint> lukjad86: sup man
<lukjad86> stlsaint I made a remix vid on youtube that is pretty popular
<stlsaint> lukjad86: remix of what?
<lukjad86> stlsaint Well, kinda hard to explain...
<lukjad86> afk
<stlsaint> lukjad86: LOL...classic
<lukjad86> stlsaint thanks! :D
<stlsaint> anyone around?
<ddecator> maybe
<stlsaint> hey is the nameservers listed in /etc/resolv..
<ddecator> the nameservers?
<stlsaint> nevermind i found them
<stlsaint> alright where is all my smart networking people....
<ZachK_> hello iantlopp
<iantlopp> a'lo Zach...
<iantlopp> finally getting ubuntu running well enough to be my main OS... I'm so stoked!
<iantlopp> eventually I'll get to wine, but for right now, I'm trying to figure out why flash slows down firefox to a bloody crawl... never really had a problem with it in Windows.
<stlsaint> iantlopp: congrats...
<iantlopp> err.. on this machine.
<ZachK_> hey starcraftman
<ZachK_> i mean stlsaint
 * ZachK_ hates tabfail
<ZachK_> iantlopp: ok...so need some help then?
<iantlopp> the strange thing is... it seems to be loading related... i.e. I go to youtube.com and start watching a vid... system slows down to nothing and jerks around, etc... IF I pause the vid and let it load for a bit, then everything works fine.
<iantlopp> yep :)
<ZachK_> hmm
<iantlopp> it doesn't seem to want to buffer video either... it starts playing it almost immediately, and my net connection always has to buffer for 15+ seconds before it starts playing in Windows...
<iantlopp> (you can blame the almighty Comcast for that)
<iantlopp> just installed adblock plus, so I'm hoping that'll have some helpful effect on this.
<iantlopp> brb, gonna test a vid.
<iantlopp> okay, definitely an improvement...
<iantlopp> but it still takes 2-3 seconds to get into and out of full screen mode :(
 * iantlopp wonders if compiz might have something to do with this...
 * iantlopp dies a little inside.
<iantlopp> go fig... turn off compiz. fluid flash
<iantlopp> aside from abusing the processor, why would compiz really have much affect on flash? (compiz *should* be using my laptop's GPU mostly, as opposed to the CPU, and flash is CPU intensive comparatively.
<ddecator> the graphics driver makes a difference too
<iantlopp> using the proprietary ATI driver that the system recommended.
<iantlopp> the laptop is an HP Pavilion dv2-1030us, has an Ati Radeon 3000 gpu
<iantlopp> err 3000 series
<iantlopp> out of curiosity, is anyone familiar with an old XP program called Sphere XP?
<iantlopp> in CCSM, what's GLib?
<ROFLCOPTERS> sup.
<iantlopp> nada too much... just trying to figure out some issues
<ROFLCOPTERS> orly
<iantlopp> ysrly
<ROFLCOPTERS> iantlopp, tell plz
<iantlopp> wondering why compiz would have such a great effect on flash in firefox
<iantlopp> turn compiz off... flash is smooth as hell, turn it back on... slows the computer down when I try to do anything with flash
<iantlopp> youtube grinds to a halt to start a video...
<iantlopp> it seems to be improving with time (dunno why) but it takes a few seconds just to go full screen and get back.
<ROFLCOPTERS> wtf
<ROFLCOPTERS> are u noob?
<ROFLCOPTERS> y u need compiz
<iantlopp> yes... yes I noob...
<iantlopp> I happen to like compiz... at least its gimmickyness for now...
<iantlopp> but I have reasons to like XGL to begin with, and compiz is a means to an end... there's a 3d interface I'd *like* to see, as it worked well for what it did a few years back (called Sphere XP if anyone remembers it).
<iantlopp> But... now I'm just more curious as to why something that *should* use mostly the GPU would hamper something that uses the cpu almost exclusively.
<C-Ray> hello
<iantlopp> a'lo C-Ray
<C-Ray> please I just installed virtualbox 3.2 on my ubuntu 9.10
<C-Ray> but am not able to run it
<ROFLCOPTERS> iantlop
<ROFLCOPTERS> iantlop
<ROFLCOPTERS> what version of flash u usin
<C-Ray> no shortcut
<iantlopp> roflcopters: and yes, to answer your question, I very noob... this is the first time I've got linux running on this system well enough to become my primary OS
<ROFLCOPTERS> OH WOW.
<iantlopp> latest version... just installed it last night.
<ROFLCOPTERS> how
<ROFLCOPTERS> how did u install
<iantlopp> apt-get
<ROFLCOPTERS> o
<ROFLCOPTERS> y dnt u try new 10.1 beta
<C-Ray> I checked the synaptic manager
<C-Ray> everything looks alright
<C-Ray> how to launch it though?
<ROFLCOPTERS> dipship
<ROFLCOPTERS> shit*
<iantlopp> <ddecator> sudo aptitude install ubuntu-restricted-extras
<ROFLCOPTERS> applications >> system tools
<ROFLCOPTERS> and
<ROFLCOPTERS> wth u usin 9.10?
<iantlopp> wait... roflcopters: are you talking to me or c-ray?
<C-Ray> yeah am using 9.10
<ROFLCOPTERS> iantlopp, im telling u to try new flash
<C-Ray> but no shortcut is created
<C-Ray> I installed the .deb package for ubuntu 9.10
<ROFLCOPTERS> ok then fuck the .deb and get the .bin or launch it from cmd line
<ROFLCOPTERS> or
<ROFLCOPTERS> make a shortcut
<C-Ray> well am not able to find it to make a shortcut
<ROFLCOPTERS> ffs
<ROFLCOPTERS> DO YOU KNOW HOW TO OPEN A COMMAND LINE?
<C-Ray> yes
<ROFLCOPTERS> cool
<C-Ray> take it easy
<ROFLCOPTERS> run the command 'VirtualBox'
<ROFLCOPTERS> srsly..
<ROFLCOPTERS> do u know how to create a launcher?
<ZachK_> ROFLCOPTERS: if you cannot be polite and respectful then leave
<C-Ray> well obviously it will say it is not installed
<C-Ray> since the version that ubuntu 9.10 supports is 3.08
<C-Ray> and not 3.2
<ROFLCOPTERS> C-Ray, ok just try and run that command to see if it's installed
<ROFLCOPTERS> C-Ray, ok just try and run that command to see if it's installed
<ROFLCOPTERS> C-Ray, ok just try and run that command to see if it's installed
<C-Ray> it is nit
<C-Ray> *not
<ROFLCOPTERS> ok
<C-Ray> I told you
<C-Ray> but the package it is installed
<ROFLCOPTERS> ok
<ROFLCOPTERS> remove the package
<C-Ray> I saw it in the synaptic manager
<ROFLCOPTERS> remove the package
<C-Ray> ok
<C-Ray> though I tried that
<C-Ray> but anyway
<C-Ray> after that?
<ROFLCOPTERS> k
<ROFLCOPTERS> now run
<iantlopp> c-ray: I actually had the same problem yesterday with ccsm... synaptics said it was installed but aptitude said it was not... as synaptics is just a gui to aptitude, I'd have imagined them to say the same thing... but check aptitude to see if it's actually installed.
<C-Ray> oh I see
<C-Ray> so you think synaptic is just reporting
<C-Ray> ...
<C-Ray> well
<ROFLCOPTERS> 'wget http://download.virtualbox.org/virtualbox/3.2.0/VirtualBox-3.2.0-61806-Linux_x86.run;chmod a+x VirtualBox-3.2.0-61806-Linux_x86.run;sudo sh VirtualBox-3.2.0-61806-Linux_x86.run'
<iantlopp> I'm thinking it's reporting improperly, though i don't know why.
<ROFLCOPTERS> can u handle that?
<C-Ray> ok thanks, I will try that
<C-Ray> ;D
<ROFLCOPTERS> and after you do that shit
<ROFLCOPTERS> then do
<ROFLCOPTERS> 'sudo apt-get install dkms'
<ROFLCOPTERS> so that the kernel module will stay installed
<iantlopp> I'm still learning apt, but so far, it's been flawless... dunno how to use it to see what is or is not installed other than to try to install something with it.
<ROFLCOPTERS> when you do upgrades and shit
<ZachK_> !language | ROFLCOPTERS
<Votebot> ROFLCOPTERS: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<ROFLCOPTERS> omg Votebot
<ROFLCOPTERS> lol
<ROFLCOPTERS> didnt read that btw
<ROFLCOPTERS> but anyways..
<stlsaint> iantlopp: what are you trying to do?
<ROFLCOPTERS> stlsaint, his flash slow with compiz
<pleia2> ROFLCOPTERS: your help style is a bit aggressive, can you please listen to ZachK_ and tone it down a bit?
<iantlopp> at the moment, trying to determine, in a purely mental capacity, why Compiz has much to do with why Flash is slow.
<ROFLCOPTERS> PRINCESS LEIA
<ROFLCOPTERS> didnt read.
<C-Ray> well I am installing it now
<ROFLCOPTERS> C-Ray, cool.
<ROFLCOPTERS> u removed the deb right?
<C-Ray> yeah
<stlsaint> compiz is a bit of a hog in general... hehe
<ROFLCOPTERS> cool.
<ROFLCOPTERS> yeah once you like
<iantlopp> stlsaint: I'm beginning to understand that...
<ROFLCOPTERS> figure out nobody cares about your desktop
<ROFLCOPTERS> then you'll rm compiz
<ROFLCOPTERS> it took me like.. a year.
<stlsaint> i use compiz do to the niffty desktop effects....thats all for me
<iantlopp> honestly, what I'd like to see of compiz, eventually is a completely renovated 3d interface, similar to a package I used to use called Sphere XP.
<ROFLCOPTERS> i have like
<ROFLCOPTERS> compiz enabled
<ROFLCOPTERS> minimally
<ROFLCOPTERS> for awm
<ROFLCOPTERS> i love that shit.
<iantlopp> awm?
<ROFLCOPTERS> awn*
<stlsaint> iantlopp: dont get too used to compiz...its soon to be removed on default installs
<ROFLCOPTERS> hold up
<ROFLCOPTERS> well
<ROFLCOPTERS> iantlopp,
<iantlopp> stlsaint: dang... stinks.
<ROFLCOPTERS> its like the mac doc
<ROFLCOPTERS> dock*
<stlsaint> dock sucks IMO
<pleia2> ROFLCOPTERS: seriously, stop it with the foul language
<iantlopp> *blinkblinks* never use macs
<pleia2> it's not at all welcome here
<ROFLCOPTERS> stlsaint, yeah but like it rocks for grouping your shit and they have some sweet aps. like cpu monitor and this popup terminal
<ZachK_> ROFLCOPTERS: enough NOW
<ROFLCOPTERS> wtf is wrong with you?
<ROFLCOPTERS> it's not like
<ROFLCOPTERS> i'm cussing you out
<ROFLCOPTERS> srsly
<ROFLCOPTERS> C-Ray, status on install
<DarkwingDuck> ROFLCOPTERS: It is still the use of Language.
<ZachK_> !topic | ROFLCOPTERS
<Votebot> ROFLCOPTERS: Please read the channel topic whenever you enter, as it contains important information. To view it at any time after joining, simply type /topic
<ROFLCOPTERS> dude
<ROFLCOPTERS> votebot is on ignore
<iantlopp> roflcopters: so basicaly... you're not crapping ON him, you're just crapping randomly around the room... and this is supposed to make us feel better, how?
<ZachK_> ROFLCOPTERS: well stop using foul language....it's gone on long enough
<ROFLCOPTERS> ZachK_
<ROFLCOPTERS> are you like
<ROFLCOPTERS> 10?
<DarkwingDuck> ROFLCOPTERS: There are rules. Follow them please.
<ZachK_> ROFLCOPTERS: actually i'm near 20 but that doesn't matter
<ROFLCOPTERS> do you tell people to "Stop using the foul language" irl?
<lukjad86> ROFLCOPTERS Enough, this is a logged official Ubuntu channel.
<ROFLCOPTERS> LOL LUKJAD007
<C-Ray> yeah it is still installing
<ROFLCOPTERS> hi dude
<lukjad86> ROFLCOPTERS And I do tell people who require my help to treat me and my coworkers to act in a respectful manner
<ROFLCOPTERS> cool story bro.
<C-Ray> ROFLCOPTERS, after it is done
<C-Ray> what I should do?
<DarkwingDuck> Hah. Google is epic today
<ROFLCOPTERS> DarkwingDuck, dude
<DarkwingDuck> Yeah?
<ROFLCOPTERS> u was in french class and i went to google
<iantlopp> DarkwingDuck: pacman?
<ROFLCOPTERS> and the teacher bitched
<DarkwingDuck> iantlopp: Yup
<ROFLCOPTERS> because she thought i was playing pacman
<DarkwingDuck> ROFLCOPTERS: hehehe
<iantlopp> DarkwingDuck: my business blocked google today because of it...
<DarkwingDuck> iantlopp: LOL
<iantlopp> "Entertainment" is blocked....
<iantlopp> normally google is fine...
<ROFLCOPTERS> i have ssh tunnels on port 80 to evade my school's blocks
<iantlopp> what really gets me, is they never even let us do google image searches... but bing, which has no way of blocking nudity, is perfectly fine.
<ROFLCOPTERS> they got a p good system tho. blocks pages by keyword and shit.
<iantlopp> roflcopters: tone down the language
<DarkwingDuck> iantlopp: Try working with Military Internet... Sheesh
<ROFLCOPTERS> <C-Ray> ROFLCOPTERS, after it is done
<ROFLCOPTERS> <C-Ray> what I should do?
<iantlopp> DD: hah, I can imagine...
<ROFLCOPTERS> it should like
<ROFLCOPTERS> iantlopp, ok
<ROFLCOPTERS> u know nick complete
<ROFLCOPTERS> right?
<ROFLCOPTERS> srsly
<iantlopp> you know, how to type full words right? seriously
<ROFLCOPTERS> yh
<ROFLCOPTERS> type like the first letters of a nick and press tab pro
<ROFLCOPTERS> bro*
<ROFLCOPTERS> it will do the rest
<iantlopp> fine... I still prefer to type
<ROFLCOPTERS> k
<ROFLCOPTERS> emma
<ROFLCOPTERS> C-Ray, wth still installing?
<C-Ray> yeah like 90
<ROFLCOPTERS> oh
 * ROFLCOPTERS hasnt used the .run since like vbox 2.0
<C-Ray> slow speed here dude
<emma> Which one is the troll?
<lukjad86> emma ROFLCOPTERS
<ZachK_> emma: ROFLCOPTERS
<Anastasius> He doesn't seem very troll like to me.
<iantlopp> emma: roflcopters
<ROFLCOPTERS> ROFLCOPTERS
<lukjad86> Anastasius You missed his performance
<ROFLCOPTERS> god i with freenode had can_flood
<C-Ray> ROFLCOPTERS what does your username means?
<Anastasius> Oh.  ROFLCOPTERS, can you do a repeat performance?  I missed the first one.
<ROFLCOPTERS> you've never seen a roflcopter?
<MrPancake> Is ROFLCOPTERS trolling to a point where ops should be summoned?
<ROFLCOPTERS> idfk what they're talking about
<ROFLCOPTERS> <MrPancake> Is ROFLCOPTERS trolling to a point where ops should be summoned?
<ROFLCOPTERS> oh my god, fucking lol.
<MrPancake> Language, ROFLCOPTERS
<ROFLCOPTERS> im about to gtfo in a min tho anyways
<emma> Anastasius: hehe :)
<ROFLCOPTERS> my site's sql database is like fucked.
<Anastasius> What the... ?
<MrPancake> Language.  Seriously.
<lukjad86> MrPancake Nicely done :)
<Anastasius> Okay then.
<ZachK_> thanks MrPancake and the rest of you operators
<iantlopp> mrpancake: seems willing enough to try to help, but keeps cursing throughout dialogue, regardless of other user's continued requests otherwise... then acts very sardonically to everyone who suggests he be a bit nicer.
<iantlopp> that's what we're talking about MrPancake and Anastasius
<MrPancake> !ops ROFLCOPTERS Language, please handle accordingly.
<Izinucs> !ops | ROFLCOPTERS --- Won't stop swearing
<ZachK_> hey Chesamo!
<lukjad86> iantlopp Agreed.
<Chesamo> Hey ZachK_
<starcraftman> MrPancake: thanks.
<Chesamo> Who won't stop cussin'?
<ZachK_> Chesamo: how gows it pal?
 * DarkwingDuck goes back to writing a resume and looking for a job
<iantlopp> Chesamo: the suddenly quiet ROFLCOPTERS
<iantlopp> best of luck DarkwingDuck
<Chesamo> ZachK_ Good, good. Just got back from the Relay for Life thing my brother's participating in.
<ZachK_> DarkwingDuck: i'm looking for one too....and college
<DarkwingDuck> iantlopp: Medical discharges from the military suck
<C-Ray> where is ROFLCOPTERS?
<iantlopp> the job I have right now, I have because I  can't find another one.
<ZachK_> Chesamo: awesome
<iantlopp> OUCH
<DarkwingDuck> iantlopp: I know... with 2 1/2 years left on my contract...
<iantlopp> * MrPancake sets mode +q #ubuntu-beginners *!*@ord-69-171-163-232.evdo.leapwireless.net
<iantlopp> what's +q mean?
<DarkwingDuck> quiet.
<lukjad86> iantlopp quiet
<DarkwingDuck> iantlopp: It's the BIG mute button
<iantlopp> AHH... most amusing
<iantlopp> the opposite of voice
<lukjad86> eyp
<DarkwingDuck> More frustrating then a +b
 * iantlopp smiles a bit
 * Chesamo flails her arms and scrabbles at the tape over her mouth
<Chesamo> Oh, it's not like +m then
<ZachK_> lol Chesamo
<Chesamo> +q on the servers I'm used to is Owner
<Chesamo> As in, channel registrar
<iantlopp> hmm... possibly not the right place to ask this, but as the program I usually use is windows only... what's a good linux program to save .flv files from youtube?
<iantlopp> I'm trying to get the "Matrix runs on Windows" video, then strip the last few seconds of audio, and put that as the startup sound on my computer.
<starcraftman> iantlopp: just search for firefox addons. There are hundreds.
<MrPancake> wget
<iantlopp> starcraftman: last time I tried ( a while back, admitedly) most failed horridly with youtube... Orbit came through with style, so I got that and stuck with it... perhaps things have improved, though./
<Izinucs> iantlopp: there's a youtube save tool for Firefox as a plugin I think
<Anastasius> DownloadHelper
<Anastasius> https://addons.mozilla.org/en-US/firefox/addon/3006/
 * DarkwingDuck snickers
<Chesamo> Yaaaaay, they left
<Chesamo> You know how I deal with trolls on my server?
<starcraftman> iantlopp: https://addons.mozilla.org/en-US/firefox/addon/3006/ < works for me.
<ZachK_> Chesamo: how
<DarkwingDuck> hack the IP? Chesamo?
<Chesamo> ./kick (K-lined) usually tricks them into thinking they're K-lined
<ZachK_> what is K-lined?
<iantlopp> thanks much starcraftman
<Chesamo> K-lining is a full-server ban
<ZachK_> ah...
<ZachK_> i see
<Chesamo> "Kill line"
<ZachK_> gotcha
<ZachK_> Chesamo: what is your server?
<Chesamo> The URL?
<iantlopp> seen some classic ones on ba.... err.. a foul-mouthed website that logs irc chats :-p
<ZachK_> Chesamo: well a channel i mean
<Chesamo> It's not on FreeNode
<ZachK_> Chesamo: ok...what network then?
<ZachK_> Chesamo: just curious
<Chesamo> heh. irc.sublevel21.com:6667/#SubLevel21
<iantlopp> starcraftman - worked a treat :)
<Anastasius> You're welcome.
<starcraftman> iantlopp: your welcome, have fun with sound.
<iantlopp> avidemux should work just fine for separating the sound and video, and, as always, audacity is great for audio editing :)
<iantlopp> grr.. need to stop messing with synaptic
<ZachK_> oy
<newubuntu> Downloaded Ubuntu 10.04 LTS twice and burned both CDROM and DVD images.  It starts to load then get error Installation Failed, The installer encountered an unrecoverable error.  A desktop session will now be run so that you may investigate the problem or try installing again.  When the desktop session runs, it asks for a username and password.  I restarted and tried Try Ubuntu without installing, install Ubuntu etc...
<Chesamo> newubuntu: Did you check the disc?
<newubuntu> mmm..you mean the checksum?  no i didn't.  I figured burning it two different ways and also downloading twice wouldn't give me a corrupt file
<newubuntu> I googled and found others get this error in the past.  Is it because I am using an old Sempron chip PC?
<Chesamo> newubuntu: I meant doing the "Check disc for defects" on the CD's boot screen
<newubuntu> yes i did.  there were none.  it was good
<Chesamo> newubuntu: are you on the Sempron 64, or the older x86 Sempron?
<newubuntu> x86 sempron
<Chesamo> newubuntu: Troubleshooting this kind of thing isn't my forte, try hanging out and waiting until someone more experienced than I am swings by
<newubuntu>  should I repost the question? how does that work?
<Chesamo> newubuntu: Try the forums, actually. http://ubuntuforums.org/
<newubuntu> thank
<Chesamo> newubuntu: No problem. Reposting the question in here wouldn't hurt either, just not too too often.
<newubuntu> thanks
<iantlopp> hmm... according to its website, Media Info is supposed to be available for ubuntu, but I can't find it in aptitude...
<iantlopp> ahh, nevermind... if I add a repository to my list, it can be removed, right?
<starcraftman> iantlopp: hi
<starcraftman> iantlopp: yes, you can remove respoistories from the sources list later.
<starcraftman> It's recommended you keep them for updates though and reinstallation.
<iantlopp> no, I just added a repository for a PPA, and it's all "do at your own risk" yada yada...
<iantlopp> I just want to get mediainfo on this system...
<iantlopp> it's a great app I use all the time in Windows, and was hoping to use it in ubuntu as well, and as there IS an ubuntu release... was trying to use aptitude to install it, but now I can't seem to find it :(
<starcraftman> iantlopp: ah alright. Hmmm, can I see intallation instructions.
<iantlopp> https://launchpad.net/~shiki/+archive/mediainfo is linked to off of mediainfo.sourceforge.net for users of newer versions of ubuntu than the "official" releases
<starcraftman> iantlopp: on lucid right?
<iantlopp> yeah
<iantlopp> I did the whole add-apt-repository line, but aptitude doesn't find it
<starcraftman> iantlopp: first you added deb http://ppa.launchpad.net/shiki/mediainfo/ubuntu lucid main to the sources file ya?
<Francis1> hello
<starcraftman> iantlopp: then import key with > sudo apt-key adv --keyserver keyserver.ubuntu.com --recv-keys F9D8BC54
<iantlopp> no... I just did sudo add-apt-repository ppa:shiki/mediainfo
<Francis1> can someone please help me how to enable my java
<starcraftman> iantlopp: ah, then did you do sudo apt-get update ?
<starcraftman> Francis1: hi there
<Francis1> starcraftman: hello sir
<iantlopp> nope...
<iantlopp> guess I need to.
<starcraftman> iantlopp: have to refresh package list after every change to sources.
<starcraftman> The golden rule.
<iantlopp> AHHH!!!
<iantlopp> okay :)
<Francis1> can some1 please help me :p
<iantlopp> Francis1: it is possible, ask the question!
<starcraftman> Francis1: sure, so a clean install and want java right?
<Francis1> i just did xd
<iantlopp> oh, heh... didn't see, sorry
<Francis1> hmm ok so i was playing this game earlier
<Francis1> but when i upgraded my system to 10.04 Lst?
<Francis1> i forgot
<Francis1> anyways, then i tried to open the game and it says i have to install Java
<starcraftman> Francis1: can you open a terminal please? applications > accessories > terminal and type in:
<iantlopp> starcraftman: these little details... one day I'll know them! heh
<starcraftman> sudo apt-get install ubuntu-restricted-extras
<Francis1> ok hold on :D
<starcraftman> Francis1: then type your password, ^ That command installs all extra packages including java plugin.
<Francis1> it says unable to lock
<Francis1> waaa
<Francis1> : Unable to lock the administration directory (/var/lib/dpkg/), is another process using it?
<starcraftman> Francis1: hmmm, do you have any other software installation services open? Like ubuntu software centre? Or synaptic?
<iantlopp> starcraftman: okay, it installed media info, but no shortcut shows up under Applications... (wow I feel like such  windows user). as I don't know where they're installed to on the computer, I wouldn't know how to make a shortcut for it.
<Francis1> no clue like srsly lol
<Francis1> i just use this pc to play games >.<
<starcraftman> iantlopp: check applications menu.
<iantlopp> doesn't show up under applications
<starcraftman> iantlopp: none of the subfolders?
<iantlopp> oh wait... one moment.
<starcraftman> Francis1: hmmmm
<iantlopp> no...
<Francis1> XD
<Francis1> hold on mate
<starcraftman> Francis1: k, can you open up System > Administration > System Monitor and look for names like "Synaptic" or "software centre" or "update manager" any of these could be using your package management back end.
<Francis1> ok
<iantlopp> I was checking under System-Administration Main Menu to see if it was there, and just not ticked, but it's not even there :(
<starcraftman> That prevents you from installing other stuff. If so, preferable to wait until they stop updating.
<starcraftman> iantlopp: it is gui program?
<iantlopp> one assumes so... it is in Windows.
<starcraftman> iantlopp: try on a terminal just doing the name of the package.
<iantlopp> heh... it's in terminal
<Francis1> starcraftman: sypnatic package manager?
<iantlopp> ahh, there we go... hence my problem :) heh.
<starcraftman> Francis1: aye, close that if it's open but not doing anything.
<iantlopp> considering the program, wouldn't mind a gui front end, but it's certainly not needed.
<starcraftman> Then try the command again.
<Francis1> starcraftman: Im still upgrading mate
<Francis1> almost done
<Francis1> like 3-5 mins
<starcraftman> Francis1: ohhhhhhhhhhhhhh
<starcraftman> Francis1: well ya didn't say so, I thought ya was finished upgrading. Then just reboot after and install extras.
<starcraftman> Gotta say these minor details, don't kill the upgrade.
<Francis1> ok I'll bug you again if it don't work ;)
<Francis1> ok :D
<Francis1> almost done Xd
<iantlopp> yay! got the audio out... but it's .aac
<iantlopp> hehe
<Francis1> are u having problems w/ audio as well ian?
<iantlopp> I'll figure this out, I know it.
<iantlopp> oh no no...
<Francis1> oh ok
<iantlopp> trying to rip apart an .flv file for the audio...
<Francis1> ok :D
<Francis1> hold on
<iantlopp> the audio kept messing up, no matter what file type I tried to turn it into,
<iantlopp> however, I did mediainfo on it, found out it was .aac
<iantlopp> and while my media player plays it, audacity doesn't support it at all.
<iantlopp> at least, not with my current setup.
<starcraftman> iantlopp: really? You sure?
<iantlopp> one moment... I'll give you the error message
<starcraftman> iantlopp: you got all extra codecs installed from restricted?
<iantlopp> should have them, I did the ubuntu-restricted-extras install
<Francis1> this is what i hate
<iantlopp> whuzzat?
<iantlopp> starcraftman,
<starcraftman> iantlopp: yes?
<iantlopp> "Audacity recognized the type of the file '/home.......'. Importers supposedly supporting such files are: FFmpeg-comatible files, but none of them understood this file format."
<starcraftman> iantlopp: problem appears to be ffmpeg is lacking support for aac interpreting, ffmpeg I guess used for back end of audacity.
<starcraftman> I think there used to be a ffmpeg version with aac but it's patent encumbered and not official.
<iantlopp> possibly... I did an ffmpeg install, in fact that's what I used to demux the .flv file to create the .aac file
<iantlopp> methinks his update finished
<starcraftman> iantlopp: guess so, and I don't know how to fix ffmpeg support. Maybe convert the aac to something else first to edit?
<iantlopp> was going to use audacity to convert... heh
<starcraftman> iantlopp: hehehe
<iantlopp> round and round the mulberry bush!
<iantlopp> what would you recommend as the best media player for ubuntu?
<starcraftman> iantlopp: soundkonverter is a good sound converter, think it works for aac too.
<starcraftman> vlc is a good player.
 * iantlopp shudders a little
<starcraftman> iantlopp: no like vlc?
<iantlopp> vlc has been hating me in Windows of late... switched to KMPlayer
<iantlopp> it hates HD
<iantlopp> while KMPlayer works wonders... but no linux version
<starcraftman> iantlopp: i dunno, works fine for me. Make sure you have graphics driver installed?
<starcraftman> mplayer is available on linux.
<iantlopp> I've installed mplayer...
<starcraftman> kmplayer is a package.
<iantlopp> any good gui front ends?
<iantlopp> ahh.. yes... that
<iantlopp> it's not really...
<iantlopp> it's a same name gui front end for mplayer, now that I think about it...
<iantlopp> might be worth checking out.
<Francis1> starcraftman: sory about that
<starcraftman> iantlopp: it is kde, if you want gnome use gnome-mplayer
<Francis1> ok I downloaded this iced software>?
<starcraftman> or smplayer
<iantlopp> well compiz
<Francis1> ok how toinstall java now :s
<Francis1> to install*
<starcraftman> Francis1: try terminal command?
<iantlopp> sudo apt-get install ubuntu-restricted-extras
<Francis1> what do I put sir
<iantlopp> then type your password :)
<Francis1> ty
<starcraftman> Francis1: applications > Accessories > Terminal, paste command in there.
<Francis1> it's reading now
<Francis1> :P
<iantlopp> can mplayer be used to convert audio?
<starcraftman> iantlopp: I think so, I'm not a huge converter.
<Francis1> wow i keep on disconnecting
<Francis1> since i upgraded :o
<starcraftman> iantlopp: doesn't handbrake now do universal conversion?
<Francis1> like i'd lost my connection but other pc's connection are fine
<iantlopp> handbrake? never heard of itl.
<starcraftman> Francis1: interesting, I dunno why. Wireless?
<iantlopp> of it, rather.
<Francis1> ya
<duanedesign> Sound Converter
<duanedesign> is a good, well sound converter :P
<Francis2> wow i got disconnected again lol
<iantlopp> just need it for one file for the moment... was hoping not to have to install any more software for this.. heh.
<starcraftman> hmmm, I'm gonna have to go, later guys. Take care.
<Francis2> when i disconnect, I suspend and turn on and internet is back
<iantlopp> already installed ffmpeg, mplayer, mediainfo, audacity
<Francis2> wth
<iantlopp> and a youtube downloader
<Francis2> starcraftman: bye mate
<iantlopp> thanks much for your help starcraftman
<Francis2> wth is up w/ my internet XD
<Francis2> 4th time it disconnects me lol
<Francis1> damn wth is happening >.<
<Francis1> 5th time i got disconnected since i upgraded
<Francis1> great
<duanedesign> iantlopp: http://www.hiteshagrawal.com/ffmpeg/converting-audiovideos-using-ffmpeg
<iantlopp> http://en.linuxreviews.org/HOWTO_Convert_audio_files heh... I just found a way to do it using mplayer
<iantlopp> though I don't understand the syntax in mine
<duanedesign> iantlopp: ahh, cool
<Francis1> 6th time i got disconnected...
<Francis1> duanedesign: do you remember me :D
<iantlopp> duanedesign: thanks for the link, I used yours and it worked great :)
<iantlopp> now for audacity
<duanedesign> iantlopp: great. Ill add that to my bookmarks. Im sure Ill need to do that sometime
<duanedesign> Francis1: hmmmm, My memory is not something i would consider my strength
<Francis1> aw ok :P
<Francis1> can some1 please help me
<duanedesign> :)
<Francis1> I instaled this Icedtea web browser plugin already
<Francis1> but my java isn't working still
<duanedesign> Francis1: using Lucid?
<Francis1> darn this is frustrating :s
<Francis1> no clue
<Francis1> I just upgraded my software a couple of mins. ago
<duanedesign> sure.
<Francis1> then java became uninstalled
<duanedesign> uname -a
<Francis1> is that for me?
<Francis1> ;[
<duanedesign> Francis1: sorry. this command will tell me what version you have.   uname -a
<Francis1> ok hold on
<Francis1> that in terminal too?
<Francis1> Linux acerlaptop 2.6.32-22-generic #33-Ubuntu SMP Wed Apr 28 13:27:30 UTC 2010 i686 GNU/Linux
<Francis1> there XD
<duanedesign> Francis1: ok. Open System > Administration > Synaptic Package Manager
<Francis1> duanedesign: so what do I do :P
<Francis1> done
<Francis1> duanedesign: then? :P
<duanedesign> in 'Quick Search' type: sun-java6
<Francis1> ok done
<duanedesign> sun-java6-bin, sun-java6-jre, sun-java6-plugin
<Francis1> there's sun java-bin/jre/plugin
<Francis1> yes
<Francis1> then what to do lol
<duanedesign> r-click select for installation
<duanedesign> those three
<duanedesign> click apply
<Francis1> ok so i'll shift and lick three of them
<Francis1> options are"removal and completely removal" lol
<duanedesign> Francis1: then they are already installed
<duanedesign> Francis1: if they have a greenbox
<Francis1> how come that my java isn't working then :s
<Francis1> this totally sucks ;[
<Francis1> I'm only using this software to play games but not i can't play on it anymore
<Francis1> what do I do now ;[
<Francis1> maybe you can help me to run this Icedtea web browser plugin that I installed?
<Francis1> coz this is a missing plugin...
<Francis1> duanedesign: XD
<duanedesign> Francis1: are you using Firefox?
<Francis1> yes sire
<Francis1> sir*
<duanedesign> do you see the icedtea plugin when you put in the address bar of the browser: about:plugins
<Francis1> wow this is really messed up.. 7th time i got disconnected since I upgraded...
<Francis1> duanedesign: u still there/
<duanedesign> yep
<Francis1> im always geting disconnected and i dont know hy
<Francis1> damn
<Francis1> duanedesign: ok so nxt step pls
<duanedesign> is their a site inparticular that you are trying to get to work?
<Francis1> www.runescape.com
<Francis1> lol
<duanedesign> ok
<duanedesign> seems to work here.
<Francis1> it was working to me also
<duanedesign> how did you install the icedtea plugin
<Francis1> hmm
<Francis1> from java Xd
<duanedesign> ok
<duanedesign> Francis1: open the Synaptic Package Manager again
<Francis1> ok hold on
<Francis1> done
<duanedesign> icedtea6  <- quick search
<duanedesign> see if it has a greenbox
<Francis1> it has
<Francis1> duanedesign: it has a greenbox
<duanedesign> Francis1: hmm. ok
<duanedesign> search for:  openjdk-6-jre
<duanedesign> is that installedA?
<Francis1> ther's this application "openjdk-6-jre-lib
<Francis1> and the color of box is white
<Francis1> i mean Headless.. wasn't lib
<duanedesign> mark it for installation.
<duanedesign> should pull in the others
<Francis1> there are like 3 more white boxes here
<Francis1> and done for marking
<duanedesign> openjdk -6-jre-headless will install a few other packages with it
<Francis1> how tho lol
<duanedesign> like openjdk-6-jre, openjdk-6-jre-lib
<Francis1> how to do that
<Francis1> sorry i dont know
<duanedesign> Francis1: r-click. Select for installation
<duanedesign> it will ask to make additional changes.
<duanedesign> click 'Mark'
<duanedesign> then 'Apply'
<iantlopp> hmm... can't copy a file to /usr/share/sounds/ubuntu/stereo
<Francis1> ok i marked for reinstallation
<Francis1> then?
<duanedesign> if its reinstallation its already installed
<Francis1> i told you it was :P
<duanedesign> ok
<Francis1> nxt step pls
<Francis1> i gotta go in 15 mins :[
<Francis1> ok i applied
<duanedesign> what do you get from    sudo update-java-alternatives -l
<duanedesign> in the Terminal
<pablo_22> quit
<duanedesign> :)
<Francis1> duanedesign: what do i do now xd
<iantlopp> brb, testing something
<duanedesign> Francis1: open firefox
<Francis1> i did
<duanedesign> Francis1: go to : about:plugins
<duanedesign> about:plugins
<Francis1> how lol
<duanedesign> put it in your address bar
<duanedesign> where the web adress goes. Instead of www. google.com. Put about:plugins
<Francis1> how to do that XD
<Francis1> can u please tell me step by step
<Francis1> im real cunfuse im sorry
<duanedesign> ok
<duanedesign> in firefox at the top of the brwser there is a web address
<duanedesign> http://.....
<Francis1> yes
<Francis1> and then
<duanedesign> ok put your cursor in that window
<duanedesign> by clicking on it
<Francis1> ya done
<Francis1> then lol
<duanedesign> delete what is there
<Francis1> then what do I type
<duanedesign> about:plugind=s
<duanedesign> oops
<duanedesign> about:plugins
<duanedesign>  a page should come up showing your plugins
<Francis1> type "about plugins"?
<duanedesign> with:
<duanedesign> about:plugins
<Francis1> darn it
<Francis1> can we pls continue 2morrow
<duanedesign> sure ill be here
<duanedesign> just ping me
<Francis1> I really have to go and i really appreciate your help
<Francis1> thanks a lot for your time
<duanedesign> no problemo
<Francis1> have a wonderful day, goodbye
<Francis1> gracias
<duanedesign> cya
<duanedesign> o/
<iantlopp> okay... here's a strange one... how do you change the startup sound?
<iantlopp> those goofy drums are driving me batty
<iantlopp> I manage to get it to play my sound file AFTER I login, but I want the sound file to play before, to replace the goofy drums at the beginning.
<ddecator> iantlopp: System > Administration > Login Screen. there is an option to disable the login sound
<iantlopp> that's not the sound I'm trying to get rid of...
<iantlopp> or change...
<iantlopp> that sound ONLY plays AFTER typing in your password.
<iantlopp> before doing so, when the system first boots to the login screen, there is a short clip of some drums... THAT sound must go.
<ddecator> oh yah, forgot about that sound
<ddecator> how did i disable that...
<iantlopp> the sound is /usr/share/sounds/ubuntu/stereo/system-ready.ogg
<iantlopp> I could always delete that.
<ddecator> i think that's what i did, haha, let me check
<iantlopp> or gconftool-2 to stop it.
<iantlopp> but I wish there was a proper way to change it, rather than to delete that file and rename another file to system-ready.ogg
<ddecator> yah i don't have that sound file
<ddecator> i know they're going to work on the sounds for marverick (at least update them, not sure if they'll make them easier to disable)
<ddecator> they kinda forgot about them for lucid :p
<iantlopp> they went from Karmic (loads of sounds that can be easily changed) to lucid, 5 total sound options, very difficult to change...
<iantlopp> it's... rather stupid.
<iantlopp> http://www.zolved.com/synapse/view_content/28407/How_to_change_the_startup_music_in_Ubuntu that's the menu in Karmic...
<iantlopp> what happened to it in Lucid?
<iantlopp> I only get the option to change the alert sound
<paultag> drubin, poke
<paultag> dragondon, I need ya
<paultag> erm not you dragondon, I'm sure you are cool
<paultag> but I need drubin
<kos_> just got ubuntu up and running on this system, every now and then, I'll get a sound clip playing, but It usually only plays part of the sound.
<kos_> videos, regardless of player, always play at about double speed.
<kos_> any clues as to why?
<kos_> okay, nevermind... changing audio from digital audio out via HDMI to analog audio out seems to have fixed both audio and video problems, though I'm nonplussed as to why
<ddecator> hard to say, sound-related issues tend to be tricky
<ddecator> and he got off a while ago didn't he...
 * ddecator needs to check that before replying
<aluex> need help.
<aluex> when i start up,lots of tasks "Starting up file manager" start.
<mohi1> wb hobgoblin
<hobgoblin> hi there mohi1
<mohi1> how are ya hobgoblin!
<hobgoblin> pretty good thanks - you?
<mohi1> doing fine hobgoblin =]
<hobgoblin> :)
<hobgoblin> you not joined BT yet?
<mohi1> i think i sent a request to add me i think
<paultag> heyy hobgoblin
<hobgoblin> hi paultag
<paultag> hobgoblin, how goes?
<mohi1> but i think i ll be active w/o being voiced :)
<hobgoblin> paultag: where you been lately ? do we smell or something :)
<hobgoblin> mohi1: well yes - plenty of that in here :)
<mohi1> :)
<paultag> hobgoblin, yeah, I'm drunk as hell
<paultag> but not that drunk
<hobgoblin> ha ha ha
<paultag> just kinda
<hobgoblin> I find pleasantly uninhibited to be the best point to be at :)
<Lilsavalex> Everytime i try and mount my other hardrive. This appears "Error mounting: mount exited with exit code 13: ntfs_mst_post_read_fixup: magic: 0x6e696268  size: 4096  usa_ofs: 8192  usa_count: 240: Invalid argument Actual VCN (0x0) of index buffer is different from expected VCN (0x5). Failed to mount '/dev/sda1': Input/output error NTFS is either inconsistent, or there is a hardware fault, or it's a SoftRAID/FakeRAID har
<Lilsavalex> sage of the /f parameter is very important! If the device is a SoftRAID/FakeRAID then first activate it and mount a different device under the /dev/mapper/ directory, (e.g.
<Lilsavalex> hello?
<mohi1> Lilsavalex, so the second hard drive is not booting up. and whats the name you gace for it?
<mohi1> gave*
<Lilsavalex> Sba isnt booting up
<Lilsavalex> I put a thread on ubuntu forums, if you want to take a full look at my issue
<aluex> help,when i start up,lots of tasks "Starting up file manager" start.
<mohi1> waiting for it =]
<Lilsavalex> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1489997
<Lilsavalex> Read the whole thread =]
<Lilsavalex> Thanks for the help, i appreciate it <3
<mohi1> aluex, looked at system-> Administration-> startup manager??
<aluex> mohi1, actually ,my system menu is empty now..
<aluex> :(
<mohi1> brb. relatives in home
<aluex> Yes?
<mohi1> aluex, you are using fluxbox?
<aluex> no.but what is that?
<aluex> I m using gnome
<mohi1> Lilsavalex, you tried the comment of using Live CD in #9
<mohi1> aluex, well you have no panels?
<Lilsavalex> im using the live cd now
<aluex> I have one on the top
<Lilsavalex> Did you go to my thread and look through all of it?
<mohi1> Lilsavalex, yeah and so only i am asking ya. you followed the steps in #9?
<mohi1> ok you have the system menu or lost it??
<mohi1> aluex, ^^
<Lilsavalex> Which one is "step" 9
<Lilsavalex> nvm
<Lilsavalex> Yupp
<mohi1> Lilsavalex, http://ubuntuforums.org/showpost.php?p=9340717&postcount=9
<Lilsavalex> i tried step nine
<Lilsavalex> theres a second page
<Lilsavalex> not sure if you didnt see it
<mohi1> Lilsavalex, try sudo grub-install --root-directory=/mnt /dev/sdb1 I added "1" after sdb
<mohi1> aluex, there??
<Lilsavalex> ill try
<mohi1> ok =]
<aluex> ?
<mohi1> aluex, you dont have system menu there??
<mohi1> on your top panel?
<aluex> i have system menu,but it is empty
<aluex> almost empty
<aluex> and i cannot run ala carte
<Lilsavalex> it doesnt work
<Lilsavalex> i get an error
<mohi1> eh. talsemgeest got in at right time. help needed  http://ubuntuforums.org/showpost.php?p=9340717
<talsemgeest> Lilsavalex: All I can suggest is that you go through the instructions for the ubuntu bootloader on this page: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1014708
<mohi1> Lilsavalex, your machine just goes up with win rather running grub right?
<ddecator> aluex: what is missing from you System menu?
<ddecator> your*
<Lilsavalex> It goes up with windows, but somehow when i did testdisk or w/e that guy on my thread told me to do
<Lilsavalex> My windows got fucked up
<hobgoblin> Lilsavalex: language please
<Lilsavalex> sorry
<Lilsavalex> didnt really know we couldnt cuss
<Lilsavalex> My windows got messed* up
<mohi1> hobgoblin, ty. i was supposed to say and please make yor presence =]
<Lilsavalex> And everytime i try and boot into the linux hardrive, it tells me to click alt-crtl-delete to restart
<hobgoblin> aluex: also can you open a terminal from the apps > accessories - run this command    df -h   then paste the output to paste.ubuntu.com put a name in the name box - hit paste and give us the url
<Lilsavalex> and when i restart.. it just asks me the same thing over and over again
<aluex> some setting menus
<hobgoblin> Lilsavalex: that's cool - we just like the channel to be family friendly
<aluex> remaining are only "Help" "about Gnome".etc
<wooboy77> hi guys maybe you can help me!
<hobgoblin> we can try
<mohi1> hobgoblin, missed terminal there =]
<ddecator> hobgoblin: was your comment about df -h supposed to be for Lilsavalex?
<wooboy77> i'd like to connect a second pc on a modem connection how do i do it???
<hobgoblin> mohi1: no I didn't
<hobgoblin> ddecator: no it was for aluex
<mohi1> hobgoblin, apps->accessories-> terminal????
 * ddecator is confused where this is going, but ok
<hobgoblin> ddecator: often things go missing when / is full
<aluex> oh
<ddecator> hobgoblin: ah! that makes sense
<Lilsavalex> Mohil, i updated some information at my thread. http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=9341091#post9341091 I used the boot info script and uploaded the results
<hobgoblin> mohi1: also can you open a terminal from the apps > accessories  - see - /me missed it not :)
<aluex> ddecator, some setting menus are missing
<mohi1> ah
<mohi1> hobgoblin, well i didn't read it full :(
<ddecator> aluex: so you don't see Preferences or Administration?
<aluex> And still,everytime i log in,lots of file-managers start
<mohi1> talsemgeest, http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=9341091#post9341091
<mohi1> and Lilsavalex this was the same post as in #8
<mohi1> Lilsavalex, you saw http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1014708?
<Lilsavalex> its not the same
<Lilsavalex> Go to the second page of my thread and look at the new updated one
<aluex> ddecator, yes
<Lilsavalex> Yah i saw that
<wooboy77> 'd like to connect a second pc on a modem connection how do i do it???
<ddecator> aluex: the file-managers issue is most likely nautilus related. can you pastebin (paste.ubuntu.com) the output of 'df -h' like hobgoblin asked?
<ddecator> wooboy77: wireless or connected?
<ddecator> wooboy77: oh, do you mean share the internet on your ubuntu system with another comp?
<aluex> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/437713/
<aluex> ddecator, http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/437713/
<hobgoblin> aluex: also if you can get the system stable after the file manager thing has stopped you can try Alt+F2 run gnome-session-properties go to the options tab and remember current apps
<hobgoblin> aluex: well the drive not full :)
<ddecator> aluex: and in regards to your system menu, what happens when you run 'alacarte' in a terminal?
<mohi1> hobgoblin, PM
<Lilsavalex> Well, im off for the night. If you have any tips about my thread post on it or just email me lilsavalex_@Hotmail.com Thanks for all your help guys =]
<ddecator> no problem Lilsavalex :)
<aluex> ddecator, here is output:http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/437716/
<mohi1> Lilsavalex, look at http://sourceforge.net/apps/mediawiki/bootinfoscript/index.php?title=Boot_Problems:Boot_Sector
<mohi1> i saw the same boot sector info on yours Lilsavalex
<aluex> hobgoblin, Alt+F2 here appears a window titled "Run application"
<Lilsavalex> Thats test disk thing is what messed me up in the first place aha
<hobgoblin> aluex: gnome-session-properties is the command to run
<hobgoblin> then options - remember current apps running
<ddecator> hobgoblin: any ideas on what would cause that output?
<SomeDude> hello, im a ubuntu newbie. Is there a way to install ubuntu from a CD with Windows Command Prompt Safe Mode?
<hobgoblin> ddecator: 2 secs
<hobgoblin> SomeDude: do you meant install wubi?
<SomeDude> i believe so
<SomeDude> i cant get the the install to occur on the system boot
<mohi1> Lilsavalex, so what your boot screen shows up?
<aluex> hobgoblin, oh,i see
<mohi1> Lilsavalex, it shows ubuntu partition and it tells you to restart. right?
<ddecator> SomeDude: so you had wubi install ubuntu on your system then?
<hobgoblin> ddecator: nope - I would try to reinstall it though
<SomeDude> i created the ubuntuo ISO on a CD
<hobgoblin> SomeDude: not sure tbh - only did wubi once
<SomeDude> when i boot the computer nothing happens
<aluex> hobgoblin, i m under UNR,and it works well
<aluex> but when i choose session: ubuntu 10.04
<Lilsavalex> That only happens when i go to the windows boot menu pressing the esc key and selecting the hardrive with linux on it
<aluex> the problem appears
<ddecator> SomeDude: ah, so you're trying to boot into a live session using the CD?
<SomeDude> im trying to install manually from command prompt
<Lilsavalex> Then the ubuntu thing about alt-ctr-delete comes
<hobgoblin> aluex: ok - so in 10.04 you have file manager try and start numerous times - but not in UNR ?
<SomeDude> possibly, what a live session?
<ddecator> SomeDude: the best options are to install wubi so you don't have to partition your harddrive, or boot into the live CD and install ubuntu on a partition you've freed on your harddrive
<mohi1> Lilsavalex, i think this is due to bad sectors as i pointed the line to you
<Lilsavalex> I just tried the bad sectors thing
<hobgoblin> SomeDude: I would add that it is possible you can;t install it from safe mode in win
<SomeDude> can i install wubi from the command prompt. The original windows OS is completely damaged and does allow access to normal functions
<hobgoblin> SomeDude: I would wonder about installing wubi into a fubar windows
<SomeDude> could be
<SomeDude> found the laptop on the streets
<ddecator> SomeDude: not that i know of, and if windows isn't working then wubi won't work either
<hobgoblin> what do you want to do with the damaged win? fix it or not - if you fix it then you will probably lose wubi anyway
<aluex> hobgoblin, yes.
<ddecator> SomeDude: if you don't need windows on there, you can use the CD to install ubuntu on the HDD and replace windows
<Lilsavalex> Well, Thanks for the help, and email like i said =] Thanks for your help. I appreciate it =) Im going to try and restart pc and see if its fixed.. if not. ill give up for the night and go to sleep aha
<Lilsavalex> Goodnight everyone ! <3
<hobgoblin> aluex: mmmm - ok - did you do the ALt+F2 command thing in 10.04?
<SomeDude> how would i install ubuntu on the HDD
<aluex> not yet.
<aluex> i will hava try
<hobgoblin> SomeDude: boot from the livecd - if it does not start - reboot - enter BIOS and set to boot from CD
<ddecator> aw, couldn't type fast enough...
<SomeDude> how do you enter bios exactly?
<ddecator> depends on the computer
<hobgoblin> SomeDude: depends - look on screen - could be esc del or a F combo
<ddecator> the screen that flashes for a few seconds when first booting should say what key to enter for settings
<hobgoblin> or even an option to choose what to boot from
<SomeDude> wow, thanks all
<SomeDude> i appreciate the help
<ddecator> SomeDude: no problem :)
<SomeDude> hopefully one day i'll be as knowable as you guys
<aluex> hobgoblin, i m back
<aluex> in 10.04
<aluex> still lots of "Starting up file-manager"
<ddecator> SomeDude: once you start using ubuntu, you'll start to pick up on everything
<aluex> and so many...that i cannot see their titles now
<ddecator> i feel like there is a nautilus bug for that...
<aluex> oh my goodness..
<hobgoblin> ddecator: possibly the one I had a few releases ago
<hobgoblin> ddecator: possibly a killall nautilus will help
<ddecator> hobgoblin: oh yay for regressions...i'm looking for a report atm
<ddecator> heh, that'd get it to stop at least :p
 * hobgoblin hates looking for bugs on lp 
<mohi1> bye.catch you all later =]
<hobgoblin> ddecator: and then it should restart :p
<ddecator> hopefully not, haha
<ddecator> hobgoblin: i have to use google site search for it. the lp search is terrible
<hobgoblin> well you need nautilus to start to deal with metacity and all that stuff :)
<hobgoblin> ddecator: indeed - I think the forum uses the same engine lol
<ddecator> and icons on the desktop, etc. kinda important
<ddecator> hm, no luck finding a report so far...
<aluex> http://imagebin.org/97891
<aluex> here is my snapshot
<aluex> many points on the top pannel are nautilus
<ddecator> yah, i feel like i've seen that before
<ddecator> if you click them, what gets displayed?
<aluex> nothing
<ddecator> i was hoping for an error message :\
<aluex> what is that?
<hobgoblin> a clue :)
<aluex> oh.
<aluex> what should i do then?
<hobgoblin> aluex: try this from a terminal
<hobgoblin> killall nautilus
<hobgoblin> might need sudo
<aluex> they disappeared
<hobgoblin> ok - now do the ALt+F2 gnome-session-properties thing again and logout and in again
<hobgoblin> check in the first tab that there is no nautilus
<ddecator> heh, was just going to suggest that
<hobgoblin> :)
<aluex> you mean "Start up applications preference"?
<hobgoblin> yes
<aluex> there is a "Personal file sharing" which seemed to be related to nautilus
<hobgoblin> that I think is ubuntuone - if you don't use it - turn it off
<aluex> i use it
<aluex> Then nothing related to nautilus
<hobgoblin> leave it then :) I'll just screenshot mine
<aluex> all right
<hobgoblin> http://i.imgur.com/zv2aC.png
<ddecator> hm, no reports for nautilus starting too many times, only nautilus failing to start
<hobgoblin> aluex: obviously if you use things like bluetooth leave them as they are - once you've checked that tab - go to the options one and remember current apps
<hobgoblin> ddecator: it was a while ago when I had the issue - /me forgot the details :(
<ddecator> aluex: just make sure there isn't a nautilus listing under the first tab
<aluex> There are not
<ddecator> hobgoblin: i've tried multiple different searches, and google includes invalid/fixed/etc.
<aluex> hobgoblin, things in my first tab are no more than yours
<hobgoblin> aluex: ok - once you checked the remember apps thing try again
<aluex> "Your session has been remembered"
<aluex> saved
<ddecator> hm, should probably run update-manager too just in case...
<ddecator> especially if this doesn't work
<hobgoblin> yep
<ddecator> aluex: any luck?
<aluex> lucky
<aluex> they no longer appear
<aluex> the remaining problem is my poor menu.
<ddecator> try running 'sudo apt-get reinstall alacarte'
<hobgoblin> aluex: hang on
<aluex> OK
<hobgoblin> might be worth and update and upgrade first
<ddecator> couldn't hurt
<ddecator> sudo apt-get update; sudo apt-get upgrade
<ddecator> (or dist-upgrade if you want it to potentially upgrade even more packages)
<hobgoblin> leave that one for the moment :)
<ddecator> yah, it's technically less stable to do dist-upgrade
<hobgoblin> aluex: are you following us?
<ddecator> aluex: so run 'sudo apt-get update; sudo apt-get upgrade' in a terminal :)
<aluex> oh,sorry.i was just playing pac-man on google homepage
<hobgoblin> LOL
<ddecator> haha
<ddecator> and no, that music playing is NOT a firefox bug -_-
<aluex> 0 upgraded, 0 newly installed, 0 to remove and 0 not upgraded.
<ddecator> alright, now run 'sudo apt-get reinstall alacarte'
<aluex> E: Invalid operation reinstall
<ddecator> oops
<ddecator> sudo aptitude reinstall alacarte
<ddecator> :)
<aluex> done
<aluex> output is still the same
<ddecator> when running alacarte?
<hobgoblin> sudo apt-get install --reinstall alacarte
<ddecator> ah, i knew there was a way to do it with apt-get :p
<aluex> hobgoblin, done
<aluex> output is still that same
<ddecator> i have a feeling the profile is corrupt
<aluex> I agree
<aluex> but i know nothing about that
<ddecator> now if i can remember where the profile is, haha. one sec
<wooboy77> hello again!
<wooboy77> how do I connect a second pc on a modem connection?
<ddecator> there is is
<ddecator> aluex: is it only your system menu?
<aluex> yes.
<ddecator> wooboy77: are you trying to connect another computer to your ubuntu comp and share the internet connection?
<aluex> in that only are "Help and support" "About Gnome" About ubuntu
<ddecator> aluex: you can try going to ~/.config/menus/ and delete applications.menu which (after a logout and back in) should reset the main menus
<ddecator> not sure if the logout and back in is required or not...
<aluex> there only "settings.menu"
<ddecator> there isn't an applications.menu at all? o.o
<aluex> yes.
<aluex> -rw-r--r--  1 aluex aluex    0 2010-05-09 09:56 settings.menu
<aluex> no,there isn't
<aluex> i just made a language mistake.
<aluex> : P
<ddecator> hm, ok
<ddecator> sudo apt-get install --reinstall gnome-menu2 libgnome-menu2 python-gmenu
<hobgoblin> I'm off now - good luck aluex
<aluex> E: Couldn't find package gnome-menu2
<ddecator> oops, sorry
<ddecator> sudo apt-get install --reinstall gnome-menus libgnome-menu2 python-gmenu
<aluex> ddecator, never mind. :)
<ddecator> ?
<aluex> done
<ddecator> alright, log out and log back in just in case :)
<aluex> ok
<aluex> back
<aluex> not fixed
<ddecator> hmm...and still no applications.menu in ~/.config/menus/ ?
<aluex> let me see..
<aluex> still not
<ddecator> :\
<ddecator> strange...
<aluex> ..
<aluex> how to see hidden files with ls
<ddecator> only .config is hidden. you can run 'cd .config/menus' then 'ls'
<aluex> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/437741/
<aluex> output of ls
<ddecator> somethings not right...
<aluex> :(
<aluex> settings.menu is empty
<ddecator> but you said your applications menu is normal?
<aluex> ddecator, yes, application menu is normal
<ddecator> odd...
<aluex> extraordinary,
<aluex> that's the word i just learnt today
<ddecator> ok, check to see if there are files in /etc/xdg/menus/
<ddecator> haha, yes, extraordinarily odd
<aluex> many
<ddecator> and settings.menu isn't blank?
<aluex> no,it's not empty
<ddecator> well that's good at least...
<aluex> :)
<ddecator> now the problem is, why aren't the files from that folder being merged into corresponding files in the other folder
<aluex> and there is application.men
<aluex> menu
<aluex> applications.menu
<ddecator> hm, i'm not sure what package is responsible for this, so, if you want, we can try a way around the issue
<aluex> ?
<ddecator> it's not a fix, but i can give you the text in my settings.menu in ~/.config/menus and you can place it in your empty settings.menu and save it, and that will hopefully get it working
<aluex> i agree
<ddecator> it might not work since whatever package is supposed to do that automatically isn't working properly and that may be needed for this to work, but it's worth a try if you're interested
<ddecator> aluex: ok, paste the text from http://paste.ubuntu.com/437751/ into ~/.config/menus/settings.menu (*don't* change anything in the xdg menu folder)
<ddecator> not sure if you need sudo to save the changes
<aluex> placed
<ddecator> alright, did it save?
<aluex> aha.it works
<ddecator> the system menu does?
<aluex> yes
<ddecator> good! :)
<aluex> :)
<aluex> and...how to cure my alacarte
<ddecator> not sure what caused that...but at least it's working now
<ddecator> right
<ddecator> hm...
<ddecator> still the same output if you run it from a terminal?
<aluex> ...it works
<aluex> all right now
<ddecator> alacarte does?
<ddecator> :D
<aluex> yes.
<aluex> :D
<ddecator> i have _no_ idea what caused that, but at least it's working for you now :)
<aluex> Thank you greatly
<ddecator> no problem :)
<ddecator> if you have any more issues, then just come back here and let us know
<aluex> OK,i will if i havd
<aluex> then byebye
<C-Ray> Hello
<C-Ray> Please I need help
<C-Ray> http://paste.ubuntu.com/437774/
<C-Ray> my problem is described above
<C-Ray> I don't like posting too many lines for the clarity of the IRC
<C-Ray> Thanks :)
<drubin> paultag: pong
<Thraul> how do I customise the plymouth boot screen in lucid? All the googling I have done says I can only use the themes in the ubuntu repositories....
<C-Ray> Thraul
<C-Ray> try start-up manager
<C-Ray> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/StartUpManager
<C-Ray> go here Thraul
<Thraul> i thought the startupmanager package only changed the xsplash/usplash themes (9.10 and earlier).....
<C-Ray> well, I think it will work with 10
<Thraul> plymouth replaces xsplash/usplash....????
<Thraul> ok will look
<C-Ray> I never tried it really Thraul, just guessing wisely
<C-Ray> no you can always return for the default
<C-Ray> I think it will work
<C-Ray> give it a shout
<C-Ray> I have installed virtualbox 3.2 but now how to run it?
<C-Ray> anyone here to help?
<hobgoblin> C-Ray: what's up?
<Thraul> C-Ray, you need to edit the menu to show it....right click on applications and choose Edit Menus, then select System Tools and tick (or untick and tick) Virtual Box then cick Close...should now appear in the menu
<hobgoblin> shouldn't need to do that
<C-Ray> what do you mean?
<hobgoblin> C-Ray: what is it you need help with?
<C-Ray> well after I installed virtualbox 3.2, I don't know how to run it
<C-Ray> there is no shortcut or anything
<C-Ray> am not able to find it either in the edit menus
<Thraul> Is in in Applications -- System Tools?
<C-Ray> no it is not :(
<hobgoblin> have you rebooted - it needs to start some stuff during boot
<C-Ray> no I haven't tried that
<hobgoblin> then it should be there in the menu as well
<hobgoblin> and if you intend to use usb's I hope you installed the PUEL version not the OSE one
<hobgoblin> the one from the vbox site rather than the repos one
<C-Ray> oh I downloaded the .deb pacakge
<C-Ray> from the site
<hobgoblin> k
<zeroseven0183> Hi C-Ray, I downloaded the latest Virtualbox this week
<C-Ray> it worked?
<zeroseven0183> and it was quite good
<C-Ray> that's great to hear
<hobgoblin> Thraul: did you see the ubunutgeek page fro plymouth themes?
<zeroseven0183> Actually, I was using Virtualbox for quite sometime already
<C-Ray> zerseven0183 : am did you reboot after installation?
<zeroseven0183> C-Ray: If you can't find Virtualbox in the Applications, see if it's not yet activated in the Main Menu
<zeroseven0183> No need to reboot
<hobgoblin> zeroseven0183: erverytime I have installed and tried to run from CLI it fails until it has set up some kernel stuff during boot ( at least I am sure that is what it does )
<zeroseven0183> But it should be in the list as soon as you finish installing it
<zeroseven0183> ... _list_, as in the Applications menu
<C-Ray> I fixed it :)
<C-Ray> I don't know how
<C-Ray> no there is a shortcut
<C-Ray> but I did nothing
<C-Ray> I was trying for days
<zeroseven0183> Sometimes, it just appears after quite a few moments
<C-Ray> well it is from yesterday actaully
<C-Ray> strange
<C-Ray> anyway
<zeroseven0183> So good for you now
<C-Ray> yeah
<zeroseven0183> What do you plan to virtualize?
<C-Ray> thanks zeroseven0183
<C-Ray> windows xp and fedora 12
<Thraul> yeah i did hobgoblin  but from what i read that just sets a steady image? it wont have a progress bar as such to show booting process???
<C-Ray> though fedora is not needed for the moment
<zeroseven0183> C-Ray: Sure. I also have Windows XP for my "refresher" course
<zeroseven0183> I'm waiting for Goddard to be released then try it on VBox too
<C-Ray> what to do
<C-Ray> I am taking assembly
<C-Ray> and I have no choice
<C-Ray> masm
<C-Ray> 32bit
<hobgoblin> Thraul: yea :( I know - that said I rarely notice the progress as I am usually waiting for the kettle to boil
<Thraul> i'll try it and see what happens i just don't like the default lucid boot screen and want to change it to something a little nicer....lol
<Thraul> if i change it using the instructions on the ubuntugeek page and it does not work or something goes wrong can i trash it and restore it easily to default settings?
<hobgoblin> Thraul: I have played with some of the other ones in the repo - a little better than the default
<hobgoblin> yea I have used the update-alternatives a couple of times - once from the recovery menu
<hobgoblin> hi man0riaX
<man0riaX> Heya
<th5th> afternoon all
<ikt> heya
<dragondon> @paultag LOL, s'okay, wasn't around any ways :)
<DarkwingDuck> anyone seen mohi1?
<leoquant> DarkwingDuck, no
<DarkwingDuck> kk
 * DarkwingDuck send another memoserv
<lukjad86> DarkwingDuck he hangs out on ##5709
<DarkwingDuck> thanks lukjad86
<hobgoblin> DarkwingDuck: a few hours ago he was here
<kermiac> anyone know how to make sense of this: On Dbus if you call "GetApplications" on org.ayatana.indicator.application it will dump them all
<kermiac> or know how to get a list of all the indicators in lucid? (e.g. indicator-sound, indicator-me, etc, etc)
<Francis1> duanedesign: good morning! :)
<Francis1> u there? :)
<Francis1> hello can someone please help me
<Angus> does anyone have time to answer a strange question about ports and browsers
<Angus> ?
<phillw> Angus: I can try
<Angus> thanks
<phillw> ask away :-)
<Angus> when i scan my computer or try to telnet it (or some other similar program) it won't connect
<Angus> because it's behind a router
<Angus> so how come i can do things like browse the internet
<Angus> where servers are sending me information?
<Francis1> guys, is it possible to get rid of the upgraded system and go back to my old one
<phillw> Angus: overly simplified, but you can think of it as when you browse, you are making 'outbound' connections, the firewall on your router will allow this activity, however when you try to make an 'inbound' connection the router will block it. Also your computer is set to block 'inbound' connections
<phillw> Francis1: is your /home on a seperate partition?
<Francis1> what do you mean
<robocop> lol
<Francis1> sorry im not good at linux lol
<Angus> then how does the router know the info coming from the server was asked for by an out bound connection
<robocop> ok obviously it isnt
<robocop> or you would of known
<Francis1> I only use this to play games, but now that java isn't working even if it's isntalled, i couldn't play games no more
<hobgoblin> Francis1: there are not stupid questionss just stupid answers and attitudes
<robocop> Francis1, what's wrong with java?
<robocop> i mean
<robocop> with your java install
<Francis1> robocop: hmm it's not working
<robocop> Francis1, what do you mean?
<robocop> what are you trying to do
<Francis1> ok so uhm this is what's happening
<phillw> Francis1: let's try a different method, what is wrong with your current installation that makes you want to go back to an older one?
<Francis1> yesterday? I upgraded the new version of ubuntu (ubuntu 10.04 LST) i think?
<robocop> mhm..
<robocop> did you enable the canonical archive?
<Francis1> and then when i tried to play the game that im playing, it says that my jave is not installed and all that crap
<phillw> Francis1: and what is the problem with it?
<robocop> okay
<robocop> stfu phillw
<robocop> Francis1,
<phillw> Francis1: you just need to put on java
<robocop> in 10.04 ubuntu removed sun-java6*
<Francis1> Im confused? idk who do i answer
<robocop> Francis1, go to system>>administration>>software sources
<Francis1> ok so who do i listen to >.<
<robocop> Francis1, go to system>>administration>>software sources
<robocop> Francis1, go to system>>administration>>software sources
<Francis1> ok hold on
<robocop> okay then click on the "other software" tab
<Francis1> done
<robocop> okay the click the two check boxes next to http://archive.canonical.com/ubuntu lucid partner
<robocop> see it?
<robocop> check them
<Francis1> there are 2 boxes
<Francis1> that has "http"
<robocop> right,
<robocop> check them
<Francis1> ok hold on
<robocop> (:
<Francis1> ok done
<robocop> press close, and then reload when it prompts you
<Francis1> ok hold on
<Francis1> i hope that this will work
<Francis1> damn
<robocop> just stfu and do it.
<Francis1> i did lol
<robocop> okay, did it finish reloading?
<Francis1> yes
<robocop> k, now open up synaptic package manager
<Francis1> done
<robocop> then search "sun-java6-plugin"
<Francis1> the color of the box is green
<robocop> install that. it will include the JRE too with the Mozilla plugin. (browser java applets etc)
<Angus> phillw: thanks but how does the router know the the connection from the server was started by me as an outgoing connection
<Francis1> robocop: the color of the box is green
<Francis1> can't install it... as i've told you, java is installed already but not working
<robocop> <Francis1> and then when i tried to play the game that im playing, it says that my jave is not installed and all that crap
<Francis1> ^
<robocop> oh. try running 'java --version'
<robocop> i'm sure you know how to open a terminal, right?
<Francis1> ya so open that on terminal?
<robocop> lol no hold up
<Francis1> ok
<robocop> oh it's 'java -version'
<phillw> Angus: the system keeps track of packets by their address information. http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/security#firewall  has a little on firewalls, if you'd like some more information on Firewalls head over to http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=510812
<Francis1> ok hold on
<robocop> Angus, what are you trying to do?
<Francis1> robocop: this message popped out = java version "1.6.0_20"
<Francis1> Java(TM) SE Runtime Environment (build 1.6.0_20-b02)
<Francis1> Java HotSpot(TM) Client VM (build 16.3-b01, mixed mode, sharing)
<phillw> robocop: learn about firewalls :-)
<robocop> hmm. Francis1 and what is this game you're trying to play?
<Francis1> www.runescape.com
<Francis1> lol
<robocop> uh open firefox
<robocop> and go to
<robocop> 'about:plugins'
<Francis1> ok hold on
 * robocop wonders if he has icedtea + sun-java6-plugin installed.
<Francis1> yes i installed that icedtea!
<Francis1> yesterday!
<Francis1> downloaded*
<robocop> hah that fucked it
<robocop> remove that shit
<Francis1> fuck
<robocop> really
<Francis1> fucking icedtea
<Francis1> not gonna drink that sht
<Francis1> jk
<Francis1> ok so what we gonna do
<robocop> k go back to synaptic
<Francis1> done
<robocop> find 'openjdk-6-jre'
<robocop> and remove it
<robocop> it will remove icedtea with it
<Francis1> lots of files showed up
<Francis1> like 8-9 of em
<robocop> find the one named openjdk-6-jre
<robocop> should be green box
<Francis1> mark for reinstallation or removal?
<robocop> removal
<Francis1> complete removal or just removal
<robocop> removal is fine
<Francis1> then apply
<robocop> mhm
<robocop> did it prompt you to mark additonal changes with the icedtea pkg?
<Francis1> idk i just removed this mofo
<robocop> hah.
<Francis1> ok done lol
<robocop> k now exit firefox
<robocop> wait like
<robocop> 20 sec
<robocop> and start it back up
<Francis1> ok
<robocop> then go back to about:plugins
<Francis1> oke lol
<robocop> and tell me if you see something about Java plugin.
<Francis1> if I only knew that upgrading will messed this  up, i shouldn't have upgraded
<Francis1> ok hold on
<Francis1> im gonna open it now
<robocop> yeah i don't upgrade
<robocop> clean installs
<robocop> * paultag has quit (*.net *.split)
<robocop> he's fucking retarded.
<Francis1> ok im here
<Francis1> ok what do I do now ;[
<kermiac> hey robocop, we appreciate you helping in here but pls keep the language "family friendly"
<robocop> Francis1, do you see anything about icedtea?
<Francis1> nope
<robocop> ok cool.
<robocop> then do you see anything about java?
<Francis1> i dont think so
<robocop> wth..
<robocop> okay just try and go to runescape Francis1
<Francis1> ok
<Francis1> there are 2 options
<Francis1> 1.It seems like Java is not installed on your computerJava is a  free download that is required to play RuneScape. Click  here to install Java.
<Francis1> 2.If you believe you already have Java installed then you might get this  message if it is disabled. Click here for instructions on enabling Java.
<Francis1> i mean those messages pops up
<robocop> oh shit
<robocop> hold on i know
<Francis1> ok
<phillw> robocop: I *think* the OP may still have OpenJDK installed. It will need removing else it will fight with the sun-java.
<robocop> i told him to rm the whole openjdk JRE
<Francis1> you told me to uninstall 1 jdk sht there
<Francis1> but there are lots of jdk there
<Francis1> what do I do *confused*
<robocop> OH SHIT
<robocop> there we go
<robocop> open synaptic
<robocop> and search
<geirha> Nah, different java versions will happily co-exist. You can switch which one is the default with update-java-alternatives
<robocop> icedtea
<nhandler> robocop: Please try and restrain yourself from saying all of those swears in here. They are not appreciated.
<robocop> LOL OH MY GOD NHANDLER HI
<robocop> okay (:
<robocop> Francis1, yeah search 'icedtea' and then remove both packages.
<Francis1> all of these fileS?
<Francis1> I searced "Icedtea" and like 9 files showed up
 * robocop *sigh*
<robocop> open up a command line
<robocop> and do
<Francis1> ill paste what files showed up
<robocop> 'sudo apt-get purge icedtea6*'
<Francis1> hold on
<robocop> no fk that
<geirha> sudo aptitude install sun-java6-plugin && sudo update-java-alternatives --set java-6-sun && pkill firefox
<Francis1> command line?
<robocop> terminal
<robocop> geirha,
<Francis1> terminal you mean
<robocop> yeah same thing
<robocop> geirha, that doesnt help for the browser plugin.
<geirha> robocop: Yes it does.
<Francis1> ok done
<Francis1> robocop: nxt?
<robocop> refresh 'about:plugins' in firefox
<robocop> do you see
<robocop> Java(TM) Plug-in 1.6.0_20
<robocop> ?
<Francis1> ok
<Francis1> there's a box here like a browser
<Francis1> there are
<Francis1> Mozilla default Plug-in
<Francis1> and QuickTime Plug-in 7.6.4
<robocop> close it
<robocop> open 'about:plugins'
<robocop> <robocop> Java(TM) Plug-in 1.6.0_20
<robocop> do u see that
<Francis1> can't se that on the box here
<Francis1> want me to take a screenshot?
<robocop> yeah
<Francis1> ok hold on
<Francis1> 1 min
<Francis1> robocop: [IMG]http://i46.tinypic.com/2crlq9w.png[/IMG]
<robocop> wtf lol Francis1 scroll the page down
<robocop> and look for Java(TM) Plug-in 1.6.0_20
<Francis1> I didn't know man my bad
<robocop> oh shit
<robocop> Francis1,
<robocop> wtf are you doing
<geirha> You have a winxp theme?
<robocop> geirha, lol look at the address bar
<robocop> go to
<robocop> exactly
<Francis1> *sigh* you told me to go to this thing
<Francis1> yes i did?
<robocop> 'about:plugins'
<Francis1> this is what showing up
<Francis1> I type: about plugins
<Francis1> and this is what's showing up
<robocop> lol no
<robocop> about:plugins
<robocop> have to have the colon
<Francis1> oo need that licky face?
<geirha> Oh, it's win32 firefox
<robocop> geirha, lol yeah.
<geirha> No wonder it's not working :)
<Francis1> oh shoot
<Francis1> ok im here now :P
<robocop> nooo geirha he was redirected to firefox's site with a example of about:plugins
<robocop> Java(TM) Plug-in 1.6.0_20
<robocop> do u see it?
<Francis1> wait imn searching
<geirha> robocop: Aah, haha now I see it :)
<Francis1> nope no jave Title
<Francis1> java*
<Francis1> there are: Itunes appli detector, VLC multimedia plugin, Windows media plugin and whatnot
<Francis1> but not Java
<robocop> uh huh..
<robocop> okay open a terminal
<robocop> and do
<robocop> locate libjavaplugin
<robocop> and paste the output
<Francis1> ok lol
<Francis1> locate libjavaplugin <~~ paste this?
<Francis1> can you put "locate libjavaplugin" nxt time pls lol
<robocop> lol
<robocop> paste the output
<Francis1> done
<robocop> paste...?
<Francis1> abby@acerlaptop:~$ locate libjavaplugin
<Francis1> /usr/lib/firefox/plugins/libjavaplugin.so
<Francis1> /usr/lib/iceape/plugins/libjavaplugin.so
<Francis1> /usr/lib/iceweasel/plugins/libjavaplugin.so
<Francis1> /usr/lib/jvm/java-6-sun-1.6.0.20/jre/lib/i386/libjavaplugin_jni.so
<Francis1> /usr/lib/jvm/java-6-sun-1.6.0.20/jre/lib/i386/libjavaplugin_nscp.so
<Francis1> /usr/lib/jvm/java-6-sun-1.6.0.20/jre/lib/i386/libjavaplugin_nscp_gcc29.so
<Francis1> /usr/lib/jvm/java-6-sun-1.6.0.20/jre/plugin/i386/ns7/libjavaplugin_oji.so
<Francis1> /usr/lib/jvm/java-6-sun-1.6.0.20/jre/plugin/i386/ns7-gcc29/libjavaplugin_oji.so
<Francis1> /usr/lib/midbrowser/plugins/libjavaplugin.so
<Francis1> /usr/lib/mozilla/plugins/libjavaplugin.so
<Francis1> /usr/lib/xulrunner/plugins/libjavaplugin.so
<Francis1> /usr/lib/xulrunner-addons/plugins/libjavaplugin.so
<pedro3005> !paste | Francis1
<Votebot> Francis1: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com
<Francis1> ugh i dont know if that's what you meant.. my 1st language isn't english
<Francis1> !paste
<robocop> lol.
<Francis1> :o darn im looking stupid in here >.< sorry guys
<pedro3005> it's okay
<geirha> Francis1: Try restarting the browser, but do NOT use the X in the title bar, choose   File -> Close, then start firefox again
<Francis1> ok hold on
<robocop> geirha, do you know what closing that way does vs "x"
<geirha> Or is it File -> Quit ? Mine is translated to my language
<geirha> robocop: X closes that firefox window, but if there are any other firefox windows open, firefox will still be running
<robocop> ooooh right
<robocop> 9
<robocop> (:
<robocop> *
<geirha> Often a "Downloads" window will still be around, minimized so you don't notice it
<Francis1> ok so what's nxt lol
<robocop> Francis1, open 'about:plugins' again
<Francis1> oke
<robocop> this time literally type
<Francis1> no java
<robocop> oh
<Francis1> ya
<robocop> uh.. try 'ls /usr/lib/mozilla/plugins'
<Francis1> terminal?
<robocop> mhm
<Francis1> done
<robocop> lol paste it please
<Francis1> !paste flashplugin-alternative.so             libtotem-gmp-plugin.so
<Francis1> libjavaplugin.so                       libtotem-mully-plugin.so
<Francis1> librhythmbox-itms-detection-plugin.so  libtotem-narrowspace-plugin.so
<Francis1> libtotem-cone-plugin.so
<robocop> lol :/
<paultag> Francis1, please use a pastebin next time
<Francis1> ugh idk how to pase it good lol
<paultag> !pastebin
<Votebot> For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com
<Francis1> how tho
<paultag> !pastebin | Francis1
<Votebot> Francis1: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com
<Francis1> !pastebin flashplugin-alternative.so             libtotem-gmp-plugin.so
<Francis1> libjavaplugin.so                       libtotem-mully-plugin.so
<Francis1> librhythmbox-itms-detection-plugin.so  libtotem-narrowspace-plugin.so
<Francis1> libtotem-cone-plugin.so
<Francis1> ugh w/e
<paultag> Francis1, no, if you keep doing that, we will have to ask you to leave
<paultag> Francis1, it's kinda a big deal :(
<Francis1> ill just pm it to your robocop if im gona paste
<Francis1> I'll just send it to robocop
<robocop> lol Francis1
<geirha> Francis1: You go to that page, paste it there, click send, then you get a URL which you can paste here
<Francis1> better?
<robocop> lol
<Francis1> oh ok
<paultag> Francis1, then no one else can help. Try using pastebin, it's really easy
<paultag> heyya geirha
<Francis1> much better
<geirha> paultag: Hi :)
<Francis1> !pastebin
<Francis1> !paste
<geirha> Francis1: http://paste.ubuntu.com
<Francis1> i feel like burning my computer
<Francis1> ya im here
<Francis1> i pasted it
<robocop> lol
<paultag> geirha, thank you again, I had an issue a few weeks back with my desktop and the post that fixed it was an old one that you made off Ubuntu Forums. Thanks! :)
<robocop> Francis1, you'll have to tell us the URL of the paste
<paultag> geirha, when I saw your name I chuckled and figured I'd tell you :)
<geirha> Haha, cool :)
<Francis1> oo here
<robocop> oh, hi paultag.
<Francis1> robocop: http://paste.ubuntu.com/437899/
<Francis1> did I do it right/
<robocop> good job (:
<geirha> Francis1: Perfec!
<geirha> t
<Francis1> thanks lol
<paultag> Francis1, much better, thank you :)
 * paultag goes away again
<Francis1> sorry xd
<Francis1> ok nxt step pls *if you thinkg of something*
<Francis1> aw he left the room ;[
<Francis1> what do I do now >.<
<phillw> hi Francis1
<Francis1> hello
<geirha> His connection died
<Francis1> okay
<geirha> Francis1: Everything looks right, so it's odd it isn't working.
<Francis1> my system got messed up since I upgraded yesterday...
<Chesamo> Francis1, geirha: What seems to be the problem?
<Francis1> about my java
<phillw> Francis1: you have the wrong flash plugin
<geirha> Francis1: Try the following, in a terminal:  sudo update-java-alternatives --set java-6-sun
<Francis1> oo
<Francis1> ok hold on
<geirha> Then exit firefox like before, and start it again
<phillw> The ultimate problem was the  java/jre/plugin/i386/ns7/libjavaplugin_oji.so plugin no longer works  with Firefox.  The new plugin is java/jre/lib/i386/libnpjp2.so, which  isn't very intuitively named or located, but there you go.
<Francis1> yay
<Francis1> it's now working
<Francis1> omg ily lol
<Francis1> geirha: <333
<geirha> Francis1: Great :)
<Francis1> hahaha
<Francis1> thank you so much!
<Francis1> and i have another problem too lol
<phillw> geirha: you reading the same thread as me ;-)
<Francis1> about my sounds this time.
<geirha> phillw: No, I've seen this problem waaay to many times. update-java-alternatives is the way to go.
<geirha> Lot's of people tell you to uninstall icedtea, but that really doesn't help anything.
<Francis1> geirha: you're my hero ;)
<Francis1> bye guys
<Francis1> thanks a lot!
<Francis1> have a wonderful day
<Francis1> ;)
<phillw> yeah, I'll have to try that on mine, I'm having flash problems with chromium and it appears to be the same solution :-)
<Francis1> and btw
<Francis1> is jave and flash the same>?
<Chesamo> Francis1: Noooo
<Francis1> like if I deleted flash, java will get deleted as well?
<geirha> If only Sun can get those proprietary libraries replaced with proper open source ones, these problems will go away
<phillw> icedtea is getting better, as is open-jdk. but they're not quite 'there' yet
<geirha> Francis1: No, java and flash are two completely different technologies
<Francis1> coz im having problems w/ my sounds.. like sometimes it wont work lol...
<geirha> All these problems are just because there are some proprietary libraries in java, mainly swing or parts of it anyway, and the owners of those don't want to open source it
<Chesamo> Francis1: What situations cause the sound to not work?
<Francis1> hmm
<geirha> As soon as there's a proper open source version of those are made, we can kiss sun-java6-plugin goodbye
<Francis1> when Im playing runescape
<Francis1> sound in youtube wont work
<Francis1> and sometimes will stop at 1 second or 3 seconds
<Chesamo> Francis1: Ohhhhhh Runescape.... fond memories
<Francis1> ha!
<Francis1> I'm 138 2223 :p
<Chesamo> Francis1: It's because the Flash and Java plugins conflict for the sound resources. Not really something you can fix.
<Chesamo> Francis1: I have no idea what "2223" means
<Francis1> really...
<Francis1> that sucks lol
<Francis1> 2223 total level
<Francis1> :D
<pedro3005> rofl runescape
<Francis1> hahahaha
<Chesamo> Francis1: I played back before "Slayer" was a skill, so my stats are much less impressive
<Francis1> i hate slayer man. taking 10 yrs to level up
<pedro3005> I gave up at like level 20
<Chesamo> Francis1: The first person to complete the Ancient Spells quest though!
<Francis1> niceeeeeeeeee
<Chesamo> Francis1: That was like.... seven years ago though
<Francis1> :P
<Francis1> oo long time ago hehe
<geirha> Francis1: I've noticed that sound stops working after a while, when a flash applet has been running for a while. Closing firefox and starting it again makes it work again ... for a while ... until flash ruins it for you again :)
<Francis1> geirha: ya! that's what's happening gawd
<Francis1> how to fix that lol
<Francis1> Chesamo: do you still know your account
<geirha> Francis1: Well, you can install the flashblock plugin so it doesn't load flash automatically. That'll at least "slow it down"
<Francis1> why can't i switch to resizable details
<Francis1> it say's that my system doesnt support it..
<Francis1> geirha: ok help me pls! :P
<Chesamo> Francis1: pffff.... chesamo, maybe? giabbai? I don't remember, really
<Francis1> geirha: Im not using flash anyways lol
<Francis1> Chesamo: what about try to go to the log in page
<Chesamo> ...pfth what
<Chesamo> I can't go /away for some reason?
<Francis1> and try to change your settings
<Chesamo> Well, company's here so I gotta go
<Francis1> oh ok
<Francis1> peace
<Francis1> geirha: can you please help me XD
<geirha> Francis1: Which Ubuntu release are you running?
<Francis1> what do you mean
<geirha> Ubuntu 9.10? Ubuntu 10.04?
<Francis1> ubuntu 10.04 lst
<geirha> Ok, then go to Applications -> Ubuntu software center
<geirha> Search for flashblock
<geirha> install it, then restart firefox
<Francis1> ok hold on
<Francis1> what to install
<Francis1> lol
<Francis1> geirha: XD
<Francis1> geirha: Flasblock extension for firefox, ya?
<geirha> Francis1: Yes
<Francis1> click then get software
<Francis1> oo wont work lols
<Francis1> hold on
<geirha> If you still have synaptic open, you need to close it. Only one package installer can work at a time
<Francis1> ya
<Francis1> ok there's no "install this file" here
<geirha> No install button? Hm. Odd.
<Francis1> geirha: would you like to see a screenshot
<Francis1> yes
<Francis1> only "More info" is the option
<geirha> A screenshot could help yeah.   Alt+Printscreen to only screenshot the active window btw
<Francis1> yes
<Francis1> geirha: sorry about that
<Francis1> ok here's your screenshot
<Francis1> geirha: [IMG]http://i47.tinypic.com/2laphf8.png[/IMG]
<geirha> Yeah, I checked in a VM meanwhile. The package apparently changed name since 9.10
<geirha> So you want the second one in that list
<geirha> xul-ext-flashblock
<Francis1> ok hold on
<Francis1> ok then install?
<geirha> Yes, then restart firefox when it's installed.
<Francis1> alrighty
<Francis1> taking 10 years to install so hold on lol
<Francis1> well i installed it and asked me for password
<Francis1> then i entered and it disappeared
<Francis1> so you think it's done installing
<geirha> Click the more information button for that package
<geirha> It should say there whether it's still installing or done installing
<Francis1> 0ya it's installed
<geirha> Good, then restart firefox and try going to a youtube movie or some other flashsite
<Francis1> ok
<Francis1> how'd i got this problem tho..
<Angus> i have another question about ports and ips
<Angus> is there an easy way to find out the ip on the local network of my ubuntu laptop and my dads xp desktop
<Angus> thanks in advance
<Francis2> back lol
<Francis2> geirha: how come that I'm always getting disconnected and wont let me reconnect then im gonna have to suspend
<Francis2> then internet will work again...
<geirha> Francis2: Hm, dunno, the driver for your network card is possibly not working correctly
<Francis2> this been happening since yesterday
<geirha> Angus: You can try pinging the broadcast adress   ping -b 192.168.1.255
<Francis2> since i upgraded...
<Francis2> terminal?
<geirha> Then it sounds like the new kernel introduced a bug for you
<Angus> i tried that
<Angus> it just started ping registering lost packets
<Angus> to a different ip to the one on the command line
<Francis2> ya damn i hate gettign disconnected
<Francis2> is this going to be like this forever?...
<geirha> Hm. Well, some routers allow you to set IP based on hardware adress, then all machines would have the same ip every time
<geirha> Francis2: Not if you let them know about it, e.g. by filing a bug at launchpad.net
<Francis2> how tho lol
<Angus> would there be a way to find out
<Angus> even if it changed regularly
<stlsaint> anyone here good with networking?
<geirha> Francis2: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ReportingBugs
<phillw> Angus: try smbtree
<Angus> whats that?
<geirha> Angus: The router's web interface may have a page with a list of connected computers
<geirha> Also, ##networking may have some ideas
<Francis2> ok hold on im going to the site
<Francis2> geirha: do i have to create an account? xd
<Angus> ok
<Angus> thanks a lot
<Angus> though i'm surprised there isn't a terminal command to work it out
<geirha> Francis2: At launchpad, yes.
<Francis2> damn i feel like not doing this lol
<Francis2> geirha: I'm gonna do this when this gets worse i guess
<Francis2> ok im off to eat breakfst :P thanks geirha
<Francis2> geirha: peace. have a wonderful day :P
<b52-1> Hi all. Got a macbook pro I'm trying to install ubuntu on in a dual boot situation. Been following the instructions set out https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MactelSupportTeam/AppleIntelInstallation. Problem I've run into is the step for the dual-boot installation where it says to, "On the last dialog of the installer, be sure to click the ???Advanced??? button and choose to install the boot
<b52-1> loader (grub) to /dev/sda3". Problem is, SDA3 doesn't exist, not really sure where to install grub (normally use ubuntu on PCs and don't have to worry about it). It seems that the guide expects the installer to creation the root/swap partitions in the previous step. Figured I could use gparted to created a new partition in the free space but not sure what to make it. Tried making a ext4 partition
<b52-1>  to fill the remaining space but that was unsuccessful.
<geirha> Which partition is / ?
<geirha> Or asked in another way, which partitions were created for ubuntu?
<b52-1> nothing
<b52-1> the installer did nothing when I told it to use up the remaining free space
<b52-1> hang on just getting the installer back up to the partition choosing stage
<b52-1> there's dev/sda1 that's 208MB, and /dev/sda2 which is the OSX partition
<b52-1> then a remaining 294.2GB of free space. Step 4 in the dual-booting install guide says to use the "largest continuous free space" option. Takes a second or two and then moves onto the next part of the install (username etc)
<geirha> Odd, that should've created partitions on the free space
<b52-1> seem to remember it doing so in the 9.04 installer
<b52-1> tried that a few months ago
<b52-1> possible I did something else then, but at this point there's not really much room to stuff up ;)
<b52-1> guess the only other thing I could do is try dig up the 9.04 CD and see if that installs (trying to install 10.04
<b52-1> actually looks as though it doesn't install there as later in the installer it says "The following partitions are going to be formatted:
<b52-1>  partition #4 of SCSI1 (0,0,0) (sda) as ext4
<b52-1>  partition #5 of SCSI1 (0,0,0) (sda) as swap"
<b52-1> in the ready for install section of the installer
<b52-1> hello hello.. The following partitions are going to be formatted:
<b52-1>  partition #4 of SCSI1 (0,0,0) (sda) as ext4
<b52-1> err
<b52-1> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1468240
<b52-1> that rather
<b52-1> seems to be a similar problem
<b52-1> hmm
<SomeDude> hello, anyone there?
<nhandler> Hello SomeDude
<SomeDude> hey, i have a question
<nhandler> What is your question SomeDude ?
<SomeDude> im having trouble with my ubuntu and my wireless network
<SomeDude> is there a way to check to see if ubuntu is recongizing my wireless card?
<nhandler> SomeDude: Define recognizing please. Do you mean seeing that it is in your computer or that it will work with Ubuntu? You also might be interested in https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/WirelessCardsSupported
<SomeDude> thanks
<SomeDude> i've been trying to get my ubuntu laptop to find my wireless network but to no avail
<SomeDude> i thought maybe ubuntu wasnt recognizing the wireless card
<SomeDude> but i just did the lspci - v | less
<SomeDude> and it seems to recognize it
<SomeDude> still not sure why it cant find my network
<Amicose> Hi - I just attempted to install ubuntu 10.04 via parallels 3.0 on osx 10.5.8. Install appears to run fine but when it gets to the GUI it gets stuck in a loop trying to refresh or reboot itself, and occasionally plays a short bongo pattern.  How do I escape this loop?
<ZachK_> abhinav: welcome again
<ZachK_> heya Chesamo
<Chesamo> Hello, ZachK_
<ZachK_> welcome again abhinav
<Chesamo> Aww...
<ZachK_> lol
<latenite> hi I am looking for a chanel to aks some questions about "abcde"... where can I do that?
#ubuntu-beginners 2010-05-23
<iantlopp> just installed celestia via aptitude, but it didn't put a shortcut in applications. I can run it via terminal, but I'd like to have a shortcut for it. How would I add one?
<Appl6> iantlopp: System -> Preferences -> Main Menu.  Choose the folder you'd like to place it under, and select New Item.  Give it a name, and use the command you would use to execute it from the terminal.
<iantlopp> I just use celestia.. I don't have to select the directory it's installed in?
<Appl6> iantlopp: Not if it's in your path.
<iantlopp> yay, awesome, it works :)
<iantlopp> btw, anyone into astronomy, I highly recommend it.
<pizza_the_hut> hey there all, was wondering if anyone could help me with terminal server client
<pizza_the_hut> I am trying to connect to a friend's computer running windows 7
<That_Wiki_Guy> pizza_the_hut: Are you using ubuntu?
<pizza_the_hut> but I am unable to connect
<pizza_the_hut> yes, I am using ubuntu
<That_Wiki_Guy> What version
<That_Wiki_Guy> 10.04?
<pizza_the_hut> does it make a difference that his machine is connected thru wifi?
<That_Wiki_Guy> No it shouldn't
<pizza_the_hut> hmm... let check my version
<pizza_the_hut> it should be the latest one
<geirha> Which program are you trying to connect with?
<pizza_the_hut> terminal server client
<geirha> nvm, you already stated that :)
<That_Wiki_Guy> Go to Applications -> Internet -> Remote Desktop
<geirha> That_Wiki_Guy: No, that only does vnc
<That_Wiki_Guy> geirha: Well he's just trying to connect to a pc is he not?
<That_Wiki_Guy> geirha: Therefore it shouldn't pose a problem
<geirha> Sure, but his friend will have to install a vnc server
<pizza_the_hut> btw, my version is 10.04
<geirha> pizza_the_hut: Are you able to connect to it with any other protocol?
<pizza_the_hut> i haven't tried any other protocols
<nomnex> isn't it "terminal server client" to connect to a windoze using RDC?
<geirha> nomnex: Yes.
<nomnex> geirha, so that should work out of the box
<geirha> pizza_the_hut: And both machines are on the same network (lan)?
<pizza_the_hut> they are not on the same network
<pizza_the_hut> his machine is about a mile away :D
<geirha> Ok, then your friend most likely need to forward the correct port on his router
<pizza_the_hut> i don't follow
<That_Wiki_Guy> And IP Address
<geirha> pizza_the_hut: You cannot access his computer if it's behind a router, you can only contact the router
<geirha> So your friend needs to tell the router that any remote desktop connections should be forwarded to his computer
<pizza_the_hut> how is that accomplished?
<geirha> http://portforward.com/english/applications/port_forwarding/Remote_Desktop/Remote_Desktopindex.htm
<geirha> That one has instructions for tons of different routers
<nomnex> That_Wiki_Guy, this how to for your friends http://www.microsoft.com/windowsxp/using/mobility/getstarted/remoteintro.mspx
<That_Wiki_Guy> nomnex: Ah I didn't need the help dude
<pizza_the_hut> so once he sets up this port forwarding, I should be able to use RDP to get in?
<nomnex> That_Wiki_Guy, okay then. as geirha suggested VNC would be a better option if your friend can install it.
<geirha> Yes, by connecting to the router's external IP
<That_Wiki_Guy> nomnex: Im not the one who needs help dude.. I give help
<geirha> VNC and RDP are different protocols with different use cases
<nomnex> That_Wiki_Guy, oh my... sorry about it.
<That_Wiki_Guy> nomnex: Its cool..I'm sure the guy who was asking the questions will get the info...
<ddecator> That_Wiki_Guy: now now, even members don't know everything about ubuntu :p
<That_Wiki_Guy> nomnex: I was trying to help him out lol
<geirha> nomnex: And I didn't suggest using VNC ;P
<That_Wiki_Guy> Lol
<nomnex> so well, I do
<nomnex> RDC sucks big time, there is not VPN, it's slow...
<nomnex> RDP...
<geirha> Well, with vnc you take control of a logged in session. With rdp, you open a separate session.
<ddecator> not sure what the goal is, but connecting with ssh gives you terminal access to a remote server
<ddecator> just throwing that out there ;)
<pizza_the_hut> looks like my friend doesn't have physical access to his router until the morning. Will try again then. Thanks for the help, fellas!
<That_Wiki_Guy> pizza_the_hut: No problem
<That_Wiki_Guy> pizza_the_hut: Definetly come back
<pizza_the_hut> will do!!
<nomnex> pizza_the_hut, if you are still here you can take a look there https://answers.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+question/39552, there is mention of NTRconnect, that could help? I have never tried it. I don't even know it.
<ddecator> ssh + irssi + screen = win
<nomnex> pizza_the_hut, it was a request for Team Viewer on Linux (if you know this app, it's very handy, but not ported on Linux)
<geirha> pizza_the_hut: Is your computer behind a firewall/router?
<geirha> If he can connect to you with ssh, he can open a tunnel, and you can connect through that.
<pizza_the_hut> nomnex: not familiar, can you tell me a bit more?
<pizza_the_hut> geirha: I am behind a router
<geirha> Well, if you forward port 22, your friend can connect and set up a tunnel for port 3389 with putty
<geirha> http://oldsite.precedence.co.uk/nc/putty.html
<geirha> Once the (remote) tunnel is up, you can connect to port 3389 on localhost
<nomnex> pizza_the_hut, no offense geirha, but if you want the easy way, team viewer is ported on Linux http://teamviewer.com/download/index.aspx
<nomnex> I have just read, there is a .deb file available and it's router pass-trough, you don't need any setting
<nomnex> for casual use with a remote Win box, that's a good take
<nomnex> personally I would go for geirha, but that's more work on both sides (if your friend can do it?)
<nomnex> my mom, surely can't ;-)
<pizza_the_hut> my friend is kinda inept lol
<pizza_the_hut> i'll wait for the morning, but i will read into these other options :D
<nomnex> pizza_the_hut, I guess Team Viewer is for both of u then. It's free (with a monthly limit of time). Good luck
<geirha> Hehe, my mom tried using a computer once. She called me up because she had done a search, and now she wanted to search for another thing, but she was unable to remove the previous search term.
<geirha> So I told here to hit the button above the Enter key until the previous text was gone. She replied «That's what I'm trying, but it just adds +es to the end.
<nomnex> geirha, she must be using Mikeysoft, their OS is so confusing.
<geirha> No, actually I think it was the Ubuntu computer I set up last I was home.
<nomnex> geirha, ur mom using Ubuntu, nice :-)
<geirha> Problem was, the only key that says "Enter" is on the numpad
<geirha> So she typed the key above that one, which is a + key
 * tati asks would anyone know what plug in i need to use brasero disc burning?
<geirha> tati: Should be installed out-of-theD[D[D[D[D[D[D[D[D[D[D[D[D-box
<geirha> What the... where did all those [Ds come from?!
<nomnex> tati, none, but there is a bug with the Normalize plug-in, you need to disable it or you session will not complete (dunno if they have fixed it on 10.04, but it is still present on 9.10)
<tati> i'm trying to upgrade from 8.04 to 10.04 and i'm not able to burn the file to my cd
<tati> this is what shows up when i try to burn to the cd:  the medium is not availabe with the current set of plugins
<nomnex> upgrade or clean install? Can't you upgrade using apt-get directly?
<nomnex> do you try with a clean empty DVD instead of a CD?
<tati> no....i only bought cds
<tati> ddin't think that i could a dvd
<tati> i mean use a dvd
<tati> how would i use apt-get?
<nomnex> The Ubuntu image is highly compressed, it did work better on a DVD
<nomnex> system > software sources > updates > release update and select Long Term release
<nomnex> it will modify your sources.list file and add the 10.04 source, then you should be able to update using System > Update manager
<nomnex> personal: I would highly recommend a clean install (if you have a Intel 855 GPU - there is a bug, and you won't be able to use 10.04)
<tati> the problem is i'm not able to burn to a cd.....and can't burn to a usb stick...i don't have any blank dvds
<nomnex> do you test your drive burning something else on a CD?
<tati> yup....the cd is not recognized in the cd drive....
<nomnex> sounds like a generic error message, not necessary related to a plug-in
<tati> what does this mean? : the medium is not availabe with the current set of plugins
<nomnex> is your version Intrepid?
<tati> i have 8.04 lts
<tati> i think its called hardy heron
<ddecator> idk what plugin would be needed for a blank cd, but ubuntu-restricted-extras has a lot of plugins and codecs that can't be included by default, something in there might help
<nomnex> yes,right
<tati> any suggestions?
<nomnex> you could try $ cdrecord myfile.iso
<tati> ok
<nomnex> or install gnome backer sudo apt-get install gnomebaker and see if it works
<tati> what does  $ cdrecord myfile.iso do?
<nomnex> gnomebaker is a GUI and (i guess) it uses cdrecord?
<nomnex> cdrecord is a commond line to burn CD, DVD, ISO, etc. http://cdrecord.berlios.de/private/cdrecord.html
<tati> this came up: wodim: No write mode specified. wodim: Asuming -tao mode. wodim: Future versions of wodim may have different drive dependent defaults. wodim: Operation not permitted. Warning: Cannot raise RLIMIT_MEMLOCK limits.Device was not specified. Trying to find an appropriate drive... Using /dev/cdrom of unknown capabilities Device type    : Removable CD-ROM Version        : 5 Response Format: 2 Capabilities   :  Vendor
<iantlopp> ummm.. why would explorer.exe be listed as a running process on my system?
<nomnex> can you try installing gnomebaker first? in the terminla sudo apt-get install gnomebake
<tati> ok i'll try that
<nomnex> if that does not work, look down this page for your option using the command line, there are mkisofs or cdrecord (I use the first)
<nomnex> link https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CdDvd/Burning
<nomnex> good luck
<tati> nomnex: how do i uninstall this?
<nomnex> tati, what?
<nomnex> tati, I meant install what...
<tati> nomnex: how do i uninstall gnomebaker?
<nomnex> tati:: sudo apt-get install gnomebaker
<nomnex> is the terminal open?
<hobgoblin> install won't uninstall it
<nomnex> sudo apt-get remove gnomebaker (sorry)
<nomnex> hobgoblin, thanks
<hobgoblin> :)
<tati> thanks
<nomnex> lunch time, see you!
 * tati asks what does this mean?  wodim: No write mode specified. wodim: Asuming -tao mode. wodim: Future versions of wodim may have different drive dependent defaults. wodim: Operation not permitted. Warning: Cannot raise RLIMIT_MEMLOCK limits.Device was not specified. Trying to find an appropriate drive... Using /dev/cdrom of unknown capabilities Device type    : Removable CD-ROM Version        : 5 Response Format: 2 Cap
<kermiac> tati: not sure exactly what that means. did you get that error using the cdrecord command?
<tati> i typed this: cdrecord myfile.iso
<kermiac> tati: so you're trying to burn the ubuntu 10.04 iso, right?
<tati> yup
<kermiac> tati: ok.... where is the iso file? is it on your desktop? also, what is the *exact* name of the file?
<ZachK_> kermiac!
<ZachK_> kermiac: where have you been dude?
<kermiac> hey ZachK_ mate!
<tati> ubuntu-10.04-desktop-i386.iso
<kermiac> tati: and it's saved on your desktop? or somewhere else?
<tati> its on my desktop
<kermiac> tati: ok try this in a terminal window...
<kermiac> cd Desktop
<kermiac> cdrecord ubuntu-10.04-desktop-i386.iso
<tati> ok will do
<kermiac> ok tati, let me know how it goes :)
<tati> this is what came up: wodim: No write mode specified. wodim: Asuming -tao mode. wodim: Future versions of wodim may have different drive dependent defaults. wodim: Operation not permitted. Warning: Cannot raise RLIMIT_MEMLOCK limits.Device was not specified. Trying to find an appropriate drive... Using /dev/cdrom of unknown capabilities Device type    : Removable CD-ROM Version        : 5 Response Format: 2 Capabilities   :
<kermiac> ah, ok.... that's not good. time to try something else
<kermiac> tati: please try the following command "apt-cache policy brasero" (without the quotes) in a terminal window
<kermiac> tati: I only need one line of the output - the "Installed" line
<kermiac> e.g on my lucid box it says "Installed: 2.30.0-0ubuntu1"
<tati>   Installed: 0.7.1-3ubuntu1
<kermiac> tati: ok, we can try to burn the image using brasero then :)
<kermiac> tati: in the terminal window (so we can see any erros if they pop up) please type "brasero" (without the quotes).
<tati> i've been trying that....hopefully i'll be able to with your help =)
<kermiac> tati: this should display the brasero cd burning app
<tati> it did
<kermiac> tati: ok, can you see the "burn image" button?
<tati> just a sec
<kermiac> tati: ok :)
<tati> yup saw that button
<kermiac> tati: ok, click on the "burn image" button.
<ddecator> tip: use the slowest speed
<kermiac> tati: then you will need to select the "ubuntu-10.04-desktop-i386.iso" on your desktop
<tati> this shows up in the box: the medium is not available with the current set of plug-ins
<ddecator> something's not right then :\
<kermiac> hmm.. same thing :(
<tati> actually it says the medium is not writable with the current set of plug-ins
<kermiac> ok, I'll try to dig up some more info
<tati> ok
<ddecator> i wonder if unetbootin would be easier
<kermiac> tati: if you right click on the iso file on your desktop, is there anything in the right-click menu saying something about "write to disk"?
<kermiac> tati: please close brasero first
<tati> ok
 * kermiac doesn't have an 8.04 machine or VM here to verify atm
<tati> yes
<kermiac> tati: ok, what happens when you click on that?
<hobgoblin> is this on 8.04? I think there was a bug
<ddecator> why yes it is
<tati> iit say write disc to file image and it has a  write button
<kermiac> hobgoblin: if it's the bug I'm thinking of wasn't it in 0.8? tati has   Installed: 0.7.1-3ubuntu1
<kermiac> tati: yes, please click on that & let me know what happens
<kermiac> tati: wait
<hobgoblin> kermiac: no idea - I'm working on memory at the moment - not enough ine in me to work google
<kermiac> hobgoblin: yeah, I know brasero has/had a *lot* of issues :(
<hobgoblin> indeed ;)
<ZachK_> hey hobgoblin!
 * hobgoblin wonders what codes are installed ... 
<hobgoblin> hi ZachK_
<kermiac> tati: write disc to file image sounds like it wants to write it to another iso file instead of a cd
<tati> it said is completed copying the disc image
<ddecator> tati: have you tried a different blank CD? brasero has a tendency to not recognize a decent precentage of blank CDs...
<kermiac> tati: is there now another .iso file on your desktop or in your "Home" directory"? I think this just made another .iso image
<tati> i have a pack of 10 and only tried 3
<tati> i actually have 2 iso files on my desktop
<tati> should i delete 1?
<ddecator> tati: if you have a spare USB drive and the computer can boot from USB, unetbootin might be easier: http://unetbootin.sourceforge.net/
<kermiac> ddecator: tati doesn't have a usb drive :( I advised them to get some cds as it was the cheaper option
<ddecator> ah, ok
<ddecator> tati: did you try installing ubuntu-restricted-extras?
<tati> i actually have a usb drive now....but its only 2GB....
<tati> how do i install ubuntu-restricted extras?
<ddecator> sudo apt-get install ubuntu-restricted-extras
<hobgoblin> ZachK_: so how are you then?
<ZachK_> hobgoblin: doin ok...u?
<ZachK_> hobgoblin: got several projects i'm working on not to mention soon to be college(I hope)
<hobgoblin> pretty good ty - I have 2 4 day weeks coming up and a long weekend in between :D
<hobgoblin> ZachK_: oh good for you :)
<ZachK_> cool
<tati> ddecator: will that help?
<hobgoblin> tati: if it's not installed it probably would - though possibly you just need some codecs
<ddecator> tati: not sure, but it can't hurt. that package contains a lot of codecs that ubuntu can't legally include in the default installation, but users are able to install for free. a codec in there could help with this
<kermiac> tati: it's worth a try :)
<kermiac> tati: if that doesn't work we may need to try installing another cd burning app - k3b
<hobgoblin> tati: what I would do first though - is search in synaptic for gstreamer - make sure you have good bad and ugly
 * hobgoblin mutters that brasero should burn an iso without any of that though grrrrr ;)
 * tati says this came up on the screen :  ┌───────────────────────┤ Configuring msttcorefonts ├───────────────────────┐  │                                                                           │   │ msttcorefonts uses defoma                                                 │   │                                  
 * tati shows: │ msttcorefonts uses defoma                                                 │   │                                                                           │   │ Msttcorefonts uses the DEbian FOnt MAnager (defoma). If you wish to use   │   │ the fonts provided by this package under the X Window System, you must    │   │ configure it to use defoma fonts.                                       
<kermiac> hobgoblin: I totally agree... all that tatiis trying to do is burn un ubuntu 10.04 iso
<hobgoblin> tati I really hope you're not going to paste the lot :(
 * tati says: was just trying to show what came up...
<ddecator> hobgoblin: i agree, but brasero keeps complaining about not being able to do it with the current software :\
<ddecator> tati: if there is a lot of output, use paste.ubuntu.com :)
<hobgoblin> imo restricted extras is overkill - would have been better to go for the codecs - but nvm now :)
<hobgoblin> kermiac: I was thinking of k3b too if necessary
<ir0n0xid3_> Not a lot of love for Empathy Client.
 * hobgoblin neither 
<kermiac> hobgoblin: i think that old version of brasero might bee too borked
<ddecator> hobgoblin: just wasn't sure what codec would be needed, and rather than go through each one -extras gets all of the likely candidates :p
<ir0n0xid3_> Slow as Christmas and cant get a room list.
<ddecator> ir0n0xid3_: yah, a lot of people still use pidgin
<hobgoblin> ir0n0xid3_: I only use irc so an irc client is enough here
<ir0n0xid3_> I can see where they are going with it. It is nice that it correlates everything but very soccer mom.
<ddecator> ir0n0xid3_: haha, never heard it put that way
<ir0n0xid3_> nothing but love for the soccer moms.
<ir0n0xid3_> Im married to one
<ir0n0xid3_> Am I lagging or is this room kindof quiet?
 * tati says what should i do next?
<kermiac> tati: try to burn the original iso again
<hobgoblin> tati: if that has installed - try and burn it
<ddecator> ir0n0xid3_: it gets quiet at times
<hobgoblin> ir0n0xid3_: you might be lagging - but we are not chatting as such - more waiting for tati to do stuff :)
<tati> ok
<ir0n0xid3_> Whats up with tati? Having some trouble I see.
 * tati says i do appreciate the help
<ddecator> tati: and we like helping :)
<hobgoblin> tati: we know or we would not :)
<hobgoblin> easy to tell the trolls from the rest of us it is :)
<tati> hehehehhe
 * tati says it still doesn't work
<hobgoblin> that talsemgeest is a terrible troll
<ddecator> hobgoblin: yoda, when did you get in here?
<ddecator> k3b time
<hobgoblin> ddecator: always here I am
<hobgoblin> hang on
<ddecator> kermiac: you've had more experience with k3b than me, care to help out? :)
<kermiac> ddecator: yup, no probs :)
<kermiac> tati: in a terminal window please type the following:
<kermiac> sudo apt-get install k3b
<Nagesh> hi
<tati> it just finished
<Nagesh> anyone there?
<kermiac> tati: yup
<Nagesh> this is nagesh
<Nagesh> i have few questons on ubuntu
<kermiac> tati: ok, k3b should be listed in your applications menu under "sound and video"
<kermiac> tati: please open k3b
<Nagesh> i have installed uhuntu and windows xp on same system
<Nagesh> how to check where ubuntu is installed
 * tati shows : No CD/DVD writer found. K3b did not find an optical writing device in your system. Thus, you will not be able to burn CDs or DVDs. However, you can still use other K3b features like audio track extraction or audio transcoding or ISO9660 image creation.
<hobgoblin> Nagesh: sudo fdisk -l
<hobgoblin> kermiac: wodim issues I am sure I had the same thing in hardy :(
<hobgoblin> tati: is 8.04 completely updated ?
<kermiac> hobgoblin: did you workaround them? I haven't had the "pleasure" of dealing with wodim issues before
<hobgoblin> kermiac: it was 18 months ago - I'll wield some google fu for a while
<tati> i updated it today except for the hplip udate....
<kermiac> thanks hobgoblin... I've come across a few things, but nothing that seems like a workaround for this issue :(
<hobgoblin> tati: for the moment to get some more information please start brasero or k3b from the terminal and try - then you can paste us the error messages to paste.ubuntu.com
<tati> ok
<hobgoblin> tati: also run this in a terminal and paste to the pastebin    dpkg -l gstreamer* |grep plugins
<tati> i was just wondering how do u see the stuff that i put in the pastebin?
<hobgoblin> when you put it in the pastebin - put a name in the box and click the paste button = then give use the new url you get
<tati> ok
 * tati says heres the link : http://paste.ubuntu.com/438192/
<hobgoblin> tati: did you try running k3b from the terminal and trying to get the burn going - there will be output in the terminal - i want to see it
<hobgoblin> aluex: welcome back :)
<tati> i tried to run k3b from the the main menu
<aluex> hobgoblin, nice to meet u
<tati> hobgoblin: how would i run it from the terminal?
<aluex> hobgoblin, my computer works well now.
<hobgoblin> tati: just type k3b and enter
<hobgoblin> aluex: great :)
<aluex> hobgoblin, i just come here for a wander
<hobgoblin> even better :)
<aluex> :)
<hobgoblin> tati: go to Settings > Configure - then look in the Programs tab - mine does not have wodim - does yours?
 * tati says heres the error message from k3b :http://paste.ubuntu.com/438193/
<tati> let me check
<tati> 'me says can't find the settings on my main menu
<tati> hobgoblin: don't know why i don't have settings on my main menu
 * hobgoblin neither 
 * tati says there was wodim in one of the error messages before
<hobgoblin> yea there would have been
<tati> hobgoblin: do u need to see that error message again?
<hobgoblin> no thanks I have them
<tati> ok
<hobgoblin> kermiac: I am not finding what I need :( trying to sort through the morass which is burning in hardy is a complete 'mare :(
<hobgoblin> tati can you run brasero from the terminal and go through burning the iso
<hobgoblin> tati: can I ask what it is you are trying to achieve - if it is burning the iso to install the new ubuntu have you thought about burning to a usb - assuming the machine will boot from usb
<tati> hobgoblin: how much memory do u need on an usb?
<tati> hobgoblin: not sure if the machine will boot from usb
<hobgoblin> about the same as the cd I think - never actually done it myself :)
<tati> i'll run brasero
<kermiac> hobgoblin: yeah, cd burning in hardy has/had a *lot* of issues :(
<hobgoblin> t'was not so good
<tati> it shows the same thing as before, do u need a screen shot?
<hobgoblin> tati: I want the paste of the terminal output :)
<tati> this is what shows up after running brasero: Sense key: 0x70 0x00 0x02 0x00 0x00 0x00 0x00 0x0a 0x00 0x00 0x00 0x00 0x3a 0x00 0x00 0x00 0x00 0x00 0x00  Sense key: 0x70 0x00 0x02 0x00 0x00 0x00 0x00 0x0a 0x00 0x00 0x00 0x00 0x3a 0x00 0x00 0x00 0x00 0x00 0x00
<hobgoblin> that's all?
<tati> when i try to burn, i can't get past the setup because it still says the medium is not writable with the current set of plugins
<hobgoblin> sigh
<kermiac> hobgoblin: if the cd burning issues are getting a bit much, might try usb startup-disk-creator   -    [16:09:52] <tati> i actually have a usb drive now....but its only 2GB....
<hobgoblin> kermiac: need to make sure the machine boots with usb first I think :)
<kermiac> hobgoblin: good point :)
<hobgoblin> tati: ok - in a terminal run this gksudo k3b
<hobgoblin> vague memories kicking in again here ...
<hobgoblin> tati: are you running ubuntu? I assume so
<tati> i just ran the k3b
<tati> yes have ubuntu 8.04
 * tati says here's the link: http://paste.ubuntu.com/438202/
 * tati says this configuration problem came up: No CD/DVD writer found. K3b did not find an optical writing device in your system. Thus, you will not be able to burn CDs or DVDs. However, you can still use other K3b features like audio track extraction or audio transcoding or ISO9660 image creation. Running K3b as root user It is not recommended to run K3b under the root user account. This introduces unnecessary security r
<hobgoblin> I don't know - I'm lost
<hobgoblin> tati: are you intending to install 10.04 ? I wonder if we'd be better of looking into usb install
<tati> yes i want to install 10.04
<kermiac> hobgoblin: yeah, the 8.04 install is on a 2nd hand machine, it was already installed before tati received the PC. this is tati's first experience with Ubuntu & it only happened due to windows dying on their main pc
<hobgoblin> aaah
<kermiac> tati: please note that it "normally" isn't this difficult to use Ubuntu
<hobgoblin> tati: do you know to get into BIOS and see if you can boot with usb?
<hobgoblin> and +1 to that ^^
<tati> no i don't
<geirha> Does the cd drive read ok?
<hobgoblin> ok - are you online with a different machine or the one you want to install too
<tati> it s just hard to believe that ubuntu isn't that difficult right now =(
<tati> the one that i want to install too
<hobgoblin> geirha: good point - I was not knowing it was an old 2nd hand job
<kermiac> tati: I understand your frustrations... the main problem here is that it seems like this old installation was already messed up before you received the pc
<hobgoblin> tati: I have a 10 year old daughter using ubuntu
<hobgoblin> tati: ok - are you online with a different machine or the one you want to install too
<tati> wow...thats pretty good
<kermiac> hobgoblin: +1 to that! my kids (3, 7 & 8) only use Ubuntu at home :)
<tati> i'm just missing windows right now.... ;)
 * hobgoblin wonders if making sure we only have standard repos - installling ubuntu-desktop and then an upgrade would be the way to go 
<hobgoblin> tati: do you have a machine with windows available?
<tati> no i wish i did
<tati> both my laptops died
<hobgoblin> k - write this down then - Esc Del Fsomething :)
<tati> well actually one died and the other one won't start windows after the error screen
<tati> u serious....
<hobgoblin> reboot the machine - then watch carefully - it is liekly one of those will be there saying "To Enter Setup ..."
<kermiac> hobgoblin: tati: might be an idea to try this on the other pc that doesn't boot into windows any more
<kermiac> that way at least tati can still access help here
<hobgoblin> do whichever it is then go through each option - you will be looking for Boot order - see if there's an option to boot with usb
<geirha> tati: And the ubuntu box is a stationary machine?
<geirha> tati: Or that laptop with non-working windows?
<tati> ubuntu is on my desktop
<hobgoblin> geirha: kermiac: to be honest I am more inclined to try an upgrade I think
<hobgoblin> morning lukjad007
<kermiac> hobgoblin: yup, that's always an option :)
<kermiac> hobgoblin: I just don't want tati to lose the only support they currently have available to them
<hobgoblin> well at the worst - there will be issues with the upgrade - but there will be a burner that works - assuming that the hardware is good
<geirha> The problems with the cd-drive could be hardware related. Perhaps a loose or faulty ide-cable.
<hobgoblin> +1
 * kermiac nods
<hobgoblin> mmmm
<geirha> And if the laptop has a cd-burner, you could put the iso on a usb, boot the laptop with the usb, then burn it from there ^^
<tati> will tell u if the laptop works
<hobgoblin> did hardy have right click burn in nautilus ?
<geirha> hobgoblin: Yes, and I think it used growisofs instead of brasero
<kermiac> hobgoblin: yup, tati tried that earlier & it also came up with the wodim issue :(
<hobgoblin> :(
<hobgoblin> ok - so asa I see it at the moment - prove the hardware or upgrade or usb if possible
<tati> hmmm...laptop doesn't seem to be working...i selected start windows normally but nothing happened...it stayed on the error screen
<geirha> Tried booting the rescue CD/partition?
<hobgoblin> long time since I used windows - will it burn in safe mode
<geirha> By my experience, if normal mode doesn't boot, neither will safe mode ^^
<hobgoblin> like I said .... long time :) last one I had was win2k :D
<tati> hmmmm...let me see
<hobgoblin> well I think if it was me then  I would make sureI only had standard repos - ubuntu-dekstop reinstalled and go for upgrade
<tati> so....
 * tati asks is this a lost cause? =(
<hobgoblin> well we are not sure ;) it is hard to prove the hardware from here :)
<hobgoblin> tati: if you want to try an upgrade - are you connected by ethernet and not wireless?
<tati> yes
<hobgoblin> ok - first do this please and paste the outputs
<hobgoblin> ls /etc/apt/sources.list.d && cat /etc/apt/sources.list
<hobgoblin> paste that command into a terminal
<tati> ok
 * tati heres the link http://paste.ubuntu.com/438219/
<hobgoblin> thanks - no output from the first part then I assume
<hobgoblin> sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade
<tati> what do u mean no output from the first part?
<hobgoblin> the ls /etc/apt/sources.list.d
<tati> oh
<hobgoblin> run the update and upgrade command - when that's finished tell me
<tati> its done
<hobgoblin> now Alt+F2 and put this in the box    update-manager --devel-release
<hobgoblin> then Check - it will check some stuff - keep going till it says Upgrade then click that and it will do it for you
<hobgoblin> last time to check this - are you connected with ethernet and not wireless
<tati> dodo i need to check the box that says run in terminal? also, i although i have a wireless router...this desktop is connected to the router with a ethernet cable....
<hobgoblin> tati: not sure - long time since I did an upgrade - it'd not hurt I assume :)
<hobgoblin> don't assume that it has hung and turn it off if it appears to have stopped
<hobgoblin> it will likely take a while to do as well. Good luck
<tati> ur leaving now? =(
<hobgoblin> once it starts to do it then all you can do is wait :)
<hobgoblin> tati: if I'm not here and no-one else is about look for me in ##ufbt
<tati> ok
<hobgoblin> but it is a lovely day - I might be afk ... or asleep as I was awake at stupid o'clock ;)
<tati> thanks for all your help...no i'm just nervous...what if something goes wrong....this is my only working computer  =(
<tati> what is afk?
<hobgoblin> away from keyboard
<hobgoblin> and I understand you're nervous - but without burning the iso you are a bit stuck :) and linux is not a recovery tool for fubar windows ;)
<tati> ok
<tati> i know.....
<hobgoblin> :) is it upgrading now?
<Angus> any one have time to help me with a random problem
<zeroseven0183> Angus: You can post your question/problem here in the channel.
<Angus> my conncetion to the internet is through a router
<Angus> so it has the external ip
<zeroseven0183> You can also check with the guys at #ubuntu
<zeroseven0183> OK
<Angus> is there any way someone could connect to my computer from outside (assuming the firewalls and router let the ports open)
<zeroseven0183> Through remote connection, yes
<Angus> but what ip would they use
<zeroseven0183> you may be asking if "there's any way someone could connect to your computer without you knowing"?
<Angus> not really
<Angus> i meant if i wanted to connect to my computer from an external network
<Angus> what ip would i use
<zeroseven0183> The IP of your router
<zeroseven0183> The original IP address
<Angus> but then how would it know to go to my computer
<Angus> since there are 2 computers on my network
<zeroseven0183> That person would have to indicate the computer name to be accessed
<Angus> so they would use the ip of my router
<zeroseven0183> Open the Remote Desktop in System > Preferences
<Angus> and the computer name as well
<zeroseven0183> Yes
<zeroseven0183> Are you planning to remotely access your computer from outside you home network?
<Angus> no
<Angus> sorry that was just an example
<zeroseven0183> I found a very good article which can help you in details
<zeroseven0183> http://www.pcmech.com/article/remote-connection-guide/
<Angus> it was a problem i found when using TCP sockets in a simple program
<Angus> i just didn't really understand
<tdn> I am trying to compile a program, but the configure tells me: configure: error: either RANDR, VidMode or WinGDI must be enabled        How do I enable RANDR or VidMode?
<tdn> If I type xrandr at the console, I get a list of resolutions, so xrandr should be enabled, right?
<geirha> But it doesn't mean you have the headers installed.
<geirha> libxrandr-dev contains the headers for xrandr
<geirha> Whenever it complains about not finding some libfoo, try   aptitude search 'foo.*-dev'  and install the one(s) that looks most promising
 * hobgoblin wonders if it has gone horribly wrong for tati 
<hobgoblin> afternoon pleia2 - I hope you saw my entry on your blog
<Raidsong> hello need assistance
<Raidsong> im getting this little nugget of joy when i try to install
<Raidsong> Disk error 9F AX = 4240 , Disk 9F
<Raidsong> anybody have any solutions?
<phillw> Raidsong: have you run the "Check CD for defects" on the installation cd?
<Raidsong> you cant it doesnt get that far
<phillw> Raidsong: I'd say the cd didn't burn correctly, did you burn at something like 4X speed and have you checked the md5chekcsum of the iso you dowloaded?
<Raidsong> it happened on 2 i burnt and one i have from canonical
<phillw> hmm, have you tried a cd-drive lens cleaning cd on the cd-drive?
<Raidsong> the computer is roughly 12 hours old
<severity1> brasero?
<phillw> Raidsong: it could still have muck on the cd drive, or the cd-drive could be D.O.A., a lead slightly loose from shipping etc.
<phillw> the canonical cd's are true cd-roms and pretty sure to work if you have looked after it.
<edlik1> Can anyone help me save the files from my "home"? It is not on a different partition (it will be next time!). My computer did not like the upgrade to 10.04, I have tried all of the suggestions I can find but alas, still no gui. I have command line and I have 8.10 running on a disk.
<mohi1> edlik1, what id your machine saying when you copy??
<edlik1> I havent copied anything yet. I havent been able to find the advise I need in order to copy these files to cd
<phillw> edlik if you're running live cd ... now is a good time to make the /home partition?
<mohi1> so, you want to format your machine and before that you want to copy the contents in your "home", right??
<edlik1> mohi1 correct, I have a live cd but I dont know how to do what is required
<mohi1> edlik, you can copy it to a removable drive(pen drive) or you must have another CD drive
<edlik1> I do have some removable drives, only one cd drive
<mohi1> ok. you can copy to a removable drive by identifying the actual partition where your older version is present
<phillw> he edlik1, we just need to find your / partition, can you pastebin the result of sudo fdisk -l
<edlik1> sorry, just formating flash drive. just about there
<phillw> edlik1, np - mohi1 has had to dash, so you'll have to put up with me ;-)
<fur> oh hi compiledkernel
<edlik1> phillw, I have to get off this computer and re enter this session on the failed computer using the live cd to comply with your instructions. I will be back shortly, thanks for helping
<phillw> okies, edlik - I'll be here or on #lubuntu
<edli1> phillw, I have the results here http://pastebin.com/izn1LGgC
<phillw> okies edli1, can i confirm that you have a 4GB flash drive
<edli1> phillw, yes
<fur> sometimes i like to add ubuntu sources to debian and break it
<fur> just to fix it
<phillw> edli1 sorry channel tab closed on me, back
<edli1> phillw, so do you think we can get my "home" onto my flash drive somehow? do I have enough room?
<phillw> next task to see how big your /home is. do you have music / videos etc stored on there?
<fur> w
<fur> t
<fur> g
<fur> f*
<fur> okay why would u want to do that edli1 ?
<mohi1> fur, language please
<phillw> edli1 open a terminal session and type in du -h
<phillw> let me know the last line (the one that begins with a .)
<edli1> 5.6m
<meindian523> impossible, is this a fresh install or something
<meindian523> ?
<phillw> plenty of room :-D
<fur> lol
<fur> that's like
<fur> just settings and shit
<phillw> edli1  do cd ..
<edli1> phillw, is this reading the info from my live cd
<fur> my cache itself is 1GB
<phillw> lol
<phillw> edli1  yeah, mounting the drive may be agood idea
<phillw> edli1  sudo mkdir /media/sda1
<phillw> sudo mount /dev/sda1 /media/sda1
<mohi1> phillw, i think its the default contents inside
<edli1> ok
<mohi1> edli1, now pastebin the result of du -h
<edli1> http://pastebin.com/LD7fTkQk
<fur> w t f r u doing?
<fur> y don't u just make a clean install with /home on the external
<fur> u don't have shit anyways
<mohi1> phillw, i think its showing the size of the home folder of the CD
<fur> yeah it is mohi1
<fur> unless
<fur> u have ubuntu as ur user name
<fur> and no
<mohi1> fur, LANGUAGE. dont make me warn you again please
<fur> because its /ubunt
<fur> not /home/~
<phillw> edli1 have you isuued the two commands I gave you above ?
<edli1> yep, let me do it again
<fur> mohi1, sup mr "i don't have ops and like to act tough"
<phillw> no, edli1
<fur> lol.
<phillw> we need to move there..
<phillw> cd /media/sda1/home
<fur> edli1,
<fur> nvm too lazy
<phillw> now issue the df -h and paste-bin that
<fur> ill get the next one
<edli1> df -h or do-h?
<fur> it probably is more than 500 lines phillw if like he's opened firefox and cache and shit
<meindian523> edli1, df -h
<fur> oh i thought u said du
<phillw> let me check we have it mounted :-)
<edli1> http://pastebin.com/eKCcipFU
<fur> hey edli1
<fur> did u try google?
<fur> eh its okay i was the same. when i was like
<fur> 10
<meindian523> edli1, that looks more like it, 58G used
<fur> I'M TALKING. LISTEN TO ME TALK. JUST TRY TO GET ME TO STOP TALKING. I DON'T CARE THAT CLASS ENDS IN 30 SECONDS. I'M GOING TO ASK A COMPLICATED QUESTION AND NOD ATTENTIVELY WHILE THE PROFESSOR ANSWERS. THE FACT THAT EVERYONE IN THE ROOM WANTS TO PUNCH ME IN THE NECK DOES NOT MATTER. ALL THAT MATTERS IS THAT I AM TALKING RIGHT NOW AND YOU ARE NOT.
<phillw> hmm edli1 this is not looking good. Do you have music / videa stored on your /home area?
<edli1> fur, sometimes one on one interaction is the best route. I have spent lots of time wasted on searching
<meindian523> edli1, what is the problem, BTW?
<bodhizazen> 'lo fur , please tone the language down a bit
<fur> oh hello there bodhizazen (:
<phillw> meindian523: his 8.04 -> 10.04 upgrade has gone south
<edli1> phillw, I have some important files, no music, some pics and other stuff
<meindian523> upgraded via??
<fur> i've never upgraded before
<edli1> actually my upgrade from 9.10 to 10.04
<fur> edli1, what is wrong?
<fur> what are you trying to do
<fur> please inform me
<edli1> no gui, I have tried all of the suggestions on "google"
<phillw> edli1 cd /media/sda1/home
<phillw> then let me know the last entry when you issue du -h
<meindian523> fur, please read the scrollback after removing your own comments, I believe you'll find a coherent thread
<edli1> 44g
<mohi1> phillw, it might be complicated (:
<Raidsong> does anybody have a toshiba satellite L505D model computer?
<meindian523> edli1, what's the total capacity of your flash drives combined?
<mohi1> Raidsong, you broke it again??
<Raidsong> mohi1, brand new one
<mohi1> :o
<Raidsong> wont install linus
<Raidsong> linux*
<mohi1> Raidsong, what about your old machine?
<Raidsong> i tried 5 different cds and 2 flash drives
<meindian523> Raidsong, you tried to build LFS/Gentoo/Arch, something?
<phillw> Raidsong: is it you with the error when you put the cd in to try and boot?
<Raidsong> mohi1, that is long gone
<mohi1> Raidsong, after you broke it, it was gone forever??
<edli1> I do have a terrabite that I have unplugged, I didnt want to risk doing something stupid
<Raidsong> phillw, for usb its stuck at kernel_thread_helper
<Raidsong> cd is disk error BB AX=4240
<furry> i am sorry
<furry> i had to do a REISUB
<phillw> edli1, we're going to need a bit of that 1TB drive, you have 44GB in your /home directory, which is not going to fir onto 4GB flash drive
<furry> edli1,
<furry> what are you trying to do?
<Raidsong> according to the internet the computer i bought yesterday has a bad bios bad ram and a bad HDD
<furry> please tell me
<meindian523> Raidsong, What are you trying to install onto that box?
<meindian523> Lol
<Raidsong> ubuntu
<mohi1> Lol
<meindian523> Raidsong, I meant what version too, how did you generate the USB installs, the CDs
<meindian523> etc
<meindian523> more details
<phillw> Raidsong: the error i looked up ealrier was for a bios that needed flashing with new firmware
<Raidsong> usb generated from this computer
<edli1> phillw, plugged in and ready for your instructions
<furry> bodhizazen, how do u feel about underclocks
<furry> undervolt whatever
<furry> idk the exact term
<phillw> edli1 does the 1tb drive have a linux area on it already?
<Raidsong> phillw, the error i cited earlier was different
<bodhizazen> Have not tried it, seems reasonable
<edli1> phillw, no
<Raidsong> i have never had this many problems with any computer
<furry> phillw, what is his problem?
<phillw> edli1, drat
<meindian523> Raidsong, using UnetBootin, or the System>>Administration thingy?
<Raidsong> yes
<furry> bodhizazen, the reason being is that my laptop get like hot as hell for some reason when i'm not even doing intense work. it  never has overheated but is uncomfortable. would that be able to fix it?
<phillw> edli1, let me have a think a moment and a ciggie
<meindian523> phillw, why, if (s)he is transferring data, it doesn't matter
<meindian523> furry, I would advise cleaning it out before trying to underclock
<furry> i mean it's not that dirty
<meindian523> inside?
<phillw> meindian523: the data in /home is needed by edli1, if we cannot save the 9.10 -> 10.04 upgrade and need a re-install the /home is needed
<furry> meindian523, idfk, probably not.
<furry> the whole home dir?
<Raidsong> i think ill try a battery of installs using the x64 version
<meindian523> phillw, yes, but if he is just backing up data, it can work with FAT32, NTFS, whatever, doesn't need to be a fs like ext3/4 or whatever
<phillw> edli1, i'll brb - dog wants out
<furry> yeah
<furry> it probably would be worse
<furry> because then you have to fuck with permissions and shit
<furry> just do a vfa
<furry> vfat
<phillw> i know, but rsync -aS is real easy if you have a linux partitin:-D
<meindian523> furry, so check the insides, if dirty, clean, if clean, think of underclocking or whatever
<meindian523> phillw, ah, point
<furry> idk why you just don't go and pick the folders you want out
<furry> tar it
<furry> and then back it up
<furry> i mean like.. i just see problems coming from backing up like
<furry> .gconf and shit
<furry> especially when you're going to do an upgrade
<meindian523> BTW bodhizazen I think the permissions being preserved inside a tar archive is 1 step closer to "don't think before run" mentality in Windows
<Raidsong> well i think i found the problem
<meindian523> what was it Raidsong ?
<meindian523> what say bodhizazen
<meindian523> ?
<Raidsong> note to self dont install an i386 version on an amd processor
<meindian523> Raidsong, that shouldn't matter...
<furry> yeah
<furry> that would do nothing
<furry> and you probably shouldnt do it unless you have like 2+ GB of ram
<Raidsong> you sure? because it seems to be the only variable and the i386 as far as i know related to intel
<furry> for some reason the dumbass i bought this computer from put 4.5GB of ram in this laptop with an i386 only processor.
<furry> i mean like that just pissed me off.
<meindian523> Raidsong, it's just the arch, AFAIK, processors are all clones of the PC arch
<meindian523> by which I mean the IBM PC arch
<furry> lol @ searching 'ubuntu underclock' and only returning forums
<furry> bodhizazen, you got time?
<meindian523> Raidsong, Intel brought out the 8086, 80286, 386, 486, etc, the entire family and clones is called the x86/ i386/586/686 arch
<Raidsong> and how does this relate to amd processors?
<meindian523> Raidsong, it relates that AMD is also x86 arch clone
<furry> this is the shit i got bodhizazen
<furry> http://processorfinder.intel.com/details.aspx?sSpec=SL8VN
<meindian523> the different archs are like x86, PPC, ARM, etc
<furry> is anyone still selling PPC computers?
<meindian523> so x86 is manufactured by both Intel & AMD, that's the two I know, there might be more
<meindian523> Raidsong, effectively all the AMD procs are based off the old Intel 286, 386 etc arch, but development is independent in terms of pipelining, interfacing with mem, etc
<Raidsong> at any rate perhaps the x64 version will work on my computer
<meindian523> Raidsong, only if your processor IS 64-bit compatible, which, if you bought it yesterday (new), is pretty much a given
<meindian523>            //\\
<meindian523>                    O
<meindian523> oops
<meindian523> nvm
<meindian523>   0/
<meindian523>  /|
<meindian523>  /\
<meindian523>   0__0
<meindian523>   /|  \
<meindian523>   \\  /\
<meindian523>     0
<meindian523>   /  \
<meindian523>     0
<meindian523>   /  \
<meindian523>  |  \o_/____
<meindian523> well whatever
 * meindian523 goes off to dinner
<meindian523> bye people
<tyranos> bye ascii artist
<meindian523> tyranos, nah, newbie
<meindian523> that last one didn't even turn out how I wanted it
<tyranos> looks like someone draggin a corpse
<meindian523> well, close but as I said, not perfect
<meindian523> it was supposed to be a person lying on the ground, after being hit by the guy standing
<tyranos> what is the purpose of ubuntu-beginners ?
<hobgoblin> it's the help channel for the Beginners Team
<mohi1> tyranos, you looked at the topic i think =]
<mohi1> hiyas hobgoblin
<tyranos> yes but that could be anything
<tyranos> what is the ubuntu beginners team
<pedro3005> We (try to) help beginners
<hobgoblin> tyranos: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BeginnersTeam
<mohi1> tyranos, its for a members chat
<tyranos> oh thank you, i ll read that and come back :)
<asterismo> hi my fellow ubunteers
<bodhizazen> Anyone here any good with icon themes ?
<bodhizazen> Ie making your own ?
<furball> bodhizazen, i just undervolted all by my self ;DDDDD!
<furball> i actually undervolted too much at first and like fucked it :p
<mohi1> Guest3226, when are ya going to identify yourself?
<mohi1> or you set it as your nick!!
<furball> mohi1,
<furball> stfu.
<furball> srsly.
<mohi1> Boss i am tired of it
<bodhizazen> furball, for the last time, please tone it down
<furball> woah dude sorry.
 * furball ♥ bodhizazen 
<bodhizazen> "stfu" and "fucked" are inappropriate for this channel
<furball> you used to be cool.
<bodhizazen> continued violations will result in a kb
<bodhizazen> This is an official ubuntu channel now, so the CoC applies
<bodhizazen> Such was the decision of the BT
<furball> oh yeah, forgot.
<tyranos> is bzr the right tool to download from bazaar.launchpad.net/~user?
<compiledkernel> happy mohi1?
<mohi1> collinp, =]
<collinp> :o
<mohi1> err wrong ping. sorry
<furball> compiledkernel, do u still do them links
<mohi1> compiledkernel, so. sup?
<compiledkernel> not really furball. Im livin mohi1
<mohi1> ah
<collinp> compiledkernel: 42.
<mohi57o9> night all
<edlik> my 9.10 system seems to recognize that I have a cd/dvd player, but will not recognize blank cd media. It does however recognize if I put in a disc with something on it. Any suggestions?
<tyranos> try different blanks from different manufacturers
<tyranos> and k3b worked better than brasero and gnome-baker
<ddecator> tyranos: to answer your earlier question, yes bzr is the right tool to pull a branch from lp
<tyranos> thx guys i had to add a ppa with a fresh version for it to work
<nishanth> can some one help me with a plugin issue on firefox or chrome?
<nishanth> someone in here?
<nishanth> so very dead
<nishanth> hello someone in here who can help?
<That_Wiki_Guy> nishanth: Whats up
<nishanth> well i am having trbl playing an online live streaming video which uses microsoft media server plugin
<That_Wiki_Guy> nishanth: ?
<nishanth> That_Wiki_Guy well i am having trbl playing an online live streaming video which uses microsoft media server plugin
<nishanth> That_Wiki_Guy do you have any ideas, of how to solve this
<That_Wiki_Guy> nishanth: Ok...what distro are u using
<That_Wiki_Guy> And welcome goran
<That_Wiki_Guy> nishanth: Are you using ubuntu kubuntu xubuntu what
<nishanth> That_Wiki_Guy ubuntu lucid
<That_Wiki_Guy> nishanth: Ok...
<That_Wiki_Guy> nishanth: And what type of video is this...
<goran> That_Wiki_Guy,  thx
<phillw> silverlight, only available on Win machines to my knowledge
<That_Wiki_Guy> You said it's via the Internet so I assume you're using Firefox or Google Chrome?
<nishanth> That_Wiki_Guy it is an online live streaming video, if you want i can give you the link
<That_Wiki_Guy> phillw: It is..
<That_Wiki_Guy> phillw: If that's what he's trying to view he's not going to be able to
<phillw> i have had this issue with Sky sports on ubuntu
<That_Wiki_Guy> nishanth: Is the video using the Silverlight plugin?
<That_Wiki_Guy> phillw: Hmm
<That_Wiki_Guy> phillw: No surprise right? That's why windows is windows
 * phillw makes a note to bitch to Sky about it
<That_Wiki_Guy> HI! tinytim
<nishanth> That_Wiki_Guy i think it is microsoft media server plugin... but i am not sure ...is there a way to check?
<That_Wiki_Guy> nishanth: Usually it will tell you that "plugin name" is needed
<That_Wiki_Guy> Least that's been my experience
<That_Wiki_Guy> goran: And how are you?
<tinytim> Oh its down here, couldn't see were one  enters there word........
<goran> That_Wiki_Guy, pretty god
<goran> good :)
<That_Wiki_Guy> tinytim: Lol
<nishanth> That_Wiki_Guy is there a way to confirm if it is the microsoft media server plugin, if you want i can give you the link for the video
<That_Wiki_Guy> goran: Excellent
<tinytim> Just exploring, shall book mark tis page.......
<That_Wiki_Guy> nishanth: Ok
<That_Wiki_Guy> tinytim: Using the webchat.freenode website?
<tinytim> I have no idea.
<nishanth> That_Wiki_Guy http://olangal.com/component/content/article/48-live-tv/1425-asianet-live.html
<tinytim> Found this from a link via Ubuntu fourms
<That_Wiki_Guy> tinytim: How are you connected to the channel? A program or the Internet(website)
<tinytim> no spell check here
<That_Wiki_Guy> nishanth: Ok I don't know exactly what the plugin is but you should be able to install "it" via firefox
<tinytim> I am connect from a ranch 30 mile north west of Lillooet Bc via xeplore net Satetile service, over the internet.
<That_Wiki_Guy> tinytim: Never mind
<That_Wiki_Guy> nishanth: Im on my iPod touch and it wanted firefox from me so...
<nishanth> That_Wiki_Guy how? and besides on firefox it does not say missing plugin but instead it gives me a blank screen
<tinytim> I may have a question later....... I need to check back at the forum
<That_Wiki_Guy> nishanth: Hmm...gimme just a sec
<phillw> That_Wiki_Guy: I've sent the email, as I pay a lot of money for Sky Sports, it's time they told me why i cannot watch it on my non MS computer ;-)
<That_Wiki_Guy> phillw: :P
<That_Wiki_Guy> Hi furball!!!
<furball> sup.
<That_Wiki_Guy> nishanth: Hmm
<That_Wiki_Guy> nishanth: I tried searching for the extension but couldn't find it
<nishanth> That_Wiki_Guy any clues?
<That_Wiki_Guy> nishanth: Right now at this moment I don't sadly
<That_Wiki_Guy> nishanth: Dont give up though
<nishanth> That_Wiki_Guy i been trying since last 2 weeks and no one has been able to help
<That_Wiki_Guy> furball: And how are you today?
<furball> p good.
<furball> i hate wikis
<That_Wiki_Guy> nishanth: Ok have you googled it? Have you posted on the forums? Have you looked at https://help.ubuntu.com
<That_Wiki_Guy> furball: Why do you hate Wiki?
<furball> what are you looking for nishanth
<furball> hate the syntax
<furball> stupid as hell imo
<nishanth> furball  i am having trbl playing an online live streaming video which uses microsoft media server plugin
<furball> lol
<furball> moonlight
<furball> duh
<nishanth> furball do you have any ideas?
<furball> moonlight
<furball> moonlight
<furball> moonlight
<furball> oh
<furball> shit
<furball> microsoft media server plugin
<furball> wtf is that?
<That_Wiki_Guy> furball: Language please...whatch it
<furball> fk off.
<nishanth> furball some plugin to play an online video
<nishanth> furball do you want to check the link?
<That_Wiki_Guy> furball: Nice to see you too roflcopters
<furball> yes.
<furball> nishanth, yes.
<nishanth> furball http://olangal.com/component/content/article/48-live-tv/1425-asianet-live.html
<nishanth> furball does it work for you?
#ubuntu-beginners 2011-05-16
<MrChrisDruif> Lubuntu
<MrChrisDruif> [styx]; You could try Lubuntu, it's based Ubuntu with LXDE as DE
<[styx]> i wansnt looking for it
<[styx]> grover78 was
<MrChrisDruif> Ow....alright....but you could also try it ;)
<MrChrisDruif> xD
<[styx]> lol
<[styx]> maybe
<[styx]> im happy with 11.04
<grover78> can anyone give me some info plz? looking for a nice light OS to run. Ubuntu is OK, but is there something lighter?
<grover78> I'm gonna try mint 10. Or puppy... pro's and cons of these??
<MrChrisDruif> grover78; Lubuntu
<MrChrisDruif> Puppy is just weird, mainly designed to run as live-system
<MrChrisDruif> Lubuntu (Or Mint 10 LXDE/Peppermint??) is Ubuntu but then with LXDE as DE
<MrChrisDruif> !DE
<ubot2> In den meisten ubuntu-Kanälen wird nur Englisch gesprochen. Für deutschsprachige Hilfe besuchen Sie bitte #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #edubuntu-de oder #ubuntu-at. Geben Sie einfach /join #ubuntu-de ein! Danke für Ihr Verständnis.
<MrChrisDruif> Meh...
<MrChrisDruif> Not what I wanted
<grover78> what's lubuntu like compared to ubuntu? I'm still getting used to linux stuff. I'm used to WinXP
<MrChrisDruif> grover78; I don't really understand what you mean? Really late over here...
<grover78> what's the diff between lubuntu and ubuntu?
<grover78> I just want a nice light OS, user friendly of course...
<MrChrisDruif> The biggest difference between is the Desktop Environment chosen. Lubuntu uses LXDE (Lightweight X11 Desktop Environment) where Ubuntu uses Gnome.
<MrChrisDruif> But they use the same repositories, so you can install everything you can install from Ubuntu on Lubuntu
<MrChrisDruif> Basic install is very minimal with Lubuntu, so the "full-desktop" you get with Ubuntu you don't get. But you get a good base to start with :)
<genshooter> grover: im using xubuntu (10.04) on my (dell) pentium4 2.5ghz 512ram old school comp... it seems nicer to my limited resources than ubuntu 10.04 was
<grover78> ok... well I've got mint (Julia) and lubuntu 11.04 on the download....
<MrChrisDruif> genshooter; Xfce is medium-weight nowadays
<genshooter> i believe it
<grover78> genshooter, thanks for the info, I've got a p4 2 ghz with 756RAM...
<MrChrisDruif> grover78; If you got any questions concerning Lubuntu, please join #lubuntu for direct support or read about it on wiki.ubuntu.com/Lubuntu
<genshooter> has alot of stuff ive turned off like the second workspace, im actually right now trying to find out the best way to edit what programs/scripts/commands are run on startup
<genshooter> the linux equivolent of msconfig
<grover78> right....
<grover78> at this point I think I'll try lubuntu first, see if that's smoother then ubuntu
<grover78> if that's no go then I'll try mint
<MrChrisDruif> genshooter; wiki.ubuntu.com/Xubuntu ?
<seidos> stallman.org
<MrChrisDruif> Or help.ubuntu.com/community/Xubuntu perhaps?
<MrChrisDruif> grover78; It'll run smoother, you can count on it :)
<grover78> sounds good
<grover78> so here's a question... how do I download proriatry drivers for my mobo?
<grover78> I tried going to the website for support but it doesn't recognize firefox
<MrChrisDruif> Graphics driverS?
<grover78> yeah, mobo has built in graphics/vid card
<grover78> just hoping to squeeze a bit more performance out of this box
<grover78> nvm I think I might have found a work-around
<grover78> ...or not. File is dos/win only
<grover78> ok so how would I run a win/dos .exe file in linux?
<[styx]> wine
<[styx]> grover78
<grover78> yeah?
<MrChrisDruif> [styx]; Yes, but that wouldn't really help him if he tried to install a driver....for Windows
<MrChrisDruif> grover78; Just try it...
<grover78> well the file are supposed to be installed to the BIOS... drivers and such
<MrChrisDruif> Lubuntu without proprietary drivers I mean
<grover78> lol oh
<[styx]> oh
<MrChrisDruif> Drivers to BIOS....
<grover78> well, still waiting on the DL
<[styx]> i thought he was just trying to run a program
<grover78> well tell you what. I'll just hang tight while lubuntu DL's
<grover78> can lubuntu run live?
<MrChrisDruif> grover78; Yup
<MrChrisDruif> They use Ubiquity just like Ubuntu
<MrChrisDruif> Ubiquity is the fancy "Ubuntu" name for installer
<grover78> good stuff. So I'll leave ubuntu installed and run lubunto live for a bit to see what I think
<grover78> hey, can I run lubuntu and ubuntu as a dual-boot?
<grover78> sorry, random thought there lol
<[styx]> go through the install process
<[styx]> just like you did with ubuntu
<[styx]> but partiton your harddrive
<[styx]> and install it on the partiton
<grover78> ok will do
<grover78> I got a terrible DL speed so I'm gonna hop off here... I'll try the install and come back later
<r4y> I want to know how long pastebin holds the info pasted, as well as how long imagebin hold images
<r4y> I can offtopic if that is better then asking here. I guess it is offtopic
<genshooter> were talkin about pastebin in #ubuntu right now maybe someone there will know?
<r4y> I went to offtopic and some answered my question saying that it is stored for about a month.
<r4y> I meant ubuntu-offtopic
<r4y> TY, bye o/
<JackyAlcine> pastebin lasts usually about a month, but you can change that.
<grover78> bio you here?
<bioterror> for a moment
<bioterror> it's 4am :D
<grover78> where the heck are you?? (I'm in canada its 8pm here)
<MrChrisDruif> Indeed, where are you? as it's only 3 here
<bioterror> grover78, that country which just won ice hochey world championship ;)
<MrChrisDruif> AM*
<grover78> anyways, how is it possible to burn a cd, yet ubuntu not recognise my CD drive under computer?
<grover78> lol I see Bio
<bioterror> grover78, sudo lshw
<bioterror> can you see your cd-rom drive
<grover78> nope, thats the thing. I just burned lubuntu to CD, but yet under places>computer I can't see the cd rom
<grover78> strange no?
<bioterror> hmmm
<bioterror> you have cd in the drive?
<grover78> well the one I just burned. I suppose it was a bad burn and the computer just thinks theres nothing in the drive
<bioterror> try audio cd or something else
<grover78> yeah I just tried my ubuntu CD and that's recognised.
<grover78> guess I should re-burn lubuntu and see what happens
<bioterror> grover78, your computer doesnt support usb boot?
<[styx]> its old he said
<bioterror> for me C2D is old too
<grover78> sadly no bioterror usb boot is not an optiion
<grover78> I have to burn the iso to CD and boot from the CD
<grover78> do I burn the iso, or the contents of the iso file?
<bioterror> grover78, check MD5sum first
<grover78> how do I do that?
<bioterror> md5sum fooo.iso
<grover78> ?
<bioterror> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/HowToMD5SUM
<Ambrose83> how do i make virtualbox recognize my USB
<Ambrose83> The ubuntu website says:
<Ambrose83> Add yourself to the user group vboxusers, then log out and back in, to make use of available USB devices. To do this via the graphical interface, click in the menu System/Administration/ Users and Groups.
<Ambrose83> However I do not see the vboxusers option in the Users and Groups section
<JackyAlcine> You might need the non-OSE version of VirtualBox, Ambrose83
<Ambrose83> I am looking for the virtualbox-4.0 in the software downloader but i can't seem to find it
<Braiam> Ambrose83: I guest that is a separate repo for that
<Ambrose83> Braiam: I am not sure what that means
<Braiam> Ambrose83: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/608146/
<Braiam> ups bad link
<Braiam> http://www.virtualbox.org/wiki/Downloads
<Braiam> Ambrose83: look for the Linux Host line
<Braiam> then Debian based distros
<Ambrose83> Funny, I just did that I have got the package installing now
<Ambrose83> Now VirtualBox-4.0 is giving me an error message:
<Ambrose83> Failed to access the USB subsystem
<Ambrose83> Details:
<Ambrose83> Result Code:
<Ambrose83> NS_ERROR_FAILURE (0x00004005)
<Ambrose83> Component:
<Ambrose83> Host
<Ambrose83> Interface:
<Ambrose83> IHost {35b004f4-7806-4009-bfa8-d1308adba7e5}
<Ambrose83> Callee:
<Ambrose83> IMachine {662c175e-a69d-40b8-a77a-1d719d0ab062}
<Error404NotFound> i hate ubuntu
<styx> why
<Error404NotFound> wont connect to blue tooth kb
<Braiam> Error404NotFound: you have the bluez paq instaled?
<Error404NotFound> i have no idea what that is
<Error404NotFound> briaa\\
<Error404NotFound> ffs
<Error404NotFound> Braiam:
<Braiam> Error404NotFound: bluez is the package that manage the bluethoot links in ubuntu
<Braiam> Error404NotFound: also the gnome-bluetooth brings the gui
<Braiam> Error404NotFound: if you want support /join #ubuntu
<Error404NotFound> lol
<Error404NotFound> like they suport anyone
<Braiam> Error404NotFound: if they don't know the answer or you don't ask correctly, nobody respond
<Error404NotFound> if they didnt understand me they hve no business trying to support anyone...
<nit-wit> Error404NotFound, you are such an idiot grow u;p;
<Error404NotFound> you grow up lil fag
<Braiam> Error404NotFound: #u is a pretty big channel so nobody can read so fast
<Error404NotFound> no one has ever talked in there
<Braiam> but they try, also remember is voluntary
<Braiam> Error404NotFound: read the topic, please
<Error404NotFound> whats that have to do with anything
<Braiam> Error404NotFound: there is a interesting link up there How to ask smart questions
<Error404NotFound> should be alink on how to understand english
<Braiam> Error404NotFound: let's move the conversation to #ubuntu-beginners-team
<KyleB> I need help with an ftp server.
<Puck`> and hi to you too, welcome to the ubuntu beginners channel (:
<KyleB> Hi
<Puck`> well KyleB, until you explain your problem, no one will be able to help you
<Error404NotFound> lol
<KyleB> Sorry. I'm having trouble connecting to my ftp server.
<Error404NotFound> use a hammer
<KyleB> lol. I would if that would help.
<Error404NotFound> its helped me on many occasion
<Puck`> KyleB: okay, but what kind of problems? What are you trying to do exactly? What error messages are you getting? (:
<Error404NotFound> he must get a lot of pebkac errors like me
<KyleB> In filezilla I get a 530 login incorrect message. Then a critical error.
<Puck`> KyleB: did you try any other client?
<KyleB> +Puck': I've tried fireftp.
<Puck`> KyleB: and, what happened? (:
<KyleB> I don't remember the errors but I can't connect still.
<Error404NotFound> they got cute ftp for linux?
<Puck`> Error404NotFound: Google is still your friend
<Error404NotFound> google is not nor ever will be my friend
<Puck`> KyleB: well when was the last time you connected to the FTP? And did anything change since then?
<Puck`> Error404NotFound: that's your loss, but still doesn't change what I was trying to imply (:
<Error404NotFound> its my gain
<Error404NotFound> google is evil
<Puck`> alright.
<KyleB> +Puck': I've never been able to connect to it.
<Puck`> KyleB: well then double check your credentials, username and password
<KyleB> +Puck': I'm new to ftp and not sure what files to check and where there are.
<Puck`> KyleB: oh I see. So where have you setup your FTP server?
<KyleB> +Puck': It's at my house.
<Puck`> KyleB: what FTP software did you install? proftpd?
<bioterror> why use ftp when there's openssh-server and sftp
 * bioterror wonders
<KyleB> +Puck': Yes.
<Error404NotFound> i use hfs
<bioterror> Error404NotFound, you mean HFS+?
<Puck`> KyleB: are you sure you can connect to the server? I mean does it have connection to the outside world, it isn't blocked by a router or firewall?
<KyleB> +Puck': I'm not sure how to test that. lol.
<Error404NotFound> shut down yer firewall...
<Puck`> KyleB: do you have the ip address of your server? You should be able to ping it. Open a terminal and write: ping yourIP
<Puck`> Error404NotFound: It's awesome that you're trying to help, but please, just help if you're sure you want too, otherwise you might confuse the others (:
<KyleB> +Puck': All packets recieved.
<Puck`> KyleB: that's great. proFTPd uses your server username and password as a login, you sure you used those during a login attempt?
<Error404NotFound> lol
<KyleB> +Puck': Yes.
<KyleB> +Puck': Could I add a new user and try that?
<Puck`> KyleB: of course, you've got ssh access to the server?
<Puck`> brb, cigarette break (:
<duanedesign> hello
<duanedesign> .6'
<duanedesign> .5
<duanedesign> ugh
<Puck`> hi duanedesign (:
<Puck`> rough weekend? ((:
<KyleB> +Puck': How would I create a new user? Would I use this in terminal?  sudo useradd username -p password -d /home/FTP-shared -s /bin/false
<duanedesign> sudo adduser <username>
<duanedesign> or use 'User and groups'
<r4y> OK, I have a question I have been wondering for many many months if not for more then a year now
<r4y> I found an entry not listed in alacarte called other. It has applications that are repeated over and over like for instance wine core exe which exists 6 times. I want to lower that number down if not delete what is not useful at all
<Puck`> KyleB: what duanedesign said (:
<Puck`> duanedesign: he's adding users on a server, so not User and groups
<r4y> These same entries exist under open with
<KyleB> +Pule`: I can now access it with my account but there are no directories.
<KyleB> meant +Puke` sorry.
<Puck`> KyleB: do you have anything in your /home/ folder?
<r4y> These same entries exist under open with other application, sorry I should have completed that sentence
<Puck`> puke? Ouh ((:
<KyleB> Puck
<KyleB> I'm tired. lol.
<Puck`> haha, it's okay, no worries (:
<KyleB> +Puck`: Yes.
<Puck`> KyleB: which username did you login with? The one you just created or the one you tried before and didn't work?
<KyleB> +Puck`: The one I was trying before. I tried the one I just created and nothing on dice with that one.
<Puck`> KyleB: you could try to restart proftpd with the command: sudo /etc/init.d/proftpd restart
 * DarkwingDuck holds his breath
<KyleB> +Puke`: Ok I restared it.
<Puck`> KyleB: try now
<duanedesign> sorry the -m adds the home directory. sudo useradd -d /home/testuser -m testuser
<duanedesign> sudo passwd testuser  <--add password
<KyleB> +Puck`: Nothing and now I can login with the other account.
<Puck`> KyleB: and still no directories? Can you create any?
<KyleB> +Puck`: I can't even connect anymore.
<Puck`> KyleB: ouhm, something weird is going on there :\
<KyleB> +Puck`: Yeah I would say.
 * tsimpson notes that the '+' is not part of the nick
<KyleB> Sorry
<tsimpson> nothing to be sorry about, just letting you know
<KyleB> Thanks.
<tsimpson> it actually signifies they have "voice" in the channel
<KyleB> Voice?
<tsimpson> it's usually used when the channel is moderated, so only people with voice can talk in the channel, but in this case it just shows people who are "important" ;)
<KyleB> Oh. I see.
<r4y> Hmm, so I am looking at these entries under other, like I said there are 6 called wine core exe, I decided instead to look at the 3 called winebrowser under properties of it they have wine start /ProgIDOpen htmlfile %f and wine start /ProgIDOpen htmlfile %f and wine start /ProgIDOpen xmlfile %f so I have an idea of what to do I guess. 2 of those are exactly the same unless I am mistaken, so...
<r4y> ...1 of those I guess can be deleted
<r4y> I am un aware of the need for these
<KyleB> Puck`: Any idea what's wrong?
<r4y> Could I have accidentally made these entries when opening something but instead accidentally opened wine in it's place?
<r4y> That's all I am going to post sorry
<Puck`> KyleB: well seeing that sometimes it works, sometimes it doesn't ... i don't really have the slightest idea
<KyleB> Puck`: This what it says in the proftpd.log - "USER kyle: user is not a UserAlias"
<KyleB> Puck`: I created a new user and used the first users password to login and it work. But in the proftpd.log it shows that I connected with the first account.
<KyleB> And still no directories.
<kristian-t40> hi all
<wdzzz> Hello guys i have problem, when I type TOP commands and when im trying to exit top..then CTRL+Z works but its not exit from memory but only suspened top process
<coalwater> geez, why do people leave if they don't get their reply in 2 mins
<coalwater> i was gonna help but his loss
<tsimpson> because they are impatient
<tsimpson> and impatient people don't deserve an answer anyway ;)
<pleia2> a lot of people don't really understand the IRC format, 2 minutes feels like a long time
<DarkwingDuck> pleia2: you're up still?
 * pleia2 nods
<DarkwingDuck> XD
<coalwater> where are the default apache errors pages located by default..
<coalwater> ok there's /var/www/error/ but these don't seem like php/html pages
<bioterror> coalwater, how about dpkg -L
<bioterror> gee
<coalwater> i don't understand
<coalwater> what is that supposed to do
<bioterror> install lighttpd :D
<coalwater> i just want a page to respond as if it doesn't exist, though it actually does, just till im done testing
<coalwater> and it's on an already working website
<coalwater> nvm, i just faked it with the page's html
<coalwater> hi cprofitt
<cprofitt> hello coalwater
<vohe> hi - out - there. I got a problem with Ubuntu 11.04 and the standard gnome (2.0 i guess). I installed LibreOffice 3.4.0-5 Beta. After that i didn't see any menu-icons for Libreoffice?
<bioterror> hmmm
<coalwater> there's a gnome menu thing for libre office, do u have it installed?
<vohe> Thx, for your post. Shure, i did. But is there a script or anything else to do a update of the icons ??
<coalwater> are u talking about the application menu icons, or the in application icons, like open and save and such
<bioterror> you should have /usr/share/applications/writer.desktop or something like that
<vohe> @coalwater no, i talk about the gnome-menue. Application - Office - LibreOffice Writer ...
<vohe> @bioterror - just a moment, i take a look
<coalwater> do u have a certain theme installed
<vohe> @coalwater -no it is all set to standard - i mean nothing changed. The only thing i change is the LibreOffice installation. Normaly Libre3.3.2 is installed within Ubuntu11.04
<coalwater> did u check the directory that bioterror told u?
<vohe> i got a file called: /usr/share/applications/libreoffice3.4 writer but thats a link
<vohe> as i click on this link in nautilus - the program starts.
<vohe> there is also libreoffice3.4 calc and libreoffice3.4 math ... all of them got the same icon
<vohe> but in the gnome menu i see a (folder) with a questionmark in it
<coalwater> it should be in the /usr/share/icons/
<coalwater> i think the problem is that they are named like that
<coalwater> they shouldn't have the libreoffice prefix
<vohe> hmm. no in the /usr/share/icons folder i only see other folders. They named like the themes i can choose. (e.g. there is a folder called redglass)
<vohe> i found some of the icons. They are at: /usr/share/icons/gnome/128x128/apps
<Fvic> hi all,can anyone plz help me in executing a simple qt program???error-"QApplication: No such file or directory"???
<xardas008> is it a program you've written?
<xardas008> or did you download it somewhere?
<Fvic> i downloaded.actually i can send you the program.i have started qt tday only
<xardas008> try to run qmake --project (or qmake -project don't know if one or two -)
<xardas008> and after that qmake && make
<Fvic> yes i tried but actually i think thieir is problem in path setting.error is QApplication:no such file exist
<xardas008> qt devel files are installed?
<xardas008> and a .proj file exists?
<Fvic> ah..m sorry but in which directory to find..their are numerous"QtSDK"and "QtCreator"and "Desktop" etc etc
<xardas008> when you install qtcreator via synaptic everything you need will be installed too
<Fvic> yes i did that...
<xardas008> can you send me a link where you downloaded the program? I will have a look at it
<Fvic> actually i just want to compile c++ program that uses qt header files,but error is coming
<Fvic> k...
<Fvic> sir i bought abook n got a cd in that...the program was from their..
<Fvic> http://pastebin.com/xfjGPGeN
<Fvic> xardas008, http://pastebin.com/xfjGPGeN
<xardas008> one moment, i will have a deeper look at it
<Fvic> k..
<xardas008> ok works for me.
<xardas008> called the file test.cpp and put it into a folder named test, then inserted the text via copy & paste, run qmake -project && qmake && make on terminal and after that ./test
<xardas008> and program started
<Fvic> is their need for setting environment variable?
<xardas008> if you can run qmake, then everything is set up
<xardas008> he needs the .proj file in which he has a information about what packages needed like qtcore
<Fvic> should i make test folderin home directory?
<xardas008> http://pastebin.com/Fn7LviFs
<xardas008> that stands in my test.pro file
<xardas008> you need a folder yes
<xardas008> how you name it depends on your choice
<xardas008> and where to put
<Fvic> k..i must try it now
<xardas008> and qmake -project generates the needed .pro file for you
<Vvic> xardas008, sir,my .pro file was created but cannot run that file.i wrote"./test"[test1 is my file name],then error"bash: ./test1: No such file or directory"       is coming
<xardas008> what's the output of ls?
<xardas008> maybe the executable file is called only test
<Vvic> "hello.cpp  Makefile  test1.pro"
<xardas008> did you call qmake && make?
<Vvic> should i write "./test1.pro"...but then error perission denied is coming
<xardas008> you need to execute three commands: qmake -project (generates a .pro file), qmake and after that make
<Vvic> ok..i didnt tried make
<Vvic> simply make or some other parameter along with make?
<xardas008> only make
<xardas008> it will compile your program
<Vvic> http://pastebin.com/NhZ1pHpX
<Vvic> xardas008, list of error coming..http://pastebin.com/NhZ1pHpX
<xardas008> what files are in /usr/include/qt4?
<Fvic> xardas008, i installed it in home folder with name QtSDK.....their is none file as such qt4 in  usr/include/
<xardas008> that's why it doesn't work
<xardas008> he tries to include this directory and does not find it
<xardas008> install qt from the ubuntu repositories
<Fvic> xardas008, so sir any suggestion?
<Fvic> k..."suo apt-get install qt4"...will it be fine
<Fvic> ?
<xardas008> mom
<Fvic> mom??
<Error404NotFound> milk of magnesia
<xardas008> if you call sudo apt-get install qtcreator he will install everything needed
<xardas008> mom is the short word for moment
<Fvic> k thaks a lot..i will install again
<Fvic> okz..:).
<Error404NotFound> you would be the first person ive ever seen use mom ad moment it my 12 years on the internet
<Error404NotFound> wow i can spell
<xardas008> Fvic: just tell me if it now works
<Fvic> i will surely sir...gtng installed.
<Fvic> a bit of problem with my net connection.speed is very slow..so taking a time
<Fvic> xardas008, sir it woked..
<xardas008> nice
<Fvic> xardas008, thanks a lot..:)
<xardas008> np
<Fvic> now i m more willing to learn this language further....it was f grt help
<etodd> problems with wireless and ethernet drivers on Dell laptop... can someone help?
<coalwater> i dont have wireless ,but i could tell u this is a common problem, maybe soon ull find someone to help u
<MrChrisDruif> !wireless
<ubot2> Wireless documentation, including how-to guides and troubleshooting information, can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<MrChrisDruif> More then that I can't help
<seidos> gotta' find out if there is a working kernel module for your wireless chipset
<seidos> if not, well...then hopefully you have the patience for ndiswrapper (assuming it will work with your chipset)
<etodd> ubot2, I have no internet access on my laptop now, ethernet driver disappeared too... how do I add drivers via jumpdrive?
<ubot2> etodd: Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<seidos> well, i would recommend getting to slack
<MrChrisDruif> etodd; I gave ubot2 the command.
<seidos> i'm not sure if the CoC recommends a method of "relaxed work", last time i checked, it didn't
 * MrChrisDruif says *Hi*
<etodd> seidos, wireless worked with ubuntu 10.10, but updated to 11.04 ... gone?
<coalwater> lol that ubot2 is smarter than i thought
<seidos> etodd: when i used 11.04, it worked
<seidos> what chipset are you using etodd ?
<etodd> seidos, I'm an amateur... how do I locate chipset?
<seidos> etodd: only way i know is the terminal command "lspci"
<seidos> the terminal is our friend
<seidos> just like "the graph" in economics
<etodd> seidos, terminal I can do, commands I don't know
<etodd> seidos, let me get back to you with my chipset
<seidos> etodd: you can do lspci | grep Wireless *should* return one line
<seidos> etodd: then search the web "chipset ubuntu 11.04" something like this
<etodd> seidos,  lspci gave me a list, not sure where chipset is?
<seidos> etodd: do lspci | grep Wireless
<seidos> it should make it one line
<seidos> but you're looking for "Wireless"
<etodd> seidos, nothing
<seidos> etodd: paste the whole list, i'll find it for you
<seidos> on paste.ubuntu.com
<seidos> or...try harder :)
<seidos> well, not "harder", but "more" until you succeed
<seidos> i'm not in a hurry
<seidos> hopefully you aren't either
<seidos> how's life?
<etodd> seidos, give me a moment, must trx by jumpdrive to windows machine then paste
<seidos> ah, i see
<seidos> etodd: actually, lspci | grep Ethernet should work
<coalwater> ok since the dev channel is probably sleeping, any body here for a small regex question
<etodd> seidos, http://paste.ubuntu.com/608697/
<seidos> coalwater: not me
<coalwater> lol, well thanks for replying :D
<seidos> i mean, ask away, but don't be disappointed if i'm unable to help
<kristian_> holstein, ping
<seidos> etodd: line 22, "WLAN" should've gave it away, but 802.11b/g also is an indicator
<seidos> coalwater: i would think #perl or something would be a better place to ask
<etodd> seidos, Ethernet brought "Broadcom Corp BCM4401-B0 100Base-TX (rev 02)
<coalwater> hm
<coalwater> k ill try
<seidos> etodd: yeah, it would have needed to be lspci | grep Network, apparently
<seidos> my wireless is an atheros ath5k, and it is listed with "Wireless" and "Ethernet" labels
<seidos> etodd: grep just lists lines that match the keyword (it is case sensitive)
<seidos> so, we're passing the lspci list through grep with a keyword to limit what is returned
<seidos> anyway, now you know you're chipset \o/
<seidos> but broadcom i think is :(
<etodd> how do i load a driver for ethernet without access to Ubuntu software center?
<seidos> first we need to find out what kernel module you need
<seidos> oh, check it out etodd: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Driver/bcm43xx
<seidos> distilled that WifiDocs link for you a bit
<coalwater> lol that #perl seem busy testing some stuff
<coalwater> i prefer staying here , feels more comfortable lol
<seidos> hmmm, i'm not sure who else would be good at regexp, #bash or #python?
<seidos> you could also try asking in #gnu
<seidos> the people there have been pretty cool
<coalwater> ill ask jes or something when i find her later
<seidos> and you could also lurk until the channel dies down a bit
<seidos> right on
<coalwater> it's late anyway
<coalwater> i should sleep
<seidos> sleep is good
<seidos> may sweet angels guide thee to thy rest
<coalwater> yea, and that good thing is something i lack :D
<seidos> then, that's bad?
<coalwater> i know! lol
<coalwater> trying to do work then study when im home, and also keep track of other things needed to be done, wish days were longer than 24 hours
<seidos> go lay down, watch the breath, maybe watch the breath, or listen to your pulse for a little while
<seidos> i dunno, i hear good things about biofeedback
<seidos> yeah, i wish i didn't need to sleep either
<seidos> but, no getting around the biology, at least not yet
<seidos> i hear some people don't need as much sleep as others
<seidos> but they are outliers
<seidos> everyone else just pretends :|
<coalwater> they try to make them selves believe that so their bodies wont act tired :D
<MrChrisDruif> coalwater; You'd find more things to do in days longer then 24 hours <_<"
<coalwater> yea MrChrisDruif ,probably right
<seidos> they probably are just really good at relaxing
<seidos> stress wears out the mind and body
<MrChrisDruif> seidos; they?
<MrChrisDruif> Ow, nv I read back :)
<coalwater> ok i think i've done enough, learned url fetching and doing regex, enough for today :D lol
#ubuntu-beginners 2011-05-17
<coalwater> night seidos and MrChrisDruif
<MrChrisDruif> Sleep well coalwater
<coalwater> ty
<norm_> hello, I have a question: How is it that my terminal windows are unreadable? Ie. ctrl-alt-F2 is white and funny looking. Is this a video card problem or can I set it to default vga?
<MrChrisDruif> I don't know, but I'm going offline. Bad timing I guess. Good luck norm_ :)
<KyleB> What does disabling shell access when creating a user do?
<holstein> KyleB: keeps that user out of the shell
<holstein> i would think it would be a security step
<KyleB> holstein: Ok thanks.
<asterismo> i have a question
<asterismo> i people
<asterismo> hi people
<KyleB> Hi
<asterismo> my HP 6735s laptop since 2 weeks started to reboot spontaneously when idle
<asterismo> this happens to me once a day or two
<asterismo> but i would like to look at the logs if there is any, and see what did last the laptop before reboot
<asterismo> is there any kernel log i can check out?
<asterismo> because this is a very bad bug
<holstein> asterismo: might be
<holstein> BUT
<holstein> i would say
<holstein> unplug the HD
<holstein> get a live CD
<holstein> boot that
<holstein> IF it starts failing
<holstein> then, you know its hardware
<holstein> thats what you need to rule out*
<asterismo> but i really do not have the time to do this
<asterismo> but if it is some hardware it should be an error log somewhere, right?
<holstein> asterismo: not necessarily
<holstein> if the hardware is causing the issue
<holstein> then, it would just shut ff
<holstein> off*
<holstein> and im not sure if you would get a proper report
<holstein> thats fairly definitive
<holstein> even if you dont want to unplug the drive
<holstein> just run a live CD
<asterismo> but in live CD i don not have all updates and stuff
<holstein> to get the OS out of the way
<holstein> asterismo: right
<holstein> IF the machine shuts down
<holstein> when you are running the live CD
<holstein> the same as it is now
<holstein> then, you can stop messing with the OS
<holstein> and fix the hardware
<Error404NotFound> oi
<zava> hello, how is Ubuntu getting along with EMU soundcards ?
<Sidewinder1> zava: I'm not familiar with EMU cards, you might try a search on http://www.ubuntuforums.org, if you haven't already.
<MrChrisDruif> !sound
<ubot2> If you're having problems with sound, click the Volume applet, then Sound Preferences, and check your Volume, Hardware, Input, and Output settings.  If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/DmixPlugin - For playing audio files,  see !players and !mp3.
<zava> well, last time i've tried Ubuntu it was quite buggy and the guys from the forums gave me the same feedback
<MrChrisDruif> Just try the livecd I would say
<zava> I' ve tried previous version, 10
<zava> now i'm running virtual box
<zava> I'll say what happens
<MrChrisDruif> Alright, but now we're at 11.04 (btw, which version 10? 10.04 or 10.10?)
<zava> 10.4 I guess
<MrChrisDruif> A year ago?
<MrChrisDruif> Ubuntu has a new version every 6 months
<zava> General impression was that EMU cards are quite difficult
<zava> last year, yes
<zava> ok
<zava> i'll give it a try
<MrChrisDruif> Alright, good luck :)
<Sidewinder1> 10.04 Is the LTS Long Term Service version
<MrChrisDruif> That's true
<MrChrisDruif> But that's mostly interesting for servers, for Desktop you might as well update/fresh install every 6 months
<Sidewinder1> Not my personal philosphy, I just want it to work without having to mess with settings, etc., every 6 months; but it's all good
<Sidewinder1> My history: Gutsy--> Hardy--> Lucid
<MrChrisDruif> Sidewinder1; Indeed, and I use the LTS version on machines I'm not regularly on myself (Desktops and laptops of family)
<Sidewinder1> MrChrisDruif, That's the nice part; there are options. :-)
<MrChrisDruif> :)
<Sidewinder1> MrChrisDruif, Actually, with all of the complaining that I've seen regarding Unity, I'm hopeing that Conical will reconcentrate back on Gnome for their future LTS releases. But in all fairness I haven't tried Unity yet; I'll need a test "box" for that.
<MrChrisDruif> Sidewinder1; It was buggy with me (buggy as in crashing the environment)
<coalwater> my unity is kinda stable, but i hate the lack of indicators, and it acts funny sometimes, but nothing that crashes
<MrChrisDruif> No indicators?
<bioterror> people are so happy about unity
<MrChrisDruif> bioterror; Sarcastic? ;)
<bioterror> mmm yes
<bioterror> and using compiz by default fails
<bioterror> people has lots of problems with 3D drivers
<MrChrisDruif> Compiz is stable in 10.10
<Puck`> you need the hardware for it, i'm fortunate to have unity working totally
<bioterror> i could probably have
<bioterror> but i dont see the benefits
<bioterror> if i want working 3D desktop, I would go with the windows 7 aero :D
<bioterror> oh great two rims of four are messed up in my car
<coalwater> yea im with bioterror about compiz, i did a fresh install and yet just cuase i enabled 1 compiz plugin it took me like 30 mins of fixing just to get a unity back
<coalwater> a lot of compiz plugins   crash unity just by being enabled
<coalwater> not to mention that any compiz change makes unity act weird or logos disappear till a compiz --replace to get the unity to work properly
<bioterror> coalwater ;)
<coalwater> hey :D lol
<UndiFineD> please help the ubuntu advertisement team by spreading this url and filling this anonymous survey, I am aiming for 12.000 responses: http://bit.ly/lZk5xw
<Sidewinder1> Been there, done that. :-)
<UndiFineD> yeah.. I have to promote it a bit
<UndiFineD> so i spread it around here and there
<Sidewinder1> As you rightly should!
<Error404NotFound> that wasnt to painful...
<Sidewinder1> Have you put it anywherein http://ubuntuforums.org?
<UndiFineD> no not yet
<UndiFineD> but feel free to do so yourself
<Sidewinder1> UndiFineD, If you haven't, respectfully, you should; probably in The Community Cafe.
<coalwater> can i do a cron that runs 3pm and 11:45 pm in a single line?
<newubuntu> anyone here?
<xardas008> sure
<Sidewinder1> Me too..
<newubuntu> i have a question
<Sidewinder1> !ask
<ubot2> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<newubuntu> in ubuntu 10.10 whenever i used to startup ubuntu, it would autoatically connect to my wifi
<newubuntu> but now in 11.04 when i start my ubuntu, i have to switch my wlan off, then on, then ubuntu detects it and asks for keyring and then connects
<Error404NotFound> thats not a question its a statement
<newubuntu> any solution?
<xardas008> the network isn't visible?
<xardas008> only after rebooting the wlan module?
<newubuntu> yes it says wlan device not found
<xardas008> ok that's strange
<newubuntu> yup strange indeed
<Sidewinder1> Have you tried to hit it with a BFH?
<newubuntu> whats a BFH?
<Sidewinder1> Big ***Hammer
<Sidewinder1> Just kidding... :-)
<newubuntu> :p
<newubuntu> any non harmful solution
<Sidewinder1> Sad part is, sometimes it works. :-)
<newubuntu> ok leave this problem, i can live with it
<newubuntu> i got a bigger problem
<newubuntu> it has happened twice or thrice since i installed ubuntu 11.04(that'd be 2 weeks ago)
<newubuntu> the system FREEZES
<newubuntu> just freezes for NO APPARANT REASON
<Error404NotFound> thats 11.04 for ya
<Error404NotFound> its not an lts
<Error404NotFound> mine freezes too
<Sidewinder1> I only use LTSs; Couldn't be bothered with all the messin' around every 6 mos. But that's just me.
<newubuntu> i mean freezes for no reason,
<Error404NotFound> so does mine...
<newubuntu> i had no fancy stuff in the background, it just froze
<Error404NotFound> ive had 11.04 for like 2 weeks
<Error404NotFound> froze atleast 10 times
<newubuntu> and it froze forever, i had to eventually reboot forcefully
<Error404NotFound> my main problem now is blue tooth
<Error404NotFound> initial boot it dont work i have to reboot
<Error404NotFound> then it just works...
<Sidewinder1> !enter | Error404NotFound
<ubot2> Error404NotFound: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line. Don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<Error404NotFound> you cant change my typing practices...
<Sidewinder1> newubuntu, Don't force; type "R-E-I-S-U-B" while holding down the Alt and Prtscreen keys waiting about two seconds between...
<Sidewinder1> Error404NotFound, Wasn't trying to, just a suggestion. :-)
<newubuntu> sidewinder1, i didnt get u, pelase elaborate
<Error404NotFound> with dashes?
<Error404NotFound> i dont have a print screen key
<Sidewinder1> Do a search for REISUB that will explain more accurately and in more detail than I can; I'm a "peck and hunt" kinda' guy. :-)
<Error404NotFound> so am i
<Sidewinder1> No, no dashes.
<holstein> newubuntu: what wifi hardware?
<Error404NotFound> hola holstein
<holstein> im experiencing something similar
<newubuntu> umm, i dont know
<holstein> which i am assuming is a regression bug
<newubuntu> holstein, but it doesnt matter coz it wasnt a problem in 10.10
<holstein> and might acutally be fixed
<holstein> i havent installed 11.04 on the hardware in question
<holstein> and ive been a little too busy to track it down properly
<holstein> Error404NotFound: o/
<Sidewinder1> It preserves "machine-state" and all kinds of other things that can be screwed up by a forced shut-down, such as holding the power button th show the 'puter who's really bosss.
<holstein> Network controller: Atheros Communications Inc. Device 002c (rev 01)
<holstein> ^ thats my hardware
<Error404NotFound> ive had problems with my wifi, usb dlink 802.11n
<holstein> so far, any 11.04 based distro is running great live
<holstein> til i join a wifi network
<holstein> then, it starts to crawl
<holstein> and lock up
<holstein> again, if i actually installed
<holstein> and updated the pacakges
<holstein> packages*
<holstein> theres probably an update to fix it
<Error404NotFound> my wifi connected but was literally bytes per second
<newubuntu> im actually thinking of switching back to windows
<Error404NotFound> lame
<Error404NotFound> go back to the lts
<holstein> potentially easier i suppose
<holstein> i always quote a book i have, 'how linux works'
<holstein> nothing in linux is hiding itself from you
<holstein> if you want to get involved
<holstein> and help fix te problem
<holstein> im sure that would be appreciated
<bioterror> people is waving french flag again in here
<holstein> but, thats quite a departure from the usual model
<Error404NotFound> lol
<holstein> i would give the LTS a chance live
<holstein> or, search around for bugs relating to your specific hardware
<bioterror> i would trylts kernel on 11.04 ;1
<Sidewinder1> !enter > holstein
<ubot2> holstein, please see my private message
<holstein> bioterror: :)
<Error404NotFound> i like the french reference
<Sidewinder1> holstein, Sorry, couldn't resist. :-)
<holstein> Sidewinder1: ?
<Sidewinder1> holstein, You're not ignoring ubot2 are you? :-)
<holstein> Sidewinder1: i'll review the /topic, and try to be more consice
<Sidewinder1> holstein, On a slow day like today it's not bad; but when it get busy, a "page" can fill up really quick...
<Sidewinder1> holstein, Us old farts get confused faster and faster.
<Error404NotFound> old fart...
<Sidewinder1> Me...
<Error404NotFound> im old too
<UndiFineD> 404 ?
<Error404NotFound> im 33
<Error404NotFound> not 404
<MrChrisDruif> That's not old, only 10 years older then I am
<UndiFineD> and you call yourselves old with 33 ?
<Error404NotFound> tell me that in 10 years lol
<bioterror> hah, old timers
<Error404NotFound> pfft
<UndiFineD> I still pretend to be 18
<Error404NotFound> how old are you bioterror holstein
<bioterror> Error404NotFound, 16!
<holstein> Sidewinder1: i feel like !enter should be implied more prominently in the /topic
<Error404NotFound> young punk!
<bioterror> Error404NotFound, my wife is almost as old as you ;)
<holstein> ive been her a long time, and was not aware
<Sidewinder1> Ok, with all of the wisdom that I've aquired...What would you like to know?
<holstein> here*
<Error404NotFound> married at 16?
<bioterror> Error404NotFound, wiki.ubuntu.com/bioterror ;)
<Error404NotFound> ...
<UndiFineD> !sit-still | charlie-tca
<ubot2> Factoid 'sit-still' not found
<MrChrisDruif> UndiFineD; Was ;sitstill with DragonEyes
<charlie-tca> huh
<UndiFineD> :P
<charlie-tca> trying to change some xchat settings requires a restart
<UndiFineD> ah
 * UndiFineD is Error404NotFound +1
<Error404NotFound> who what?
<UndiFineD> [[ UndiFineD ]]
<Error404NotFound> 34?
<UndiFineD> yeah
<r4y> I was thinking of an idea. Make a program that makes the computer child proof, so that delete and move to trash don't exist unless that program is opened and the password is used and what ever else on top of that idea
<r4y> anyways bye
<kristian__> holstein, ping-ping
<Sidewinder1> Pong
<kristian__> Sidewinder1, are you holstein?
<Sidewinder1> Standy, let me check.
<Error404NotFound> lol
<Sidewinder1> Standby
<Error404NotFound> holstein:  is holstein
<Sidewinder1> As long as holstein believes himself to be holstein.
<kristian__> fair enough ;)
<holstein> kristian__: lol
<holstein> im around for a minute, whats up?
<kristian__> holstein, private?
<holstein> sure
<Guest74456> I have a problem with window decorations. I can't change them from a default one. Any thoughts? I've seen others with the problem in the forums, but no solution. :(
<xardas008> which desktop environment are you using Guest74456?
<Guest74456> I'm on Gnome2.
<xardas008> System -> Settings -> Appearence normally
<Guest74456> In appearance I can change everything but the window decoration. But Emerald is not on.
<Guest74456> Settings in Decoration plugin under Compiz say it's "gtk-window-decorator", but I can't change it.
<Guest74456> Changing themes in Appearance does change the color of the window border, but not the border theme itself. :S
<Guest74456> Nothing? C'mon, in the forums they have no answers, I'm running out of ideas. It doesn't affect KDE, AFAIK, but I'd prefer to use Gnome.
<holstein> Guest74456: 10.10 ?
<Guest74456> It started in 10.10 when I tried to activate Emerald and I got no borders at all, then went back to gtk decorator and this started. Now I'm in 11.04, but it's still the same.
<Fvic> hi all,can anyone guide me   through bug-420918.....m new and wanted to get involved in bug triaging?
<holstein> Guest74456: i would try making a different user account real quick
<holstein> login
<holstein> see if its still there
 * holstein using enter as punctuation again...
<holstein> i had no idea...
<Guest74456> alright, will do. brb
<Guest74456> holstein: I like how you think! The new user has Compiz enabled AND regular window decorations that CAN be changed!
<holstein> Guest74456: interesting...
<Error404NotFound> i always use enter as puncuation holstein
<Guest74456> So it's a matter of settings? Short of reinstalling, I'll do anything to get rid of this generic window border.
<Error404NotFound> dont feel so bad
<holstein> i suppose that should help you track it down, in your user account
<holstein> Guest74456: you can always start moving/renaming .config directories
<Guest74456> Yes, that's very helpful. At least it doesn't seem to be a problem with the system.
<Guest74456> If I were to remove the Compiz .config directory, would it create a new one on next login, or would I get BSOD or something?
<holstein> Guest74456: shouldnt
<holstein> but, just know how to revert, and you'll be fine
<holstein> you can rename/move and go in from a live CD and put the backup back in place
<holstein> *should* just make a new directory though, without issue
<Guest74456> Alright. I'll give it a shot. Thanks a lot. :)
<holstein> sure, anytime :)
<JackyAlcine> Ah, removing .compiz-1 and .config/.compiz-1 would have reset a few things.
<JackyAlcine> It's how I fixed my issue with Unity; because my config was incompatiable.
<xardas008> after using gnome3 now for a few days, i come to the conclusion that unity is more user friendly than the new gnome desktop
<JackyAlcine> Is GNOME3 more customizable?
<xardas008> no
<xardas008> and notifications are terrible
<JackyAlcine> In that case,.
 * JackyAlcine remains with Unity.
<xardas008> if someone writes me in irc i won't see it
<Sidewinder1> holstein, Please don't take my previous (actually the "bot's") advice re: the enter key too seriously. I simply wanted to point it out to you. There have been many times on the #ubuntu, when it's very busy, I have trouble keeping up if folks use enter too frequently. I'm just an old fart and am slowing down.
<Sidewinder1> holstein, Anyone who volunteers their time as graciously as you do deserves mucho credit, I certainly did not mean to chastise.
<Guest74456> I just erased the config file in Compiz and entered a new session. It shows things have defaulted. Now the decorator under decoration plugin is "compiz-decorator". However, the generic border is still there. What else can I erase? I looked for a "metacity" folder, just in case, but there's none.
<Sidewinder1> I hope that you understand. :-)
<Sidewinder1> holstein, You certainly are a gentleman and a scholar.
<Guest74456> Oh, how about .gconf and the one next to it, .gconfd? Those looks settingy. Would it be dangerous to erase them?
<xardas008> 20:44:19) JackyAlcine: Ah, removing .compiz-1 and .config/.compiz-1 would have reset a few things. @Guest74456
<Guest74456> I hadn't removed the one on ~. I'll try that.
<JackyAlcine> norm_, don't delete .gconf
<Guest77456> Oh, wrong nick. Anyway, erasing .compiz-1 didn't do the trick. But erasing both .gconf directories fixed it!
<Guest77456> I mean, the desktop looks like a fresh install now, I'll need to tweak it again, but the problem is fixed! :D
<Guest77456> Thanks all who helped. This problem was really making me mad. :D
<holstein> Sidewinder1: no worries :) ...im always learning
<Sidewinder1> holstein, Me too; that's the beauty of it all! :-)
<zave> anyone know the command to stop lftp from trying to reconnect?
<bioterror> ctrl+c
<Sidewinder1> Or kill the process in system monitor.
<kristian__> killall ltfp
<bioterror> or press power button for ~5 seconds
<bioterror> right guys?
<Sidewinder1> bioterror, You're bad.
<zave> ctrl+c that did it, thanks
<bioterror> np
<xardas008> power botton is the overkill xD
<Sidewinder1> reisub
<head_victim> The power button is the windows solution
<Sidewinder1> That's 'cause it's needed so often.
<Sidewinder1> BSOD, and all...
<xardas008> head_victim: i needed it on ubuntu too a few days ago while watching a fullhd movie, nothing reacted, no chance to do anything (keyboard + mouse dead)
<bioterror> and it's also OS X solution
<Error404NotFound> i love my power button
<bioterror> mee too!
<bioterror> I have dig that power button with screw driver from the inside of this laptop
<Error404NotFound> lol
<Error404NotFound> i thought i used my power button so much in windows, because it was windows
<Error404NotFound> bad hdd ftl
<head_victim> xardas008: ah bummer, I've only had that problem when hardware fails
<Error404NotFound> my 1tb hdd took a dump
<Sidewinder1> Certainly hope you guys are jokeing about the power button, right?
<Error404NotFound> Sidewinder1:  has power button envy
<xardas008> head_victim: i think that my external hdd was the reason for that
<bioterror> who is joking
<Sidewinder1> Lost mine many eons ago.
<head_victim> xardas008: yeah mine was a usb failure as well actually
<bioterror> i still think that killing processes for no real reason is as stupid as pressing power button for ~5secs ;)
<Error404NotFound> nah
<ibuclaw> well... a hardware shutdown without safely disabling all active processes can be hazardous to data. ;)
<xardas008> i only had a movie opened so there couldn't happen too much
<ibuclaw> mechanically, there's probably nothing to worry about.
<Sidewinder1> On the off chance that you're not joking...The power button solution is beyond last resort. The preferred method is to hold down Shift-Alt_Printscreen and type REISUB, waiting about 3 secouns between eack letter.
<Sidewinder1> each
<ibuclaw> actually, my preferred method would be to get a hammer and thrash the device into a thousand pieces. ;)
<ibuclaw> but that would require a swift replacement, so I choose not to.
<ibuclaw> Sidewinder1, it would ultimately depend on what's gone wrong / where you are.
<Sidewinder1> But, I'll bet you always get the last word in, with the device!
<Error404NotFound> i use my hammer a lot
<bioterror> Error404NotFound, 20kg calibration hammer
<Sidewinder1> I've, in the last 4 years had very few lock-ups, but each time that I did, the above worked and didn't "bork" anything as the power button sometimes will...
<ibuclaw> ctrl+alt+delete whilst in one of the vt's should safely reboot if the system where still in a functional state - else REISUB to ensure the safe dismounting.
<bioterror> yeah, it sucks to wait jfs or what ever people is using to check journal status :D
<Sidewinder1> Then, again, the BFH does have it's uses.
<ibuclaw> bioterror, ext4 when it was first pushed into Linux was in a similar state too
<ibuclaw> steps to reproduce:
<ibuclaw> cp -r /usr/share/man ~/Desktop/man
<ibuclaw> sleep 120
<ibuclaw> echo b > /proc/sysrq-trigger
<ibuclaw> because of the long delay in commits the ext4 defaults had, nothing of that cp would have been written to disk by the time you forced reboot.
<bioterror> zsh: file exists: /proc/sysrq-trigger
<bioterror> :(
<bioterror> good night
<Error404NotFound> pfft
<Error404NotFound> only 4pm
<Sidewinder1> G'night bio...
<Sidewinder1> The first boat my father ever bought was a Starcraft. Brings back fond memories.
#ubuntu-beginners 2011-05-18
<sidd1317> I've got a computer running off of a bootable ubuntu 11.04 disc.  It's to scratched to install from.
<sidd1317> However, I have a flash drive with the same iso burned onto it, bootable.  My motherboard doesn't support booting from it, though.
<sidd1317> I've no new cd-r's to write a fresh install onto, so I'm left with only one option.  I can't figure out how to do it.  How can I read/install from the 11.04 flash drive, while running from the cd?
<pleia2> sidd1317: unfortunately you have to boot from the usb drive, do you have a friend or neighbor who can burn the iso for you?
<sidd1317> No, I'll have to wait until tomorrow to get my hands on a fresh disc.
<pleia2> does the machine have a floppy drive?
<sidd1317> Yes, first I've seen in years.  No floppies on hand, though.
<pleia2> ah ok
<sidd1317> I can't install from the usb iso while running of the cd, then?
<pleia2> not that I'm aware of
<sidd1317> Well, thanks for the help anyhow
<bluechaos1986> what's up everyone?
<Captainkrtek> hey jacob
<Captainkrtek> err
<Captainkrtek> DarkwingDuck: im off to bed, check your email :)
<DarkwingDuck> Will do Captainkrtek
<DarkwingDuck> thanks
<Captainkrtek> np
<Captainkrtek> got the bugs page done
<Captainkrtek> :)
<s-fox> Hello.
<bioterror> hi
<coalwater> hi s-fox and bioterror  :)
<s-fox> Hello coalwater .  Congratulations on joining the team.
<coalwater> thanks :D
<tdn> What to do in order to make Sun Java work in Firefox/Opera, etc? I need this to use online bank.
<coalwater> u mean the java plugin right?
<coalwater> for applets?
<tdn> Correct
<coalwater> ok
<coalwater> give me a sec
<tdn> I'll give you two :)
<coalwater> did u install java?
<tdn> Yes.
<tdn> coalwater, http://paste.adora.dk/P2057.txt
<tdn> coalwater, ^ my installed java packages
<bioterror> tdn, jsut a moment
<bioterror> sudo add-apt-repository "deb http://archive.canonical.com/ $(lsb_release -sc) partner"
<bioterror> sudo apt-get install sun-java6-{jre,bin,plugin,fonts}
<bioterror> sudo apt-get purge openjdk-6-{jre,jre-lib,jre-headless} icedtea{-6-jre-cacao,6-plugin}
<bioterror> hahaha tdn, you're also victim of DANSKE BANK
<bioterror> :----------------D
<coalwater> for firefox u could do a symlink, i do it like that
<tdn> coalwater, I already have this line in my sources: deb http://archive.canonical.com natty partner
<coalwater> what line?
<bioterror> tdn, then skip that part
<tdn> Ok.
<coalwater> ok, well i have my java installed in /usr/java, i link /usr/lib64/mozilla/plugins/libnpjp2.so to /usr/java/jre1.6.0_25/lib/amd64/libnpjp2.so
<bioterror> coalwater, what does that mean?
<bioterror> why you link?
<coalwater> i usually just install java from java.com
<bioterror> is there a certain raeson
<bioterror> coalwater, why?
<coalwater> then do the symlink, to make firefox see the java plugin
<tdn> bioterror, coalwater : it is installing now. A bit slow net.  So it takes a while.
<bioterror> o_O
<coalwater> bioterror, like this http://www.oracle.com/technetwork/java/javase/manual-plugin-install-linux-136395.html
<bioterror> takes couple of days from repos to update to the latest if newer one is released
<coalwater> never tried the way u just posted
<bioterror> :G
<bioterror> tdn, after installation restart your browser
<coalwater> so bioterror , i dunno if that is supposed to mean bad or what lol
<tdn> bioterror, it works. Thanks!
<bioterror> tdn, you're welcome ;)
<bioterror> coalwater, as you see, you're doing it wrong ;)
<coalwater> usually worked for me lol, but i saved the lines u just pasted and i think ill try it when i'm free lol
<bioterror> it has been asked so many times
<coalwater> yea i noticed
<sattu94> how do i connect to another channel using the freenode web interface?
<s-fox>  /join #channelName
<s-fox> @ sattu94
<sattu94> s-fox: thanks
<s-fox> Pleasure.
<sattu94> is nobody really talking or i cannot see due to some problem in my webchat/javascript?
<Sidewinder1> It's just slow today.
<sattu94> oh, okay.
<stlsaint> duanedesign: poke
<coalwater> stlsaint, poke :P
<stlsaint> coalwater: yo
<coalwater> hey stlsaint , how are u doin
<stlsaint> coalwater: upset that i am just now gaining access to some internet, service went down all day and when it finally comes up i have to go in to work
<stlsaint> coalwater: other than that just working on packaging some apport hooks. What you up to?
<coalwater> working on work's work :D
<stlsaint> coalwater: interesting
<coalwater> i think im gonna try making duanedesign my devel and bugs mentor :P
<stlsaint> coalwater: good luck, guy is pretty busy ;)
<coalwater> i know
<duanedesign> hello stlsaint
<stlsaint> WHOA
<stlsaint> um, erm, hmm, *cough*, well i duane we were just talking on how great a guy you are :D
<stlsaint> duanedesign: quick question, does clic have a apport hook?
<duanedesign> ha
<duanedesign> stlsaint: it does not
<duanedesign> good idea though
<stlsaint> duanedesign: well i did up two for the lubuntu project and am working on packaging them now, i have no issue with filing bug and working on one for the project
<stlsaint> duanedesign: speaking of which is there anything i can help with on the packaging of clic? you said there was issue?
<duanedesign> yeah, not sure what is up but it is failing to build
<stlsaint> which are you trying to build for?
<stlsaint> natty oneiric?
<duanedesign> let me make sure I have the most recent debian folder i have uploaded to bzr
<duanedesign> Natty
<stlsaint> hrm, i could have sworn i built a package for natty, for practice but didnt sign or test it so i discarded it, i can go at it again when i get off work tonight
<stlsaint> i need to clean up my clic branch anyways, old code still lingering around in there
<duanedesign> abdoloutely
<stlsaint> bodhi_zazen: heyo
<duanedesign> err
<duanedesign> absoloutely
<stlsaint> haha, fat finger freddy
<stlsaint> duanedesign: i have still not received word on the whole alioth plan yet
<stlsaint> duanedesign: they said give it 72 hours
<duanedesign> A b s o l u t e l y
<stlsaint> and the will reply to me
<duanedesign> their
<stlsaint> success
<duanedesign> :)
<stlsaint> coalwater: psstt....
<coalwater> *whispers* yes?
<stlsaint> coalwater: Hi
<duanedesign> stlsaint: thank you for all your help
<duanedesign> i am getting a lot of emails fromm users wanting a new release
<stlsaint> duanedesign: np, it is great work for me to learn packaging
<stlsaint> duanedesign: yea i have been also, and even more attention on the manpage as well
<stlsaint> duanedesign: you may want to gander at the proposed members for the clic dev team on lp
<duanedesign> stlsaint: cool i will
<stlsaint> duanedesign: when are we looking to schedule a release?
<duanedesign> as soon as i can get it packaged
<stlsaint> duanedesign: in that case were you able to view my email on suggesting the feature freeze
<duanedesign> though we need to get it packaged, releaswed and let people use it for a couple weeks to see if any bugs pop up
<duanedesign> definetly we need to stop addding features at this point
<stlsaint> duanedesign: i say we knock out say the last few bugs we have had as of last month and throw in the manpage and then release
<stlsaint> the natty release should definately help easy into a oneiric release
<stlsaint> duanedesign: i also would like to suggest again the email to the dev team with your plans, goals, current focus, release timeframe, etc. Just so everyone is on the same page
<stlsaint> duanedesign: me hogging your time in here is unfair to the others :D
<duanedesign> :)
<duanedesign> thanks again stlsaint I am off for Lunch
<stlsaint> and im off for work...later folks
<brad_> is this working?
<pleia2> brad_: yes
<brad_> hey cool! Thank you!
<brad_> I am a total newb here. I love ubuntu, but coming from windows is really difficult. Can anyone recommend a good book?
<brad_> I need to troubleshoot my system at home, and am finding it very confusing
<coalwater> what's the problem ?
<brad_> my sound doesnt work, and I cant get dual monitors to work
<brad_> ive tried to read through the community documentation, but nothing is working
<brad_> I thought I would buy a book if there is a good one available
<UndiFineD> brad_, there the Ubuntu-Manual a book which you can order
<UndiFineD> http://ubuntu-manual.org/
<UndiFineD> or read online
<seidos> brad_: you could also buy support
<brad_> I actually had the sound working at one point, but i think it went away when I updated?
<brad_> Thank your for the link BTW
<UndiFineD> I am not very capable in sound issues
<UndiFineD> as my own sound is broken too
<pleia2> brad_: have you seen this? https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebuggingSoundProblems
<pleia2> (there are also some links at the bottom of the page for some further testing)
<brad_> thank you pleia2. That does look familiar. I will take a look at that again.
<pleia2> the "ubuntu-bug audio" thing is pretty nice, walks you through a lot of basic troubleshooting in dialogs
<brad_> I do remember changing a value somewhere from a 0 to a 1, or from a 1 to a 2 and had sound, but couldnt find the page that I used to get me there
<brad_> I downloaded that book. I will do some more research and will likely be back here soon. Thanks all.
<brad_> okay, im already back.
<brad_> I just upgraded to the latest version, and I dont like it. Is it possible to revert back to the prior ?
<pleia2> not really
<brad_> so then I would just re-install meerkat?
<pleia2> yeah, reinstalling is the only reliable way
<pleia2> you may also want to check out "classic" mode
<pleia2> if you don't like the new unity interface
<brad_> that is basically what I dont like. how do I do classic mode?
<pleia2> brad_: when you log in there is an option as to which interface you want to use
<pleia2> (I don't remember where exactly, poke around the login screen some and you should find it :))
<brad_> okay will do.
<brad_> found it. Thank you pleia2. one more stupid question;
<brad_> assuming I have 1/2 a brain, how long should it take to get comfortable with ubuntu, and move around relatively easy?
<pleia2> it depends on the type of user, I've set up with a lot of casual computer users (web, email, office docs) with ubuntu and they had no problems getting used to it
<pleia2> if you're more of a power windows user and like pushing the limits of your system the learning curve will be steeper
<brad_> 5 years?
<pleia2> maybe 5 years to become a linux professional
<brad_> well that is encouraging!
<brad_> Thanks. Im gonna log out and try the classic screen.
<brad_> i'll be back (mimic's the governator)
<harleydude> How do yu highlight more than one file in a folder
<harleydude> ? Tried holding down "CTRL" key but does not let
<harleydude> do anything
<harleydude> In Windows you can select a file and hold down the Shift & CTRL key and highlight more then one file. Not sure how to accomplish same thing in Ubuntu?
<xardas008_> *thinking*
<DarkwingDuck> harleydude: it works here with the left CTRL
<xardas008_> did you use the arrow keys in combination with ctrl harleydude
<coalwater> im not sure of what's the problem but are u trying simply in nautilus, or a file selector? if its a selector it might not allow multiple files, just saying
<pappijo> i've got a problem with my graphic card driver: it cuts out a stripe of the screen and it doesn't show all resolutions: it shows only an exotic resolution which is not 4/3
<virgo> hi
<bioterror> hi
<virgo> where does ubuntu install my programs
<bioterror> usually /usr/bin or /usr/sbin
<virgo> there are ony executables
<virgo> where are the folders
<kristian-aalborg> virgo, hi
<virgo> hi
<kristian-aalborg> the other stuff is in other folders... the configuration is likely in your home folder
<kristian-aalborg> some things might be in /usr/share, I think
<virgo> i have to install libraries for some programs
<virgo> and i dont know where they are located after using software center to install them
<kristian-aalborg> ah, which programs is it and what are the missing libraries?
<virgo> actually, i want to configure my CodeBlocks IDE program for irrlicht libraries
<virgo> it micht be that i dont need to do this at all
<virgo> Code::Blocks IDE says: choose the irrlicht location
<virgo> and i have no idea wher did ubuntu put this
<virgo>  in windows it would be Program Files i guess
<virgo> i need the folder where ubuntu unpacks files for installing i think
<hajour> do you have download yourself or have it installed by package manager virgo ?
<virgo> i did use software center
<UndiFineD> hello virgo , if you use software center, everything should be installed by itself
<hajour> thanks UndiFineD  you can type faster then me and also i need to learn still much
<hajour> virgo by UndiFineD  you are in safe hands by way of speaking :)
<UndiFineD> virgo,
<UndiFineD> http://irrlicht.sourceforge.net/tut_codeblocks.html
<UndiFineD> oh those are silly windows installation guides
<UndiFineD> well maybe it is partially relevant too
<UndiFineD> but instead gcc would be used and directory names are different
<virgo> in that tutorial all the folders are Program files\...
<UndiFineD> virgo I will try this mysellf
<UndiFineD> I have neither
<virgo> and when i start my project, it asks irrlicht location
<UndiFineD> I am recording actually what I am doing for you now :)
<virgo> i think i have to download and unpack the irrlicht separately
<UndiFineD> http://dl.dropbox.com/u/7607669/desktop/Screenshot-21.png
<virgo> for some reason i see only little top side of this picture
<UndiFineD> maybe I was to fast for copying that link, you can try again
<virgo> refresh not helping...
<UndiFineD> virgo, I am having the same issue
<UndiFineD> I got a lot of stuff, installed and I recorded it in a screen session
<UndiFineD> which is encoding now
<UndiFineD> but at least you can get a feeling of how I do it in ubuntu
<virgo> so, you too were not able to start irrlicht project with CodeBlocks?
<UndiFineD> no
<hajour> is there a bug report maybe from it ?
<virgo> may be it will still compyle my project if i just include the irrlicht.h file?
<virgo> when i choose some other default project as blank
<UndiFineD> might be
<hajour> mm maybe useful to report it
<virgo> ahh, i so failed today. May be better luck tomorrow. Thanks for help.
<virgo> bye
<UndiFineD> ok see you virgo
#ubuntu-beginners 2011-05-19
<philipballew> wy usb wireless adapter connects to the web when pluged into my laptop, but when i plug it into my desktop it shows no networks. anyone know?
<philipballew> *my
<Captainkrtek> philipballew: I can try to help
<philipballew> go for it. if i acdently go offline its because my laptop is buggy but id be back on shortly after
<Captainkrtek> heh no problem
<Captainkrtek> plug it in
<Captainkrtek> then go to System Settings > Hardware > Additional Drivers
<philipballew> i figured because there are no propitery drivers on my laptop that might be irrelvent
<Captainkrtek> might be for the card
<philipballew> the card was in use on my laptop and runs fine from the same spot my desktop sits
<philipballew> oh well. :)
<philipballew> the only difference on my laptop and desktop is my laptop has 11.04 and desktop is 10,04.
<UndiFineD> philipballew, did you update 10.04 with a newer kernel ?
<Captainkrtek> hey UndiFineD
<UndiFineD> the linux kernel contains all / most drivers for your hardware, upgrading that one might fix the issue
<UndiFineD> Captainkrtek, I hope he caught my message
<Captainkrtek> Yeah I hope he did too
<hajour> goodnight all
<ApOgEE> hi, greetings all...
<Puck`> good morning everyone
<nlsthzn> Puck`: Alo
<Puck`> hi nlsthzn (:
<tdn> since I installed 11.04 on my lenovo s10 netbook, my wifi is very flaky. I have installed the restricte STA driver, however, it does not work very well. It works for a while then net stops working. In 10.10 I used the other restricted driver: bcm43 or b43 or something. My NIC is: Broadcom Corporation BCM4312 802.11b/g LP-PHY.   How do I fix this?
<bioterror> solder another chipset, something like atheros or intel ;)
<bioterror> I have a laptop HP 8440p with same chipset
<bioterror> hardly connects :)
<holstein> tdn: you should try the other driver
<holstein> sudo apt-get install b43-fwcutter firmware-b43-installer
<tdn> holstein, how to do that? There is only one restricted driver available. I know there should be one called b43, but it is not there. How do I get it?
<holstein> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Driver/bcm43xx
<tdn> holstein, I already installed those packages. But how do I activate the driver?
<tdn> holstein, I have tried following the instructions there, but it does not work.
<holstein> tdn: i dont have that hardware, so i cant test for that specific task
<bioterror> should I use ethernet? :D
<holstein> but, i have suggested that before here, and it worked
<holstein> you can also try a windows driver with ndiswrapper
<tdn> holstein, it worked just fine in 10.10 but stopped working in 11.04. Appearently others experience the same: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=10836043
<holstein> sudo apt-get install ndisgtk
<tdn> holstein, then what?
<holstein> tdn: then, use a windows driver thats appropriate for your hardware
<tdn> How do I get that?
<holstein> depends
<holstein> sometimes you have a driver CD supplied by the vendor. sometimes they are online
<holstein> AFAIK, its a bug that keeps both the drivers from *not* showing up in natty
<tdn> holstein, no cd. I have tried finding it on broadcom.com.
<holstein> tdn: OK, so thats one place
<tdn> holstein, ok, so it does not show up. But it should be able to select it anyway or?
<holstein> you can flip the unit over, write down some #'s, and open up google
<tdn> holstein, how can I trust something I download from a random web page?
<holstein> tdn: there are 3 options, the driver you have tried already, the other driver in the repos, and the windows driver
<holstein> tdn: ??
<holstein> go the the vendor page
<holstein> toshiba, dell
<tdn> holstein, I did. ould not find the driver.
<tdn> Oh.
<tdn> holstein, is there a way to isntall the maverick b43 driver inside natty? From ubuntuforums it seems that it has worked for some people.
<holstein> tdn: sure, you can search the repo online
<tdn> Ok. And just DL the .deb and install with dpkg -i?
<holstein> butg, you probaby wont know how to activate that either, right?
<holstein> i mean, the packages sholud be similar, they just move the over to natty from before
<tdn> Ok.
<holstein> *they are probably identical actually
<tdn> So I have installed the right driver now. But it does just not show up in the additional drivers dialog. Is that correct?
<tdn> So isn
<tdn> So isn't there a way to activate the driver without the GUI front end?
<holstein> thats what i have understood
<tdn> Ok
<holstein> did you restart?
<tdn> Yes.
<tdn> Do you have a link to the bug report?
<tdn> I could not find it.
<holstein> tdn: i dont have that hardware, so i have not searched for bugs relating to it
<holstein> and i need to run out for a bit... BBL
<holstein> tdn: i would also consider installing and using the LTS version, lucid 10.04
<raubvogel> I installed ubuntu desktop in a machine I wanted to setup as server. Is there an easy way to switch them or should I just reinstall it?
<raubvogel> Main thing is I do not want the GUI stuff
<Maratich> raubvogel: do you want fast start with text login only ?
<raubvogel> Yeah
<raubvogel> No point in having gui since machine will be in a rack
<Maratich> ok, i think, will be helpful study this - http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Linux_startup_process
<Maratich> what you want - /etc/inittab - change run level
<Maratich> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Runlevel and this
<Maratich> for Ubuntu - upstart daemon http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Upstart
<Maratich> http://upstart.ubuntu.com/cookbook/  - and this
<Maratich> is this - what you want to know ?
<raubvogel> Well, I would like to get rid of all X-windows-related packages
<Maratich> i dont use ubuntu 11.04 - prefer 10.04 LTS
<Maratich> in my distro - gdm manages all X sessions
<Maratich> (gnome display manager)
<raubvogel> I am using 10.04LTS right now; I am sorry if my problem description implied otherwise
<Maratich> simple way - 1) reinstall 2) change runlevel in /etc/inittab
<Maratich> or you can remove X
<Maratich> from console - apt-get remove xorg
<raubvogel> Would that remove X and all related packages (gdm and firefox and so on)?
<Maratich> i dont like it but your comp - your rules
<Maratich> this removes only service - X-server
<Maratich> if you havent free space - reinstall
<Maratich> but copy files from /etc/* if you made some changes in configuration
<Maratich> and with "apt-get install elinks" - you can browse the web in text mode ))
<kristian-guest> hi all, this is good ole kristian-aalborg
<kristian-guest> I'm at a box I'm being told has wireless built in, but I can't see it anywhere
<adam61> hi, does anyone know how to enable the integrated flash in chrome? it's supposed to be there automatically, but i've installed 64 bit and now that's all that appears in about:plugins. i haven't been able to get flash working yet and i've tried just about everything i can thing of. any help would be greatly appreciated!
<bdfhjk> hi adam61
<adam61> hi bdfhjk
<bdfhjk> so You instaled 64bit chrome and You haven't flash ?
<adam61> no, it's not working for me, but it wasn't before that either.. i've tried firefox and chromium too.. i'm using ubuntu 11.04 as my only os btw
<bdfhjk> Do you changed any configure file?
<bdfhjk> 'Did
<adam61> i don't think so.. pretty sure i haven't. i reinstalled chrome too, but nothing changed
<bdfhjk> plugin not working or is not visible?
<bdfhjk> Did You notice any error messages?
<adam61> it's not working and it's not visible. the only one i have according to about:plugins is the 64 bit one
<adam61> no error messages, they just said to download an updated flashplayer, when i ran it with mine disabled
<bdfhjk> Try that
<bdfhjk> uninstall  flashplugin-installer
<bdfhjk> then
<bdfhjk> uninstall chrome
<bdfhjk> install  flashplugin-installer
<bdfhjk> and install chrome
<bdfhjk> That can solve possible issue with broken instalation of  flashplugin-installer
<bdfhjk> if that not work
<adam61> ok thanks i'll give that a shot
<bdfhjk> there may be a some kind of chrome bug
<tronyx> http://packetstormsecurity.org/news/view/19110/CCAvenue-Denies-Hacking-Attack.html
<tronyx> wrong channel
<virgo> anyone can help with Code::Blocks program?
<Error404NotFoun1> !ask | virgo
<ubot2> virgo: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<virgo> i have problem compilig cpp project with Code::Blocks IDE. I cant get the libraries working, it cant find the header file.
#ubuntu-beginners 2011-05-20
<grover78> is it possible to run iTunes in Ubuntu somehow? I already installed wine, but I'm lost after that
<grover78> guess I'll come back later..
<ApOgEE> hi all
<r4y> I want to learn this, I am not asking this for something I am going to do now, but I am going to make some notes. Please make this as simple as possible
<r4y> I am confused. 32-bit=i386=x86 isn't there another that is also 32-bit?, I used to think the version of Ubuntu I am running is i386 but I did something in the terminal a long time ago that said i600 or something like that, maybe it was i500 and something, but I know for sure I am running 32-bit.
<ApOgEE> r4y: i686 is also 32-bit
<r4y> It would be nice to know this because I have seen deb packages with different labels like for instance i386, and so on
<r4y> What do I type to find out?
<charlie-tca> um, x86 is 64bit normally, 686 is 32bit
<charlie-tca> type uname -a in a terminal
<r4y> Linux ray-desktop 2.6.35-28-generic #50-Ubuntu SMP Fri Mar 18 19:00:26 UTC 2011 i686 GNU/Linux
<ApOgEE> for 64 bit, it will say x86_64
<charlie-tca> that i686 is 32bit
<r4y> OK, so let me get this straight
<r4y> x86_64 is 64-bit, x86 is 32-bit, i386 is 32-bit, i686 is 32-bit
<charlie-tca> right
<charlie-tca> and amd64 is 64bit
<r4y> Is there another name for 64-bit?, I mean like 32-bit = i386, so 64-bit = i#
<charlie-tca> 64bit almost always has 64 in the thing, 32bit you see other numbers
<charlie-tca> 32bit = i386, 64bit = amd64
<r4y> OK, thank you for making things clear
<ApOgEE> Anything from Pentium Pro (or compatible) to today by Intel or AMD are i686
<r4y> I am going to make note
<charlie-tca> ApOgEE: yes, but the kernel still uses i686 to show 32bit
<charlie-tca> it is all quite confusing, isn't it?
<ApOgEE> yes, kernel user x86_64 to show 64bit
<ApOgEE> actually x86 is just the term given for the group of them, since they all have 86 in them.
<r4y> TY, this has been very helpful
<charlie-tca> That makes sense! they cover any ?86 that way, huh?
<ApOgEE> kernel use x86_64 or x86-64 to show 64bit. more info here --> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/X86-64
<r4y> I am running Ubuntu 32-bit on a 64-bit computer, but I don't have much ram on this computer, but I found a thread here saying:
<r4y> http://www.linuxquestions.org/questions/linux-general-1/32-bit-or-64-bit-linux-kernel-56524/
<r4y> Well if the IBM iSeries is a 64bit machine then it has to run a 64bit kernel. They're not interchangable AFAIK.
<r4y> I am running AMD64
<r4y> I remember asking about whether I should pick 32-bit or 64-bit. They said at the time that 64-bit has less working then 32-bit plus I don't have enough ram so using 64-bit would be pointless
<bioterror> 64bit system uses more ram than 32bit
<bioterror> I could say that, if you dont know much about the differences, it doesnt matter :D
<r4y> Take care Charlie-tca
<r4y> I guess he already left
<r4y> oops
<ApOgEE> ;)
<r4y> I suppose if I had a lot more ram then I might try Ubuntu 64-bit to see if Mupen64plus ran better and faster, but most games seem to work with the setup I am running
<r4y> I read that PS2 games run better on dual CPUs
<r4y> I've read many people saying different out comes regarding the emulation of PS2
<r4y> Some said it doesn't run at full speed even with the best setup, but then again that depends on the rom and how well programmers write the code for a rom to emulate
<philipballew_> mupen seemes to run on my s64 bit install
<r4y> Cool, so if I ever get more ram I will switch, then it's a matter of seeing what else works that also works on Ubuntu 32-bit
<r4y> Back about a year ago I read about flash problems regarding Ubuntu 64-bit
<philipballew_> yes, it has those. but i have 4 gigs of ram so i want to be able to use all of it
<bioterror> pae kernel supports up to 64GB ;)
<r4y> I have half a Gig of ram, so that is why I am using Ubuntu 32-bit
<r4y> Sounds crazy
<r4y> http://www.linuxforums.org/forum/linux-tutorials-howtos-reference-material/69585-should-you-choose-32-bit-64-bit-linux.html
<bioterror> I chose 64 bit becouse I want more than couple of gigs in the ifconfigs transfers
<r4y> In time things will change I think
<r4y> Well, TY you all for the help. Take care o/
<r4y> I am gathering commands, right now I have some lspci commands, such as lspci |grep VGA and lspci | grep Ethernet and lspci | grep audio
<r4y> lspci | grep wireless didn't seem to do anything for me
<r4y> Are there any other lspci commands to specify hardware chipsets?, VGA is for graphics card, Ethernet is Wireless I think, and audio is for sound card, so that would cover things I guess
<bioterror> r4y, sudo lshw |less
<r4y> cpu, usb, I know there is more of coarse, sorry
<r4y> I've used that before  but without the less command
<r4y> I just don't understand what less and more does
<r4y> How is sudo lshw different from sudo lshw |less?
<ApOgEE> r4y: less is just a viewer where you can scroll if the output is long
<Captainkrtek> hello
<ApOgEE> hello Captainkrtek
<r4y> If the output is too long are there keyboard shortcuts I need to know about?
<Captainkrtek> hi :)
<ApOgEE> r4y: for example, if you type $ dmesg | less
<ApOgEE> you can see the output of dmesg viewed in less
<r4y> I've always wondered this same question for when at the boot terminal. I've seen the output go and go before and wondered how someone can get the info they need. Don't they need a way to also put that into a text file and so on
<ApOgEE> you can use up/down arrow key to scroll up
<ApOgEE> or down
<r4y> does the wheel on the mouse do the same?
<ApOgEE> yes
<ApOgEE> and to quit, just press q
<r4y> I see what you are saying for the boot terminal, then the up and down arrows would be needed I suppose
<r4y> That's another story though
<ApOgEE> you can also search by typing your search term beginning with /
<ApOgEE> for example /shomething
<r4y> lol, I have my terminal set to unlimited. I suppose there is a good reason they don't have it set to unlimited by default. Overloading space or something?
<ApOgEE> r4y: if you want to save the output in other text file in the less view, just type :s newfilename.txt
<r4y> What would the combo command be for that?
<coalwater> good morning
<ApOgEE> morning coalwater
<r4y> Top of the morning to you coalwater
<coalwater> im still half asleep and can barely see, and ty ApOgEE and r4y
<coalwater> what are u guys talking about here
<ApOgEE> it's already afternoon here in Malaysia ;)
<coalwater> combo command
<r4y> I am learning
<coalwater> im in egypt, 7:38 am
<ApOgEE> Malaysia, 12:39 pm
<ApOgEE> ;)
<r4y> I said that because commands can be used together, so I didn't know how else to say it, but it sounded dumb
<coalwater> commands like what?
<r4y> lspci | grep audio
<r4y> what have you
<coalwater> so any one lurking here who writes python?
<r4y> I am still new to Linux
<coalwater> and r4y i wish i knew how to use grep
<coalwater> i know its a regex command but i never understand it
<r4y> I've seen a few with grep
<coalwater> hm lets try this
<coalwater> !grep
<ubot2> The linux terminal or command-line interface is very powerful. Open a terminal via Applications -> Accessories -> Terminal (Gnome), K-menu -> System -> Konsole (KDE), or Menu -> Accessories -> LXTerminal (LXDE). Guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UsingTheTerminal
<r4y> dmesg | grep 'wlan0' and ifconfig | grep HWaddr and like the one I posted lspci | grep Ethernet
<coalwater> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/grep there :D ty ubot2
<coalwater> also the concept of the | pipe thing is kinda unclear to me yet
<ApOgEE> coalwater: i wrote python sometimes
<coalwater> ApOgEE, ever used any db connections?
<ApOgEE> yes, why?
<r4y> I guess I thought less was going to be different. I thought it was a one page at a time sort of this and that the page up, page down keyboard buttons where going to be used, but less show the output of the terminal so that if it is too long the terminal then doesn't have to be set to unlimited to see the whole output from beginning to end
<r4y> This was from reading commands and what they do off of a peice of paper back when I was way more of a newbie then I am now, lol
 * ApOgEE away
<coalwater> ApOgEE, http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=5926632 im working on this
<coalwater> aw, come back lol
<r4y> I understand. It's all cool
 * ApOgEE back
<r4y> OK, I must not have understood, you guys are talking to each other not me
<r4y> Regarding this, I don't understand: if you want to save the output in other text file in the less view, just type :s newfilename.txt
<ApOgEE> coalwater: what are u working on?
<coalwater> the programming challenges on the forum, a learning stage for me, python is new to me
<ApOgEE> i see... there is examples already in the thread for python + sqlite
<ApOgEE> just copy & try it
<ApOgEE> ;)
<coalwater> o, i didnt check there
<coalwater> o and a small question, i've never used sqlite before, but i've heard it uses a file as a db, with no engine needed to be installed, is that correct?
<ApOgEE> coalwater: this is a good example http://ubuntuforums.org/showpost.php?p=5935472&postcount=14
<ApOgEE> yes, u just have to install sqlite
<ApOgEE> it works like keeping the database in a single file
<ApOgEE> like mydbname.db
<coalwater> can those files be read as a text? or is it a binary file
<ApOgEE> binary
<coalwater> alrighty, ty ApOgEE
<ApOgEE> welcome ;)
<r4y> OK, I understand better now what you were saying about dmesg | less, the only thing now I don't understand is how to have that put into a text file
<r4y> What I understand is that page up and page down do what I was thinking they would do, you said search by doing / then the word, q for quit
<r4y> What you have shown me already is going to be useful to me. I always wanted to know how to search within the terminal
<coalwater> when im stuck with a long output i do something like command > out then nano out lol
<r4y> I remember learn before that hitting h in the terminal when using the man page opens help
<r4y> bash: syntax error near unexpected token `newline'
<r4y> dmesg | less >
<ApOgEE> you can use 'less' to check the long output, then save it to text file using :s filename.txt
<r4y> O, so make a text file then save to it?
<ApOgEE> r4y: the correct comand to directly output to file is $ dmesg > yourtextfile.txt
<coalwater> ApOgEE, 'ImportError: No module named pysqlite2.dbapi2
<coalwater> ' , my python is 2.6.6 , is that the problem?
<ApOgEE> coalwater: did u install sqlite?
<coalwater> yea
<ApOgEE> perhaps sqlite3 /
<coalwater> apt-get install sqlite right?
<coalwater> ill check
<coalwater> ok it did install
<coalwater> still no change though
<ApOgEE> you should use sqlite3
<coalwater> how?
<ApOgEE> import sqlite3
<r4y> OK, TY, it worked. I going to make notes
<ApOgEE> coalwater: i'm wrong... import pysqlite2.dbapi2 as sqlite
<ApOgEE> should work
<coalwater> isn't that what the forum post already was? i tried that
<ApOgEE> sudo apt-get install python-pysqlite2
<coalwater> ApOgEE, http://docs.python.org/library/sqlite3.html#letting-your-object-adapt-itself can this do
<coalwater> they're importing sqlite just like that
<coalwater> should i just port the code to the sqlite3 ? since it's mrore recent?
<r4y> So I can have any command's out put saved into a text file that is pre-made?
<r4y> I am sorry, answer his question first
<ApOgEE> coalwater: i tried import sqlite3 on my fedora(my work pc is fedora, no ubuntu to test), didn't work... perhaps have to install python-sqlite3 to make it work
<coalwater> i did an apt-get install sqlite3 a lil bit ago, when u told me, i guess that's why it worked
<ApOgEE> coalwater: yes if you can
<r4y> I guess this answers my question: man apt-get > yourtextfile.txt
<ApOgEE> it just didn't work on my fedora... heheh ;p
<r4y> Really cool, TY
<coalwater> heh
<r4y> I tried the more command and I like less more, lol
<ApOgEE> r4y: yes $ command > filename
<ApOgEE> will send the stdout to filename
<r4y> TY again, this will be useful for me in the future
<ApOgEE> and if you do $ > filename , the content of filename will be emptied
<r4y> I will make note of that
<ApOgEE> please note that dollar sign ($) in my example is just to show the bash prompt. it's not a command
<r4y> Right
<r4y> I am not adding it to my text file for reference
<ApOgEE> ;)
 * ApOgEE away lunch time
<coalwater> ok, see u later ApOgEE
<coalwater> thanks for ur help :P
<r4y> Enjoy your lunch
<coalwater> steal a sandwich for me :D
<r4y> :D :P
<r4y> This is what I have so far:
<r4y> http://paste.ubuntu.com/610450/
<bioterror> r4y, what if you use >>?
<bioterror> >> yourtextfile.txt
<r4y> I will have to try
<r4y> I need a sec
<r4y> When I created that file to /usr/games I didn't have deleted set to use under nautilus, so where is the file so I can delete it?, .local trash or somewhere else, I haven't looked, I just wanted to let you know what I am doing
<r4y> OK, it's not under .local
<r4y> Where is trash otherwise located?
<r4y> "/root/.local/share/Trash" never mind, I used google
<ApOgEE> r4y: i see your note... here's my comment
<ApOgEE> instead of dmesg | less > yourtextfile.txt
<r4y> OK
<ApOgEE> you can just do dmesg > yortext.txt
<r4y> so less is not needed when having it put into a file, OK
<ApOgEE> correct
<r4y> Fixed
<r4y> To have the full out put of a command put into a text file there is no need for less: dmesg > yourtextfile.txt
<r4y> OK, I tried man apt-get >> yourtextfile.txt and I don't know how that is different then man apt-get > yourtextfile.txt
<r4y> bioterror was saying to try 2 >s
<bioterror> r4y, to the same file
<bioterror> echo "what bioterror tries to say" >> yourtextfile.txt
<r4y> I deleted the file and started over to make sure
<bioterror> oh well
<bioterror> you can do that as many times you want
<r4y> That's neat
<ApOgEE> r4y: the different is '>' will create/overwrite the file. while '>>' will create/append the file
<r4y> append?
<bioterror> look
<bioterror> try it
<ApOgEE> yes, try $ echo "hello" >> myhello.txt
<ApOgEE> then repeat 3 times
<ApOgEE> you will see 3 lines of "hello" in myhello.txt
<bioterror> or change "hello" to something else
<r4y> O, I see
<bioterror> > creates the file again
<bioterror> >> adds that stuff to the bottom of the file
<bioterror> it will be handy
<r4y> So leave what's there and write after it
<bioterror> yes
<ApOgEE> correct
<r4y> making note
<bioterror> there's lots of things to learn ;)
<bioterror> those are just tip of the iceberg
<r4y> right, it's crazy. Every subject can be like this simple or complex, or a mix of both
<ApOgEE> ;)
<r4y> I made a boo boo, lol, without opening another terminal how do I go from the > back to "ray@ray-desktop:~$"
<bioterror> ?
<r4y> I was going to do this: echo "hello" >> myhello.txt
<r4y> but instead I did this without the first double quote: "hello" >> myhello.txt
<r4y> I will post to pastebin
<r4y> http://paste.ubuntu.com/610457/
<r4y> I have wondered about this before
<r4y> It's no big deal. all I have to do is close it and start up a new terminal if I wanted or needed it
<ApOgEE> r4y: don't forget the 'echo' command
<r4y> I have it, http://paste.ubuntu.com/610459/
<ApOgEE> $ echo "hello there, this is any string" >> yourfile.txt
<r4y> a string is a line a of words, right?
<r4y> can it be a page of words?
<ApOgEE> correct
<r4y> OK, so both
<r4y> I don't know if I should ask this but here I go, what characters should and shouldn't be used in a string and text file name
<ApOgEE> line doesn't matters
<r4y> You don't have to answer my last question, but you know I am trying to think, that's when you see smoke, and hear my gear sketching from the grinding and a loud explosion and then silence
<r4y> :P :D
<r4y> Alright, TY guys for the help. I should chill out. The weather got warmer here. Summer is going to be hot.
<r4y> swimming would be great.
<r4y> bye
<coalwater> if i cant fix a wiki page cause it's immutable ( probably needs a higher auth level than i have i think ) who should i send it to
<philipballew_> coatwater you need a launchpad account
<philipballew_> *coalwater
<coalwater> i do
<philipballew_> you do have one?
<coalwater> yup
<philipballew_> not to ask a stupid question. but are you signed it to the wiki
<coalwater> yup, checked that
<coalwater> it's a help page, i think that's why it's immutable, they dont want soeone messing with it lol
<philipballew_> whats the link
<coalwater> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MoinMoin
<philipballew_> what makes you want to edit it?
<coalwater> see the link MoinMoinEtymology, it gives a 404, i just wanted to replace it with http://moinmo.in/MoinMoinEtymology, nothing important i know, but that's why i just was gonna change it my self and leave lol
<philipballew_> lol. email them!
<coalwater> them who
<coalwater> i would have checked with MrChrisDruif i know he's a wiki guy, but he's not on i think
<coalwater> philipballew_, someone in the doc channel told me it's immutable for them too, it's something that comes with the wiki installation, they'd need to upgrade the wiki version to fix it
<philipballew_> coalwater that seems like what i suspected. i guess we'll have to wait on that
<coalwater> hey ApOgEE , do u know if i could return a dict from an sqlite select?
<ApOgEE> normally, you get an array of each row
<ApOgEE> like (u'thedata',u'datata') for each row
<coalwater> ApOgEE, yea, when i did a print and that's what i got, that's a tuple right? and i should know the order my self to use the data properly?
<coalwater> i wanted something like an associative array in php, so i could call like row['id'] or row['name'] etc
<ApOgEE> coalwater: i see.. u mean like mysql_fetch_assoc($result)
<coalwater> ApOgEE, yea something like that
<ApOgEE> coalwater: haven't tried that yet ;p
<ApOgEE> tell me if you found it
<coalwater> ApOgEE, http://stackoverflow.com/questions/811548/sqlite-and-python-return-a-dictionary-using-fetchone#811637 dunno why it needs all that lol
<ApOgEE> coalwater: look at this hack http://www.mouldy.org/a-quick-guide-to-using-mysql-in-python <-- look at "Getting your results as a dictionary"
<coalwater> ApOgEE, too much pain for something i don't need right now lol, im just gonna print the fields by index number lol
<ApOgEE> hehe... KISS
<ApOgEE> python coder love KISS
<xardas008> do you want to say i am no python coder ApOgEE ?
<coalwater> and whats kiss lol
<coalwater> i know the mwah type of kiss, that's all lol
<ApOgEE> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/KISS_principle <-- ;)
<xardas008> i thought you mean the rock band xD
<ApOgEE> xardas008 hehehe...
<coalwater> o please, don't tell me a guy became famous because he made up that sentence lol
<ApOgEE> haha
<coalwater> ApOgEE, http://paste.ubuntu.com/610493/ finally lol
<ApOgEE> coalwater: nice
<ApOgEE> coalwater: i just s/sqlite3/pysqlite2.dbapi2 as sqlite3/ to make it work here... ;p
<coalwater> lol good
<coalwater> i could be a lil abusive and do an insert loop and crash people's computers lol
<coalwater> since it uses a memory db
<coalwater> ok maybe i shouldnt have said that on a logged irc channel lol jk
<DenverP> I can't remember the password to log on to my laptop.  Any suggestions?
<coalwater> if i want to import in a python class, should i do it in the __init__ or before the class definition or what
<grover78> anyone here this morning?
<raju> grover78:  here what
<grover78> is it possible to run iTunes with Ubuntu?
<raju> grover78:  take .exe with wine
<grover78> ok... download iTunes, but run the .exe setup file in wine?
<grover78> I've downloaded wine but haven't used it yet
<grover78> I'm pretty new at ubuntu
<raju> grover78:  open terminal
<raju> grover78:  run " tar xvf  with tar file "
<raju> grover78:  cd to wine folder
<raju> grover78:  do ./configure
<raju> make
<raju> make install
<stlsaint> grover78: there is only a certain known working version of itunes
<stlsaint> grover78: wine will not ensure a fully functional itunes install jfyi
<grover78> well all I wanna be able to do is load my music back on my ipod.
<grover78> I've tried gtkpod but for whatever reason the ipod doesn't sync
<bioterror> iFail :(
<bioterror> iProducts are too integrated to iTunes
<grover78> I agree bioterror but the ipod was a gift
<grover78> which means I have to use itunes.
<bioterror> :(
<raju> :)
<bioterror> hi raj
<raju> bioterror:  hey
<grover78> so is it possible to sync an iPod to my music collection (with or without iTunes) on ubuntu?
<grover78> or do I have to revert back to XP...
<bioterror> should be
<grover78> should be... but how involved/complex a process is it?
<bioterror> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/PortableDevices/iPhone
<grover78> that looks like it should work. I'll give it a go, maybe later tonight.
<grover78> Thanks for the find bioterror
<bioterror> np
<bioterror> hope you get it working
<coalwater> sorry but i alwaays like to do this
<coalwater> !ipod
<ubot2> For information on how to sync and add tracks to your iPod, see the guide at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IPodHowto - For the iPhone and the iPod Touch, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/PortableDevices/iPhone - See !RockBox for information on liberating your iPod
<bioterror> LIBERATING!
<bioterror> that sounds good
<bioterror> let your iPod play OGG!
<grover78> LOL
<coalwater> !RockBox | coalwater
<ubot2> coalwater, please see my private message
<johnny77> I have a dual-boot: Windows/Ubuntu. Is there a way to have Windows the default boot even after kernel updates?
<stlsaint> johnny77: i must ask, why would you want that?
<stlsaint> johnny77: to answer your question yea it is, remove linux....
<johnny77> stlsaint: Why? There are some programs that either run a whole lot better in Windows or only in Windows, so I want Window default, but I'm not quite ready to completely throw Ubuntu away.
<johnny77> I was hoping for a way to edit Grub to boot Windows by default not Ubuntu.
<coalwater> yes johnny77  u can, i haev that on my comp
<coalwater> to change the default option on grub menu
<stlsaint> yes it is possible
<stlsaint> coalwater: take it away :D
<coalwater> lol i will soon, just waiting for a better internet connection
<coalwater> applied for a new one , should be ready sometime next week
<coalwater> lol
<coalwater> i have xp, ubuntu is more well organized than xp
<coalwater> i have lots of active programs, dont like the huge list on the task bar on the bottom
<coalwater> <3 workspaces lol
<johnny77> coalwater: I've read that if I change the default option in Grub Menu to 5 (windows in my case) it will boot Windows. But the problem is, if I update the kernel then it will two options to the grub.
<johnny77> Thus changing the 5 to 7. So every kernel update, I'll need to manually change the number.
<coalwater> it will what?
<coalwater> o
<coalwater> is that bad?
<stlsaint> johnny77: you will not have *too* many updates and you can set ubuntu to only show whatever kernel you want
<johnny77> I can do that, but I just wanted to check to see if it might be easier to put windows on the top.
 * stlsaint goes to get some subway samich!!
<coalwater> stlsaint, i'll always love this http://www.tomshardware.com/news/the-oatmeal-how-to-fix-computer,12618.html
<coalwater> do a shell with regex that increments the choice +2 when runned,run it after each kernel upgrade, and of course it requires root access when u run it, or just do it manually :D lol
<coalwater> or nvm, he left lol
<kristian_> hi all
<Sidewinder1> Mornin'
<kristian_> I'm looking for a way to store a text file somewhere, then being able to edit it from different client boxen
<kristian_> hey Sidewinder1
<Sidewinder1> boxen?
<kristian_> computers ;)
<kristian_> so that I can work on it on one machine, then sync it and work more on it on another machine
<Sidewinder1> Perhaps, share the directory in which you store the txt file.
<kristian_> good idea, nice and simple
<Sidewinder1> kiss...
<kristian_> is there somewhere I can get a free account where I can do this?
<Sidewinder1> Mornin' bodhi!!!
 * kristian_  is a guy, btw
<geirha> kristian_: google docs perhaps
<kristian_> hey geirha :)
<geirha> or ubuntu one or dropbox
<Sidewinder1> kristian_, why not just do it on your local machine? Unless you're talking about shareing over WAN.
<kristian_> I prefer to avoid Cthoogle for this
<kristian_> Sidewinder1, I am talking WAN... and internet also
<Sidewinder1> kristian_, kiss is, since I am, Keep It Simple Stupid... :-)
<kristian_> for instance, I am in a train right now w/ laptop... would be nice to do these things
<kristian_> ah, that kind of KISS :)
<Sidewinder1> kristian_, Yes!
<kristian_> keep it sweet, simple... I believe that is the bowdlerized version
<Sidewinder1> kristian_,  geirha is much more familiar with WAN shareing than I... :-(
<geirha> Well, sounds like Ubuntu One is what you want. Or Dropbox if you need support for more operating systems.
<geirha> Or does UbuntuOne have that now? Haven't checked it in a long while.
<kristian_> it seems proprietary
<geirha> Yes, it is, but free as in beer
<kristian_> did I lose connection?
<kristian_> hurm
<coalwater> kristian_, ping :P
<kristian_> flaky train wifi
<kristian_> I only need very little space... perhaps a megabyte tops
<coalwater> geirha, UbuntuOne has a beta windows client i think
<coalwater> im not sure if its still beta or not
<coalwater> kristian_, i like drop box more, though ubuntu one has support for differnet folders on the system, dropbox uses only 1 folder
<kristian_> windows is not an issue... Mac and Android might be
<coalwater> ubuntu one's android client isn't free i believe
<kristian_> I would like to setup this thing for me, but also for a friend
<kristian_> seperate accounts
<kristian_> but that's why I'm not sure what might or might not be used...
<coalwater> and link both ?
<geirha> kristian_: dropbox allows you to share folders between accounts
<kristian_> no, different installations
<kristian_> I guess I'll look into dropbox
<coalwater> yea, and drop box has a mac and android clients, i just checked
<kristian_> can I just scp or rsync to it?
<coalwater> https://www.dropbox.com/install
<kristian_> oh, gotta go
<geirha> I find most Mac and Windows users I've met have dropbox installed, so having dropbox makes it easy to quickly share files with them without having to get your hands dirty with ftp or smb or whatnot
<coalwater> sync happens as soon as the folder  content's change
<kristian_> will check dropbox details later
<kristian_> thanks for all the input, people - enjoy your day off :)
<coalwater> https://one.ubuntu.com/plans/
<coalwater> see u
<kristian_> oh sorry, you might not be in Denmark ;)
<kristian_> coalwater, no time now
<kristian_> see ya
<ApOgEE> hi all
<ApOgEE> i have problem updating wiki.ubuntu.com
<pleia2> ApOgEE: what's the trouble?
<ApOgEE> Internal Server Error
<pleia2> known issue, when you revisit the page does it show it updated anyway?
<pleia2> it usually does even though you get an error
<pleia2> they're upgrading the wiki soon so hopefully these errors will stop soon :)
<ApOgEE> pleia2: ok, it works now
<ApOgEE> but somehow, it use the old theme
<ApOgEE> ;)
<ApOgEE> thanks pleia2
 * nlsthzn-work thought he was the only one getting the silly errors on the wiki... :p
<Error404NotFoun1> R.I.P. #3 Harmon Killebrew 1936-2011
<coalwater> #3?
<coalwater> ok. baseball
<Error404NotFoun1> #3
<Error404NotFoun1> yes
<coalwater> google
<Error404NotFoun1> not from america?
<coalwater> egypt
<pleia2> a bit offtopic for here though :)
<coalwater> yea pleia2
<coalwater> wasn't planning to talk much lol
<Error404NotFoun1> sorry for paying homage to the killer
<holstein> Error404NotFoun1: you dont have to be sorry, just /join the OT channel mentioned in the topic, and say what you like
<coalwater> huh, sorry if ur upset, but i don't really know this person
<Error404NotFoun1> i said it in all channels...
<Error404NotFoun1> and hes one of the greatest baseball players of alltime coalwater
 * robbmunson gets out the broom and starts swinging the handle around.
<robbmunson> ;)
<Error404NotFoun1> no brooms plox
<Error404NotFoun1> holstein:  you ever gonna tell me how to get wine to work?
<holstein> well, wine is just working. you might need help getting something in particular to work with wine though, and i suggest wineHQ
<Error404NotFoun1> didnt help much
<holstein> not all apps work with wine*
<Error404NotFoun1> nothing to do with apps
<holstein> actually, it is
<holstein> some apps work, some dont
<Error404NotFoun1> actualy it isnt lol
<pleia2> http://appdb.winehq.org/ is useful for seeing if the app you're trying works (or works well) with wine
<Error404NotFoun1> like i said twice now, has nothing to do with apps
<holstein> ^ yeah, and what version, and if there are tricks envolved
<Error404NotFoun1> according to wine i dont have any optical drives
<holstein> Error404NotFoun1: we covered that
<Error404NotFoun1> obviously not
<Error404NotFoun1> cuz it still dont work
<holstein> right, how did my suggestions work?
<holstein> copying the data locally?
<bioterror> leave that windows thing alone and drink wine ;)
<Error404NotFoun1> yuck
<Error404NotFoun1> im a vodka man lol
<bioterror> its time to leave exe files behind
<Error404NotFoun1> and i dont want to copy data locally
<bioterror> Error404NotFoun1, russian standard?
<Error404NotFoun1> well once anyone on earth decides its worth making games for linux i will...
<Error404NotFoun1> absolut vodka
<bioterror> oh right
<bioterror> psn is closed again?
<bioterror> Error404NotFoun1, wrong! finlandia vodka
<Error404NotFoun1> i was on like an hour ago... works fine
<Error404NotFoun1> you are the one who said russian lol
<bioterror> yes
<bioterror> standard is good vodka
<bioterror> its like premium
<Error404NotFoun1> ok call me retard but i sudoed wine install and its on a eula screen
<holstein> Error404NotFoun1: what was the word in #wine ?
<Error404NotFoun1> how do i get it to continue?
<bioterror> use tab key
<bioterror> and press enter
<Error404NotFoun1> lovely
<bioterror> just like in dos
<bioterror> :D
<holstein>  /join #winehq
<Error404NotFoun1> they suck lol, no one talked
<holstein> i dont have that disc, nor access to it, but i guarantee you can sort out wine finding a CD drive
<coalwater> just makin sure, the rhythmbox songs ratings are stored in .local/share/rhythmbox/rhythmdb.xml ?
<Error404NotFoun1> people told me to manualy add cd rom and it dont work
<holstein> people?
<holstein> i suggested that, and i suggested copying the cd locally
<coalwater> ok nvm found it
<Error404NotFoun1> im not gonna store a few 6+ gigs games on my hdd
<holstein> Error404NotFoun1: you could as a test
<holstein> temporarily*
<bioterror> hdd is faster
<holstein> yup
<holstein> ^ that too, improved performance
<bioterror> and 2TB drives are technically free
<Error404NotFoun1> then you buy me a big ass hdd to store them all on lol
<Error404NotFoun1> free?
<Error404NotFoun1> send a couple to me if you get em free
<bioterror> you can open calculator and calculate what costs 1MB on 2TB drive
<Error404NotFoun1> i just bought a 1.5tb hdd was like 70 bucks
<bioterror> cheap as dollars value is low :D
<Error404NotFoun1> yes our government is a bunch of morons...
<bioterror> ours too
<bioterror> we gave to portugal lots of money we dont have neither
<truepurple> Would someone please help me with my video and sound drivers? http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=10842566#post10842566
<truepurple> Anyone here?
<head_victim> truepurple: I was just reading your post
<coalwater> same
<head_victim> I've never really had issues with video (I've always had nvidia cards) but I'm having a look around to see if there's anything I can find to help
<truepurple> Someone else said they have near my exact same card, OS, everything, and it works for him
<truepurple> Now mine is a upgrade where his was a straight install, would that really make a difference?
<truepurple> upgrade from 10.10
<head_victim> It's possible I guess. I generally only fresh install because I just keep my /home
<head_victim> Most people are suggesting version 11.2 works ok
<truepurple> What is 11.2 to 11.4?
<head_victim> I meant 11.2 video drivers
<head_victim> 32 bit or 64 bit?
<truepurple> 64bit
<truepurple> Well I install from "additional drivers"
<truepurple> And what about the sound, how to I get that fixed?
<head_victim> So the video is fixed?
<truepurple> What a weird question, why would I have been able to manage to fix in in the last minute without any help
<truepurple> Why did you ask that/what are you asking
<head_victim> Sorry I thought the "i installed it from additional drivers" meant you'd been able to get it to work as you'd previously stated you'd had problems installing it from there
<truepurple> If you read the post, you'd know that I mentioned having installed from additional drivers, but said drivers aren't working
<head_victim> As for the sound issue, can you pastebin the output of the command "lspci" in a terminal please? It will help identify what sort of sound card it is
<truepurple> Its not a sound card, its integrated sound, mentioned that too
<head_victim> Yes, it's still an integrated sound card though
<head_victim> It's just not a separate one
<truepurple> Is purple the normal background color for terminal?
<head_victim> I believe it's the default
<truepurple> Not black?
<philipballew> kde is black
<truepurple> http://pastebin.com/FYhmzxZJ
<head_victim> Does ATI have a separate control panel or are you just using the monitor settings screen to adjust your resolution?
<truepurple> Yes, catalyst, but it doesn't work
<truepurple> When I use it, it gives that error I mentioned in the thread, did you really read the thread?...
<head_victim> Yes, I've just never used an ATI card so trying to go through all the things I normally check with generic video issues.
<truepurple> On my old screen it looked black
<truepurple> So how goes it?
<head_victim> http://wiki.cchtml.com/index.php/Ubuntu_Natty_Installation_Guide would be what I'd work through if I were having issues.
<head_victim> And you have performed the "Restricted Drivers Manager" section already so I'd probably then work through "Installing the drivers manually"  to see if having a later version helps
<truepurple> "However, the Catalyst 9-3 driver doesn't support X servers past 1.5, and it will not work with Natty!" What the hell is it talking about
<truepurple> What is a "x server"?
<coalwater> simply the gui
<head_victim> That is what displays the information on your screen
<truepurple> So what x server does 11.04 use?
<truepurple> head_victim: I don't understand you
<head_victim> truepurple: 11.04 uses x.org 1.10.1
<philipballew> its not a gui. it what allows the gui to run
<truepurple> So that is not past 1.5 then?
<head_victim> truepurple: unfortunately without an ATI card I can't go throuhg all the steps on that page to see if it works correctly for your particular card. But it's the first thing I'd try if I were having problems.
<philipballew> think kernal>xserver(soon to be wayland)>gui(gnome,kde,lxde)
<truepurple> So its not past 1.5 anyway, right?
<truepurple> philipballew: If you just joined, http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=10842566#post10842566
<philipballew> should i join now?
<truepurple> If you can help me, please do
<philipballew> well ill read it, if i cant figure it out, ill ask around.
<philipballew> sometimes the a.b. section on the forms is not helpful with technical problems
<head_victim> truepurple: as for your sound issues I believe it might be a conflict between your hdmi and your onboard
<philipballew> i think its because its only other people with problems helping
<head_victim> truepurple: and I still believe working through http://wiki.cchtml.com/index.php/Ubuntu_Natty_Installation_Guide will be your best option to fix your video issues.
<philipballew> ^probably
<philipballew> takes some reading
<truepurple> a.b?
<philipballew> absolute beginner
<head_victim> truepurple: for your sound issue if you go to the sound settings is one of them set as the default? If so check to make sure the onboard sound is as opposed to the hdmi sound
<head_victim> philipballew: http://pastebin.com/FYhmzxZJ is their lspci
<head_victim> I think line 10 and line 24 are the issue. I think it's defaulted to the HDMI output which, by the sounds of it, isn't being used for sound.
<truepurple> Where is sound settings?
<head_victim> In system and then preferences
<philipballew> lspci |grep VGA   will show just the output of the graphics card
<head_victim> Yes but we already know they have an ATI 6850 video card
<philipballew> just saying for future reference
<bobobobobobobob> hey guys
<bobobobobobobob> any "big kahunas" here tonite?
<UndiFineD> !ask | bob
<ubot2> bob: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<bobobobobobobob> I have a fix that seems to work for my broadcom STA drivers without all the hoopla...I noticed that I could get  on wireless during install.  So I figured install was using the STA.....So after trying several of the suggestions in the forums...
<bobobobobobobob> I tried just reinstalling the bcmwl-kernel-source and it works
<bobobobobobobob> from synaptic package manager
<UndiFineD> great :)
<bobobobobobobob> Hopefully, that will work for others too
<UndiFineD> but wouldnt that fit better on the forum with the people who have the issue ?
<UndiFineD> or a bug report
<UndiFineD> honestly re-installing the package is hardly a bugfix, I would assume most people had tried that already
<UndiFineD> but thanks anyway bobobobobobobob
<head_victim> truepurple: how did you go checking the sound preferences?
#ubuntu-beginners 2011-05-21
<truepurple> distracted by tech support
<truepurple> head_victim: Are you still there? I still can't get sound to work
<head_victim> truepurple: do both devices show up in the sound preferences?
<truepurple> What do you mean "both devices"?
<head_victim> You have 2 audio devices, one onboard the other in your video card to provide hdmi audio
<truepurple> yeah I got both
<truepurple> And I seem to have sound now, not sure what I did
<truepurple> Just happened out of the blue
<head_victim> Ok, maybe you switched defaults or something
<truepurple> but I am still having video card problems
<head_victim> Ok have you worked through that link I gave earlier? Because it's much more informative than I can be unfortunately. I have never used ATI cards so I don't really know where else to go. So I'd try that link I gave, if not maybe there is someone else in here that has an ATI card and can help? Anyone?
<truepurple> head_victim: When it says "$ cd ~/; mkdir catalyst11.5; cd catalyst11.5/
<truepurple> $ wget http://www2.ati.com/drivers/linux/ati-driver-installer-11-5-x86.x86_64.run
<truepurple> $ chmod +x ati-driver-installer-11-5-x86.x86_64.run"
<truepurple> Are we suppose to put those dollar signs in as part of the commands?
<philipballew> no
<head_victim> No, that just shows it is at a prompt
<head_victim> And doesn't require sudo
<truepurple> So just copy and paste the lines one by one minus command prompts?
<head_victim> That shold work
<head_victim> Hold up
<head_victim> Updating Catalyst/fglrx
<head_victim> DO NOT try to install a new version over an old one. Follow the 'Removing the Driver' section below to remove your existing driver, and then you can start at 'Downloading the latest Catalyst' to install the new one.
<head_victim> Maybe they should put that section BEFORE the install instructions rather than after ;)
<truepurple> Does that include what is installed automatically by addition drivers?
<head_victim> Yes
<truepurple> Create .deb packages-> that applies to me?
<truepurple> So I am suppose to download it via additional drivers, uninstall that part of it, then reinstall it with this command? Other people who have said they have gone through this didn't mention anything this convoluted
<head_victim> I would follow the "removing catalyst/fglrx" section then start at the top and work down to and including the "just in case" section
<truepurple> But first I have to install via additional drivers, right?
<head_victim> No, you said you already have done that and it didn't work.
<head_victim> The removal instructions makes sure you don't have anything lingering around that could cause problems and then the installation will install newer drivers than what are currently available in the "additional drivers" in Ubuntu by default
<truepurple> So will this install get autoupdated as though I got it from additional drivers?
<head_victim> Probably not.
<head_victim> But this is meant to be a much newer version
<head_victim> The only other option is to see if there is a PPA you can use to get the latest version
<truepurple> AFK for shower, its downloading and installing something anyway. What is PPA BTW?
<UndiFineD> !ppa
<ubot2> A Personal Package Archive (PPA) can provide alternate software not normally available in the offical Ubuntu repositories - Looking for a PPA? See https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+ppas - WARNING: PPAs are unsupported third-party packages, and you use them at your own risk.
<UndiFineD> using ppa can be dangerously unstable
<head_victim> truepurple: I have to head off for a bit myself to get some shopping done. Hopefully that link works out for you, if not hopefully someone else here can pick up with helping you.
<truepurple> So should I use a PPA or not, and how come other people can just install through additional drivers?
<UndiFineD> yes that should be the way, but I dont have ATI myself, so it is hard for me to help you here
<truepurple> Why though can someone else with the exact same video card and monitor just do it through additional drivers though?
<Proz01d> i'm running ubuntu server 10.04 and i want to restore my default firewall settings.. i did back them up but when i went to restore the file was size 0
<holstein> Proz01d: hello
<holstein> check out https://help.ubuntu.com/10.04/serverguide/C/firewall.html
 * holstein is browsing it
<Proz01d> yeah i did
<Proz01d> i had to disable everything to get my vpn tunnelling working
<Proz01d> but wanted to restore some settings to make sure it's still secure
<holstein> Proz01d: you have it out in the DMZ ?
<holstein> *of your router?
<Proz01d> yes
<truepurple> It seems ubuntu sleep mode that automatically triggers when I am not at the keys, even with a active download, can screw up my internet connection, at least I think that is the cause
<truepurple> How do I stop this?
<holstein> truepurple: im not sure where the settings are in unity, but you are looking for power management
<truepurple> But how do I get it so it does suspend, but ongoing download or install does not count as inactivity to the system?
<holstein> hmmm, not sure about that
<holstein> i just dont have my computer do things on its own
<truepurple> Instead you sit and stare at a install or download screen when you have other things you need to do?
<holstein> they'll always be some kind of internet traffic
<holstein> truepurple: ?
<holstein> i just download things
<holstein> and leave the computer running
<Proz01d> how do i update ubuntu from the command line?
<Proz01d> i did sudo apt-get update
<holstein> Proz01d: sudo apt-get update
<holstein> then sudo apt-get upgrade
<Proz01d> is that it?
<Proz01d> okay..
<Proz01d> sweet
<holstein> Proz01d: i think, if you have that box outside in the DMZ, you might want to think about shorewall
<holstein> the few server guys ive talked to really like it
<Proz01d> i need to keep things lightweight as i don't have very much cpu / ram
<Proz01d> so the fewer programs the better
<holstein> sure
<holstein> im thinking it might be as simple as resetting the iptables info
<holstein> *to default
<Proz01d> holstein: how do you do that?
<holstein> Proz01d: im just googling around, so you should ask someone else first maybe
<holstein> but, http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=217085
<Proz01d> holstein thanks i'll take a look
<holstein> Proz01d: sure
<Proz01d> i think i'll just boot my vm and check ...
<duanedeisgn> it was once termed black wakk street abd tgeb burned the ground while national guard heklpicoters and state opolice improsioned all the Frican Naricans in the PVILLIONsomeone  having ati gra[hics porblrms?
<duanedeisgn> lol
<duanedeisgn> igeore that \
<duanedeisgn> tryinti watv=ch family guy at the szme tume
<duanedeisgn> tryinti watv=ch family guy at the szme tume/5
<s7nf> guys, is it possible to have both gnome and unity dektops? So i can change between them on the fly
<head_victim> s7nf: the closest you will get is having them both installed and having to log out of one and back into another
<head_victim> I'm not sure if that's "on the fly" enough or not though
<s7nf> ok, that's enough. So what do I do? Can I have unity on my ubuntu 10.10?
<duanedeisgn> 5/5
<head_victim> s7nf: I've done some research, it should be as simple as "sudo apt-get install unity" or just looking for the unity package in your favourite gui installation program
<head_victim> The only thing is it might be the netbook version which I'm not 100% is the same or not
<s7nf> head_victim, seems so, but i've also found this http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2011/05/unity-2d-ppa-for-ubuntu-10-10-users/ which says that you need a port to maverick, the unity 2D
<head_victim> s7nf: seems like you may be right, that points to http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2010/11/unity-compiz-wont-be-backported-to-maverick/ so that unity package is probably the netbook one
<s7nf> head_victim, thx for your helps, I think I'll just wait for a bit more
<head_victim> Or try upgrading to 11.04 :)
<s7nf> head_victim, is it stable enough?
<head_victim> s7nf: I've not tried it personally haven't had the time to upgrade on this machine and my other machine runs lts's
<KinkyPinkie> hey again! i'm trying to mount my ios4 to 10.10 and following http://www.webupd8.org/2010/12/get-ios4-mountsync-working-in-ubuntu.html. it tells me to do sudo apt-get dist-upgrade, and I read somewhere that it will upgrade my installation to narwhal :/
<KinkyPinkie> is it safe without getting 11.04?
<KinkyPinkie> nvm acctually. it didnt do much.  cant seem to mount still though
<coalwater> KinkyPinkie, you don't need to upgrade if you don't want to, a lot of people are still using 10.10
<KinkyPinkie> yea, it was allright :) thanks
<stlsaint> kinkypinkie.....interesting
<bioterror> :D
<KinkyPinkie> stlsaint: ?
<stlsaint> KinkyPinkie: yes?
<KinkyPinkie> interresting what?
<stlsaint> nick
<KinkyPinkie> o
<stlsaint> KinkyPinkie: care to share where you are from?
<KinkyPinkie> i'm from norway. my classmates started cailling me that when I dyed my hair pink again
<KinkyPinkie> calling*
<stlsaint> oh ok
 * philinux likes pink
<KinkyPinkie> ;D
 * stlsaint is going to walk away safely.....
<stlsaint> maybe ill just stick to nina :D
<KinkyPinkie> hehe, call me what you like, hilight is nice tho:p
<stlsaint> call you hilight?
<KinkyPinkie> the irssi hilight:P
<stlsaint> ah you use irssi?
<KinkyPinkie> mm
<bioterror> norsk!
<KinkyPinkie> weee
<stlsaint> bioterror: man i try so hard to understand what you talk about on facebook but ima need more english outta you o_O
<KinkyPinkie> rbk
<bioterror> stlsaint, hahaha :)
<stlsaint> bioterror: lol i had to have the same convo with pablorubianes !!
<stlsaint> KinkyPinkie: what brings ya to the BT? friend, forums, ?
<stlsaint> TheDaniel0108: poke
<stlsaint> Maratich: hello
<Maratich> hi
<TheDaniel0108> stlsaint: hi
<bioterror> stlsaint, she heard that we have here one matthew!
<stlsaint> bioterror: thats good enough reason for me
<stlsaint> TheDaniel0108: hey, i dont think we have ever spoken and i have a few quiet minutes here so saying hello to all the folks i dont know
<stlsaint> Maratich: ^^
<bioterror> stlsaint, rich oil sheikh ;)
<TheDaniel0108> stlsaint: I'm Daniel0108 :P
<stlsaint> ohai
<KinkyPinkie> stlsaint: I just didnt know people who could help me with linux problems i had, and google didnt quite help me out much rather than showing me ubuntu beginners. didnt know it was like a club or something :p
<Maratich> странно, ну ладно...
<stlsaint> bioterror: HA (its funny cause i dont know what sheikh means)
<stlsaint> KinkyPinkie: no club in this channel, just love :D
<KinkyPinkie> wee love<3
<stlsaint> ima get a script that turns all non-english lettering into emoticons
<TheDaniel0108> this is not an off-topic channel, lol
<TheDaniel0108> #ubuntu-beginners-team is off-topic ;)
<KinkyPinkie> wohoo even better! troll-playground
<bioterror> stlsaint, it's a guy with funny towel around his head and they throw money :D http://termite.apcdn.com/full/40736.gif
 * KinkyPinkie is quite the troll
<stlsaint> KinkyPinkie: we use the ban hammer on trolls :P
<KinkyPinkie> D:
 * KinkyPinkie will behave :) got enough tards to troll in other channels anyway :p
<bioterror> stlsaint, that gif rules :D
<stlsaint> bioterror: LOL whoa
<stlsaint> so suttle
 * stlsaint is going to migrate before TheDaniel0108 writes a letter to council on me :P
<Sidewinder1> !gr > Maratich
<ubot2> Maratich, please see my private message
<stlsaint> KinkyPinkie: that means moving in the off topic channel
<KinkyPinkie> so where are you from, stlsaint ?:)
<Maratich> !ru>Maratich
<ubot2> Maratich, please see my private message
<stlsaint> Maratich: just gonna message yourself ay?
<Maratich> no, i'm Russian
<Maratich> not greek
 * stlsaint *whispers* ssshhhhhhh we cant talk here, must go to #ubuntu-beginners-team
<Maratich> and nothing new ubot2 talks
<Maratich> !ban Maratich
<ubot2> Factoid 'ban Maratich' not found
<Maratich> :(
<Sidewinder1> Maratich, Sorry, I always have trouble differentiating between Cyrillic and Greek; maybe it's my fonts...
<Sidewinder1> Or my eyes...
<Maratich> :) dont worry
<farrinux> Hello all
<JackyAlcine> Afternoon farrinux
<farrinux> afternoon
<farrinux> Actually it's 9:31 am for me
<newbuntu> hi
<KinkyPinkie> hey
<newbuntu> just checking out these channels for the first time
<KinkyPinkie> welcome
<newbuntu> thanks
<newbuntu> kinda quiet out here
<philinux> newbuntu: try joining #ubuntu
<newbuntu> ok
<philinux> newbuntu: it's crazy mind lol
<holstein> newbuntu: #ubuntu-beginners-team is the OT, more social channel :)
<beachbuddah> Hi all - reinstalled 10.10 on the wrong drive.  Now it says I don't have permission to remove the files.
<bioterror> use sudo
<beachbuddah> Additionally, can I retrieve any of the overwritten data from the disk from before it was formatted?
<beachbuddah> I don't know what to say in the terminal
<sattu94> beachbuddah: uh, b4 you overwrote, it said you wont be able to recover because you OVERWROTE it! :|
<sattu94> beachbuddah: AFAIK theres no way u can recover the overwritten data!
<beachbuddah> ok - figured I would ask
<bioterror> hmmm
<bioterror> photorec can dig something
<beachbuddah> photorec a command or a program?
<bioterror> something between
<beachbuddah> k  - I'm at their website now
<beachbuddah> thanks for the suggestion bioterror - I'll give it a try
<sattu94> i gues it'll be able to recover only those parts that were not overwritten, but were just marked for overwriting in the future(therefore qualifying as free space)..
<beachbuddah> right - I'm new and don't know the parameters of an Ubuntu format
<sattu94> ?
<beachbuddah> well - if it's like windows, then you can definitely recover formatted drives
<beachbuddah> I wasn't sure if the formatting was more extensive in Ubuntu
<sattu94> beachbuddah: tahts only true if u quick formatted it, it just marks everything as free space
<sattu94> and overwrites later on when u want to use it.
<sattu94> but in normal formatting it physically removes everything and then writes.
<beachbuddah> then who knows - maybe everything I want back will be recoverable
<sattu94> i dont think so. some part of that marked data will probably have been overwritten, other unoverwritten data will probably be in NTFS format,
<sattu94> i.e. if you used windows earlier
<sattu94> and since u r using ubuntu, that tool MIGHT not be able to recover NTFS
<beachbuddah> hmmm - now that could be a problem
<sattu94> however best of luck, may you get what you deserve..:D
<beachbuddah> lol - thanks
<bioterror> next time: double check
<beachbuddah> bioterror - you're right - I was tired and impatient
<Error404NotFound> you alive bioterror?
<Error404NotFound> holstein:
<Captainkrtek> hey Error404NotFound
<Error404NotFound> ooh
<Error404NotFound> i need yer flash thingy again
<Error404NotFound> that was you yes?
<Error404NotFound> Captainkrtek:
<Captainkrtek> yes
<Captainkrtek> http://rootzwiki.com/flash.sh
<Captainkrtek> err
<Captainkrtek> let me find it
<Error404NotFound> sweet
<Error404NotFound> i have another issue also
<Error404NotFound> docky says it needs composting enabled
<Error404NotFound> no idea what that is
<Captainkrtek> Error404NotFound, slashdev.org/flash.sh
<Captainkrtek> Error404NotFound, Ill look into that for you as well
<Captainkrtek> Error404NotFound, try this: gconftool-2 -s --type bool /apps/metacity/general/compositing_manager true
<Captainkrtek> then restart docky
<Error404NotFound> wth
<Error404NotFound> terminal?
<Error404NotFound> ooh that worked
<Captainkrtek> Error404NotFound, great :-)
<Error404NotFound> and flash works yay
<Error404NotFound> you are genetically superior
<Captainkrtek> hahaha
 * Error404NotFound is in the proccess of transfering music from windows partition to linux
<Error404NotFound> then i delete winders
<Captainkrtek> very cool :)
<Error404NotFound> on my laptop that is
<Error404NotFound> not ready to eliminate windows from my desktop quite yet
#ubuntu-beginners 2011-05-22
<bioterror> Error404NotFound, i am now for a moment
<ApOgEE> hi all
<virgo> hi, when i have one folder open i cant open home directory by clicking the home icon on top left
<coalwater> virgo, what does it do then?
<virgo> it will open the directory window that was home directory before i moved to another folder in that window
<virgo> so i cant open 2 directory windows with this home directory button
<virgo> it does not recognize that i have moved away from the home directory location in that window
<coalwater> what do u mean u moved the home
<virgo> i mean when the home directory opens in window
<virgo> i go to other location inside that window
<coalwater> it opens the new location in a separate window?
<virgo> but ubuntu still thinks that this is home directory window and doesnt open another
<virgo> it would be good if ubuntu opens new window every time i click the home directory icon
<virgo> but it just activates the window it opened for me at the first time i clicked the icon
<coalwater> ok let me get this straight, u open nautilus, open few folders, and then click home and u want it to open a new home in a new window, (for file moving/copying i presume?)
<virgo> yes
<virgo> nautilus is the file/folder explorer program?
<virgo> well, i guess it should do like it does, but i just dont like it
<coalwater> virgo, u still here?
<coalwater> sorry i kinda got distracted by work
<coalwater> i have two ways to help you if you're still here
<virgo> i am
<virgo> well, i have to afk most of the time atm
<virgo> but you can say, what you have in mind
<virgo> i guess one solution would be to make 2 shortcuts to open 2 folders
<coalwater> virgo, first, it would really help if you say the the name of the person who you're talking to, it gives me a notification, and ok, first way you could try pressing ctrl+
<coalwater> ctrl+N , sorry pressed enter by mistake
<coalwater> it opens a new window and in the home by default
<coalwater> second way ( the way i prefer more ) you press F3, it splits the window to 2 panes, and u can navigate each separately, and open tabs in each , i do that a lot especially when one pane is local and the other is remote (FTP or SFTP)
<Sidewinder1> coalwater, That F3 is great! I never knew that and I've been using Ubuntu since Gutsy. Is there somewhere that lists all function key bindings as well as other key combinations?
<coalwater> Sidewinder1, i don't really remember how i found out about it, but it's in the view menu, called extra pane
<coalwater> Sidewinder1, you can use tabs too, but i think ud probably know about that too
<Sidewinder1> Thank you very much!
<coalwater> the other ones are only navigational, f6 for example switches active pane
<coalwater> alt + <=  back alt+ => forward , alt+ up =parent
<coalwater> most of them are listed in the menus
<coalwater> or all i guess
<Sidewinder1> coalwater, Yes, I am aware of some but it's kinda' a shame that there seems to be no all inclusive list.
<Sidewinder1> coalwater, There probably is, somewhere, I just haven't run across it; if I did, I probably simply forgot. :-(
<coalwater> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/gvfs/+bug/410288 wish this bug could get fixed
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 410288 in gvfs "Nautilus does not handle FTP timeouts well" [Low,Triaged]
<coalwater> sadly it's written in c or something, i can't fix it my self
<virgo> thanks coalwater, the F3 does the job for me :)
<coalwater> ok good
<virgo> i hope i wont forget it :p
<coalwater> it's in the view menu
<coalwater> view > extra pane
<virgo> yes
<virgo> the ctrl+n opens more than one window
<coalwater> virgo,  just 1 window , but if u press it more than once it opens more
<virgo> i think i must not hold down the ctrl+n more than half second or so
<virgo> else it opens more windows
<coalwater> hold ctrl then do 1 key stroke on the letter N
<virgo> ahh, it just opens duplicate from active window
<coalwater> virgo, ctrl+N usually means 'new' in most applications, in nautilus it means open a new window
<virgo> ok
<virgo> i think the ubuntu software installing system is still not simple enough
<virgo> because there are many application not in software center and need manual install
<virgo> and this can be a pain
<Sidewinder1> virgo, Do you use Synaptic Package Manager?
<virgo> ubuntu software center
<virgo> well, i do apt-get command too sometimes
<virgo> and still have to download, extract, copy, install
<virgo> some things manually
<Sidewinder1> Synaptic is the graphical front end for apt. Last time I checked it listed over 33,000 pieces of various software available. System--> Administration--> Synaptic
<coalwater> virgo, what are you trying to install
<coalwater> there's this annoying bug, but i don't know what i should call it, it's when you call somethign from the sound menu for example like rhythmbox, or open a file , sometimes the program that should be opened doesn't aquire focus as it should, and when i want to close it, and i press the x button it closes the window below it, which in my case is usually firefox with loads of tabs open, which is very annoying, is there any one aware of any acti
<coalwater> ve bug that is talking about this issue or not ?.
<Sidewinder1> coalwater, I've never experienced the bug to which you refer; however in Firefox there is a config in preferrences to reopen FF with the tabs that were open when closed.Doesn't solve the prob. but might help with the aftereffects.
<coalwater> Sidewinder1, i know it repoens but it is annoying :D
<Sidewinder1> Know what you mean. :-(
<coalwater> there was a confirm on close box, but i don't know what happened to i
<coalwater> it
<nlsthzn> Ok, I purchased an application in software center in 11.04, now reverted back to 10.04... anyway to install the app I paid for?!
<Sidewinder1> What app?
<nlsthzn> Sidewinder1: Volleybrawl :p
<Sidewinder1> nlsthzn, Not familiar with that one; but if it was specifically written for 11.04 it might not work. Just try it in 10.04 if it doesn't work contact the supplier and if they won't provide a work-around, raise HELL. You did, afterall pay for it.
<nlsthzn> Sidewinder1: the issue is that the software center in 10.04 doesn't give me the option to install applications from sources you need to pay for... so regardless if it works or not I cannot install it...
<Sidewinder1> nlsthzn, Not that it'll solve your problem with this specific software, it won't. But I would respectfully suggest that you use: System--> Administration--> Synaptic Package Manager. It's superior to software center.
<nlsthzn> Sidewinder1: your advice is irrelevant to my problem and also irrelevant period... I cannot see how you would suggest that...
<Sidewinder1> nlsthzn, Synaptic is simply a front-end GUI for the command line "apt-get".
<nlsthzn> Sidewinder1: if needed I will then use apt-get
<Sidewinder1> Sorry for trying to be of assistence.
<nlsthzn> Sidewinder1: sorry for sounding ungrateful, not my intention... thanks for wanting to help
<nlsthzn> it is appreciated!
<Sidewinder1> No prob. :-)
<nlsthzn> Sidewinder1: just note as this is "beginners" anything that can be done with software center should be done by ... well software center :p
<coalwater> i think i've read there's something to install pre purchased apps, but i dont remember where
<nlsthzn> coalwater: I will continue the google thing, cheers
<coalwater> nlsthzn, in software center, choose file menu, i think ull find it there
<coalwater> file > install previous purchases
<Sidewinder1> coalwater, Wow, I never knew that!
<coalwater> guess i just look around a lot :P
<nlsthzn> coalwater: nope... I only have a grayed out option for install... using Lucid... and from the creators at OMGUbuntu it seems it is for 10.10 and above... cheers
<coalwater> i dont think there was a purchase option back then
<holstein> nlsthzn: what about a PPA for a newer software center in 10.04 ?
<holstein> https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/software-center for example
<holstein> i think thats the deal though... 10.04 didnt have that functionality yet*
<nlsthzn> coalwater: there isn't
<nlsthzn> holstein: which is ironic as 10.04 is the flagship product :/
<holstein> well, its the LTS
 * nlsthzn waves at ApOgEE ... Hey Commander Keen :p
<holstein> the center wasnt for that pupose back then
<nlsthzn> holstein: I am sure it is more than matured to be added (or made available somehow)
<holstein> nlsthzn: they wont rev it that far. anything really
<holstein> PPA's are an option for that though, in theory
<nlsthzn> holstein: funny that noone has done it then :/
<holstein> well, not very many people are where you are, reverting to 10.04
<holstein> i do know, all of those issues are being addressed
<nlsthzn> holstein: and what about those that chose to stay...
<nlsthzn> not the best thanks for using LTS is it :p
<holstein> i mean, what if you buy an app, and want to move to fedora for example
<holstein> nlsthzn: but you're not using the LTS. the LTS didnt have that functionality
<holstein> you are asking to port functionality back to the LTS
<holstein> and thats do-able, but not trivial. especially for something as core as the software center
<nlsthzn> holstein: ... k ... just wondering that if there was any apps people saw others using and they where on LTS it is sad they won't get the oppertunity to use them because the functionality isn't given to them...
<holstein> nlsthzn: seems like i remember reading that everything syncs with your ubuntuone account. maybe someone it the ubuntuone channel might have encountered this
<holstein> everything = your software purchases
<nlsthzn> holstein: I know music does... but not seeing anything about the app ... maybe I will ask
<nlsthzn> thanks
<holstein> what you are trying to do is the equivalent of asking the firefox 3 version in 10.04 to do something firefox4 does
<holstein> personally, i just use a PPA to get FF4 in 10.04
<nlsthzn> holstein: I understand that.. however, FF4 could be added to 10.04 or like you said, there are PPA's for it at least (btw, could you point me to such a ppa :p for FF)
<holstein> https://launchpad.net/~mozillateam/+archive/firefox-stable is the one i use
<holstein> also, im wondering if https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/software-center adds puchase functionality to the software center in lucid
<holstein> purchase*
<holstein> you could always message the maintainer
<nlsthzn> holstein: from the net they said they would support 10.10 and 11.04... but I think it has all to do with the fact that you have to purchase it (and in those distro's you can)
<holstein> right. 10.04 did *not* have purchase functionality by default
<nlsthzn> holstein: and it seems the functionallity isn't availble in 10.04 in any way
<holstein> nlsthzn: you checked on that PPA ?
<Sidewinder1> nlsthzn, And since you did purchase it they certainly should supply you with another copy that you can install it 10.10; if they won't, as I said earlier, I'd raise hell!
<JackyAlcine> Sidewinder1, like an upgraded version?
<holstein> Sidewinder1: 10.04* thats the issue
<Sidewinder1> Perhaps, he paid for it; they should be more than willing to help solve his problem.
<nlsthzn> They did say works in 10.10 and greater... I will check out the other PPA... just installing FF4 quickly :p
<holstein> sure, the vendor should, and they say clearly what versions are supported, and 10.04 aint one of them ^
<Sidewinder1> holstein, Didn't he state earlier that "they" said it would work in 10.10 and 11.04?
<holstein> Sidewinder1: yeah, but nlsthzn is interested in 10.04 support
<Sidewinder1> OIC, 10
 * nlsthzn isn't to bothered about a $3 app... the game sucks actually :p however just wondering about the implication of not letting all the 10.04 users purchase stuff
<Sidewinder1> .04
<holstein> yup
<Sidewinder1> my bad
<holstein> nlsthzn: theres a reason why that was not pushed to the LTS. it wasnt ready yet
<holstein> theres not implication really, it just wasnt ready
<JackyAlcine> Indeed.
<nlsthzn> holstein: again... 1 year after release it is ready... and the implication is I can't get the software that is there for purcashing... that is money I can't spend, and who ever can't receive
<holstein> thats always the case. to stay with the LTS, or take advantage of some new technology
<Sidewinder1> JackyAlcine, Sounds like Tealk
<holstein> via PPA, you can only do so much
<holstein> the stability of the LTS is its own perk*
<Sidewinder1> From Stargate...SG1.
<holstein> nlsthzn: core components dont get updated like that
<holstein> nlsthzn: for example, you are having a serious issue with a purchase. you cant downgrade, or run it in another distro
<holstein> these are things that, in theory, will be adressed before the software center version in the next LTS
<nlsthzn> ... great... so rolling release is crap cause it will break... and LTS is just to old fashioned... one of the core benifits of FOSS is bested by Microsoft... sure the OS is old, buggy, sucks, but you will be able to install the latest and best applications for it
<holstein> EVERYTHING the software center does in 10.04 is stable
<nlsthzn> holstein: you mean the little software center does is stable :p
<holstein> nlsthzn: however you need to frame it, its stable none the less
<JackyAlcine> I love SG1! It's my Plymouth loading theme :D
<Sidewinder1> Personally, I prefer LTS...To each his/her own.
<nlsthzn> holstein: k... guess it is still a tad better than Debian... well, for now
<holstein> its just different*
 * nlsthzn suppresses the urge to dist-upgrade (twice)
<Sidewinder1> BTW, greetings holstein
<nlsthzn> thanks for the assistance guys, appreciated!
<Sidewinder1> BRB..
<holstein> Sidewinder1: o/ :)
<holstein> nlsthzn: sure, anytime... i know these issues can become challening.
<nlsthzn> at least I got to go up to FF4 from the help :p
<virgo> is it possible to copy files with root rights without terminal?
<coalwater> start nautilus with root
<coalwater> open a terminal then run sudo nautilus
<holstein> nlsthzn: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=9988827 < theres a forum post with that same question
<virgo> yeah, thanks
<nlsthzn> coalwater: did you check out the thread?
<JackyAlcine> How do you get window buttons in the panel in 11.04 without Unity?
<holstein> JackyAlcine: there was a pacakge called maximus for the old netbook remix
<holstein> looks like its still around http://packages.ubuntu.com/search?keywords=maximus&searchon=names&suite=natty&section=all
<JackyAlcine> Yup; just apt-cache search'd it.
<JackyAlcine> Hopefully; it'd also with the gnome-panel panel addition dialog to add those buttons to the panel.
<JackyAlcine> Unity's cool and all, but I can't use.
<JackyAlcine> *use it
<Sidewinder1> coalwater, Just so you're aware, it's "gksudo" for launching graphical apps with root ptivleged
<Sidewinder1> privileges
<Sidewinder1> !gksudo
<ubot2> If you need to run graphical applications as root, use « gksudo », as it will set up the environment more appropriately. Never just use "sudo"! (See http://psychocats.net/ubuntu/graphicalsudo to know why)
<coalwater> Sidewinder1, i always use sudo and it works, i dunno what's the difference
<coalwater> maybe it's not kept bound by the terminal that launched it ?
<coalwater> hm ok, guess there's more to it, i've read the link
<Sidewinder1> coalwater, Check out the ubot2 link. Do not ever run Firefox (not that you ever would) with sudo; it'll really foul up permissions and other things.
<coalwater> Sidewinder1, yea i checked it
<Sidewinder1> coalwater, Even gedit should be run with gksudo...
 * holstein ran sudo firefox once
<coalwater> though i didn't understand most of it but yea i get the msg, no sudo gui
<holstein> thats all it took :)
<Sidewinder1> :-)
<Sidewinder1> Experience CAN be the best teacher; but, she's damn expensive! :-)
<Sidewinder1> coalwater, coalwater's new mantra: no sudo gui, no sudo gui... :-)
<coalwater> lol
<Sidewinder1> Now I know I'm getting too old; I'm actaully having fun.
<coalwater> fun is old?
 * Sidewinder1 Goes for luagh; no get.
<Sidewinder1> laugh
<virgo> when i do ./bootstrap it says permission denied, but when i do sudo ./bootstrap it says "command not found"
<virgo> i may be have to make the files executable
<coalwater> is that a runnable file?
<virgo> i dunno, the readme says i should do like that
<virgo> Steps to build on Linux: ./bootstrap ./configure ./make && ./make install
<coalwater> ok, try to skip the ./bootstrap, i never heard of it, and btw not all apps are installed like that
<virgo> may be it doesn like that the folder belongs to root
<virgo> nope, still nothing
<Sidewinder1> compiling from source in #ubuntu-beginners; Wow, we've come a long way. :-)
<virgo> i think i dont need to compile this, thats why ubuntu dont let me
<virgo> that happens, when ubuntu-beginner (me) wants to do things he cant
<Sidewinder1> You can; there's just a learning curve involved. For instance, I know how to compile from source, but have never done so 'cause I haven't had the need. I love Synaptic...
<Sidewinder1> It handles dependencies and a myriad of other important issues. I subscribe to the "kiss" principle: Keep It Simple Stupid....Which I sometimes am; according to my wife, more often than not...:-)
<virgo> lol
<virgo> so this synaptic is better than software center?
<Sidewinder1> But she's a winbloze person, go figure...What she doesn't know won't hurt her...
<Sidewinder1> Absolutely! It's simply a gui, front-end for apt-get.
<coalwater> virgo,  u never said what u are trying to isntall
<Sidewinder1> virgo, System-->Administration-->Synaptic Package Manager
<virgo> i want to compile Ogre3d c project with Code::Blocks
<coalwater> does the folder contain a file called INSTALL or something
<Sidewinder1> Totally beyond my abilities
<Sidewinder1> virgo, Usually the source code that you download will have specific instructions in a "readme" file...
<virgo> yeah, that what i was following
<virgo> anyway, i will go some steps back and try read more instructions, tutorials, when i have time
<coalwater> are u sure u meet all the requirements
<virgo> i hate to get stuck with unexpected errors when i follow the insturctions
<virgo> im not sure at anything
<coalwater> add a write to file and post the output in the pastebin
<virgo> i must investigate more, but i be afk now for some time
<coalwater> ./configure > output.txt
<coalwater> then open output.txt and paste the content in http://paste.ubuntu.com/
<coalwater> and give us the link
<stlsaint> cat output.txt | pastebinit -b http://paste.ubuntu.com :D
<stlsaint> that could be a one liner really
<virgo> the output is too simple for saving to file: No such file or directory
<coalwater> no errors?
<braiam> or pastebinit -i output.txt :D
<virgo> no
<coalwater> i need to install it first right?
<braiam> stlsaint: why -b?
<coalwater> http://paste.ubuntu.com/611496/ cool lol
<coalwater> echo 'this is a test' | pastebinit -a coalwater
<coalwater> anyway, brb
<stlsaint> braiam: lets you choose the paste site to use
<braiam> stlsaint: but paste.ubuntu.com is the default :)
<stlsaint> braiam: well i like to use options hehe, oh and its not the default
<stlsaint> pastebin.com is/was the default from what i can tell
<braiam> not now stlsaint "b <pastebin url:el predeterminado es «http://paste.ubuntu.com»>"
<stlsaint> braiam: then you set that
<stlsaint> but if you run ls -l | pastebinit you will get a pastebin.com site on a default installation (unless you went from another persons ppa)
<coalwater> pastebinit -h and ull see
<coalwater> lol no
<coalwater> it will list ur files and post it
<coalwater> pastebinit -l  how to list the sites
<braiam> stlsaint: http://paste.ubuntu.com/611504/
<braiam> i use no ppa, unless it wasn't in the repos
<stlsaint> braiam: what distro you using?
<braiam> natty stlsaint
<stlsaint> braiam: aye i am on lucid
<stlsaint> different builds
<braiam> o.o
<Sidewinder1> I still don't understand the "voice" thingy???
<Puck`> it shows who are team members (:
<Sidewinder1> team? Thought it was 'cause I use X-chat w/out sound?
<Puck`> erm ... nope, it has nothing to do with sound
<Sidewinder1> Team must obviously different from ops...
<Sidewinder1> be
<Sidewinder1> Guess I'll have to go search..
<holstein> the voice flag doesnt indicate that here, it just indicates an ubuntu member
<holstein> everyone has voice AFAIK, just by joining
<Sidewinder1> member being one who has contributed ($) ?
<holstein> Sidewinder1: ubuntu member
<Sidewinder1> BRB, Wifey calls...
<holstein> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Membership
<Sidewinder1> Thanx holstein
<holstein> Sidewinder1: sure
<moose_man_1957> I am having a problem trying to install Ubuntu server 11.04
<moose_man_1957> it hangs asking me for disc labelled Ubuntu-Server 11.04 _Natty Narwhal_
<moose_man_1957> but that is not the disk created from the download
<holstein> moose_man_1957: you *should* install server 10.04 version
<holstein> moose_man_1957: are you trying USB boot/install?
<moose_man_1957> cd
<moose_man_1957> the image created has a different name for the cd
<holstein> im not sure what the issue is, but the usual thing is to check the md5 sum of the download and the source
<moose_man_1957> does not have Natty Narwhale
<holstein> moose_man_1957: i would suggest http://releases.ubuntu.com/lucid/ and scroll down to the server iso
<moose_man_1957> I will give that a try
<holstein> 10.04 is a long term support release, supported for 5 years on the server
<moose_man_1957> how do I respond to your messages so that your nick name appears
<moose_man_1957> I am new
<holstein> moose_man_1957: you can use tab
<holstein> type hol and hit tab
<moose_man_1957> holstein: ah much appreciated
<holstein> type h and hit tab a bunch, and you'll scroll through the h's
<holstein> moose_man_1957: anytime
<moose_man_1957> holstein: awesome
 * Sidewinder1 Glad there's not too many "sides"...;-)
<holstein> quite a few s's though
<leex> hi
<holstein> leex: o/
<Sidewinder1> Nice to know there's all these folks available to provide assistence.
<holstein> my first suggestion is going to be confirming the md5 sums of the iso's you downloaded
<leex> holstein: been there, done that
<holstein> leex: this is an alternate installer?
<leex> holstein: yes
<holstein> from CD ?
<holstein> *not USB stick
<leex> because the desktop doesnt hold crypto ...
<leex> from USB
<holstein> pretty sure thats going to be the issue
<holstein> can you use a disc?
<leex> my machine doesn't have CD drive
<holstein> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuServerFlashDriveInstaller
<holstein> http://die-klapsmuehle.org/2010/02/21/ubuntu-alternate-von-usb-stick-installieren/
<holstein> leex: i seem to remember a different error though, what was the error you get again?
<leex> I was getting the error: A Step failed. Select and install software
<holstein> the ubuntustudio iso i deal with a lot uses the alternate installer
<holstein> the error message when trying to install from USB was something like 'cannot locate install media'
<holstein> the select and install software message... i saw that when we had issues with the ubuntustudio metapackages being uninstallable
<leex> so for everyone else: I am currently trying to install from a USB stick, using the alternate amd64 installer as well as the amd64 daily alternate installer, I manually decrypt my disks to reuse them for installation (don't want to move my home, or change my LVM), it works well until I reach select and install software, where it fails
<holstein> leex: are you able to get to the select software step? if so, try not installing whatever is failing, and apt-get it later
<leex> holstein: but I am not using ubuntustudio
<leex> holstein: how can I see with package failed?
<holstein> leex: right, HOWEVER, they are both alternate installers, so im trying to pool and share my experience
<leex> and how can I resume installing all the other packages?
<holstein> leex: theres a step in the alternate installer, near the end of the list
<holstein> makes a webserver (if you are online) on the failed install, and allows you to get at some logs
<leex> holstein: k I will try that
<holstein> leex: with ubuntustudio, when i chose *not* to install any pacakges, the installation went through as usual
<holstein> and i just installed the metas afterwards
<holstein> leex: i would suggest trying the 10.04 alternate, that could be a bug in the alternate installer with whatever configuration you are trying to setup
<leex> holstein: I need at least 38-r3 because of my hardware, my nic won't work with an older kernel version
<holstein> leex: get that failing log report then, and we'll see who we can find to look at it :)
<holstein> unless you want to run a different kernel in lucid
<leex> k, I will get some food and post the result in asap, about in an hour ;)
<Sidewinder1> We all need to consume fuel. :-)
 * coalwater is back :P
<virgo> great
<coalwater> oh my, more questions? jk
<virgo> no
<coalwater> :D lol, was just kidding anyway
<virgo> no, i mean great, that you were afk
<coalwater> did u manage to compile that thing of urs
<virgo> jk
<virgo> i was afk aswell
<virgo> i dont want to compile that thing anymore
<virgo> because im not sure it is the correct way
<virgo> i was messing with the pastebinit also :p
<virgo> cool thing
<leex> installing the base system right now
<virgo> i just add "| pastebinit -a virgo" after terminal command and get it posted to internet
<coalwater> yup
<virgo> coalwater: you got alot of free time that you just stay in irc and help others?
<coalwater> virgo,  not at all, i only have time to work and study for an hour or so at home and sleep, but i keep the irc client on whenever im around, whenever someone mentions my name i just check what's around, i do check what people are talking about every now and then though
<coalwater> i wish i had free time, at least i would have more time to study what i want to learn
<virgo> i must never type your name then, else ill interrupt your studing
<kristian_> hi again, ppl
<virgo> hi
<coalwater> hi kristian_
<kristian_> hi coalwater , virgo
<kristian_> still contemplating the cloud backup/ssh thing
<kristian_> what would be nice was an account that I could mount via sshfs
<coalwater> so virgo  its really useful to just yell people's name when ur talking, dont think any one just keeps his irc client on and keeps reading lol
<kristian_> anyone know of a free webspace provider where I can use sshfs?
<coalwater> kristian_, isn't that a lil too much to be free lol
<leex> well this time, using the expert mode and not choosing to install any software at all, i managed through select and install software, but restarting the sytem results in grub error 15, so how does ubuntu handle its grub? coming from gentoo there is too much autoconfig stuff for me :)
<kristian_> coalwater, I just asked about this on #ubuntuone as I can't find it on their website
<escott> leex, depends on what version of grub for grub2 there is an os-prober tool which finds other os partitions and a grub-mkconfig which builds the grub.cfg file using inputs from /etc/default/grub
<moose_man_1957> holstein: you still there
<holstein> moose_man_1957: o/
<moose_man_1957> same basic error trying to instal 10.04
<Error404NotFound> oi
<moose_man_1957> keeps asking for a different labeled disk
<holstein> moose_man_1957: labeled?
<holstein> not sure what you mean... whats the error?
<moose_man_1957> the window is [!!] Install the base system
<holstein> moose_man_1957: this is an alternate iso?
<holstein> OH
<holstein> server
<holstein> im remembering now :)
<holstein> had to look back at the scroll*
<moose_man_1957> yes server ;-)
<holstein> well, i can assure you thats the iso i used
<holstein> moose_man_1957: can you get a normal live CD to do anything?
<holstein> moose_man_1957: and, you did confirm the md5 sum?
<moose_man_1957> Please insert disk Labeled: 'Unbuntu-Server 10.04.2 LTS _Lucid Lynx
<moose_man_1957> holstein: how to confirm md5 sum
<leex> escott: so if I get grub error 15, I just have to cryptsetup and chroot and then us the os-prober, grub-mkconfig and grub-install?
<holstein> moose_man_1957: you can run in a terminal md5sum /path/to/image
<leex> *use
<holstein> and look online for the sum from canonnical
<escott> leex, confirm your grub version first. is it 1 or 2
<leex> 2
<moose_man_1957> holstein: remember if I were any greener I would still be in the ground
<holstein> moose_man_1957: what would you like clarification about?
<moose_man_1957> holstein: I put the cd into this liux machine what now
<leex> escott: 2
<moose_man_1957> holstein:  terminal command
<holstein> moose_man_1957: im suggesting that you confirm the md5 sum of the downloaded iso image
<holstein> in a terminal: md5sum /home/you/Downloads/ubuntu.iso
<holstein> *for example
<holstein> then, you compare the # you get with the # that is on the site where you downloaded
<escott> leex, i don't know the crypt related stuff, but otherwise yes. chroot, grub-mkconfig, and if you think the mbr is hosed grub-install /dev/sda
<escott> leex, you don't run os-prober, grub-mkconfig does
<escott> !grub | leex
<ubot2> leex: GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager since 9.10 (Karmic). Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - For more information and troubleshooting for GRUB2 please refer to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2 - See !grub1 for releases before Karmic (9.10)
<moose_man_1957> holstein: the cd is in my cd drive how do I reference it
<moose_man_1957> holstein: I thought /media / Ubuntu-Server....
<moose_man_1957> holstein: Thank you for your patience
<holstein> moose_man_1957: i would suggest going for the downloaded imgage
<holstein> image*
<holstein> moose_man_1957: also, you might want to just install the normal ubuntu verion, assuming you have enough resources
<holstein> you can use that installation as a server installation*
<moose_man_1957> holstein:
<moose_man_1957> holstein: so you are saying if I install 11.04 desktop on the machine I can use it as a server, this is just for a home network as I want my photos and music on a server
<holstein> moose_man_1957: sure, and that might be easier for you to handle
<holstein> having a GUI and all that can be quite helpful when you first land in linux
<moose_man_1957> holstein: agreed
<holstein> theres also solutions like http://www.turnkeylinux.org/fileserver
<holstein> ^ thats based on ubuntu 10.04
<moose_man_1957> holstein: I have been on windows for ever, but I am technical and was a programmer
<moose_man_1957> holstein: you are most kind sir
<holstein> moose_man_1957: OK, so you'll be fine then either way :)
<moose_man_1957> holstein: I will read the turnkey solution you have provided
<holstein> moose_man_1957: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1756948
<holstein> not really a solution, just someone with that same issue
<holstein> moose_man_1957: do you have raid?
<holstein> i keep thinking you have some kind of hardward configuration that im not familiar with, and that is not totally 'out-of-the-box' easy
<moose_man_1957> holstein: no I have a simple older computer with a couple of 80gig drives nothing exceptional about the hardware
<moose_man_1957> the forum you pointed me to is the exact problem
<moose_man_1957> maybe I will download to this box and burn it here
<philipballew> i just replaced a bunch of hardware and now my speakers dont play sound. anyone wanna tackle this with me?
<Error404NotFound> did you go into sound preferences to make sure the right device is enabled?
<philipballew> like sound prefferences? yeah. but im not sure what to do there exactly
<Error404NotFound> did you replace sound card?
<philipballew> the sound plays from head phones and not the speakers
<philipballew> i replaces motherboard. fan and heatsink
<Error404NotFound> so onboard sound?
<philipballew> its a laptop
<Error404NotFound> ok
<Error404NotFound> go to output in sound preferences
<philipballew> alright. there now :)
<Error404NotFound> is there only one device for sound?
<philipballew> yes
<Error404NotFound> not muted
<philipballew>  no and its connector is analog speakers
<Error404NotFound> is connector set to analog output/aplified?
<philipballew> ^one above you
<Error404NotFound> set to aplifier
<Error404NotFound> amplifier even
<philipballew> it only has the option for analog speakers, analog output and analog headphones
<Error404NotFound> change to analog speakers
<Error404NotFound> that should be it
<Error404NotFound> speakers worked b4 i assume?
<philipballew> thats what its on actually
<philipballew> yeah. they worked before hardware change
<philipballew> but i can get sound to beep on the bios
<Error404NotFound> nothing to do with sound
<Error404NotFound> its just a little internal beeper thingy lol
<philipballew> it seemed to be coming from the speakers?
<philipballew> maybe not
<coalwater> idk if this helps ,but i think the bot had some help about sound
<coalwater> !sound
<ubot2> If you're having problems with sound, click the Volume applet, then Sound Preferences, and check your Volume, Hardware, Input, and Output settings.  If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/DmixPlugin - For playing audio files,  see !players and !mp3.
<coalwater> there u go, hope this helps somehow
<philipballew> alright. thanks!!!
<escott> philipballew, you can also try hda_analyzer for onboard intel sound problems, its a bit less beginner friendly but it usually works
<coalwater> my gnome-panel appears with no styles at all, it gives me that ugly classic theme, how can i reset this, it seems to be some bad settings or something
<escott> coalwater, does it work properly when you logout/login?
<Error404NotFound> go to system settings
<Error404NotFound> login
<coalwater> it like starts good, but then crashes and goes bad
<coalwater> not crashes, it just acts like that u know
<coalwater> i think it loads something that does that
<escott> coalwater, ps aux | grep settings is gnome-settings-daemon running
<coalwater> could u say what exactly  i shoudl write, cause it says it doesn't exist or something
<coalwater> but the daemon is running when i tried it alone
<coalwater> ok if i want to delete all its settings file, where could i find that
<escott> coalwater, "ps aux | grep settings" is gnome-settings-daemon listed?
<coalwater> yea, it is
<coalwater> i killed it, then restarted it, and it worked, but i dont know if this will work every time or not
<escott> coalwater, i had some issues with race conditions before, where some things like nautilus were loading before gnome-settings-daemon could read the theme out of dconf
<coalwater> it's not bothering me much, it's a virtual box machine that i only use for coding and branching, but it would be nice if i could fix it
<coalwater> restarting and ill see what happens
<coalwater> still bad lol, o well
#ubuntu-beginners 2012-05-14
<vexati0n> does anyone know how to force ubuntu to use a specific driver with xorg.conf?
<vexati0n> i've specified 'nouveau' but lightdm won't start
<vexati0n> with the nvidia driver, the screen stays black.
<stlsaint> vexati0n: setting it in xorg.conf should force it.
<stlsaint> make sure you are placing it in the right section
<vexati0n> stlsaint: if i set the driver in xorg to "nouveau," lightdm won't even start.
<vexati0n> and neither will X by itself
<vexati0n> and if i purge the nvidia driver, the resolution is stuck at 1024x768 and there's no direct rendering available - so it's using mesa and not nouveau.
<stlsaint> vexati0n: what graphics card are you using?
<vexati0n> it's a geforce go 6150
<vexati0n> nouveau works just fine on the live cd
<jaxa> so partitioned 8gigs of swap space and found out later that ubuntu disabled hibernate :/
<jaxa> bah
<stlsaint> vexati0n: but not on live install?
<stlsaint> jaxa: meh
<vexati0n> stlsaint: after updating everything, it quits working. i just installed the x-updates stuff (295.49) and now the nvidia module won't even load
<vexati0n> lightdm crashes, Xorg log says "unable to initialize the nvidia kernel module"
<vexati0n> arggh.. jesus F... so i rebooted and the system auto-blacklisted the nvidia module. wtf
<vexati0n> anyway it's fixed now
<stlsaint> ha
<stlsaint> ok
<stlsaint> was looking up something
<s-fox> Hello
<benonsoftware> Hiya s-fox
<s-fox> Hello benonsoftware , how are you doing?
<Starwood> Greetings
<benonsoftware> Could bebetter, yourself?
<duanedesign> 3
<runmike> I have a printer and scanner Brother DCP-J725DW, but I can't put it for work. Can anyone help me?
<holstein> runmike: what doesnt work?.. printer, scanner? have you plugged it in?
<houman> Hi, If I install sudo apt-get install xubuntu-desktop, does it install also the Xubuntu apps?
<runmike> yes
<runmike> all of them
<holstein> runmike: when you go to the "add a printer" wizard, what is the result?
<holstein> runmike: have you ever added a printer in ubuntu?
<runmike> this printer is wireless, but i have it connected by USB
<holstein> runmike: has this printer ever worked with linux?
<houman> How do I install only the core desktop environment XFCE?
<houman> without the xubuntu apps?
<holstein> houman: well, there are no "xubuntu apps" really, but you get the core of xubuntu installed with that command
<holstein> houman: you can just insatll xfce
<holstein> install*
<houman> holstein, its because I was told if I do sudo apt-get install lubuntu-desktop I would install also the Lubuntu apps. But if I did sudo apt-get install lxde-core I could only install LXDE
<houman> holstein: hence I was looking for a similar command to install only the core xfce without the overhead that comes with xbuntu.
<holstein> houman: you just install XFCE
<houman> holstein: Thanks. so all I do is sudo apt-get install xubuntu-desktop ?
<holstein> houman: no
<runmike> Yes I try with the wizard, and the printer appears on the list
<runmike> Yes I already have added a printer to ubuntu
<holstein> houman: that installs all the xubutu stuff that you are implying you dont want
<runmike> no this printer never worked with linux
<holstein> houman: you open whatever package manager you want to use and search XFCE, and install only XFCE
<holstein> houman: XFCE doesnt = xubuntu... xubuntu uses XFCE, and thats about as far as the similarities go
<holstein> runmike: and it doesnt print?
<runmike> no
<holstein> runmike: AFAIK, wireless scanning can be tricky... sometimes theres a webgui for that
<houman> holstein: ahh i understand. Thanks for clarifying.  Under ubuntu software center I don't see any xfce :(
<runmike> I can't put it to work
<holstein> houman: close the software center, and try another package manager, or the teriminal
<holstein> !pure xfce
<ubot2> Factoid 'pure xfce' not found
<holstein> !xfce
<ubot2> Xubuntu is Ubuntu with Xfce instead of !GNOME. More info at http://www.xubuntu.org and http://wiki.ubuntu.com/Xubuntu/ - To install from Ubuntu: « sudo apt-get install xubuntu-desktop » - Join #xubuntu for support - See also: !Ubuntu and !Xubuntu-Channels
<houman> holstein: I feel comfortable with the terminal. But I don't know how to install xfce only :D  I think I am back to square one after reading ubot2
<holstein> houman: there not really any reasong not to install the metapacakge xubuntu-desktop
<holstein> houman: you literally just install xfce
<houman> holstein: yes exactly. Only xfce desktop environment. Because I hate Unity :D
<holstein> houman: replace xubuntu-desktop with xfce... if you are comfortable in the terminal, then use the tab complete to make sure you are referencing an available package
<holstein> runmike: sometimes, i just fiddle around with changing drivers.. i also just use the IP address with one tricky printer
<houman> holstein:  ahhhh i was missing a 4. The correct command is sudo apt-get install xfce4  Thank you so much
<holstein> runmike: its fiddly, but it will work.. if you want it to just work out of the box, be sure you let brother know
<houman> holstein: didnt know the tab trick ;)
<holstein> houman: :)
<runmike> I have two big problems. I don't understand ubuntu and English to
<holstein> runmike: what language?
<holstein> there are lots of support channels, mabye we can direct you to a more appropraie and localized channel?
<runmike> português
<holstein> runmike: there should be #ubuntu-pt
<holstein>  /join #ubuntu-pt
<runmike> the channels in português don't have any one that have the interest to teatch
<holstein> runmike: you might need to join and wait... or just tough it out here with us
<holstein> runmike: im sure its just an issue where you are not quite used to using printing in ubuntu yet
<holstein> runmike: there are options in that GUI for using the printer with "jet direct"
<holstein> runmike: that works for me on a tricky bother network printer...
<runmike> tanths any way
<nejnio> I am interested in a tutorial or guide using apparmor. Any suggestions and guidance  will be appreciated.
<Starwood> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AppArmor any help?
<nejnio> yes I have been going over it.
#ubuntu-beginners 2012-05-15
<irkinosor> hi there, I have a problem with my apache2 configuration for local development on my PC. I'm trying to enable multiple websites but all the websites I added on the /etc/hosts are not working. the browser only display the defaults site that come with apache2. Can anybody explain to me what I'm doing wrong?
<stlsaint> irkinosor: you need to use vhost
<stlsaint> irkinosor: http://httpd.apache.org/docs/2.0/vhosts/examples.html
<irkinosor> @Stlsaint: are you out there?
<DaveL_> Hi
<DaveL_> great it does appear to be working :)
<DaveL_> I have a problem trying to use the livecd on a new system
<DaveL_> boot from the cd and end up with a black screen
<DaveL_> 2 lines of text saying xor: autimactialy using best checksumming function: pIII_sse
<DaveL_> system have a fx6100 on a asus m5a78l-m usb3 mother board
<DaveL_> with built in radeon 7000 graphics
<DaveL_> with 8gb of ram
<DaveL_> I thought ubuntu would load OK on this?
<stlsaint> DaveL_: that is strange. Maybe its a issue with how the cd was made
<stlsaint> DaveL_: what version of ubuntu did you try?
<DaveL_> I have 12.04
<DaveL_> I have tried both 32 & 64 bit version with out much luck, just burning another cd at  x4 to try
<raubvogel> Do you know how you can  have a   command="" parameter in authorized_keys, so you can force a given command to be run whenever a user logs in using key authentication? Is there a way to emulate that for other forms of login (password, kerberos(+ldap), ldap)?
<Sidewinder> DaveL_, Did you md5sum the ISO, prior to burning? It never hurts to be absolutely certain that the ISO is 100% perfect. :)
<DaveL_> I have checked the md5, its OK, about to try the x4 burn cd now
<DaveL_> well it does not like that, I get a screen with a cupole of symbols on at the bottom, like a keyboard = a man in a circle them a black screen
<holstein> DaveL_: it?
<geirha> DaveL_: When you're at the keyboard=man screen, hit a key on your keyboard to get to a menu. Try choosing safe graphics there.
<holstein> i would pass some arguments on from the live CD... hitting shift should show you a differnt menu with an "F6" option at the bottom
<holstein> yeah... exactly what geirha is bringing up ^^
<DaveL_> OK I will try that, thanks
<DaveL_> 2
<geirha> Probably, the open source ati driver doesn't handle that particular radeon model.
<geirha> hopefully, the proprietary driver works for it
<DaveL_> i used f6 and set nomodeset as I had found that on the forums, but did not know how to get to the menu, it has come up but a low res screen, thanks for your help :)
<DaveL_> quit
<DaveL_> --quit
<geirha> /quit
<luciferis> i've no sound since i updated to 12.04, also my side bar on the left side doesn't disappear when i open applications. can somebody help me please.
<luciferis> very intersting
<luciferis> here must be the mystical part of the ubuntu project. i'm allready feeling some kind of astrality
<stlsaint> mystical?
<Unit193> If you're looking for a great place to chat, #ubuntu-offtopic may be good.
<luciferis> yeah saint, don't seem to happen anything unleess joinning in and joinning out
#ubuntu-beginners 2012-05-16
<Culiforge> trying to set up nfs, when I restart nfs-kernel-server I get: exportfs: scandir /etc/exports.d: No such file or directory. following step by step at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SettingUpNFSHowTo
<Culiforge> found a solution.. odd solution but no error on restarting server now: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1903503
<luciferis> cum on, really, why upgrading to 12.04 i have no sound?
<luciferis> https://help.ubuntu.com/12.04/ubuntu-help/sound-nosound.html        i belive i been to the bottom of this. desn't help. in 11.10 my card was detected. and here i seem to have a list of devices.
<jalcine> How do I get APT to use a proxy?
<jalcine> I'm using a SSH tunnel to connect to the Internet (my carrier blocks certain functionality) and SSL seems not to work
<jalcine> How do I get APT working with my current SSH tunnel? It's on port 8080
<holstein> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AptGet/Howto#Setting_up_apt-get_to_use_a_http-proxy
<jalcine> gratis
<kevinisexploiter> hello
<kevinisexploiter> i really need to learn the ubuntu basics
<kevinisexploiter> how do i install aplication for executable files???
<philipballew> kevinisexploiter,
<philipballew> what are you wantign to do?
<kevinisexploiter> im trying to learn
<kevinisexploiter> how to install executable app for files
<kevinisexploiter> app for executable files i mean
<jalcine> applications are typically executable.
<jalcine> If it's a package in the repository, the package name is 4 out of 6 of the times the name of the program.
<kevinisexploiter> ok unebooten executable file
<kevinisexploiter> what app to open unebooten with
<kevinisexploiter> ???
<philipballew> unetbootin is an app
<jalcine> You can install it using "unetbootin" in Ubuntu Software Center.
<philipballew> it dd's immages to things
<kevinisexploiter> well i uploaded from thumb drive
<philipballew> uploaded from?
<kevinisexploiter> and when i click on file it says it needs an app to open it
<kevinisexploiter> so what app will open unebooten
<philipballew> what you talking bout willis?
<kevinisexploiter> or must it go threw software center
<kevinisexploiter> i need to also work with files on computer
<philipballew> So what kind of computer do you have kevinisexploiter
<kevinisexploiter> old laptop
<philipballew> whats the graphics card?
<kevinisexploiter> idk
<philipballew> we cant help you if you dont know
<philipballew> sorry, but we cant help you anymore
<jalcine> 'twas nice knowing you
<kevinisexploiter> why do u need to know grafics card to tell me what app to open a file with
<kevinisexploiter> ???
<jalcine> Helps us determine how old your computer might be.
<jalcine> And kevinisexploiter, what version of Ubuntu are you running?
<jalcine> K/X/L/Ubuntu? 12.10?
<kevinisexploiter> precise
<kevinisexploiter> ok tell me how to retrive system info from terminal
<philipballew> jalcine, is that release supported on old laptops?
<jalcine> philipballew: depends on how old he's going, could be 6 months old or 6 years.
<jalcine> kevinisexploiter: uname -a would be good.
<kevinisexploiter> so anyone know how to retieve system info
<kevinisexploiter> what to type
<kevinisexploiter> ??
<jalcine> "uname -a"
<jalcine> into a terminal,
<jalcine> You could also press Ctrl+Alt+PrntScn+K for a terminal.
<philipballew> kevinisexploiter, type es and tell me when it stops. Then we can help you
<philipballew> *yes I mean kevinisexploiter
<kevinisexploiter> es command not found
<philipballew> type yes and tell me when it stops
<philipballew> only after it stops can we help you
<kevinisexploiter> kobalt@bastard:~$ uname -a
<kevinisexploiter> Linux bastard 3.0.0-12-generic #20-Ubuntu SMP Fri Oct 7 14:50:42 UTC 2011 i686 i686 i386 GNU/Linux
<kevinisexploiter> kobalt@bastard:~$ es
<kevinisexploiter> es: command not found
<kevinisexploiter> kobalt@bastard:~$
<jalcine> If that doesn't work, try pressing Ctrl+Alt+PrntScrn+K/B
<jalcine> hm, press that key combo then.
<kevinisexploiter> what is k/b
<kevinisexploiter> is k/b a button
<kevinisexploiter> ???
<jalcine> no, press either Ctrl+Alt+PrntScrn+K or Ctrl+Alt+PrntScrn+B; should provide you with a command line interface.
<philipballew> its a letter. two of them to be specific
<kevinisexploiter> ohh a screen shot
<ikonia> why do you need a screen shot ?
<kevinisexploiter> exactly
<kevinisexploiter> why??
<kevinisexploiter> do i need a screenshot philipballew
<philipballew> id say you need about 50 of them
<ikonia> philipballew: what ?
<philipballew> posters!
<Unit193> philipballew: WHy?
<ikonia> philipballew: you are telling a user asking for help he needs to provide 50 screen shots ?
<philipballew> no, just 1 is good
<ikonia> why do you need any ?
<kevinisexploiter> great now when i do it it dont show shell to save screen shot
<ikonia> you don't need a screen shot
<kevinisexploiter> i aggree
<kevinisexploiter> i just need to know how to select app to open executable file
<ikonia> what is the name of the file
<ikonia> (the file you want to open)
<kevinisexploiter> unetbootin-linux-575
<ikonia> kevinisexploiter: then you need to use unetbootin to open it
<kevinisexploiter> ok ijust gave up and went to soft ware center and did it that way
<kevinisexploiter> it works now but i still need to know how to find what apps open what files
<kevinisexploiter> any ideas???
<ikonia> you research it
<ikonia> what file do you want to open ?
<kevinisexploiter> well i was trying to open unebooten download exe file
<kevinisexploiter> instead of going threw software center
<ikonia> ok well, thats an executable that you need to run, not open
<ikonia> but you should have no need to download it, you should use the packaged version out of software center
<kevinisexploiter> what app would i use to run it if i did it that way??
<ikonia> you don't need to
<ikonia> you should use the version from software center
<kevinisexploiter> i am
<ikonia> great, then there is no problem
<kevinisexploiter> so basically i got the wrong download cause it should have been formatted with a app to run unebooten with right ??is that why i had to go to software center ?
<kevinisexploiter> i am a windows guy and usually a download can be ran after u down load
<ikonia> it doesn't work that way in linux
<kevinisexploiter> ive never been able to do that unless it is done by software center
<ikonia> https://help.ubuntu.com - a good guide for a basic introduction to ubuntu
<kevinisexploiter> well how does it work
<kevinisexploiter> cause i cant always use software center
<ikonia> have a read of the link
<ikonia> you should be able to use software center for pretty much any software
<kevinisexploiter> im just too much a windows guy trying to use ubuntu i guess
<kevinisexploiter> ive got so much to learn about ubuntu
<ikonia> read the link I gave you
<ikonia> it will act as a good basic overview / guide
<kevinisexploiter> ok
#ubuntu-beginners 2012-05-17
<bluefox84> this is the channel for dev beginners right?
<bluefox84> -/quit
<bluefox84> er..
<hbt272> hi
<klean> hi, if i have a question, do i ask it here?
<minorix> yup
<klean> thanks! my wireless performance has been really slow on ubuntu compared to windows
<klean> (http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1877120   -    i tried #17-19 here and it didn't work for me.)
<minorix> hmm, I had a similar problem with mine
<minorix> what brand/model is your wireless card
<klean> Intel N6200
<minorix> hmm mine is a realtek, have you tried seeing if there is an updated driver for Linux?
<minorix> I was able to find another driver on realtek's website
<klean> let me try that
<philipballew> kloeri, with new drivers like that you have too install the nex driver each time you update the kernel
<philipballew> my bad klean
<nlsthzn> Thunderbird 12.0.1 (Ubuntu 12.04) doesn't seem to be able to auto-resolve gmail account settings when setting up a new client any more? Anyone know of any issues?
<hbt272> hi
<guglielmo> hallo
<kristian-T61p> hi
<kristian-T61p> has anyone messed around with LaTex?
<Unit193> Great for books, but not I.
<kristian-T61p> yes, I hear that it's really, really cool
<kristian-T61p> I might get to layout a fanzine and thought it would be where to test it
<kristian-T61p> the inside of the magazine in LaTex and the cover in Scribus
<tomkad> Hi, Gnome have a 'Gnome love' tag used to identify easy bugs for beginners to fix. Is there something like that for Ubuntu?
<Unit193> !bitesize
<ubot2> A list of bugs that are considered easy to fix and good for beginners to attempt can be found at: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+bugs?field.tag=bitesize
<Unit193> Yep!
<tomkad> Great, thanks!
<Unit193> Sure.
#ubuntu-beginners 2012-05-18
<thewrath> hey all
<thewrath> anyone good with web coding?
<stlsaint_> thewrath: sup man long time no see
<thewrath> hey stlsaint_
<thewrath> yea it has been a long time
<thewrath> i am trying to show errors in my form after submissiona nd have the form be shown but the errors right next to the fields
<thewrath> any ideas
<stlsaint_> nope, not a web dev man sorry
<thewrath> that is okay
<stlsaint_> thewrath: i am
<StepNjump> Hi does anyone know what 1002 user is
<bioterror> you tell us
<bioterror> cat /etc/group
<geirha> getent passwd 1002
<houman> Hi, I am new to Ubuntu 12.04 and am trying to install Persian language support for a friend. I have been googling for an hour and can't find a tutorial to explain this. I have added additional language support and added Persian. What is the next step? How can I type in Persian in LibreWriter please?
<geirha> check that the package   libreoffice-l10n-<two letter language code>  is installed
<geirha> also myspell-<langcode> and hyphen-<langcode>
<geirha> I think the gnome language selector already takes care of that though
<houman> geirha: libreoffice-I10n-fa is indeed installed
<houman> geirha: so is myspell-fa
<geirha> (it's lowercase L, not uppercase I btw)
<geirha> l10n is short for localization
<houman> Yes I found it in package manager :)
<geirha> the 10 is the number of characters between the l and n
<houman> I think I need to select a font that supports persian.
<houman> in Libre Writer
<houman> Verdana was meant to be able to do that. But in Ubuntu there is no Verdana
<houman> I am a bit lost here...
<geirha> Hm. Does it have the Ubuntu font?
<geirha> I don't use libroffice myself, so I'm walking on thin ice here
<geirha> It's also possible to install the microsoft truetype fonts
<geirha> ttf-mscorefonts-installer   Verdena is a microsoft font I think
<houman> yes it does have Ubuntu font.  I dont know...still researching
<houman> هاها
<houman> means haha
<houman> I figured it out.  Its the keyboard layout. I had to add persian there as well
<houman> and switch to it. Now it makes sense
<houman> Thanks for help
<geirha> Ah, good to hear :)
<houman> ok, new problem in Lubuntu. I can't open the kayboard layout settings (lxkeymap) nothing happens when I click on it. Ant idea why?
<geirha> run it in a terminal and see if it outputs any useful error message to the terminal
<houman> geirha: it is a confirmed bug https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/lxkeymap/+bug/945603
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 945603 in lxkeymap "lxkeymap crashed with IndexError in finish_initializing(): list index out of range" [Undecided,Fix committed]
<houman> geirha: apparently the fix for it is here: https://launchpad.net/~lubuntu-dev/+archive/staging?field.series_filter=precise
<houman> I have added the PPA and did an update. Not sure to to install that patch though
<geirha> the ppa package is probably patched, but I don't think you need the ppa
<geirha> It says fix-released, so the package should be in the -proposed repo
<houman> hmm so its released to the public then?
<houman> but stil experience the problem :(
<geirha> houman: Yes and no.
<geirha> houman: When a fix is released, it'll first end up in the -proposed repository. This is not enabled by default.
<geirha> Once proposed packages has been tested enough, they'll end up in the -updates repository, in which case you'll get notified that updates are available
<houman> is there any way for me to enable this at this stage - even untested? :)
<geirha> Yes, you enabled the proposed-repository, update the package in question (deselect all other packages), then disable the proposed-repository again.
<houman> geirha: I am running out of time. :)  I give up on Lubuntu and switch to Ubuntu + lxde
<houman> Ubuntu seems more tested and stable
<geirha> Lubuntu is Ubuntu
<geirha> Just with lxde installed by default, instead of gnome and unity
<houman> geirha: yes the underlying should be the same.  But Kayboard Layout for one, doesnt work right now on Lubuntu. But it work son Ubuntu.  Then there was the lag-typing-bug of AbiWord (part of Lubuntu) forced me to install the whole LibreOffice.  At the end, there is little left why I should not just use Ubuntu instead :)
<houman> oh dear, the cpu of this laptop is a i686, hence I couldnt install Ubuntu 64Bit.  But even the installation of Ubuntu 32Bit failed saying this kernel requires the following features not present pae
<houman> surprisingly Lubuntu 32Bit works.  But has the keyboard layout issue, which is a blocker for my case :-\
<houman> sweet, I found the solution.  After adding that ppa, a sudo apt-get update  won't be the solution.  It has to be done from UI Update Package manager. Now the keyboard layout switch is working yeeey
<nothingspecial> so you are sorted then
<nothingspecial> Don't forget to update your thread on the forums houman :)
<houman> yes i will. thanks for your help on that mate
<nothingspecial> :)
<phillw> bodhi_zazen: are you about?
<bodhi_zazen> zup ?
<bodhi_zazen> phillw: ping
<phillw> hi bodhi_zazen could you have a look at http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=11948514
<phillw> Thanks
<phillw> I was just trying to help someone on server area with my Nemesis ... SAMBA shares :P
<phillw> ahh, I have a reply already... Gee you guys are fast on the forum area!
#ubuntu-beginners 2012-05-19
<Drecondius> Anybody have an amd-fx series processor and have issues with booting live or installed ubuntu oses?
<Jona> Hi guys, I'm looking for people who have installed Oracle in Ubuntu 12.04? is that possible?
<wilee-nilee> here I am Jona,
<wilee-nilee> lol
<wilee-nilee> very possible I suspect you mean vbox?
<wilee-nilee> Doh a very old post
<bigal> Hi, when i restart my computer I loose the share settings on the mounted drives. How can I keep the share details afte a restart?
<bigal> I am running ubunu server
<bioterror> configure them into /etc/samba/smb.conf if I remember right
<bioterror> if you use samba for your shares
<bigal> bioterror - I looked at that file and could find no references to maintaining the mount after a restart
<bigal> I am a real noob with ubuntu
<bioterror> if you're talking about windows shares
<bioterror> then samba it is
<bioterror> and with the server
<bioterror> add all the drives in to /etc/fstab
<bigal> OK all I have is /etc/fstab.d as a directory which is empty
<bioterror> w0t? :D
<bioterror> does ubuntu do things nowdays a different way that I did not know
<duanedesign> hrl=ello
<duanedesign> and hello
#ubuntu-beginners 2012-05-20
<isiah> hi all, I am back after 2 years
<Ted_> hi, I was hoping I could ask what seems like a pretty simple question
<Ted_> I've successfully created a live USB to boot from on my Intel MacbookPro
<Ted_> is there a way for me to actually install ubuntu on this stick though?  It's 16 gb, and it's currently formatted FAT using diskutility on my mac
<Ted_> Every time I've tried, I get various errors
<Ted_> I just want to be able to load the drive using ReFit and boot it as if it was an internal partition
<Unit193> You can either do a !persistent install, or check the docs at !mactel
<Culiforge> 11.10 & 10.04, trying to mount nfs shares to client (10.04) went through how-to and it worked first time. Now when I attempt to remount I get mount.nfs: mount system call failed.
<isiah> a simple way to change wallpapers
<philipballew> isiah, 12.04?
<isiah> i got it
<isiah> wallch is working fine
<philipballew> cool isiah !
#ubuntu-beginners 2013-05-13
<Xerixe> Hey guys, I'm trying to setup jailkit. It's already chrooting for SSH, but when I connect using WinSCP (SFTP). It's not chrooted. Any ideas how to fix this?
<geirha> sftp is mostly the same as an ssh connection, but it runs /usr/lib/openssh/sftp-server instead of a shell. I don't know how jailkit works
<Xerixe> Hm, after searching for hours, there was a workaround in stackoverflow. Thanks anyway :)
<rostam> HI how  ubuntu 12.04.1  related to wheezy/sid ?
<blazemore> rostam: It was based on the Debian Unstable at the time of release
<blazemore> So, Wheezy
<n1ouk> Hi. My ubuntu 10.04 is blocked on boot with the message : "Adding 523260k swap on /dev/sda5. Priority:-1 extends:1 across:523260k". Somebody have a idea on the cause ?
<n1ouk> My motherboard is : FC gigabyte ga8s649mf and my video cart : nvidea Gforce 6200SE. I can't boot/instal with usb so I have install ubuntu on another pc and took the hard drive on the first pc ^^'. A the begining there was win xp on it.
<blazemore> You can't do that in most cases, n1ouk
<blazemore> (Someone correct me if I'm wrong)
<blazemore> n1ouk: You say you can't boot from USB: Can you boot from DVD?
<n1ouk> ah ok ^^"
<n1ouk> No it's reboot all the time.
<n1ouk> and i have configured bios
<blazemore> Is this with any bootable DVD, or just Ubuntu?
<n1ouk> well i haven't got any other dvd but i can make one with xp. with usb i can instal win xp.
<n1ouk> Ah, i've try kubutu and it's doesn't work neither.
<blazemore> Kubuntu is basically Ubuntu though, if one doesn't work it's likely the other won't
<blazemore> Kubuntu is just Ubuntu + blue
<n1ouk> Maybe it need a bios update ?
#ubuntu-beginners 2013-05-14
<Mere2> hey ppl
<PickelledEggs>  Hi, I was hoping someone could help me. I can't get my printer to print correctly, it prints out the correct size but the blacks are much too dark. I am running Ubuntu 12.04 and using a canon mg5220 if those extra details help.
<duanedes1gn> o/
#ubuntu-beginners 2013-05-15
<galidari> Anybody got a sec for a root issue?
<r4y> When has or will be Ubuntu 10.04's last update because update manager just popped up today but I didn't update
<wilee-nilee> r4y, 10.04 the desktop is now end of life.
<r4y> So then that update could be a hacker?
<wilee-nilee> unlikely
<wilee-nilee> !eol
<ubot93> End-Of-Life is the time when security updates and support for an Ubuntu release stop, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Releases for more information. Looking to upgrade from an EOL release? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EOLUpgrades
<r4y> OK, sorry then but I thought I might as well post this: http://imagebin.org/257783
<wilee-nilee> Personally I would not upgrade but fresh install, but I never upgrade.
<r4y> I am not interested in ugrading
<wilee-nilee> r4y, You will not get support on 10.04, at least regular support.
<geirha> The server version is still supported for another two years, so you'll still get some updates
<r4y> I am just trying to understand, thank you for the help
<r4y> I know if I wanted to I could disable updating through software sources, but I am not sure if Iwant to do that
<r4y> I think I see now, I have security and recommended selected in software sources
<r4y> ok ty for the help, now I understand a little better
#ubuntu-beginners 2013-05-16
<daqui> test
<CYN> Hey guys im having trouble running a script to access my files and folders from my Mac Time Machine Hard Drive. Could anyone offer some help please
<Hardtail> hello, I just installed Ubuntu for the first time on my MacBook Pro with VMWARE Fusion. I am having performance problems with Ubuntu in general and I installed an application with Wine. Can someone help me, please?
<Guest87491> If I want to contribute to the brightness & lockscreen were to go, which source code? Unity or Ubuntu core?
#ubuntu-beginners 2013-05-17
<Phryq> hey
<Phryq> my sound stopped working; it's not muted. Any ideas?
<manish_> can anybody help me build custom ui for ubuntu touch?
<manish_> i am beginner here can any1 please guide me?
<manish_> i am not dev i am just a business man planning to start mobile company with ubuntu on it ..so please can anybody guide me how to start
<fr33r1d3> setting up a Ubuntu server at home. Gonna use it as a local lamp-server to develop webapplications on. I think i will use it as a fileserver and printserver too.
<fr33r1d3> Thinking about installing Webmin.
<fr33r1d3> Any other suggestions?
<duanedesign> fr33r1d3: hello
<duanedesign> duanedesign: i installed webmin but found it easier to get things done without it. BUt you may find it easier.
<duanedesign> their is a package called 'lamp-server' that installs a lot of the lamp stack for you
<duanedesign> fr33r1d3: this askUbuntu question has some good links about seting up a file server http://askubuntu.com/questions/126850/how-do-i-use-ubuntu-server-as-file-server
<UbuNoobu> will moving my external HD with 12.04 running as dual-boot with Win7; will moving HDD to internal have adverse effects?  I suppose if Drive number and partition letters change I could have issues?
<fr33r1d3> duanedesign: I have a lamp working. I just want a nice interface to administrate it in an easy way.
<aeoril> How long should Ubuntu 12.04 LTS i386 take to restart after a fresh install?  I have been waiting over 20 minutes and it is still not shut down completely.  It is in a Microsoft Hyper-V virtual machine.
#ubuntu-beginners 2013-05-18
<SRN_> 567
<alejandro> Hi, I have ubuntu 12.10, and it used to update by itself, but now it's not updating. It says it cannot download repository, please check internet connection, but my internet connection is fine.
<sigma325> Hi Alejandro, have you maybe recently installed new software? Did you happen to come across this page : http://askubuntu.com/questions/170076/update-manager-failed-to-download-repository-401-error
<sigma325> I had a similar problem and disabling the independent sources did it.
<duanedesign> o/
#ubuntu-beginners 2013-05-19
<testusr> Hi, does s1 knows how I can replace the capslock key with the iso <>| key systemwide, not just in X ?? How do I do this ??
<duanedesign> testuser: their is a terminal command here that might get yoiu going in the right direction http://askubuntu.com/questions/43986/how-can-i-disable-caps-lock-on-text-mode-tty-terminals/44125#44125
